# Suivi de commande des MacBook Pro 2012



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

Histoire de savoir qui a commandé quoi, où et quels sont les délais, voilà un topic spécifique. Quelle boutique a du stock ? 

Attention : Quand les MacBook Pro quittent la Chine, ils n'arrivent pas en Allemagne en 30 secondes. Dans un premier temps, ce sont des documents douaniers qui sont envoyés. L'ordinateur le fait pas un rapide bond en Allemagne pour repartir ensuite de Chine.

Conseil : Pour recevoir la commande plus vite, évitez d'ajouter des accessoires. Apple attend de tout avoir pour expédier en une fois. 

Commandé : MacBook Pro 2,6 GHz HiRes le 12/06/2012 à 2 heures AM. 

Affiché : livrable 1 à 3 jour

Livraison prévue : 20 juin 2012. 

Toujours en attente... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Dans un premier temps, j'ai eu _Merge In Tnst NL Til_, ce qui signifie que c'est uue commandes dont les articles sont regroupés aux Pays-Bas avant l'envoi au client. Du coup, je me dis que j'aurais presque mieux fait de ne pas prendre la carte iTunes gratuite. Mais bonn 80  offerts... 

Depuis mardi, rien n'a bougé, toujours : Livraison prévue 20 22 juin... :rateau:


----------



## tropezina (15 Juin 2012)

Commande retina 15" 2.3Gh de base le lundi 11/06 à 21h15 sur apple store:


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 15/06/2012	 13:04	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 11:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 8:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation
14/06/2012	 1:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 13/06/2012	 23:42	Lecture au départ
13/06/2012	 20:29	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/06/2012	 8:03	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Toujours en attente... :mouais:



un vrai gamin sous le sapin


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> un vrai gamin sous le sapin


 
Tss, les gamins sont plus patients que moi !  

Ceci étant, j'ai le fin mot de l'histoire !

Quand on commande un Mac sans aucun accessoire, on directement a le tracking depuis la Chine jusqu'à l'adresse de livraison.
Quand il y a un accessoire, le Mac passe par un centre Apple aux Pays-Bas. On n'a le tracking que depuis les Pays-Bas (et plusieurs jours sans info).
Il faut 2 à 3 jours pour arriver de Chine à un hub européen en Allemagne, ensuite, 1 à 2 jours pour arriver à l'adresse de livraison...


----------



## flambi (15 Juin 2012)

J'ai commandé un MBP "normal" de 2012 i7 2.6 GHz avec en option l'écran Hd Mat, et le Disque dur de 750 Go en 7200 t/m. J'ai passé la commande mercredi soir. J'en suis encore à l'étape 2 "articles en cours de préparation" .... GRRRR !


----------



## kiri_le_clown (15 Juin 2012)

Commande le 13/06/12 au soir d'un MacBook Pro Retina








Livraison entre le 16/07/12 - 20/07/12
De quoi avoir largement le temps de voir venir :rateau:

EDIT : avec l'Apple Care dans 11 mois, le temps de se renflouer


----------



## Speedball (15 Juin 2012)

Commandé le 11 juin à la réouverture du store 

MacBook pro retina 2,6GHz (aoc + back to school)

Expédié le 14/06

Livraison prévue pour le 25/06

Si j'avais su j'aurai pas pris la carte cadeau et le SuperDrive :/

Par contre je trouve pas le numéro de suivi UPS


----------



## liittle-piianist (15 Juin 2012)

Merci a Pacal pour sa petite redirection 

Moi commande le 11 juin d'un MBP retina 2.6Ghz, 512Go, 8Gb de RAM !! (AOC + back to school).

En preparation pour l'envoi .. xD

Livraison autour du 25 - 27 juin. Avec un peu de chance ce sera comme avec mon ipod .. aaues jours avant .. amsi bon, j'y crois pas trop ..^_^


----------



## tropezina (15 Juin 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Commande retina 15" 2.3Gh de base le lundi 11/06 à 21h15 sur apple store:
> 
> 
> Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
> ...



Dernière nouvelle:  Almaty, Kazakhstan	 15/06/2012	 15:56	Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## Litea (15 Juin 2012)

Je vois certaines personnes expliquer qu'elles n'auraient pas dû prendre la carte Back to School. Par ailleurs, je précise que lors de ma commande le lundi soir de la présentation du Macbook pro Retina, j'ai eu un soucis sur le site ne me permettant pas de valider la commande avec la carte dedans. j'ai donc retiré les 80&#8364; et validé.

Le lendemain, Apple m'envoie un mail m'expliquant que la société m'avait rajouté cette carte dont je n'avais pas profité lors de mon achat. En somme, que la commande se face avec ou sans la carte, Apple la rajoutera.

La question dont je me pose par ailleurs, c'est que j'ai validé une commande pour 2005&#8364; et des poussières. Hors, Apple ayant ajouté la carte qui coûte 1&#8364;, *après validation de commande*, lors de mon suivi de commande, j'ai donc une facturation de 2006&#8364;. Et ce le tout sans aucun accord finalement.

Au-delà du fait que je vais pouvoir profiter de 80&#8364; sur iTunes, je ne comprends pas bien cette méthode qui légalement devrait requérir mon accord, non ?


Ah oui et pour ma part :



> Date de livraison estimée	Jun 25, 2012



Toujours pas de données concernant le lieu ni même le transporteurs ou quoi que ce soit ^^


----------



## toma1618 (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Premier message sur le forum j'ai un peu la pression  
ça fait un petit moment que je suis MacGé et le forum car j'avais l'intention de switcher et donc de m'acheter un macbook pro donc j'ai attendu la keynote pour sauter le pas. 
J'ai donc commandé un Macbook Pro 2012 "Classique" i7 2.3 Ghz avec l'écran HD et mat et 8 Go de RAM après avoir vu un petit peu ce qui se disait sur le forum.
Je l'ai commandé mercredi dans la soirée et pour l'instant j'en suis toujours à "Articles en cours de traitement" avec une livraison prévu entre le 21 et le 25 Juin!! 
Can't wait !!


----------



## funnoam (15 Juin 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Dernière nouvelle:  Almaty, Kazakhstan	 15/06/2012	 15:56	Lecture à l'arrivée



On est dans le même avion je crois !

Almaty, Kazakhstan	 15/06/2012	 17:13	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 15:56	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 15/06/2012	 13:04	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 11:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 8:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation
14/06/2012	 1:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 13/06/2012	 23:42	Lecture au départ
13/06/2012	 20:29	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/06/2012	 8:03	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Il est en vol... MBP-R 2.3/256


----------



## tropezina (15 Juin 2012)

Ravi d être dans le même avion
Nous allons pouvoir faire connaissance....


----------



## Speedball (15 Juin 2012)

Vous le trouvez où le suivi ?


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Juin 2012)

Tsss société de consommation à la noix... Commandé à l'instant le Retina, livraison pour le 20 juillet. Plus qu'à attendre patiemment


----------



## kiri_le_clown (15 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Vous le trouvez où le suivi ?



En haut à droite sur le site d'Apple :
Survoler _Votre compte_


----------



## Speedball (15 Juin 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> En haut à droite sur le site d'Apple :
> Survoler _Votre compte_



Oui j'ai déjà regardé par là 
Mais justement y'a rien, même après en cliquant sur suivre


----------



## schif (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé 1x Macbook Pro 13" standard + carte itunes 80&#8364; offerte. 
commandé le 14/06/2012 par téléphone recu aujourd'hui même à 12h04. Très rapide !






Modo: l'image est interdite ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Bon, le mien vient d'être envoyé.


----------



## liittle-piianist (15 Juin 2012)

Pareil pour moi !! Livraison prevu quand ?! =)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Il est écrit au plus tard le 26. Mais vu qu'il y a la carte iTunes, je suppose que ça part des Pays-Bas donc lundi ou mardi au plus tard. 
Il est précisé que le suivi pourra être affiché dans les 24 heures. A mon avis, le colis attend le prise en charge par le transporteur.


----------



## Speedball (16 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il est écrit au plus tard le 26. Mais vu qu'il y a la carte iTunes, je suppose que ça part des Pays-Bas donc lundi ou mardi au plus tard.
> Il est précisé que le suivi pourra être affiché dans les 24 heures. A mon avis, le colis attend le prise en charge par le transporteur.



Moi ça fait deux jours que c'est écrit la même chose que toi


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il est écrit au plus tard le 26. Mais vu qu'il y a la carte iTunes, je suppose que ça part des Pays-Bas donc lundi ou mardi au plus tard.
> Il est précisé que le suivi pourra être affiché dans les 24 heures. A mon avis, le colis attend le prise en charge par le transporteur.



Qd tu dis lundi, mardi .. c'est 25 26 ?! ^_^ Fin je me souviens que mon Ipod tuoch etait arrive a l'avance .. j'espere etre surpris ..


----------



## Gabi (16 Juin 2012)

Pareil, je n'ai pas de tracking sur ma page de suivi de commande : pourquoi ?
MBP Retina commandé dès que le store a réouvert lundi soir.


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Bon moi, j'ai "expedition acheminee" =) !! Il reste plus qu'a attendre son numero de tracking ..


----------



## coco523 (16 Juin 2012)

Pour un tracking international, sans attendre celui d'UPS, vous pouvez utiliser expeditors.com.

Il suffit alors d'utiliser le numéro de tracking commençant par 8 dans votre récapitulatif de livraison.

Moi j'attends mon MBA qui vient de partir de Shanghai


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Pour un tracking international, sans attendre celui d'UPS, vous pouvez utiliser expeditors.com.
> 
> Il suffit alors d'utiliser le numéro de tracking commençant par 8 dans votre récapitulatif de livraison.
> 
> Moi j'attends mon MBA qui vient de partir de Shanghai



Merci pour l'informations, moi aussi je viens de partir de shanghai !!


----------



## tropezina (16 Juin 2012)

Voilà le cheminement pour "retina" 15"  2.3Gh


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Koeln, Germany	 16/06/2012	 1:04	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 15/06/2012	 23:02	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 15/06/2012	 21:18	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 18:55	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 15/06/2012	 17:13	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 15:56	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 15/06/2012	 13:04	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 11:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 8:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation
14/06/2012	 1:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 13/06/2012	 23:42	Lecture au départ
13/06/2012	 20:29	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/06/2012	 8:03	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## flambi (16 Juin 2012)

"Je" suis dans l'avion pour Amsterdam ! Date de livraison estimée : 26 juin...


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Sur expeditors.com, dans events, j'ai "Requested Delivery Date", c'est la date de remise a UPS ou TNT ?!


----------



## coco523 (16 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Sur expeditors.com, dans events, j'ai "Requested Delivery Date", c'est la date de remise a UPS ou TNT ?!



Je serai tenté de dire oui. Je pense que c'est la date fixé par le transporteur final (UPS notamment) car les différents éléments de la commande peuvent arriver de divers endroits et par divers transporteurs. C'est la date où tous les éléments devraient pouvoir fusionner pour partir vers le client. J'espère de mon côté que si tous les éléments sont la avant, il n'attendront pas...

Attention, ce n'est que des suppositions...


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Je serai tenté de dire oui. Je pense que c'est la date fixé par le transporteur final (UPS notamment) car les différents éléments de la commande peuvent arriver de divers endroits et par divers transporteurs. C'est la date où tous les éléments devraient pouvoir fusionner pour partir vers le client. J'espère de mon côté que si tous les éléments sont la avant, il n'attendront pas...
> 
> Attention, ce n'est que des suppositions...



J'espere !! Tu as commander quoi ?!


----------



## coco523 (16 Juin 2012)

MBA 13", 2GHz Core i7, 8Go RAM, 256 SSD.

Les accessoires qui vont retarder ma commande  : étui Néoprène, AppleCare, câble mini display vers hdmi et carte iTunes.

Et toi ? Aussi des accessoires ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> MBA 13", 2GHz Core i7, 8Go RAM, 256 SSD.
> 
> Les accessoires qui vont retarder ma commande  : étui Néoprène, AppleCare, câble mini display vers hdmi et carte iTunes.
> 
> Et toi ? Aussi des accessoires ?



J'aime bien les MBA, cependant 13", trop petit pour moi .. ^_^

Moi j'ai MBP retina 2.6 Ghz, CTO (QWERTY ... ), adaptateur thunderbolt-ethernet et carte etudiante .. ^_^

Il vient de passer en "At Final Destination" ..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Je serai tenté de dire oui. Je pense que c'est la date fixé par le transporteur final (UPS notamment) car les différents éléments de la commande peuvent arriver de divers endroits et par divers transporteurs. C'est la date où tous les éléments devraient pouvoir fusionner pour partir vers le client. J'espère de mon côté que si tous les éléments sont la avant, il n'attendront pas...
> 
> Attention, ce n'est que des suppositions...



Je pense aussi que c'est ça. Dans mon tracking, c'est pour le 21 le Requested Delivery Date. Ca colle au 21~22 juin annoncé par Apple. Ceci étant, je trouve que c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple de mettre 1 à 3 jours ouvrés alors qu'il en faut 5 à 7.


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

J'ai "Requested Delivery Date" au 19/06 .. Il faut combien de jour Holland-France  ?! x)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juin 2012)

En général, 2 jours. De Belgique, quand j'expédie des trucs au bureau à Paris par UPS en standard, il faut 2 jours. 
Ceci étant, ça avait déjà été aussi long quand j'avais commandé mon MacBook Pro 2011 juste à la réouverture du store...


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Tu as l'air bien au courant !! =) Mon statut est "Arrived, not Cleared for Import" .. possibilite de le recevoir la semaine prochaine ?! Je suis un peu impatient


----------



## Speedball (16 Juin 2012)

Pareil 







Et donc là c'est tous les colis du même expéditeur qui sont dans l'avion ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as une livraison prevue pour quand ?!


----------



## Speedball (16 Juin 2012)

Pour le 25 juin


----------



## adlc11 (16 Juin 2012)

Oh ! C'est si long ? 

Ca m'étonne... Quand je commande des produits sur Amazon par exemple, ça ne mets pas plus de 5 jours pour arriver. Pour commander des vêtements sur des sites de marques, ça met pas plus d'une semaine... Mais là, carrément 1 mois ?! 

Pourquoi c'est si long ? Car moi, je pensais commander mon futur Mac mi août, comme je ne pense pas m'en servir pendant l'été, pour le recevoir avant la rentrée à la fac... Mais si ça prend tellement de temps, je sais pas trop comment faire...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (16 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Oh ! C'est si long ?
> 
> Ca m'étonne... Quand je commande des produits sur Amazon par exemple, ça ne mets pas plus de 5 jours pour arriver. Pour commander des vêtements sur des sites de marques, ça met pas plus d'une semaine... Mais là, carrément 1 mois ?!
> 
> Pourquoi c'est si long ? Car moi, je pensais commander mon futur Mac mi août, comme je ne pense pas m'en servir pendant l'été, pour le recevoir avant la rentrée à la fac... Mais si ça prend tellement de temps, je sais pas trop comment faire...




Tu as pensé au fait qu'il vient juste d'être annoncé et que tout le monde se l'arrache pour le moment ?


----------



## adlc11 (16 Juin 2012)

NAh... Je pensais pas que ça pouvait jouer sur le temps... 

Donc si on commande dans quelques mois ça mettra moins de temps ? 
Tu as deja commadé un mac qui est arrivé en 1-2 semaines?


----------



## Speedball (16 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Oh ! C'est si long ?
> 
> Ca m'étonne... Quand je commande des produits sur Amazon par exemple, ça ne mets pas plus de 5 jours pour arriver. Pour commander des vêtements sur des sites de marques, ça met pas plus d'une semaine... Mais là, carrément 1 mois ?!
> 
> Pourquoi c'est si long ? Car moi, je pensais commander mon futur Mac mi août, comme je ne pense pas m'en servir pendant l'été, pour le recevoir avant la rentrée à la fac... Mais si ça prend tellement de temps, je sais pas trop comment faire...



Je trouve pas, pour une commande d'un produit tout juste sorti 




alexous110394 a dit:


> NAh... Je pensais pas que ça pouvait jouer sur le temps...
> 
> Donc si on commande dans quelques mois ça mettra moins de temps ?
> Tu as deja commadé un mac qui est arrivé en 1-2 semaines?



oui, en général, quand c'est pas LE produit attendu par tout le monde


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

@Speedball,

As tu commandé des accessoires ?! Penses tu qu'une livraison la semaine pro est plausible ?!


----------



## Speedball (16 Juin 2012)

j'ai juste pris un superdrive avec ,et biensur la carte cadeau université 

Oui je pense (et j'espère), que ça peut arriver la semaine pro; en général, j'ai toujours reçu mes commandes apple avant la date annoncée


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Ca bouger pour moi, au niveau de expeditors 

"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", j'espere que ca sent bon ^_^


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

MBP Retina 2.6 avec 16Go commandé le 13 juin 

pour le moment "article en cours de traitement"  avec une livraison prévue entre le 12 et le 18 juillet....

C'est LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> MBP Retina 2.6 avec 16Go commandé le 13 juin
> 
> pour le moment "article en cours de traitement"  avec une livraison prévue entre le 12 et le 18 juillet....
> 
> C'est LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Oui j'avoue, ca fait presqu'un mois. Avec un peu de chance, tu l'auras peut etre avant  !! Fallait commander a la reouverture du store


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Oui j'avoue, ca fait presqu'un mois. Avec un peu de chance, tu l'auras peut etre avant  !! Fallait commander a la reouverture du store




C'est effectivement le prix des 2 jours de réflexion    entre MBP "classique" et retina   

Je me dis que comme ça, je mettrai ML dans la foulée   qui apparemment va régler quelques petit souci d'affichage (gestion de la résolution).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

Malgré un avis d'expédition datant du 15, ça n'a pas bougé... Il devrait, selon expeditors.com, quitter la Chine aujourd'hui pour arriver aux Pays-Bays demain. 

J'ai rien contre le fait que ça prennent du temps mais franchement afficher 1 à 3 jours alors qu'ils savent que ce sera 7 à 10 jours calendrier, c'est lourd.


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Malgré un avis d'expédition datant du 15, ça n'a pas bougé... Il devrait, selon expeditors.com, quitter la Chine aujourd'hui pour arriver aux Pays-Bays demain.
> 
> J'ai rien contre le fait que ça prennent du temps mais franchement afficher 1 à 3 jours alors qu'ils savent que ce sera 7 à 10 jours calendrier, c'est lourd.



Tu as quel status sur expeditors ?! Moi j'ai "Ready for Delivery" .. avec un joli, tu sais pas a quio ca correspond ? 
18-Jun-2012 12:09:00 CEST 				 						 			Note to Client 			

			Urgent Shipment NPI


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

Voilà... 





Ca avait été "beaucoup" plus vite pour mon MacBook Pro 2011. Commandé jeudi 24 février et reçu 2 mars soit 4 jours ouvrés). Apple annonçait pourtant : 
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *1-2 jours ouvrables*. 
Délai estimé de livraison:* 02 Mar, 2011 - 04 Mar, 2011*

Enfin bon, ce sera bien entre le 20 et le 22 juin comme annoncé mais bon. Mettre 1 à 2 ou 3 quand ils savent que c'est minimum 4 voire 5 ou 6 jours ouvrés...


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voilà...



Bah il devrait arriver bientot  a AMS


----------



## flambi (18 Juin 2012)

@pascal_TTh  J'ai exactement pareil sur expeditors.com, quand penses tu que nos Macs seront chez nous? Y'a-t-il une chance pour cette semaine?


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> @pascal_TTh  J'ai exactement pareil sur expeditors.com, quand penses tu que nos Macs seront chez nous? Y'a-t-il une chance pour cette semaine?



Je pense pas qu'il pourra arriver cette semaine. Un fois remis a UPS, Il faut environ 3 jours pour le recevoir .. Donc ca fait un peu short.


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> @pascal_TTh  J'ai exactement pareil sur expeditors.com, quand penses tu que nos Macs seront chez nous? Y'a-t-il une chance pour cette semaine?




Ralala vous me faites réver     moi et mon  "Article en cours de traitement    Expédition : 3-4 Weeks  Livraison 12 Jul 2012 - 18 Jul 2012"  :hein::hein::hein:

Vous allez me dire, au moins l'attente de ML sera moins longue... faut bien voir du positif


----------



## flambi (18 Juin 2012)

Ouais mais moi j'ai pas pris le retina, il était prévu 1 à 3 jours d'expédition car je l'avais configuré (écran mat, HDD 750 Go 7200 t/m) Je l'ai commandé mercredi dernier, ça veut dire que s'il arrive le 26 comme prévu, c'est un peu moins de 2 semaines... Argh que c'est long!!!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

Je vois qu'il va arriver à Amsterdam demain 19 juin. C'est juste qu'il faut encore en général 2 jours d'un centre UPS vers le client.


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je vois qu'il va arriver à Amsterdam demain 19 juin. C'est juste qu'il faut encore en général 2 jours d'un centre UPS vers le client.



Et qui c'est qui va guéter.. le gentiel monsieur d'UPS


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je vois qu'il va arriver à Amsterdam demain 19 juin. C'est juste qu'il faut encore en général 2 jours d'un centre UPS vers le client.



Moi il est arriver samei a AMSTERDAM  et il faut les declaration et tout entre deux  Mais ca arrive 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Bon J'y comprends plus rien, j'ai eu ce mail:

 "Cher(ère), XXX,
Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue."

Des avis ?!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

C'est que ton Mac est entre les mains d'un transporteur genre UPS, DHL ou TNT ou autre transporteur similaire en France.


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est que ton Mac est entre les mains d'un transporteur genre UPS, DHL ou TNT ou autre transporteur similaire en France.



Merci de ta reponse, j'espere qu'il mettra pas 100 ans a arriver. Les transporteurs sont assignes au hasard ou .. ?


----------



## Jerome017 (18 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai obtenu le remplacement de ma machine défectueuse 
Je devrais recevoir un MBP 2,6Ghz, 8Go, écran HD anti-reflets, HDD 750Go 7200t
Je l'attends impatiemment. D'après la personne en charge de mon dossier, étant donné que c'est une configuration "CTO" il devrait partir fin de semaine J'ai cette semaine pour faire mes adieux à mon 2,2Ghz qui ne charge plus, qui a l'écran de travers,

Je lui mettrais mon M4 de 128Go, par la suite, j'espère que les data doubler ne seront pas différent des actuels, une fois que je pourrais me le permettre, soit je met un 256Go de Samsung 830 soit un RAID0 de Crucial M4 128Go, mais je ne pense pas que j'y gagnerais quelque chose en RAID0
Enfin, on verra,pour l'instant, j'attends le successeur de ma machine actuelle


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai obtenu le remplacement de ma machine défectueuse
> Je devrais recevoir un MBP 2,6Ghz, 8Go, écran HD anti-reflets, HDD 750Go 7200t
> Je l'attends impatiemment. D'après la personne en charge de mon dossier, étant donné que c'est une configuration "CTO" il devrait partir fin de semaine J'ai cette semaine pour faire mes adieux à mon 2,2Ghz qui ne charge plus, qui a l'écran de travers,
> 
> ...



Niveau securite 0 pointé pour le RAID0 .. Donc a faire en connaissance de cause  !


----------



## Jerome017 (18 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Niveau securite 0 pointé pour le RAID0 .. Donc a faire en connaissance de cause  !



Que veux-tu dire par "securité 0" ? Perte de données ? 
Je pense que je vais plutôt me rabattre sur un Samsung 830 de 256Go plus tard


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par "securité 0" ? Perte de données ?
> Je pense que je vais plutôt me rabattre sur un Samsung 830 de 256Go plus tard



Bah je dis securité zero, parce que le RAID 0 utilise 2 deux, pour faire simple, tes fichiers sont répartient sur les deux disques, si tu en perds un, tu perds toutes tes donnees.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

> Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.
> 
> Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.
> 
> ...



Voilà ce que je viens de recevoir. On a vu mieux comme tracking et communication...


----------



## coco523 (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voilà ce que je viens de recevoir. On a vu mieux comme tracking et communication...



Je l'ai également reçu. Même sentiment que toi, on est content de recevoir ce mail mais une fois lu on n'est pas avancé.


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

C'est dur d'attendre =P. Si quelqu'un obtient son numero de tracking .. x)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

Toutes les autres fois où j'ai acheté des Mac sur l'Apple store, c'était plus clair (il me semble). Une commande, un numéro de suivi UPS et ça avançait.


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Toutes les autres fois où j'ai acheté des Mac sur l'Apple store, c'était plus clair (il me semble). Une commande, un numéro de suivi UPS et ça avançait.



Une chose bizarre lors de ma commande, je n'ai pu choisir que "livraison standart". Ca correspond a la poste ca ?! ^_^


----------



## Speedball (18 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Toutes les autres fois où j'ai acheté des Mac sur l'Apple store, c'était plus clair (il me semble). Une commande, un numéro de suivi UPS et ça avançait.



Je me disai exactement la même chose  on avait rapidement un n° suivi UPS



Là mon statut à changé:


----------



## liittle-piianist (18 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Je me disai exactement la même chose  on avait rapidement un n° suivi UPS
> 
> 
> 
> Là mon statut à changé:



Sur le suivi d'apple, ca n'a toujours pas bouger ?!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juin 2012)

Visiblement, il est à Amsterdam. Le colis va passer à un transporteur style UPS. 

Je crois que c'est livraison standard par opposition à expresse (uniquement sur les modèles en stock livré en 24/48h).


----------



## Cocopop (18 Juin 2012)

Eh bien, de vrais enfants ici 

Allez, plus que quelques jours et vous pourrez enfin déballer votre cadeau


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Sur le suivi d'apple, ca n'a toujours pas bouger ?!



non, toujours pas :/ aucun suivi UPS ou autre


----------



## toma1618 (19 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai reçu l'avis d'expédition le 16 et je peux suivre l'expédition grâce à un numéro de suivi UPS. 
"Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande ... a été expédiée.

Veuillez consulter les détails de l'expédition ci-dessous.
Votre numéro de référence de livraison : ... 
Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée à l'adresse indiquée au plus tard le 25/06/2012.
L'Apple Store"

Quand je clique sur le lien de suivi qui donne le récapitulatif de la commande ça dit :" Date de livraison estimée	Jun 21, 2012" 

Sur le suivi UPS ça me dit que je devrais le recevoir vendredi avant la fin de la journée mais ça me dit aussi que le colis est toujours  en Corée 

Wait and see


----------



## OPLO (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Pareil pour moi, commande d'un Macbook Pro 13" standard + carte itunes 80 offerte. 
Commandé le 15/06/2012 par internet sur l'apple store et reçu en deux jours par UPS
Expedition de hollande, vraiment très rapide !


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

toma1618 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai reçu l'avis d'expédition le 16 et je peux suivre l'expédition grâce à un numéro de suivi UPS.
> "Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande ... a été expédiée.
> 
> Veuillez consulter les détails de l'expédition ci-dessous.
> ...



Tu avais commandé quoi ?!


----------



## toma1618 (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Tu avais commandé quoi ?!



J'ai commandé le nouveau Macbook pro "classique" 15 pouces 2.3Ghz, auquel j'ai fait rajouté 8Go (oui je sais c'est moins cher à faire soi-même mais bon c'est mon premier macbook et me voyais pas l'ouvrir tout de suite ^^) et j'ai aussi pris l'écran mat HD. 

J'ai commandé mercredi 13 donc si je le reçoit vendredi ça fera 1 semaine et demi donc ça reste correct au niveau des délais.


----------



## Gabi (19 Juin 2012)

Mon MBP est à Amsterdam depuis deux jours noté "delivered" mais aucun transporteur ne l'a pris en charge depuis


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Gabi a dit:


> Mon MBP est à Amsterdam depuis deux jours noté "delivered" mais aucun transporteur ne l'a pris en charge depuis



Tu as recu un mail ?! Style "Votre commande a quitté nos installations ...".

Moi il est a AMSTERDAM et mon statut est toujours "Ready For Delivery". =(


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Moi il est a AMSTERDAM et mon statut est toujours "Ready For Delivery". =(



Je crois que nos ordis sont dans la même cargaison. Il faut attendre le passage de "Ready For Delivery" à "Services Completed: Delivered" qui devrait se produire dans les minutes (ou heures selon la vitesse de rafraichissement de leur donnée) qui viennent.

Pour le moment, ni Apple ni le transporteur n'a récupéré le colis. Nous savons juste que le reste des accessoires à quitté les entrepôts ! Quand nous aurons delivered to consignee, cela signifiera que UPS à récupéré le reste (l'ordinateur) et pourra acheminer la commande vers nous !

J'ai hâte !


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Je crois que nos ordis sont dans la même cargaison. Il faut attendre le passage de "Ready For Delivery" à "Services Completed: Delivered" qui devrait se produire dans les minutes (ou heures selon la vitesse de rafraichissement de leur donnée) qui viennent.
> 
> Pour le moment, ni Apple ni le transporteur n'a récupéré le colis. Nous savons juste que le reste des accessoires à quitté les entrepôts
> 
> J'ai hâte !



On se soutient ?! ^_^


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> On se soutient ?! ^_^



lol ouai.

Je pense qu'UPS récupérera le colis en fin d'aprem, genre 16h-18h.

Si mes suppositions sont bonnes, je sens une livraison pour le 21, ou le 22.


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

Mon statut est en "delivered to consignee" depuis hier, donc ça veux pas forcément dire que c'est à ce moment la qu'UPS les prends en charge 

Sinon facile à voir si vos Mac sont dans la même cargaison, sur le troisième onglet d'expeditors.com y'a la liste des numéros d'envoi, faites le rapprochement


----------



## funnoam (19 Juin 2012)

Comment vous faites sur expeditors.com pour suivre un colis pris en charge par UPS ? Quel numéro faut-il rentrer ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

funnoam a dit:


> Comment vous faites sur expeditors.com pour suivre un colis pris en charge par UPS ? Quel numéro faut-il rentrer ?



C'est pas la commande UPS que tu suis sur expeditors.com. Le numero a rentré est celui qui commence par 8 .. dans ton suivi apple


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Juin 2012)

A défaut de Mac, j'ai déjà la facture... :rateau:


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

La facture je l'ai depuis un moment aussi  même si ça sert à rien. 

J'ai été débité aussi 

et sur l'AS: "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A défaut de Mac, j'ai déjà la facture... :rateau:



+1

Ca vient de changer de mon cote "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Juin 2012)

Arrived, not cleared for import. 

Certainement le réglement de la paprasse...


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Arrived, not cleared for import.
> 
> Certainement le réglement de la paprasse...



Oui c'est l'etape de la douane =P


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Ca vient de changer de mon cote "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".



Moi aussi. Donc bonne prédiction ! Sur expeditors nous sommes passé à "Delivered to Consignee" et maintenant le transporteur final est sur le coup "(&#8230 en cours de préparation" ! Wait Wait&#8230;


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




Speedball a dit:


> Mon statut est en "delivered to consignee" depuis hier, donc ça veux pas forcément dire que c'est à ce moment la qu'UPS les prends en charge



As-tu reçu le mail comme quoi les "éventuels" accessoires étaient parti de leur entrepôt (d'Apple) ?

Car il n'y a d'UPS que si l'ordi est dédouané et "delivered to consignee" + Les accessoires déjà envoyés. 

Pour ma part, les accessoires sont partis hier matin.


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> As-tu reçu le mail comme quoi les "éventuels" accessoires étaient parti de leur entrepôt (d'Apple) ?
> 
> Car il n'y a d'UPS que si l'ordi est dédouané et "delivered to consignee" + Les accessoires déjà envoyés.
> 
> Pour ma part, les accessoires sont partis hier matin.



oui   ils sont partis en même temps que l'ordi


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> oui   ils sont partis en même temps que l'ordi


Et depuis quand y a t-il de marquer "enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours..." ?


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

depuis hier c'est marqué "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les delais"


----------



## blytock (19 Juin 2012)

Sur expeditors je suis en "Ready for Delivery", ça signifie qu'il est enfin prêt à être pris en charge par un transporteur ??


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Oui, il va bientot etre remi a un transporteur  !!


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> depuis hier c'est marqué "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les delais"



Je suis surpris que tu sois encore en "acheminement vers le client". Tu n'est pas encore passé par transporteur final. Le SuperDrive peut être...


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Oui, c'est surement un accessoires manquants. Il dit quoi expeditors ?! 

Quelqu'un sait ce que je peux acheter exactement avec l'offre "Back to School" ?!


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Oui, c'est surement un accessoires manquants. Il dit quoi expeditors ?!
> 
> Quelqu'un sait ce que je peux acheter exactement avec l'offre "Back to School" ?!


Voilà ce que me dit expeditors.com. et vous ?

Avec la carte cadeau tu peux acheter sur itunes store et app store (pas apple store) 

Edit: du nouveau à l'instant sur l'apple store  "Transporteur assigné - TNT" 
Avec un n° de suivi qui dit: "	En cours d'acheminement		 19/06/2012	 20:11	Arnhem Hub "


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Voilà ce que me dit expeditors.com. et vous ?



Pareil. Sauf que sur notre statut de livraison Apple, nous avons eu "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" quasi immédiatement après le "delivered to consignee" chez expeditors.

C'est ce qui me surprend.


----------



## Gabi (19 Juin 2012)

Ça y est, le colis a été pris en charge par TNT depuis Amsterdam ce mardi 19 juin à 20h00  
(commande de MBP retina sans options ni accessoires passée 10-20 min après la réouverture du Store).


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Pareil. Sauf que sur notre statut de livraison Apple, nous avons eu "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" quasi immédiatement après le "delivered to consignee" chez expeditors.
> 
> C'est ce qui me surprend.



Oui pareil, mais moi j'attends surtout le transporteur designe .. xD


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

D'après les indices lus par ci par là : après avoir le "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" on peut espérer recevoir un numéro de suivi demain et une livraison jeudi ou vendredi.


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Pareil. Sauf que sur notre statut de livraison Apple, nous avons eu "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" quasi immédiatement après le "delivered to consignee" chez expeditors.
> 
> C'est ce qui me surprend.



j'ai éditer mon message entre temps 

pris en charge par TNT


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> j'ai éditer mon message entre temps
> 
> pris en charge par TNT



Ah cool ! Donc livraison pour jeudi de ton côté ? Si c'est le cas, je peux espérer l'avoir vendredi


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

@Gabi, @Speedball

TNT vous prevoit la livraison pour quand ?!

On dirait que l'on se suit de pres !!


----------



## Speedball (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> @Gabi, @Speedball
> 
> TNT vous prevoit la livraison pour quand ?!
> 
> On dirait que l'on se suit de pres !!



aucune indication de TNT, par contre l'AS me dit pour le 25


----------



## funnoam (19 Juin 2012)

Expeditors.com ne marche pas du tout pour moi, c'est pris en charge par UPS et en rentrant mon numéro de reference commençant par un 8 : No data available in table. 
Bon, moi qui voulais avoir plus d'info sur un colis en route de roissy a chilly mazarin depuis 14 heures ! Pour 50km je sais pas comment ils roulent...
Bref j'espère qu'ils ne l'ont pas paumé.


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

funnoam a dit:


> Expeditors.com ne marche pas du tout pour moi, c'est pris en charge par UPS et en rentrant mon numéro de reference commençant par un 8 : No data available in table.
> Bon, moi qui voulais avoir plus d'info sur un colis en route de roissy a chilly mazarin depuis 14 heures ! Pour 50km je sais pas comment ils roulent...
> Bref j'espère qu'ils ne l'ont pas paumé.



Si c'est pris en charge par UPS, bah vas sur le site d'ups avec ton numero de suivi alors


----------



## funnoam (19 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Si c'est pris en charge par UPS, bah vas sur le site d'ups avec ton numero de suivi alors





funnoam a dit:


> Bon, moi qui voulais avoir plus d'info sur un colis en route de roissy a chilly mazarin depuis 14 heures !



Justement, je suis accroché à ce suivi depuis 5 jours là


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

funnoam a dit:


> Justement, je suis accroché à ce suivi depuis 5 jours là



Ah excuse moi j'avais pas compris x)


----------



## mat mat (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai commandé un MacBook Pro 13 pouces le soir même de sa sortie, qui est en statut "Services Completed: Delivered" sur expeditors.com depuis hier 16-17h. mais contrairement à certain dont leur nouveau mac est parti. le statut de ma commande sur l'AS est encore "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation". 
Dans combien pensez-vous que je l'aurai dans les mains?
j'ai tellement hâte


----------



## flambi (20 Juin 2012)

voilà je suis en "ready for delivery"... mais la date demandée est le 21 juin... quand pensez vous que UPS va venir chercher mon bijou?


----------



## mat mat (20 Juin 2012)

ah... mon statut sur l'AS est de nouveau "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
serait-il sur la route entre la Hollande et Paris? =D
mais je n'ai pas de numéro de suivi UPS ou TNT...


----------



## coco523 (20 Juin 2012)

mat mat a dit:


> ah... mon statut sur l'AS est de nouveau "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
> serait-il sur la route entre la Hollande et Paris? =D
> mais je n'ai pas de numéro de suivi UPS ou TNT...



Moi aussi. On devrait avoir un numéro de tracking dans la soirée, je pense...


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> voilà je suis en "ready for delivery"... mais la date demandée est le 21 juin... quand pensez vous que UPS va venir chercher mon bijou?



Le 21 oui


----------



## flambi (20 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Le 21 oui



oooooh ça veut dire que je suis pas livré avant lundi prochain ça???...
j'en peux plus d'attendre


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> oooooh ça veut dire que je suis pas livré avant lundi prochain ça???...
> j'en peux plus d'attendre



Bah je sais pas, mais j'avais mon "request for delivery" le 19 .. et il etait "ready for delivery" bien avant et ils sont venu le chercher que le 19 .. apres je veux pas te decourage hein


----------



## Speedball (20 Juin 2012)

Ils ont avancé ma date de livraison au 21 juin Au lieu du 25
C'est pas bien ce genre de blague


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Ils ont avancé ma date de livraison au 21 juin Au lieu du 25
> C'est pas bien ce genre de blague



Tu as bien de la chance !!  Moi j'espere avoir vite mon numero de tracking .. je suis repasser en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client"


----------



## coco523 (20 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Ils ont avancé ma date de livraison au 21 juin Au lieu du 25
> C'est pas bien ce genre de blague



Ca pourrait correspondre au prévision de départ, non ?

À la commande, il m'indiquait 22 juin à 26 juin.

Ta commande a été éxpédié un jour avant la mienne, donc c'est presque cohérent tout ca


----------



## Speedball (20 Juin 2012)

Oui sûrement je verrai bien, je préfère me dire que c'est pour le 25, si ça arrive avant ça me fera plus plaisir


----------



## mat mat (20 Juin 2012)

Voilà ce que me décrit expeditors.com
Toujours pas de bon de livraison/prise en charge d'UPS ou autre :hein:

20-Jun-2012 13:50:00 CEST                                                       Proof of Delivery Rcvd             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             Proof Of Delivery                                                                              19-Jun-2012 17:09:00 CEST                                                       Delivered to Consignee             

            mariusz                                                                              19-Jun-2012 15:45:00 CEST                                                       Out for Delivery             


                                                                              19-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST                                                       Requested Delivery Date             


                                                                              18-Jun-2012 16:55:00 CEST                                                       Import Customs Release             
            AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             12 285343 - WHITE - 001                                                                              18-Jun-2012 16:55:00 CEST                                                       Decl. Lodged w Customs             
            AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             001                                                                              17-Jun-2012 20:25:00 CEST                                                       Comm Docs Received             
            AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             
                                                                              16-Jun-2012 19:10:00 CEST                                                       At Final Destination             
            AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             
                                                             16-Jun-2012 19:10:00 CEST (est.)                                                                            Estimated Time of Arrival             MOSCOW-SHEREMETYE, RUSSIA (SVO)             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             SVO-AMS:                                                                               16-Jun-2012 17:49:00 EEST                                                       Confirmed on Board             MOSCOW-SHEREMETYE, RUSSIA (SVO)             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             SVO-AMS: RU625/16 RU   T9K756 ACTUAL                                                             16-Jun-2012 17:49:00 EEST (est.)                                                                            Booked             MOSCOW-SHEREMETYE, RUSSIA (SVO)             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)             SVO-AMS: RU625/16                                                                               15-Jun-2012 11:00:00 SGT                                                       Freight Received w/Docs             


                                                                              15-Jun-2012 08:59:00 SGT                                                       Client Called for Pickup


----------



## coco523 (20 Juin 2012)

mat mat a dit:


> Voilà ce que me décrit expeditors.com
> Toujours pas de bon de livraison/prise en charge d'UPS ou autre



Je suis dans le même cas quasiment. 

Si cela se passe comme pour SpeedBal (qui pourra confirmer si possible) et quelques personnes croisées ici ou là, nous devrions avoir notre numéro de tracking dans la soirée, pour une livraison, au plus tot, vendredi.

Plusieurs cas dans divers forum corrobore tout ca.

Nous verrons ce soir


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

Bon, ça vient de passer à _out for delivery_ avec toujours le 21 comme date de livraison prévue par Expeditors.  Par contre, toujours rien d'Apple ou d'un transporteur comme UPS.


----------



## mat mat (20 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas quasiment.
> 
> Si cela se passe comme pour SpeedBal (qui pourra confirmer si possible) et quelques personnes croisées ici ou là, nous devrions avoir notre numéro de tracking dans la soirée, pour une livraison, au plus tot, vendredi.
> 
> ...




vivement ce soir ^^

et Vendredi, Attendre lundi risque d'être long :rose:


----------



## blytock (20 Juin 2012)

Bon je suis à "out of delivery" et d'après ce que j'ai pu voire il manque encore 3 - 4 étapes à passer sur expeditor donc c'est mort pour cette semaine; ups livre pas le week-end :'(


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

C'est passé à _Service Completed: Delivered_

Le colis va maintenant passer dans les mains d'UPS ou autre. KLM qui a fait le transport de la Chine aux Pays-Bas a fini son job. A mon avis, plusieurs MacBook Pro de membres étaient dans le même avion.


----------



## blytock (20 Juin 2012)

Lol, ben je retire ce que j'ai dis x)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

Il était affiché combien de jour ouvrés quand vous avez commandé ?

Perso, le 11 peu après la WWDC et affiché 1 à 3 jours ouvrés.  Ca fait loin du compte quand même.


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il était affiché combien de jour ouvrés quand vous avez commandé ?
> 
> Perso, le 11 peu après la WWDC et affiché 1 à 3 jours ouvrés.  Ca fait loin du compte quand même.



Oui j'avoue, mais les delais sont plus long si tu prends pas le modele de base mais un CTO .. 

Pour ma part c'etait 5 - 7 jours ouvres pour l'expedition et on est pile poil dans les temps


----------



## flambi (20 Juin 2012)

pareil je suis passé en "Services Completed: Delivered"
la date de livraison demandée était pourtant le 21 juin. L'apple store me prévoit une date de livraison pour le 26. Mais je le veux vendredi moi !!! 

pour info je l'avais commandé le 13 juin au soir


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> pareil je suis passé en "Services Completed: Delivered"
> la date de livraison demandée était pourtant le 21 juin. L'apple store me prévoit une date de livraison pour le 26. Mais je le veux vendredi moi !!!
> 
> pour info je l'avais commandé le 13 juin au soir



Nice  .. On espere tous je crois ^_^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

J'avais pourtant 1 à 3 jours sur le CTO. Pour une modèle de base, c'était 1 jour. Enfin bref...

Sur Expeditors, j'avais aussi le 21 comme date prévue de livraison. Via Apple, j'ai maintenant le 26 juin alors que j'avis 21 ou 22 juin au début. S'il part via UPS aujourd'hui, je l'aurai vendredi, c'est toujours ainsi pour ce que je commande et qui suit ce chemin. Si je ne l'ai pas vendredi midi (heure de passage habituelle d'UPS chez moi), je la trouverai franchement mauvaise.


----------



## toma1618 (20 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part la livraison se fait par UPS depuis le début donc je suis collé au suivi depuis le début de la semaine ! 

Sur le suivi de Commande d'apple il était marqué comme date de livraison estimée le 21 et cet après midi c'est passé au 20 alors que sur le suivi UPS c'est marqué que je dois le recevoir vendredi avant la fin de la journée (Sachant que le colis est arrivé à Cologne en Allemagne la nuit dernière à 1h07) 

Bizarre tout ça...

Edit: c'est repasser au 21 sur le suivi d'apple, sûrement un bug


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

Lol, mon statut vient de passer a "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" ..

J'aimerai bien savoir qui est ce transporteur =P, en tout cas toujours estimer au 26 ..


----------



## Speedball (20 Juin 2012)

Regarde sur l'Apple store, la petite flèche à côté de "suivre la livraison", moi c'est là que j'ai découvert que c'était TNT, avec le numéro de suivi


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Regarde sur l'Apple store, la petite flèche à côté de "suivre la livraison", moi c'est là que j'ai découvert que c'était TNT, avec le numéro de suivi



J'ai deux numero, un qui commence par 8 .. qui correspond a expeditors.com et un autre WW00.... (etc). Qd je clique sur ce dernier, j'arrive sur une page de suivi d'apple qui me dit "livraison programme ...", C'est ce numero dont tu parles ?


----------



## coco523 (20 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Lol, mon statut vient de passer a "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" ..
> 
> J'aimerai bien savoir qui est ce transporteur =P, en tout cas toujours estimer au 26 ..



J'en suis exactement au même point... Pas très clair. Peut-être faut-il attendre une mise à jour de la page... D'une part pour avoir l'info "service de livraison", d'autre part pour que la date soit mise à jour. Je pense qu'elle sera changé, pour le 22.


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

coco523 a dit:


> J'en suis exactement au même point... Pas très clair. Peut-être faut-il attendre une mise à jour de la page... D'une part pour avoir l'info "service de livraison", d'autre part pour que la date soit mise à jour. Je pense qu'elle sera changé, pour le 22.



C'est bon =D, assigne a TNT, livraison le 22


----------



## coco523 (20 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> C'est bon =D, assigne a TNT, livraison le 22



De même !! C'est bon ça !


----------



## mat mat (20 Juin 2012)

De même livré le 22 =D

Yes!!!


----------



## Speedball (20 Juin 2012)

ah bah voilà 

Manque Pascal maintenant


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

J'espere ne pas le louper ^_^ !! Une fois j'ai reussi a manquer ma livraison en allant chercher un McDo, ce qui ma pris 30 min .. xD


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

Pas encore de nouvelles... :sleep:


----------



## mat mat (21 Juin 2012)

Par contre le site de TNT bug pas mal... impossible de suivre mon colis =(


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

mat mat a dit:


> Par contre le site de TNT bug pas mal... impossible de suivre mon colis =(



Oui j'ai constater. Ça marche mieux sur mon portable que sur mon ordinateur .. xD


----------



## coco523 (21 Juin 2012)

C'est pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber le version web et j'ai pris l'appli iPhone "suivi colis" de TNT. 

Il me notifie les changements en push, et ce met à jour sans problème.


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

Moi depuis le 19 le suivi n'a pas bougé, ni sur le site, ni sur l'appli


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Moi depuis le 19 le suivi n'a pas bougé, ni sur le site, ni sur l'appli



Au pire, tu peux les appeler, moi il est dans mon centre de tri et pres pour la livraison demain


----------



## mat mat (21 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Au pire, tu peux les appeler, moi il est dans mon centre de tri et pres pour la livraison demain



AHAH, il est déjà dans le camion pour moi =D

bon par contre je suis obligé de rester jusquà 18h chez moi...


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

mat mat a dit:


> AHAH, il est déjà dans le camion pour moi =D
> 
> bon par contre je suis obligé de rester jusquà 18h chez moi...



Bon pour ;oi ça a été livre


----------



## flambi (21 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Bon pour ;oi ça a été livre



cb de temps après le passage en "Services Completed: Delivered" sur le site de expeditors?


----------



## Swoop250 (21 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Bon pour ;oi ça a été livre



Du coup il va falloir changer ta signature et me virer ce (soon) 

J'ai trop hâte de pouvoir virer le mien aussi


----------



## mat mat (21 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Bon pour ;oi ça a été livre



ça y est =D

au final, livraison initiale prévu entre le 21 et le 26 et arrivé le 21 SUPER


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Moi depuis le 19 le suivi n'a pas bougé, ni sur le site, ni sur l'appli


 
Pareil, aucune nouvelle...


----------



## blytock (21 Juin 2012)

"En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	"   J'vais peter les plombs XD


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

C'est bon mon statut est passé à "en livraison " 
Je guette ^^


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

Ça y est MacBook pro retina reçu


----------



## blytock (21 Juin 2012)

Bon deballage !


----------



## flambi (21 Juin 2012)

c'est bizarre depuis hier je suis passé en "Services Completed: Delivered" sur le site de expeditors, pourtant mon statut sur le site d'apple n'a pas bougé de "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... donc j'ai pas de numéro de cracking pour UPS ou TNT... grrrr

edit : je suis passé à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" 
en revanche toujours pas de numéro de tracking!!...


----------



## blytock (21 Juin 2012)

Je suis passé il y a peu en "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" Je vais bientôt avoir mon tracking normalement.


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> c'est bizarre depuis hier je suis passé en "Services Completed: Delivered" sur le site de expeditors, pourtant mon statut sur le site d'apple n'a pas bougé de "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"... donc j'ai pas de numéro de cracking pour UPS ou TNT... grrrr



Normalement, tu devrais bientôt recevoir ton numéro de tracking


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Ça y est MacBook pro retina reçu


 

Bon amusement. J'espère que toi au moins, tu n'auras pas peur de lui mettre un petit SmallluxGPU sur le chou pour nous dire à quelles températures il monte et la vitesse des ventilateurs avec un soft de rendu 3D. 

Toujours pas de changement de mon côté... :mouais:


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bon amusement. J'espère que toi au moins, tu n'auras pas peur de lui mettre un petit SmallluxGPU sur le chou pour nous dire à quelles températures il monte et la vitesse des ventilateurs avec un soft de rendu 3D.
> 
> Toujours pas de changement de mon côté... :mouais:



Tu as essayer d'appeler apple ?


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bon amusement. J'espère que toi au moins, tu n'auras pas peur de lui mettre un petit SmallluxGPU sur le chou pour nous dire à quelles températures il monte et la vitesse des ventilateurs avec un soft de rendu 3D.
> 
> Toujours pas de changement de mon côté... :mouais:



Pas encore allumé, juste déballé  me reste des choses à faire
Je te ferais un petit SmalluxGPU


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Tu as essayer d'appeler apple ?


 
Non, je ne les ai pas encore appelés. Il est mis livraison le 26 juin maintenant. Vu que je n'ai pas de tracking, ce sera la semaine prochaine pour mardi...


----------



## blytock (21 Juin 2012)

Voilà je suis assigné à TNT, par contre ma livraison sera le lundi 25; tempi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

Je l'aurai demain finalement. 

*Livraison programmée :*
Vendredi, 22/06/2012, Avant la fin de la journée

Le numéro UPS est apparu sur le site d'Apple mais aucun mail de leur part. Via le site d'Apple, pas d'autre solution que d'aller copier le numéros UPS pour le coller sur le site d'UPS. Pas de lien direct pour le tracking depuis le site d'Apple. :rateau:


----------



## blytock (21 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je l'aurai demain finalement.
> 
> *Livraison programmée :*
> Vendredi, 22/06/2012, Avant la fin de la journée
> ...


 
Chanceux


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

Testé rapidement sous diablo3 dans tristam, je sais pas ce qu'apple à foutu mais le bruit de la soufflerie est vraiment audible et désagréable :/
Vais test smalluxGPU pour voir les temp, mais avec un casque sur les oreilles 
Certes l'écran est magnifique, ainsi que la finesse, mais je sais pas si ça me retiendra de repasser sur un MBP normal HD


----------



## liittle-piianist (21 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Testé rapidement sous diablo3 dans tristam, je sais pas ce qu'apple à foutu mais le bruit de la soufflerie est vraiment audible et désagréable :/
> Vais test smalluxGPU pour voir les temp, mais avec un casque sur les oreilles
> Certes l'écran est magnifique, ainsi que la finesse, mais je sais pas si ça me retiendra de repasser sur un MBP normal HD



Je sais pas ce que ton MBP Retina a .. mais le miens, fais pas de bruit ... :S


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

Pour faire court concernant, le bruit :
- c'est relatif, tout le monde ne supporte pas le même niveau sonore. Pour moi, ce ne sont pas les ventilateurs Apple qui font du bruit (en tout cas pas la majorité) mais l'air expulsé. A partir de 4500 rpm, ça me fait chier niveau bruit. 
- usage de l'ordinateur : ouvrir 36 fenêtres, ça ne met pas l'ordinateur en charge (déjà, ce n'est même pas sûr qu'il switch sur la GeForce). Jouer, oui. Faire un rendu 3D, oui aussi. 

L'an dernier, à la sortie des modèles 2011, j'avais ouvert différents topics pour évaluer le bruit et la chauffe :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temperature-des-macbook-pro-2011-a-643642.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temps-bruit-perfs-macbook-pro-15-2010-vs-2011-a-649432.html

Dans le second lien, il y a des mesures très précises pour le bruit, la vitesse de ventilation et la température des composants pour les MacBook Pro 15,4" 2010 et 2011. Demain, je testerai mon 2012 dans les mêmes conditions.


----------



## Speedball (21 Juin 2012)

@Pascal: test rapide de 30 min sur SLG, j'arrive à max 61°CPU et 70°GPU avec les ventilos au taquet @+5900tr/min


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juin 2012)

Merci. Les températures sont beaucoup plus faibles qu'avec les MacBook Pro 2011 early. Il y a peut-être moyen de trouver un compromis...


----------



## Jerome017 (22 Juin 2012)

Le miens (Remplacement sous AppleCare) arrive normalement le 27 J'ai commandé un SSD Samsung 830 de 256Go. Il est a 199 sur Pixmania au lieu de 289 Autant en profiter


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

Voilà, engin reçu.  Première chose, le disque dur ne va même pas rester une journée dedans. C'est vraiment immonde... 

Je viens de lui coller Smalllux GPU sur 8 CPU + GPU pendant 20 minutes. 

GPU à 81°C 
GPU heatsink à 72°C
CPU heatsink à 58°C

Et les ventilateurs à 6200 rpm comme sur le 2011.


----------



## Swoop250 (22 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voilà, engin reçu.



Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Encore 2 ou 3 semaines à attendre pour moi ........


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

Quelques benchs rapides MacBook Pro 2,6 GHz mi-2012 :

GeekBench : 12012

Cinebench R11.5 : 
CPU : 6,75 
GPU : 37,6


Avec le MacBook Pro 2,2 GHz early 2011 :

GeekBench : 10028

Cinebench R11.5 : 
CPU : 5,31 
GPU : 35,43


----------



## flambi (22 Juin 2012)

Chanceux, je n'ai pas reçu le mien... Prévu pour le 25...


----------



## blytock (22 Juin 2012)

Pascal, les résultats te semble Satisfaisant ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

C'est ce qui était attendu.


----------



## darkarkange (24 Juin 2012)

A partir de quand voit on sa commande sur le site d'apple ? car ça me fait quand je vais dans suivre commande : " nous sommes désolés une erreur est survenue avec votre demande, veuillez réessayer ultérieurement " ? 




Edit : C'est bon ça marche  enfait la commande apparait plus tard je pense.. et entre temps  : BUG !


----------



## darkarkange (24 Juin 2012)

Désolé du double post.. mais j'arrive pas à rééditer le message pour ajouter celui là.. :/

Donc commande faite.. livraison entre le 26 juillet et 1 août . 
MBPR 2.3ghz/ 16go de ram/SSD 256/ +Apple care + deux adaptateurs thunderbolts >>> ethernet ( sans faire exprès mais bon pas grave..) + superdrive Apple + carte cadeau étudiant


----------



## Speedball (24 Juin 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> Désolé du double post.. mais j'arrive pas à rééditer le message pour ajouter celui là.. :/
> 
> Donc commande faite.. livraison entre le 26 juillet et 1 août .
> MBPR 2.3ghz/ 16go de ram/SSD 256/ +Apple care + deux adaptateurs thunderbolts >>> ethernet ( sans faire exprès mais bon pas grave..) + superdrive Apple + carte cadeau étudiant



tu peux encore modifier ta commande si tu veux retirer un adaptateur TB  tant que c'est pas expédié


----------



## darkarkange (24 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> tu peux encore modifier ta commande si tu veux retirer un adaptateur TB  tant que c'est pas expédié



je dois les appeler pour modifier apparemment :/


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juin 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> je dois les appeler pour modifier apparemment :/



Attend quelques heures et ressaie. Normalement quand la commande est en attente sur le store, tu peux la modifier. Si tu viens de commander, celle-ci est certainement "en traitement".


----------



## LvE (24 Juin 2012)

Bon ben voilà !!! avec vos conneries j'ai cliqué !!!!! :love:

MacBook Pro Rétina 2,3 Ghz
16 Go de RAM
256 Go de SSD

Seul bémol : 

Expédition :  3-4 semaines Livraison  24 Jul, 2012 - 30 Jul, 2012


----------



## Swoop250 (25 Juin 2012)

Petite question en passant,

Combien de temps pour vous entre le passage du statut "préparation de l'expédition"  à la réception du colis ?

Je demande ça car ma commande vient enfin de passer de "Article en cours de traitement" à "préparation de l'expédition". 

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Castiel (25 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé le modele de base sur topachat, ils me donne le 13 juillet mais j'ai des doutes


----------



## liittle-piianist (25 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Petite question en passant,
> 
> Combien de temps pour vous entre le passage du statut "préparation de l'expédition"  à la réception du colis ?
> 
> ...



Env. 3 jours pour ma pomme


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

Pour les modèles de base, il commence à être plus intéressant d'acheter sur des sites comme Top Achat et Rue Du Commerce qui ont déjà référencé les modèles 2012. Il me semble même avoir du vu stock sur certains MacBook Air. Enfin, l'intérêt, c'est le prix plus faible que sur le site d'Apple (sauf réduction étudiant, AOC ou autre).


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2012)

J'ai vendu mon MBP il y a quelques jours car en appelant le store d'Opéra la personne au bout du fil m'a assuré qu'ils en avait un max., suffisement pour tenir la journée.

Je me pointe après avoir vendu l'ancien, 1 heure environ après avoir appelé,il y a plus de stock. Je rappelle du store, je penser être tombé sur la même personne, résultat elle me dit qu'il y a du stock 

Je pense que je vais me prendre un MBA et commander le MBPr


----------



## benjy578 (25 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Env. 3 jours pour ma pomme



Ohhhh je suis passé aujourd'hui à 'préparation de lexpédition' encore quelques jours alors


----------



## Swoop250 (25 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Env. 3 jours pour ma pomme



Tu me fais rêver là.....  wait and see... mais si je l'avais pour ce week end ça serait vraiment top


----------



## pititfilou (25 Juin 2012)

Environ 3 jours ? Vous avez quelle date de livraison de prévu ?


----------



## benjy578 (25 Juin 2012)

pititfilou a dit:


> Environ 3 jours ? Vous avez quelle date de livraison de prévu ?



Commandé le 12juin, 2-3 semaines prévu pour du 6 juillet au 12 juillet. 
Chez moi ça fait plus 3-4 semaines >_<


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

Courage à ceux qui attendent.


----------



## benjy578 (25 Juin 2012)

Je suis passé à : "Expédiée  le 25 juin 2012"  
Par contre la date de livraison est pour le 6juillet soit 11 jours de livraison ça me parait énorme :O?


----------



## pititfilou (25 Juin 2012)

Bon ben tout comme toi alors, autant pour la date d'achat que les différents changements de statut


----------



## liittle-piianist (25 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Je suis passé à : "Expédiée  le 25 juin 2012"
> Par contre la date de livraison est pour le 6juillet soit 11 jours de livraison ça me parait énorme :O?



Oui c'est énorme. Pour moi, j'avais livraison prévu le 26 juin .. et finalement, je l'ai reçu le 21  Wait and see.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------




benjy578 a dit:


> Commandé le 12juin, 2-3 semaines prévu pour du 6 juillet au 12 juillet.
> Chez moi ça fait plus 3-4 semaines >_<



Ca va peut être rester plus longtemps .. Cette étape doit surement dépendre des stocks disponible


----------



## flambi (25 Juin 2012)

Voila, macbook pro 15" i7 quad 2.6 Ghz avec HD mat + le DD de 750 Go en 7200 t/m reçu. Premiere impression : c'est beeeeau 
La différence avec mon ancien 5400 t/m est flagrante !
Par contre depuis que je l'ai allumé, il est sur mes genoux, et je lui ai fait faire 2-3 installations - mises à jour, et ça chauffe ...!!
Je suis pas encore trop habitué à Os X Lion, y'a des plus et des moins... :/ faut faire avec...

c'est à peu près tout, si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

:love: Même si je dois être à mon 7 ou 8ième, je trouve toujours que c'est beau un MacBook Pro.


----------



## Jerome017 (25 Juin 2012)

Moi, personnellement, il est toujours entre Dubai et Cologne&#8230;  Et ce depuis 38h maintenant.
Il a mit moins de temps à faire Shangai -> Dubai, en 8h exactement&#8230; :rallyes:
Je ne comprends pas le trajet, mais en gros c'est:

Shangai->Dubai->Cologne->Pays-Bas->Belgique&#8230; 

L'arrivée est pour le 27 si tout va bien&#8230; Je l'espère parce-qu'il me le faut avant le 29 où je pars en vacances  Pareil pour le Samsung 830 

Edit: il est arrivé en Allemagne il y a 1 heure&#8230; La livraison est passé au 27 au soir&#8230;


----------



## Swoop250 (26 Juin 2012)

Et voila mon petit bijou à Shangai depuis hier soir...

Livraison prévu le 29..... can't wait !!!


----------



## benjy578 (26 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Et voila mon petit bijou à Shangai depuis hier soir...
> 
> Livraison prévu le 29..... can't wait !!!



Ou vois-tu l'étape de livraison ? Moi y'a rien dans le truc Apple >_<


----------



## Swoop250 (26 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Ou vois-tu l'étape de livraison ? Moi y'a rien dans le truc Apple >_<



Il faut que ta commande soit en statut "expédiée" et donc que tu ai reçu le petit mail de confirmation apple "Avis d'expedition XXXXXXX"

une fois sur l'apple store dans ton compte / suivre commande / ... tu as un petit bouton bleue "suivre livraison"   qui ouvre une nouvelle fenetre ou apparait la date de livraison estimée / le transporteur et le numéro de suivi


----------



## benjy578 (26 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Il faut que ta commande soit en statut "expédiée" et donc que tu ai reçu le petit mail de confirmation apple "Avis d'expedition XXXXXXX"
> 
> une fois sur l'apple store dans ton compte / suivre commande / ... tu as un petit bouton bleue "suivre livraison"   qui ouvre une nouvelle fenetre ou apparait la date de livraison estimée / le transporteur et le numéro de suivi




Date de livraison, mais pas de transporteur pour moi malgré que mon statut soit passé à Expédié


----------



## Gaspa-r (26 Juin 2012)

Personnellement ma livraison était prévue pour le 16-20 juillet et 
ma commande est passée en "préparation de l'expédition" hier...
J'ai pas envie de m'enflammer mais ça a l'air de sentir plutôt bon!


----------



## guillottin (26 Juin 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> Personnellement ma livraison était prévue pour le 16-20 juillet et
> ma commande est passée en "préparation de l'expédition" hier...
> J'ai pas envie de m'enflammer mais ça a l'air de sentir plutôt bon!



Tu es chanceux, ma date d'expédition espérée est la même que le tienne mais ma commande est toujours en cours de traitement


----------



## benjy578 (26 Juin 2012)

Sur expeditors.com, j'en suis à Freight and Docs Received >_<
Par contre il me dit "3 PCS" pourquoi 3 ? Il me le donne en kit ? XD


----------



## flambi (26 Juin 2012)

L'emballage du Mac + la carte cadeau!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

J'avais 5 pièces et 2,3 m^3 pour le volume et un poids de fou.


----------



## Jerome017 (26 Juin 2012)

Le miens arrive normalement demain en même temps que le SSD commande.. :0 Je suis aussi impatient qu'un enfant le jour de Noël, c'est dingue


----------



## flambi (26 Juin 2012)

J'espère que ça t'empêchera pas trop de dormir


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> J'espère que ça t'empêchera pas trop de dormir



Moi qui dort comme une marmotte, ça m'avait quand même partiellement empêché de m'endormir. :rateau:


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (26 Juin 2012)

Je me pose une question... Après avoir lu le post de Flambi... Est ce que ca joue sur la chauffe cette histoire de tours par minute concernant le disque dur ? 7200 tours chauffe t il plus la bête que le 5400 ? Ou le contraire ? Ou pas ? J ai recu l accord de la banque et je vais pouvoir me prendre mon 1er macbook pro


----------



## xEk (27 Juin 2012)

Vous me faites baver avec vos dates d'expédition qui raccourcissent à vue d'oeil ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend. Il y a des 5400 rpm qui chauffent sans avancer et des 7200 rpm qui avancent pas mal du tout en chauffant moins que des 5400 rpm. Enfin, ça fait quelques années que j'ai laissé tomber les disques durs. Je sais juste que le 750 Go 5400 rpm fourni par Apple est un Toshiba et qu'il n'est pas trop mauvais.


----------



## Gaspa-r (27 Juin 2012)

Ca y est, après "préparation de l'expédition", ma commande est passer à "expédié" ce soir (un 
peu plus de 1jours après). Livraison prévue le 5juillet (c'est plus long a cause de l'adaptateur 
ethernet qui doit rejoindre l'ordo si je ne me trompe pas) a la place d'une expédition prévue 
le 16juillet minimum c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## benjy578 (27 Juin 2012)

Ah dans l'avion pour l'Allemagne ! 


```
27-Jun-2012 08:36:00 SGT	Confirmed on Board	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	FRANKFURT, GERMANY (FRA)
```

Il en fait du chemin :rateau:


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juin 2012)

Le mien prend un drôle de chemin  Chine / Corée / Kazakhstan ......


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

Classique comme chemin. Il s'arrêtera même Almaty au Kazakhstan. Pour la petite histoire, Almaty signifie « riche en pommes », la région vivant de la culture des pommes dans de nombreux vergers. Lieu culte de la pomme s'il en est.


----------



## flambi (27 Juin 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Je me pose une question... Après avoir lu le post de Flambi... Est ce que ca joue sur la chauffe cette histoire de tours par minute concernant le disque dur ? 7200 tours chauffe t il plus la bête que le 5400 ? Ou le contraire ? Ou pas ? J ai recu l accord de la banque et je vais pouvoir me prendre mon 1er macbook pro



non ce n'est pas le fait d'être passé à 7200 t/m qui fait tout chauffer :
il est un peu plus chaud que mon MBP 2011 en haut à gauche plus ou moins autour de la touche "escape" en utilisation normale, et à l'endroit correspondant au disque dur ça ne chauffe pas.
Par contre la ou je suis content, c'est que en utilisation intensive il est n'est plus brulant comme mon mbp de l'année dernière !

Ce qui est moins bien par contre, c'est que même sur secteur, il perd un peu de batterie (5% en 2 heures de battlefield environ); c'est peut être du à Windows qui gère mal la puissance maximale...


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juin 2012)

Il est effectivement à almaty... Apple me dit livraison vendredi dans le suivi mais le site ups annonce lui lundi prochain....  Je croise les doigts pour vendredi


----------



## benjy578 (27 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Il est effectivement à almaty... Apple me dit livraison vendredi dans le suivi mais le site ups annonce lui lundi prochain....  Je croise les doigts pour vendredi




Estime toi heureux, moi il est dans l'avion pour l'Allemagne (15h de vol) et après direction Amsterdam >_< :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Ce qui est moins bien par contre, c'est que même sur secteur, il perd un peu de batterie (5% en 2 heures de battlefield environ); c'est peut être du à Windows qui gère mal la puissance maximale...


 
C'est déjà ainsi avec les modèles 2011 et c'est pareil sous OS X quand on fait des rendus 3D.


----------



## Jerome017 (27 Juin 2012)

Je viens de recevoir le miens  je réinstalle Lion sur mon Samsung 830 reçu aujourd'hui également..


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (27 Juin 2012)

Bonne réception à vous! 

Bon moi c'est pas vraiment une livraison mais je vais chercher le mien samedi! Mon premier MacBook Pro qui va remplacer un MacBook late 2006 qui à quand même bien travaillé pendant 5ans .


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (27 Juin 2012)

Jerome : tu l'a allumé une fois au moins avec le HDD de base ? Ou non on peut directe mettre le samsung 830 dedans ? 

Je me pose cette question car j'ai jamais changer le dd avant la premiere utilisation... 
Donc je me demandais si on peut changer directe et apres installer lion normalement !


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Classique comme chemin. Il s'arrêtera même Almaty au Kazakhstan. Pour la petite histoire, Almaty signifie « riche en pommes », la région vivant de la culture des pommes dans de nombreux vergers. Lieu culte de la pomme s'il en est.



Le voila maintenant en Poland... quel globtrotteur ce MBPr.....

Pascal, ou les autres ,  en fonction de vos diverses expérience et vu qu'il est en Pologne à l'instant ou nous parlons....  je devrais plus tabler sur vendredi ou sur lundi ???


ça pourrait être sympa d'avoir le week end pour en profiter un peu   (oui je sais je suis un vrai gosse)


----------



## pititfilou (27 Juin 2012)

Grrr, le mien devrait arriver debut de semaine prochaine... sauf que je serais pas là avant fin du mois de juillet, c'est ballot... :mouais:


----------



## David16 (27 Juin 2012)

Moi j'ai changé direct le dd par un M4 512go et la ram avant de l'allumer !   Je conseil tout de même de l'allumer avec le dd d'origine et de faire un coup de carbon copy pour ne pas avoir à retélècharger lion pour l'installe sur le dd vierge !


----------



## Jerome017 (27 Juin 2012)

Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Jerome : tu l'a allumé une fois au moins avec le HDD de base ? Ou non on peut directe mettre le samsung 830 dedans ?
> 
> Je me pose cette question car j'ai jamais changer le dd avant la premiere utilisation...
> Donc je me demandais si on peut changer directe et apres installer lion normalement !



C'est ce que j'avais fais, mais je n'ai pas pu démarrer dessus.
Pascal m'ayant aidé, je partage SA solution&#8230;
En fait, il faut télécharger l'image de Lion à PARTIR DU *RECOVERY HD* puisque la build est différente de celle du MAS&#8230; Ensuite, en faire une clé bootable avec Utilitaire de disque, mettre le SSD dedans et installer.


----------



## benjy578 (27 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Le voila maintenant en Poland... quel globtrotteur ce MBPr.....
> 
> Pascal, ou les autres ,  en fonction de vos diverses expérience et vu qu'il est en Pologne à l'instant ou nous parlons....  je devrais plus tabler sur vendredi ou sur lundi ???
> 
> ...



Même question il devrait être à FRANKFURT, GERMANY (FRA) des gens on prient cette route ^^? Vous lui donner combien de jour encore avant d'arriver ?


----------



## Jerome017 (28 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Même question il devrait être à FRANKFURT, GERMANY (FRA) des gens on prient cette route ^^? Vous lui donner combien de jour encore avant d'arriver ?



Pour ma part, il est resté une journée à Cologne avant d'arriver chez moi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Le voila maintenant en Poland... quel globtrotteur ce MBPr.....
> 
> Pascal, ou les autres ,  en fonction de vos diverses expérience et vu qu'il est en Pologne à l'instant ou nous parlons....  je devrais plus tabler sur vendredi ou sur lundi ???
> 
> ...



Le chemin pour la France n'est pas le même que pour la Belgique (à partir de l'Allemagne). Je ne suis donc pas en mesure de t'aider. En tout cas, pour la Belgique, quand il est en Allemagne un mercredi, il passe aux Pays-Bas jeudi et on le reçoit le vendredi.


----------



## benjy578 (28 Juin 2012)

D'après expéditor, il part de l'Allemagne que ce soir à 23h pour Amsterdam >_< 
Du coup ça sera plus une livraison pour la semaine prochaine pour moi 

Tellement précés


----------



## Natsukille (28 Juin 2012)

Bon, bah, du coup on vous lisant j'ai craqué aussi xD
Et c'est parti, un MacBook Pro Retina à 2.6GHz et sa carte étudiant ^^ (j'ai rien pris de plus, vu que je vais pas non plus exploiter tout le potentiel de l'engin, sauf pour des jeux, mais c'est pas des gros trucs xD)
Je l'ai acheté hier, il arrive entre le 30 juillet et le 2 août ... Le truc, c'est que je suis pas réputé pour être patient ^^
Quelqu'un peut me dire à partir de quelle tape de la commande on peut visualiser l'avancée du colis sur expeditor ^^ ?

Merci bien ;-)
A+


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Juin 2012)

24h que le joujou est à Cologne .... Moi qui espérait l avoir demain.... Raté.... Ça sera donc pour lundi !!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Allez courage Swoop250.


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Juin 2012)

Selon ups il est en step lecture d importation ..... Je sais pas trop à quoi ça correspond mais on y croit


----------



## Gaspa-r (29 Juin 2012)

Je ne comprend pas, cela fait 3 jours que mon colis est partit mais je n'ai aucun suivi,
juste https://applestore.bridge-point.com ou on me dit qu'il arrivera le 5 ! C'est sur cette 
page normalement le suivi ou il y a un autre site ? c'est peut être a cause le connecteur 
thunderbolt - ethernet que j'ai commandé en meme temps...


----------



## benjy578 (29 Juin 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas, cela fait 3 jours que mon colis est partit mais je n'ai aucun suivi,
> juste https://applestore.bridge-point.com ou on me dit qu'il arrivera le 5 ! C'est sur cette
> page normalement le suivi ou il y a un autre site ? c'est peut être a cause le connecteur
> thunderbolt - ethernet que j'ai commandé en meme temps...



Sur le site Apple tu es bien en "expédié" ? Alors prend ton numéro commençant par 8...
Et va sur expeditors.com


Moi il à l'air d'être arrivé à AMSTERDAM, mais pas dédouané :

Arrived, not Cleared for Import 
SHANGHAI, CHINA TO AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS


----------



## Gaspa-r (29 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Sur le site Apple tu es bien en "expédié" ? Alors prend ton numéro commençant par 8...
> Et va sur expeditors.com
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, ben moi pareil que toi du coup: 

Arrived, not Cleared for Import
SHANGHAI, CHINA TO AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS
At Final Destination: 29-Jun-2012 05:07:00 GMT

et en dessous dans le tableau:

30-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date			
29-Jun-2012 07:07:00 CEST	At Final Destination		AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)T
29-Jun-2012 07:01:00 CEST (est.)	Est Arrival at Dest	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)


----------



## benjy578 (29 Juin 2012)

En effet c'est la même ! 

A mon avis faut tabler pour une livraison mardi/mercredi je pense


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Juin 2012)

Le mien vient de repartir de Roissy...  direction lyon 

On voit le bout !!!!!

Je pense que ça va etre trop juste pour qu'il me le livre avant 17h.....  ça sera donc lundi


----------



## Gaspa-r (29 Juin 2012)

Vous etes sur qu'il ne livrent pas le samedi ?? 

pourquoi cette ligne dans ce cas:

"30-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date"


----------



## benjy578 (29 Juin 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> Vous etes sur qu'il ne livrent pas le samedi ??
> 
> pourquoi cette ligne dans ce cas:
> 
> "30-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date"



UPS ne livre pas le samedi, pour TNT je ne sais pas par contre...


----------



## Emc1990 (29 Juin 2012)

Quel chiffre utilisez vous sur expeditors.com? Je viens de commander le miens avec une carte educ le 22/06 il est parti il y a bientot 3 jours et j'ai tout essayé sur expeditors.com rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## Gaspa-r (29 Juin 2012)

Emc1990 a dit:


> Quel chiffre utilisez vous sur expeditors.com? Je viens de commander le miens avec une carte educ le 22/06 il est parti il y a bientot 3 jours et j'ai tout essayé sur expeditors.com rien ne fonctionne.



la Référence dexpédition Apple, personnellement il y a 10 chiffres et ça commence par un 8, je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour tout le monde!


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (29 Juin 2012)

Petite question à tout ceux qui ont reçu leur précieux ?
Quand on vous l'a livré (UPS, TNT ou autres) à quelle heure le livreur est il passé ? 
Car bossant durant la semaine et partant de chez moi à 8H30, je me posais la question à savoir comment récupérer le colis si le livreur vient après ? :mouais::rateau:


----------



## benjy578 (29 Juin 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Petite question à tout ceux qui ont reçu leur précieux ?
> Quand on vous l'a livré (UPS, TNT ou autres) à quelle heure le livreur est il passé ?
> Car bossant durant la semaine et partant de chez moi à 8H30, je me posais la question à savoir comment récupérer le colis si le livreur vient après ? :mouais::rateau:



Sur UPS ça peut varier par rapport à la tourner du mec donc je pense pas qu'on peut dire une tranche d'horaire


----------



## flambi (29 Juin 2012)

21h pour moi (TNT) Ils livrent un peu plus tard sur Paris donc ils m'ont demandé si ça me dérangeait ou si je préférais qu'ils me livrent le lendemain, j'ai bien sur demande la livraison le soir même


----------



## David16 (29 Juin 2012)

Tnt à 16h30 !   Mais bon il t appéle et au pire ils peuvent le déposer en relais prés de chez toi


----------



## Natsukille (29 Juin 2012)

En combien de temps les commandes passent de "en cours de traitement" à "Préparation à l&#8217;expédition" voir "Expediée" =D ?


----------



## benjy578 (29 Juin 2012)

Natsukille a dit:


> En combien de temps les commandes passent de "en cours de traitement" à "Préparation à lexpédition" voir "Expediée" =D ?



La commande en cours de traitement à dépend mais préparation -> expéditié = 1j


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (29 Juin 2012)

Mes amis ! Mes amis ! Mes amis !!!!!
Ca y'est ! la main tremblante j'ai enfin commandé mon MacBook Pro (classique) le 15 pouces de 2,6Ghz avec 750G à 7200 tours par minute et notamment avec l'écran HR brillant.
Mon 1er ordinateur Apple:love:
Rha lala que d'émotions !!! j'ai fais au moins 3 fois la vérification avant de cliquer, tellement que sur le moment la petite pointe de stress m'a envahie 
Mais ça y est je sens la pomme monter en moi 
Je vais enfin après 1 an d'attente plus ou moins, abandonner XP et passer du coté de la force
Apparemment la livraison est prévue entre le 9 et le 11 juillet....
Impatience quand tu nous tient !!!!!


----------



## kurtism (30 Juin 2012)

Je sais pas comment vous faites pour suivre votre mac. Sur la page apple j'ai un numero mais aucun nom de transporteur.
Edit: autant pour moi il est sur expeditors. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Mon dernier statut est:

30-Jun-2012 14:34:00 CEST	Delivered to Consignee		



Vous pensez à une livraison pour aujourd'hui/demain ?

Je trouve par contre qu'apple ne donne vraiment pas beaucoup d'information sur l'expédition, j'ai pas souvenirs que c'etais comme ça pour mon dernier Mac ...


----------



## Gaspa-r (2 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Mon dernier statut est:
> 
> 30-Jun-2012 14:34:00 CEST	Delivered to Consignee
> 
> ...



"Delivered to Consignee" sur expeditors je crois que ca veut dire que ca a ete donner au service de livraison final (ups ou tnt ou je ne sais quoi) du coup expeditors ne sers plus a rien et apple devrais t envoyer un numéro de suivi ! Tu peux regarder sur la page de suivi apple ou ca en est.

Personnellement j'ai eu "Delivered to Consignee" samedi, je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de suivi mais sur la page d'apple il y a marquer que le transporteur a déjà prévu ma livraison 
et qu'il faut que je regarde leur date estimée: le 5 juillet


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> "Delivered to Consignee" sur expeditors je crois que ca veut dire que ca a ete donner au service de livraison final (ups ou tnt ou je ne sais quoi) du coup expeditors ne sers plus a rien et apple devrais t envoyer un numéro de suivi ! Tu peux regarder sur la page de suivi apple ou ca en est.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai eu "Delivered to Consignee" samedi, je n'ai toujours pas de numéro de suivi mais sur la page d'apple il y a marquer que le transporteur a déjà prévu ma livraison
> et qu'il faut que je regarde leur date estimée: le 5 juillet



Je l'ai eut samedi aussi, sur applestore.bridge-point.com aucun changement et date de livraison le 6 Juillet ce qui m'étonne.


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

EH VOILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ça devrait être pour aujourd'hui !!!!  Le suivi UPS me dit qu'il est partit du centre de tri à côté de chez moi et qu'il est désormais en cours de distribution !!!!!


Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> EH VOILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ça devrait être pour aujourd'hui !!!!  Le suivi UPS me dit qu'il est partit du centre de tri à côté de chez moi et qu'il est désormais en cours de distribution !!!!!
> 
> ...


La chance >_<
Tu as eut le numéro de suivis sur le site Apple.fr ou sur applestore.bridge-point.com ?


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> La chance >_<
> Tu as eut le numéro de suivis sur le site Apple.fr ou sur applestore.bridge-point.com ?



Numéro de suivi du transporteur sur bridge-point  

Je vois d'après ta signature qu'on a fait exactement le meme choix


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Je vois d'après ta signature qu'on a fait exactement le meme choix



En effet 

Date de livraison estimé tu avais aujourd'hui toi ?


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> En effet
> 
> Date de livraison estimé tu avais aujourd'hui toi ?




Non non quand j'ai commandé (le 13 juin) j'avais une date estimée entre le 12 et le 18 juillet....  si la livraison se fait vraiment aujourdhui, j'aurai tout de même gagné 15 jours


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Non non quand j'ai commandé (le 13 juin) j'avais une date estimée entre le 12 et le 18 juillet....  si la livraison se fait vraiment aujourdhui, j'aurai tout de même gagné 15 jours



Ahah j'ai commandé le 12 juin :rateau:
Bon bah il me reste plus qu'a attendre, tu nous raconteras


----------



## Nyrvan (2 Juillet 2012)

Tsss j'ai commandé le miens le 13 et il est toujours "en cours de traitement". Profitez bien de votre nouvelle machine


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Tsss j'ai commandé le miens le 13 et il est toujours "en cours de traitement". Profitez bien de votre nouvelle machine



Oh la vache, en effet toi ça traîne :/

Moi j'ai un nouveau statu sur expeditors : 

02-Jul-2012 12:24:00 CEST	Proof of Delivery Rcvd	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	Proof Of Delivery



EDIT : C'est good ! Transporteur TNT, arrive mercredi


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Oh la vache, en effet toi ça traîne :/
> 
> Moi j'ai un nouveau statu sur expeditors :
> 
> 02-Jul-2012 12:24:00 CEST    Proof of Delivery Rcvd    AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)    AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)    Proof Of Delivery



Toujours pas de livreur UPS à l'horizon......  Si vous en croisez un merci de le rediriger vers Lyon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

I GOT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Je pense que ma journée de taf.... va bientot se terminer pour aller profiter de ce petit bijou à la maison..............


Je vous tiens au courant des performances et souhaite espère que ceux qui sont encore en attente le recevront bien vite !!!!!!


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Toujours pas de livreur UPS à l'horizon......  Si vous en croisez un merci de le rediriger vers Lyon
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------
> 
> ...



La chance , moi c'est pour mercredi par TNT


----------



## Gaspa-r (2 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> La chance , moi c'est pour mercredi par TNT


 
Pareil je viens avoir mon numero de suivi! Mais j'arrive pas a voir quand est ce qu'ils me livre...

Edit: Je viens de voir qu'il avait changé sur la page d'apple! Mercredi pareil


----------



## benjy578 (2 Juillet 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> Pareil je viens avoir mon numero de suivi! Mais j'arrive pas a voir quand est ce qu'ils me livre... Tu es d'ou?



Seine et marne


----------



## Anouanou (2 Juillet 2012)

MacBook Pro Retina 15" 16Go de RAM commandé il y a une heure 

Par contre pour le suivi je n'ai pas vraiment compris, je n'ai pas les mêmes informations que vous, comment je fais pour avoir un suivi direct? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> MacBook Pro Retina 15" 16Go de RAM commandé il y a une heure
> 
> Par contre pour le suivi je n'ai pas vraiment compris, je n'ai pas les mêmes informations que vous, comment je fais pour avoir un suivi direct?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Pour le moment ta commande va rester en "article en cours de traitement" pendant un certain temps (12 jours pour ma part)  une fois que Apple aura expédié tu pourras suivre son trajet à travers le monde


----------



## Anouanou (2 Juillet 2012)

D'accord, merci !


----------



## benjy578 (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonne attente Anouanou ^^




> 03 Jul 2012 	10:31:15 	Garonor 	Shipment Arrived In Warehouse



 demain demain demain


----------



## xEk (3 Juillet 2012)

Commande effectué le 20 Juin et toujours à l'état "Articles en cours de traitement", en espérant avoir le même scénario que Swoop250...


----------



## Gaspa-r (3 Juillet 2012)

Ça y est j'ai reçu le miens cet après midi (heureusement qu'il y avait quelqu'un chez moi...)

Donc pour récapituler, que des bonnes surprises pour ma part:

Commande le 13 juin avec un délai de 3-4 semaines (réception entre le 16 et le 20 juillet),
Expédier par Apple le 26 juin avec une estimation de réception au 5 Juillet
Pris en charge par TNT au pays bas le 02 Juillet avec une estimation de livraison le 4 Juillet 
et enfin réception le 3 juillet a 14h45.

Donc en gros 2 semaine d'avance! Pour une fois que tout se passe bien, je suis impatient de rentrer du boulot pour voir la bête ...


----------



## benjy578 (3 Juillet 2012)

Gaspa-r a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai reçu le miens cet après midi (heureusement qu'il y avait quelqu'un chez moi...)
> 
> Donc pour récapituler, que des bonnes surprises pour ma part:
> 
> ...



Tu as bien de la chance pour moi c'est demain !! 
Par contre une question sur TNT le statut est :" Incident " :mouais: euhhhhh


----------



## getanorth (3 Juillet 2012)

Mon MBP Retina a été expédié hier 

03-Jul-2012 18:05:00 CEST 						Estimated Time of Arrival 						SPL 					 						03-Jul-2012 14:01:00 SGT 						Confirmed on Board (Departed) 						
					 						03-Jul-2012 09:00:00 SGT 						Estimated Time of Departure

Apple me dit que je le recevrais au max le 11 juillet alors que c'était prévu entre le 17 et le 23 juillet :king:


----------



## Anouanou (3 Juillet 2012)

J'espère avoir aussi la chance de le recevoir avant la date de livraison prévue. Cela peut augmenter le temps d'attente si j'ai pris l'option 16Go de ram?


----------



## getanorth (3 Juillet 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> J'espère avoir aussi la chance de le recevoir avant la date de livraison prévue. Cela peut augmenter le temps d'attente si j'ai pris l'option 16Go de ram?



Moi aussi j'ai pris cette option et j'aurais près d'une semaine d'avance si Apple dit vrai


----------



## Anouanou (3 Juillet 2012)

Ah, bon ben plus qu'à espère qu'Apple dise vrai.


----------



## benjy578 (4 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est mon statut est : *Out For Delivery.*  
Plus qu'à attendre! Je vous tiendrais au courant :rateau:


----------



## benjy578 (4 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Ca y est mon statut est : *Out For Delivery.*
> Plus qu'à attendre! Je vous tiendrais au courant :rateau:



A y'est j'ai le mien  !!!

Une merveille ! Bonne chance à ceux qui attendent !


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (4 Juillet 2012)

Moi ce qui m embete c edt que à tout les coups ils me le livreront en journée et moi je serais en train de bosser... Argg !!! Comment faire ?


----------



## Swoop250 (4 Juillet 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Moi ce qui m embete c edt que à tout les coups ils me le livreront en journée et moi je serais en train de bosser... Argg !!! Comment faire ?



Le faire livrer au boulot    Comme ça toujours une personne à l'acceuil 

Moi je fais toujours comme ça


----------



## xEk (5 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un aurait eu un changement de statut de sa commande pour ceux ont une livraison prévu entre le 23 et le 27 Juillet ?

Toujours "articles en cours de traitement" pour ma part ...


----------



## kiri_le_clown (6 Juillet 2012)

MacBook Pro Retina reçu hier matin (livraison initialement prévue entre le 16 et 20 Juillet).
J'ai eu le temps de le tripoter un peu 
Bonne machine, ventilos qui s'allume tardivement et partent le plus vite possible ^^, lag dans le scroll selon les sites (mais n'utilise pas plus de ressources Processeur / Ram que sur un MacBook Pro normal), et le retina vraiment confortable sur une petite journée d'utilisation 

Courage à tous ceux qui attendent


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
ce matin en regardant mon compte UPS il y avait cela 

ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLES FRANCE, le 06/07/2012, à 4H34, Lecture à l'arrivé

Vous croyez qu'une livraison pour aujourd'hui est possible ? 
Alors que le site d'apple me dit pour lundi et UPS normalement pour mardi... :mouais::rateau:


----------



## kloug (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Commande 21/06

Configuration
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage

Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status: toujours en cours de traitement...
à suivre...


----------



## eryllion (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Moi j'ai commandé le 22 juin (quelques jours avant, mais c'est la date affichée)
Livraison prévue : 25 au 31 juillet.

Etat : "Articles en cours de traitement" 
Je serai patient, j'ai un Retina et Air dans la commande.

J'espère que la semaine prochaine cela commencera à évoluer.
A suivre également..

*

*


----------



## Bardyl (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Voila, j'ai enfin eu la chance de pouvoir commander un macbook pro 15" 2012 le 27 juin.
Je suis depuis l'activité sur le site expeditors.com et je me retrouve avec des deux "trucs" : 

http://1mage.net/images/img01pop.png

http://www.1mage.net/images/img02.png

Mon souci, je n'arrive pas bien à interpréter correctement les champs "Requested Delivery Date" et "Estimated Time of Delivery". Deux possibilités selon moi : la date de livraison au client, ou alors la date de départ d'Amsterdam. Sauf que bon, j'ai du mal à comprendre... étant impatient, je viens voir si quelques personnes pouvaient m'éclairer un peu 

Merci beaucoup o/


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Juillet 2012)

C'est marrant le mien n'est pas passé par Amsterdam apparemment... ? :mouais:
Vivement que je l'ai j'en peu plus d'attendre !!!


----------



## Janus00 (6 Juillet 2012)

Bad news les gars, un camion rempli de matos Apple a été braqué ... en espérant que vos machines se trouvaient pas là dedans ... 

http://www.metrofrance.com/paris/un...-l-aide-de-fusils-d-assaut/mlgf!lSXZjJJBlnuQ/


----------



## Nyrvan (6 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, je viens d'essayer mon numéro de tracking sur le site expeditors.com et je n'ai aucune information alors qu'il est parti depuis 5 jours. Apple utiliserait plusieurs transporteurs pour faire venir les Macs en Europe ?


----------



## Anouanou (6 Juillet 2012)

Ou retrouve t'on le code à entrer pour savoir ou se situe notre Mac ?  Merci


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Juillet 2012)

Bas tu sais quoi !? le mien était surement dedans, il est arrivé a 4H30 du mat à Roissy !!!
Les $£#"%*¤
Merde alors !!! c'est bien ma veine quoi !


----------



## Bardyl (6 Juillet 2012)

Je dois être chanceux dans ce cas là, je viens d'être notifié à l'instant que mon produit était pris en charge par un transporteur au départ d'amsterdam.

Bon courage pour toi :/


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Juillet 2012)

J'ai appeler UPS ils m ont dit qu il était toujours en transit... Est ce vrai ? Sniff la personne n avait pas l air d être au courant au standard...


----------



## eryllion (6 Juillet 2012)

Ils disent que c'est un camion de matériel informatique. 
Je doute qu'UPS est des camions spécialisés pour les colis informatiques.

Ton colis est sans doute avec d'autres cartons classiques pour d'autres types de livraisons (vêtements, livres, etc... ) en transit.


----------



## Swoop250 (6 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Ils disent que c'est un camion de matériel informatique.
> Je doute qu'UPS est des camions spécialisés pour les colis informatiques.
> 
> Ton colis est sans doute avec d'autres cartons classiques pour d'autres types de livraisons (vêtements, livres, etc... ) en transit.



Entièrement d'accord, c'était plutot un approvisionnement "Pro"   je pense.....  mon MBPr est arrivé gentiment dans un carton banalisé au milieur de pleins de cartons de tout et n'importe quoi....

Keep calm.....  je suis sur que tu l'auras bientot


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Juillet 2012)

Arff !! vous me rassurez :rateau:


----------



## Anouanou (6 Juillet 2012)

Personne ne sait où l'on peut suivre son Mac svp?
Ou si il y a un code où le trouver? 

Merci


----------



## eryllion (6 Juillet 2012)

Ton état de commande est "expédié" ?
Si oui, il me semble que le numéro de tracking est envoyé par email. (ou alors il est indiqué sur le suivi de commande)

Mais ceux qui l'ont reçu pourront te le dire avec précision.

Moi ma commande étant "Articles en cours de traitement", je n'ai pas de suivi car il est pas parti ^^ (logique en somme)

Bonne attente !


----------



## Anouanou (6 Juillet 2012)

Je suis bête,j'ai moi aussi l'article en cours de traitement. Encore désolé


----------



## eryllion (7 Juillet 2012)

Non, tu n'es pas bête.
L'attente est longue, je comprends.

J'ai aussi voulu savoir si on pouvait suivre les étapes avant "expédition" : Sont-ils en train de le monter, de le souder, sur quel tapis automatique est-il ? 

Maintenant j'attends simplement.


----------



## Anouanou (7 Juillet 2012)

Oui, surtout quand le délai d'expedition est de presque un mois.


----------



## getanorth (7 Juillet 2012)

Hmm mon colis est arrivé à Amsterdam il ya 3-4 jours et le dernier event sur Expeditors est :

06-Jul-2012 15:00:00 CEST 				 						 			Requested Delivery Date

On est le 7!  Impatience maximale!! Apple me prévoit la livraison pour le 11, qu'ils se bougent du côté d'Amsterdam


----------



## Bardyl (7 Juillet 2012)

Le mien doit arriver le 12 et il est en mode "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" depuis hier fin d'aprem... doivent pas être bien loin les deux


----------



## EagleOne (8 Juillet 2012)

Allez moi aussi j'ai passé commande. J'en avais marre de revenir de l'apple store bredouille.

Du coup sur le site c'est marqué:

Articles en cours de traitement  Expédition :  3 - 4 Weeks Livraison  07 Aug, 2012 - 13 Aug, 2012


Ouch. Patience patience...


----------



## matb22 (8 Juillet 2012)

EagleOne a dit:


> Allez moi aussi j'ai passé commande. J'en avais marre de revenir de l'apple store bredouille.
> 
> Du coup sur le site c'est marqué:
> 
> ...




3-4 semaines? quel modèle as tu choisi?


----------



## EagleOne (8 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> 3-4 semaines? quel modèle as tu choisi?



Premier modèle avec 16Go de Ram en plus


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part MBPr + 16Go >>> livraison entre le 28/7 et le 03/08

en esperant que je l'aurai avant le 28 ! ! ! 
sinon cela me compliquera l'affaire!


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

Je comprends pas comment ça se fait que les délais s'allongent alors que certains revendeurs que ça soit des APR ou des Apple Store officiels ont quand même des quantités assez importantes dispo en magasin ... :mouais:

Comme quoi la rumeur de " l'attente " de Mountain Lion pour commencer à vraiment déverser les produits est peut être bien vraie.


----------



## Anouanou (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai moi aussi un délai de 3-4 semaines d'attentes pour un modèle retina de base avec option 16Go de ram. Livraison entre le 3-8 août et comme tout le monde j'espère une livraison avant date.


----------



## benjy578 (9 Juillet 2012)

Courage à ce qui attendent ! 
J'ai pas mal fait joujou avec ce week end un vrai bonheur !


----------



## Swoop250 (9 Juillet 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Courage à ce qui attendent !
> J'ai pas mal fait joujou avec ce week end un vrai bonheur !



Idem pour moi, quand je vois comme certains s'arrachent les cheveux sur un lag que l'on sent légèrement (question de point de vue)...  et qui je l'espère sera réglé.
Je suis repassé 10 min sur mon ancien portable hier.... j'ai eu l'impression de faire un saut de 10 ans en arrière....

Courage donc à ceux qui attendent... c'est un vrai bonheur !!!!


----------



## simon_ (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Commande passée vendredi dernier, pour le 2.6Ghz / 512M / 16Go Ram..
Expédition :  3 - 4 Weeks Livraison  08 Aug, 2012 - 14 Aug..

Je ne vous cache pas mon impatience :love:


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (9 Juillet 2012)

Le mien est à Chilly Mazarin en banlieue, livraison prévue pour demain :love:
Arf !! ze le veuuuuuxxx !!!


----------



## Guccia (10 Juillet 2012)

Tu as bien de la chance... Pour ma part, sur expéditors j'ai le statut  ''Services Completed: Delivered'' mais je n'est toujours pas de tracking de la part de TNT ou d' UPS depuis hier. C'est bien long quand même, vraiment presser de l'avoir !


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (10 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est ma gardienne l'a récupéré :love:
Je l'ai ce soir :love:

Je crois que je ne vais pas faire long feux ce soir au taff :rateau:

Par contre c'est marrant par rapport aux autres, le miens n'est pas passé par Amsterdam lol


----------



## Guccia (10 Juillet 2012)

tout dépend de la config choisie je pense. Bon amusement pour ce soir  , pourvue que j'ai au moins le tracking pour ce soir...


----------



## Anouanou (10 Juillet 2012)

J'espere que le mien  ne va passé nul part et arriver directement dans mes bras, on peut toujours rever.

Plus serieusement, au bout de combien de temps votre commande est passé de Article en cours de traitement à autre chose ?

Merci


----------



## Guccia (10 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part, à partir de Article en cours de traitement jusqu&#8217;à l'expédition > 3 jours


----------



## Anouanou (10 Juillet 2012)

Je commence à avoir peur alors car j'ai commandé le mien le 2 juillet donc il y a maintenant 8 jours.


----------



## eryllion (10 Juillet 2012)

Salut

Faut pas s'affoler, le sien n'est peut être pas un Rétina.
Les Macbook pro classique sont en stock donc ils restent moins longtemps en traitement.

Le tiens est un rétina, et il est indiqué surement la date estimée de livraison sur ton état de commande.


----------



## Guccia (10 Juillet 2012)

oui, pour les rétina le délais est plus long apparemment; le mien est un ''classique''


----------



## Guishh (10 Juillet 2012)

Confirmé..j'ai commandé un mbp retina le 14/06 et à ce jour, ma commande est toujours en préparation..ca commence à devenir très très long :sleep:

Il s'agit d'un mbp retina de base sans modif. Je bénéficie de plus d'un tarif étudiant et je me demande si cela ne rallonge pas plus les délais.


----------



## Swoop250 (10 Juillet 2012)

Guishh a dit:


> Confirmé..j'ai commandé un mbp retina le 14/06 et à ce jour, ma commande est toujours en préparation..ca commence à devenir très très long :sleep:
> 
> Il s'agit d'un mbp retina de base sans modif. Je bénéficie de plus d'un tarif étudiant et je me demande si cela ne rallonge pas plus les délais.



c'est surprenant ce que tu dis.... essai peut etre de passer un coup de fil... j'avais commandé le mien le 13 juin (MBPr + 16 Go de Ram)  et je l'ai reçu depuis 1 semaine....

Comme ça tu l'aura juste pour la sortie de ML 

Je te souhaite bon courage... mais soit rassuré l'attente vaut vraiment le coup


----------



## Janus00 (10 Juillet 2012)

Guishh a dit:


> Confirmé..j'ai commandé un mbp retina le 14/06 et à ce jour, ma commande est toujours en préparation..ca commence à devenir très très long :sleep:
> 
> Il s'agit d'un mbp retina de base sans modif. Je bénéficie de plus d'un tarif étudiant et je me demande si cela ne rallonge pas plus les délais.



C'est traité exactement de la même manière étudiant ou pas si ça peut te rassurer.


----------



## kloug (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Update pour dire que rien n'a changé pour moi

Commande 21/06

Configuration:
MBPr
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage

Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status: toujours en cours de traitement...

Patience.
PS: c'est peut-être subjectif, mais bon dieu comme mon MBP 17" 2006 est plus lent de jours en jours...


----------



## Guishh (10 Juillet 2012)

Merci Swoop250 pour ton soutien .. d'ailleurs je viens d'appeler apple pour savoir si il n'y avait pas de problème sur ma commande..RAS, et j'ai trouvé le retour très complet..suffisamment rare pour le souligner  (j'ai eu le droit au parcours virtuel complet de mon futur et 1er mac)

il est précisé une date d'expédition entre le 13 et le 19/07 à laquelle il convient de rajouter un délai d'acheminement de la bestiole. Ils sont donc dans les temps..mais ma patience à du mal à suivre..


----------



## Guccia (10 Juillet 2012)

Bon ben j'ai toujours rien, pas de mail d'apple ni de tracking, alors que hier j'avais finis les étapes sur expeditor... Les boules


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

"*  Details:- 10 Jul 2012, 14:31, Lyon, SHIPMENT RECEIVED AT TRANSIT POINT."

youpi . Par contre livraison marquée pour demain sur TNT et sur le truc d'apple... J'espère quand même aujourd'hui, y a que 2h30 de route jusqu'à chez moi en Ardèche v_v
*


----------



## Guccia (11 Juillet 2012)

" Details:- 10 Jul 2012, 14:31, Lyon, SHIPMENT RECEIVED AT TRANSIT POINT." tu la reçu par mail ou sur le site d'apple? Ta date de livraison au plus tard sur le site d'apple était le combien? Merci
Il te reste que quelques mauvaise heures à passer, avant la liberation 
Je tourne comme un fou... J'ai toujours rien moi


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

Ceci était affiché sur le site de TNT (et par mail vu que j'avais demandé une notification par email). Sinon, niveau date, c'est toujours affiché au 12 juillet.

Je commence par contre à m'impatienter actuellement en lisant ceci :

11 Jul 2012 10:13:29 VC4 Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 

Je sais pas ce que ça veux dire, mais j'espère vraiment une livraison aujourd'hui, je pars de chez moi ce soir... ça serait vraiment con qu'il arrive demain :/

Edit : nouveau statut à l'instant : 

 11 Jul 2012 11:00:00 VC4 Onforwarded For Delivery

Peut-être qu'enfin il est parti de lyon, ça y est ... (?)
Plus qu'à attendre, je préviens dès que je reçois 

D'avance bon courage à ceux qui attendent et attendront encore un bon moment, j'ai passé deux semaines affreuses ou ma production est resté presque à néant tant ça m'a stréssé


----------



## Benleroy (11 Juillet 2012)

Commandé le 15 juin, 3à4 semaines pour la livraison. Livraison estimée entre le 13 et 19 juillet.

Nous sommes le 11 et la commande est toujours en "Articles en cours de traitement"

Ca devient long!


----------



## Guishh (11 Juillet 2012)

Guishh a dit:


> Confirmé..j'ai commandé un mbp retina le 14/06 et à ce jour, ma commande est toujours en préparation..ca commence à devenir très très long :sleep:
> 
> Il s'agit d'un mbp retina de base sans modif. Je bénéficie de plus d'un tarif étudiant et je me demande si cela ne rallonge pas plus les délais.



Même punition pour moi ! 
Pourrais t-il y avoir un lien avec la sortie de ML ?


----------



## Benleroy (11 Juillet 2012)

Guishh a dit:


> Même punition pour moi !
> Pourrais t-il y avoir un lien avec la sortie de ML ?



Je me suis fait la meme reflexion
Dans quelle mesure est ce qu'ils ne retardent pas la sortie pour fournir ML directement installé.

Mais bon...

Pour ma part je suis client Pro donc je ne pense pas qu'il y ai des différences entre Pro/Etudiant/particulier


----------



## Guishh (11 Juillet 2012)

Benleroy a dit:


> Je me suis fait la meme reflexion
> Dans quelle mesure est ce qu'ils ne retardent pas la sortie pour fournir ML directement installé.
> 
> Mais bon...
> ...



Non..apparemment pas de lien avec les tarifs préférentiels. Mais au vu de la dispo en magasin et des délais..il est légitime de se poser des questions.

Bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Stance (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro Retina ce matin, chez Darty, 2165 euros au lieu de 2279 , en version de base. Ils font direct 5%. En plus, vu que j'ai déjà 7% via le CE de ma boîte, c'est pas mal, non?

ça va me changer de mon ibook G4 800, vous croyez ???


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

nannnnn si peu :love:


----------



## Guishh (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonne nouvelle..Pour info, je suis passé en "Préparation pour l'expédition" TROP BON  !
je pense que cela a été abordé mais je me demandais le délais moyen pour passer à l'étape suivante "expédiée". Encore bon courage à ceux qui sont dans l'attente.


----------



## eryllion (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

En passant à "Préparation pour l'expédition", vous avez reçu un email ou est-ce en regardant sur l'état de commande  par hasard que vous l'avez constaté ?

Je suis impatient de voir arrivé mes 2 machines (dont un rétina).


----------



## Guishh (11 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En passant à "Préparation pour l'expédition", vous avez reçu un email ou est-ce en regardant sur l'état de commande  par hasard que vous l'avez constaté ?
> 
> Je suis impatient de voir arrivé mes 2 machines (dont un rétina).



J'ai constaté le changement de statut en me connectant sur mon compte / suivre la commande. Pour rappel, commande passée le 14/06 je comprends donc cette impatience ..


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

Étant donné que je vois beaucoup de questions qui reviennent, autant tout répertorier d'un coup au niveau de la commande et de comment ça se passe : 

La Commande
Jusque là, rien de compliqué, votre commande est en cours et vous pouvez en voir le statut sur : 


```
https://secure1.store.apple.com/fr/order/list?hist=90
```
apes 
Dans les jours suivants votre commande, les étapes sur cette page se succèderont jusqu'à avoir le statut expédition (que vous pouvez voir grâce au petit rond bleu qui vous affiche quelque chose de plus détaillé.

A partir de ce moment là, vous pouvez faire deux choses (même avant, mais pas beaucoup d'utilité) : 
 - Consulter l'avancement des opérations ainsi que l'évolution de la date de livraison sur :


```
https://applestore.bridge-point.com/store/shipment/des_données_marquées_sur_le_lien_d_avant
```
 - Consulter l'état de votre expédition sur expeditors.com en entrant votre numéro de référence apple qui n'est disponible que sur la page précédente.

Une fois que vous verrez sur le site expeditors le statut "delivered", "delivered to consignee" etc... cela signifie que l'expédition à proprement parlée est terminée.

Maintenant, la livraison, c'est là que les choses vont le plus bouger. Il vous faut attendre quelques heures, une journée environ pour qu'aparaisse sur la page indiquant l'état de votre livraison le transporteur ainsi qu'un numéro de suivi.

Dans le cas de TNT, rendez vous sur : 


```
http://www.tnt.fr/
```
et rendez vous dans la catégorie expédier > suivre un colis (mais ne rentrez pas le numéro de suivi directement sur la page d'accueil qui ne vous donne pas tous les détails).

Entrez donc votre numéro de livraison, et enjoy. Plus qu'à attendre que le statut out from delivery apparaisse. Cela signifiera que vous n'avez plus que quelques heures à attendre 

Concernant TNT, toutes les petites phrases incompréhensibles sont expliquées ici : 
http://www.tnt.com/content/dam/tnt_...d_documents/customer_service/codes_status.pdf

<hr />

C'est du ultra résumé mais au moins y a les liens principaux et les bases à connaitre maintenant 

(j'attends toujours moi hein... depuis 11h ce matin... c'est rude... la preuve au dessus... )


----------



## Benleroy (11 Juillet 2012)

Guishh a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle..Pour info, je suis passé en "Préparation pour l'expédition" TROP BON  !
> je pense que cela a été abordé mais je me demandais le délais moyen pour passer à l'étape suivante "expédiée". Encore bon courage à ceux qui sont dans l'attente.



Moi aussi!
Statut changé à l'instant.

Yess!


----------



## Guccia (11 Juillet 2012)

Bon j'ai du appeler apple quand même pour avoir mon numero de tracking! donc bonne nouvelle pour moi il est déjà dans le dépot tnt de lyon, donc demain sa sera bon pour moi, enfin... bon courage à tous 
( petit tacle pour apple qui ne préviens même pas si il est pris et le statut par le coursier )


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

Hmmm tu habites de quel coté ? Mon mien était a Lyon jusqu'à ce matin... maintenant j'ai VC4...


----------



## Guccia (11 Juillet 2012)

ça correspond à quoi VC4 ? je suis à Vénissieux, l&#8217;entrepôt tnt est à pierre bénite c'est pas très loing, la date de livraison est pour demain, pas d'horaires précisé, il est arrivée à lyon aujourd'hui par fret aérien, bizarre qu'il n'est pas bougé ton colis


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

Suivi TNT : 

11 Jul 2012 11:00:00 VC4 Onforwarded For Delivery 11 Jul 2012 10:13:29 VC4 Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 11 Jul 2012 08:04:05 Lyon Shipment In Transit. 10 Jul 2012 14:31:11 Lyon Shipment Received At Transit Point.


----------



## Guccia (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est en cours de livraison, tu devrais le recevoir demain, patience 





:rateau:


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

mon souci : je repars demain en début d'après-midi... #Prière


----------



## Guccia (11 Juillet 2012)

tu n'a pas une date sur ton suivie, ''date de livraison estimée''?


----------



## Bardyl (11 Juillet 2012)

Si, bien sur . Jeudi 12 juillet... mais bon, l'heure...


----------



## EagleOne (13 Juillet 2012)

Moi par contre je l'ai commandé samedi dernier et l'argent n'a toujours pas été retiré sur mon compte... Ca vous a fait ça aussi?


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juillet 2012)

EagleOne a dit:


> Moi par contre je l'ai commandé samedi dernier et l'argent n'a toujours pas été retiré sur mon compte... Ca vous a fait ça aussi?



L'argent est prélevé lorsque le produit est expédié.


----------



## kloug (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Update 

Commande 21/06

Configuration:
MBPr
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage

Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status au 13 juillet:
Préparation de lexpédition

ça commence à sentir bon...


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

BORDEL y a que moi qui vais l'avoir avec les délais retenus et pas avant !


----------



## xEk (13 Juillet 2012)

kloug a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Update
> 
> ...



Tu en as de la chance, commande effectuée le 20/06 et toujours ce status "Article en cours de traitement" ...

MBPr
2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
256GB Flash Storage


Expédition : 3-4 semaines
Livraison 23 Jul, 2012 - 27 Jul, 2012 Livraison standard

Je pense que j'aurais pas la chance de Swoop250 et des autres de le recevoir avant la date prévu


----------



## eryllion (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Commandé le 22 juin.
Je viens de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition" également.

Ca se rapproche


----------



## Bardyl (13 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> BORDEL y a que moi qui vais l'avoir avec les délais retenus et pas avant !



Nope, moi je l'ai toujours pas. Le livreur est arrivé sans le colis hier... (pour faire simple). Tu imagines que je puisse me poser des questions :/

TNT contacté, plus qu'apple maintenant.


----------



## xEk (13 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Commandé le 22 juin.
> Je viens de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition" également.
> ...



Non mais vous rigolez et moi ils m'ont oublié ???


----------



## eryllion (13 Juillet 2012)

Bizarre car j'ai la même config en plus :
Mbpro Rétina 2.3 Ghz
16 Go Ram
et 256 go Flash

(Avec en plus un MacBook air et un adaptateur thunderbolt/Ethernet dans la commande)

Je ne sais pas dans quel ordre sont traités les commandes, peut être que la tienne a été assignée à un groupe moins rapide.

Courage.


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bardylh1994 a dit:


> Nope, moi je l'ai toujours pas. Le livreur est arrivé sans le colis hier... (pour faire simple).



Laule il est arrivé sans le colis?
et il t'a dit quoi?
"bjr je viens vous dire que j'ai pas le colis?"

ils sont bizarre


----------



## kloug (13 Juillet 2012)

Yesssssssssssss

Update 

Commande 21/06

Configuration:
MBPr
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage

Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status au 13 juillet matin:
Préparation de lexpédition

Status au 13 juillet 14:30:
Avis d'expédition
Livraison au plus tard le 20/07

Miam, j'en salive d'avance


----------



## K0ld (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP et je ne trouve pas la carte cadeau ETUDIANT alors que je l'ai commandée...
Si quelqu'un sait...


----------



## Anouanou (13 Juillet 2012)

Regarde ta boite mail on sait jamais.


----------



## K0ld (13 Juillet 2012)

Rien du tout dans les mails... Je crois que la carte est une carte physique et non un code mail... J'ai envoyé un mail à Apple


----------



## Corven (13 Juillet 2012)

Oui c'est une carte physique, je l'ai reçu en même temps que la machine hier dans un colis séparé.


----------



## Anouanou (13 Juillet 2012)

Oui, elle est physique mais quelqu'un du forum l'avait recu via mail donc on ne sait jamais.


----------



## eryllion (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Finalement au réveil ce matin "Expédié" .
J'ai de la chance.

Date estimée le 24 Juillet.
10 jours pour Shanghai - Amsterdam - France on dirait.


----------



## kloug (14 Juillet 2012)

Suite

Update 

Commande 21/06

Configuration:
MBPr
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage

Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status au 13 juillet matin:
Préparation de l&#8217;expédition

Status au 13 juillet 14:30:
Avis d'expédition
Livraison au plus tard le 20/07

Et hop, 24h après "expédié" je peux suivre le p'tit
14 juillet: Pudong Int. Airport
livraison estimée: 19 juillet


----------



## eryllion (14 Juillet 2012)

Idem, je peux le suivre aussi.
Arrivée à Amsterdam prévue pour le 16 d'après expeditors.


----------



## Bardyl (14 Juillet 2012)

Concernant la carte cadeau, à partir du moment ou tu as signé le bon de livraison, c'est foutu, tu as signé pour deux colis normalement, et c'est indiqué sur le bon de livraison. Si tu n'as pas les deux colis, c'est foutu, tu peux strictement rien faire logiquement, sorry :/

Me concernant, j'ai finalement tout reçu vendredi en début d'après midi, donc, chuis bien content ça a été une sacré surprise


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai demandé (au tel) si je pouvais modifié la commande pour voir si un produit pouvait arriver plus vite (vi vi je suis pres à prendre une config un peu plus grosse si elle arrivait plus vite)
>>>> BEN NON 

rien à faire! 

ps: par contre ils m'ont dit gentiment qu'ils feraient leur max pour l'envoyer plus tôt...

faut savoir que je suis au japon et que je devrais le reçevoir un jour après mon départ


----------



## sniper26s (15 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part commande passée le 21/06 pour un retina 2.7 en 16 Go ram et 512 Mo DD vient à l'instant de passer en préparation de l'expédition


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2012)

En stand by depuis le 29 juin pour ma part,après achat chez un AD d'un MBP Classic 2012...c'est long!


----------



## xEk (16 Juillet 2012)

*UPDATE*

Commande passée le 20/06

MBPr
2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
256GB Flash Storage
--------------------------------------------
Expédition : 3-4 semaines
Livraison 23 Jul, 2012 - 27 Jul, 2012 Livraison standard
--------------------------------------------

Colis expédié ce matin (je commençais presque à baliser)
Livraison prévu le 23 Juillet

Impeccable pour la sortie de Mountain Lion, par contre le bijou ne sera pas arrivé en avance.


D'autre part j'ai une petite question, ceux d'entre vous qui avez prit la carte cadeau (80&#8364, apparaissait-elle comme un article de la commande ? Car je suis quasiment certain de l'avoir inclus mais aucune trace d'elle dans la commande.. Auquel cas, est-il possible de la réclamer après coup ?


----------



## Vinky (16 Juillet 2012)

xEk a dit:


> D'autre part j'ai une petite question, ceux d'entre vous qui avez prit la carte cadeau (80), apparaissait-elle comme un article de la commande ? Car je suis quasiment certain de l'avoir inclus mais aucune trace d'elle dans la commande.. Auquel cas, est-il possible de la réclamer après coup ?


Pour moi et un collègue, oui elle apparaît dans la commande :rose:


----------



## Vegayta (16 Juillet 2012)

xEk a dit:


> *UPDATE*
> D'autre part j'ai une petite question, ceux d'entre vous qui avez prit la carte cadeau (80), apparaissait-elle comme un article de la commande ? Car je suis quasiment certain de l'avoir inclus mais aucune trace d'elle dans la commande.. Auquel cas, est-il possible de la réclamer après coup ?



Pour ma part, ayant soit dit en passant fait la mm commande que toi, j'ai bien la carte cadeau dans ma commande (elle devrait être sur ton suivi aussi étant donné qu'elle "coûte" 1... C'est donc facturé).

A vrai dire, c'est bizarre si elle apparaît pas sur ton compte apple puisque quand on lance la commande d'un MBP, l'option est déjà activée (1 en + pour 80 en cadeau).

J'imagine que tu l'aurais pas désactivé donc bon... :/


----------



## FlavienFdj (16 Juillet 2012)

kloug a dit:


> Yesssssssssssss
> 
> Update
> 
> ...



Tout comme moi kloug ! Sauf que c'est pas le même MacBook mais bon ! 
Plus que 4 jours !
MacBook Pro 15"
8GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
Serial ATA 850 GB @ 5400 tr/mn


----------



## Swoop250 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bon ben me revoila dans ce topic.... la faute à un pixel mort au milieu du bel écran de feu mon MBPr.

Donc renvoi par TNT et nouvel envoi d'apple......  livraison prévu début Aout....  patience, patience....

Mais bon bizarrement, vu que je l'ai eu 14 jours entre les mains, je sais que c'est un super bébé et que ça vaut le coup de l'attendre


----------



## FlavienFdj (16 Juillet 2012)

Ca y'est n° de tracking TNT apparu cet aprem ! Livraison Apple prévue le 20/07 et TNT prévoit le 18/07  : à qui se fier ?
P.S : je préfèrerais le 18


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Bon ben me revoila dans ce topic.... la faute à un pixel mort au milieu du bel écran de feu mon MBPr.
> 
> Donc renvoi par TNT et nouvel envoi d'apple......  livraison prévu début Aout....  patience, patience....
> 
> Mais bon bizarrement, vu que je l'ai eu 14 jours entre les mains, je sais que c'est un super bébé et que ça vaut le coup de l'attendre



Bpn courage à toi pour cette nouvelle attente !


----------



## Natsukille (16 Juillet 2012)

Enfin !! Mon MBPr commandé le 27 est passé en préparation pour lexpédition !
Trop hâte de le recevoir =P !!!  :love:   :bebe:


----------



## eryllion (17 Juillet 2012)

Bon

Moi, il est en "Arrived, not cleared for import" depuis hier matin 6h.
La douane sans doute.

Pour l'instant pas de numéro de suivi. 
Ma machine actuelle rame de plus en plus, j'ai hâte de basculer sur Mac ^^


----------



## kloug (17 Juillet 2012)

Update 

Commande 21/06

Configuration:
MBPr
2.7GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
768GB Flash Storage
Expéditions*: 3 - 4 Weeks
Livraison*: 20 Jul, 2012 - 26 Jul, 2012

Status au 13 juillet matin:
Préparation de lexpédition

Status au 13 juillet 14:30:
Avis d'expédition
Livraison au plus tard le 20/07

Et hop, 24h après "expédié" je peux suivre le p'tit
14 juillet: Pudong Int. Airport
livraison estimée: 19 juillet

Depuis, ça ne bouge pas trop... C'est looooong.
15 Jul 2012*
17:24:56*
Pudong International Airport*
Shipment In Transit.

14 Jul 2012*
19:52:31*
Pudong International Airport*
Shipment Received At Transit Point.*

14 Jul 2012*
19:12:14*
Shanghai*
Shipment In Transit.*

14 Jul 2012*
17:45:43*
Shanghai*
Shipment Collected From Sender.*


----------



## pierrepardon2011 (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

En remplacement de mon MBP mid 2010, j'ai complètement craqué pour un

MacBook Pro avec écran Rétina
CPU: i7 2,7Ghz 3820QM
RAM: 16Go DDR3L
SSD: 512Go (upgrade si possible plus tard...)

Ils ont fait selon moi le portable de rêve 

==> Un beau modèle en résumé !

J'ai eu la chance de recevoir une notif avancant environ d'une semaine :







Cher(ère) XXXXXXXXXX, 
Vous avez récemment commandé le MacBook Pro avec écran Retina. Vous êtes sûrement impatient de le recevoir.
Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre MacBook Pro avec écran Retina sera expédié plus tôt que prévu. Votre MacBook Pro avec écran Retina sera prêt à l'envoi en date du 03/08/2012.
Vous pouvez consulter le suivi des livraisons et l'état de votre commande en cliquant sur le lien suivant: http://store.apple.com/fr/orderstatus
Merci d'avoir choisi Apple.
Cordialement, 
L&#8217;Apple Store en ligne




​ 

Comme ils m'ont bien compris !
Franchement je ne sais pas comment je vais faire pour l'attendre encore 1 mois tant j'ai hâte qu'il arrive(envoi le 03/08 et disons 10j d'expedition car j'ai pris des accessoires)...

Des idées ?


----------



## Benleroy (17 Juillet 2012)

MBP Retina 2.3ghz commandé le 15 juin. Reçu ce mardi matin via UPS tel que prévu.

Je l'ai en main depuis 2h et je vous avoue que c'est le pied (je passe d'un MBP C2D alors imaginez... .)

Ah oui, pas de moutain lion installé.

Pour les petits belges qui se demandaient comme moi par ou transite leur portable

07/17/2012                                                                                                                                             12:21 P.M.                                                                                           Delivered                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Liege Belgium
                                                                                               07/17/2012                                                                                                                                             4:10 A.M.                                                                                           Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany 
                                                                                                                                                                      07/17/2012                                                                                                                                             1:26 A.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       
07/14/2012                                                                                                                                             2:23 A.M.                                                                                           Import Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany 
07/13/2012                                                                                                                                               11:11 P.M.                                                                                            Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Warsaw,                                                                                                            Poland
07/13/2012                                                                                                                                             9:16 P.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               07/13/2012                                                                                                                                             6:18 P.M.                                                                                           Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Almaty,                                                                                                          Kazakhstan                                                                                                                                                                       
07/13/2012                                                                                                                                               4:42 P.M.                                                                                            Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
                                                                                               07/13/2012                                                                                                                                             1:39 P.M.                                                                                           Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Incheon,                                                                                                          Korea, Republic of                                                                                                                                                                       
07/13/2012                                                                                                                                               10:40 A.M.                                                                                            Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
                                                                                               07/13/2012                                                                                                                                               9:09 A.M.                                                                                            Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Shanghai, .                                                                                             Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Shanghai,                                                                                                           China                                                                                                                                                                          
07/12/2012                                                                                                                                               10:18 P.M.                                                                                            Export Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
                                                                                               07/12/2012                                                                                                                                             7:00 P.M.                                                                                           Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               07/12/2012                                                                                                                                             4:48 P.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
12:36 A.M.                                                                                            Order Processed: Ready for UPS
                                                                                               07/12/2012                                                                                                                                             3:14 P.M.                                                                                           Origin Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               China                                                                                                                                                                       07/12/2012


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

"Oui bonjour Mr je vous appelle pour vous dire que je viens de recevoir votre machine,venez la chercher quand vous voulez" AD

Mais je dis ouiiiiiiiii,2 semaines et demi d'attente pour le monstre je like!!!

Courage aux impatients!

Ciao


----------



## eryllion (17 Juillet 2012)

Bon et bien il semble être sortie de la douane dans mon cas.
Sur expeditors j'ai "*out of delivery*" et sur le suivi apple "*Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation*" 

Je suppose que la prochaine étape sera l'enlèvement par UPS ou TNT. ! Je prie qu'il le fasse avant la fin de la semaine.


----------



## petitchemin (18 Juillet 2012)

mon mbp était arrivé depuis la fin de la semaine dernière, le magasin m'a soit disant laissé un message sur mon téléphone.
Grhhhh

enfin maintenant, il est là et c'est bien cool !!!

reste plus qu'à installer toutes les apps et transférer les données.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> mon mbp était arrivé depuis la fin de la semaine dernière, le magasin m'a soit disant laissé un message sur mon téléphone.
> Grhhhh
> 
> enfin maintenant, il est là et c'est bien cool !!!
> ...


 
Bon amusement alors.


----------



## darkarkange (18 Juillet 2012)

Oh mon dieu ! ma commande vient de passé ENFIN en préparation à l&#8217;expédition ! 
Commandé le 24/06/12
MBPR 2.3 ghz / 16 go / 256go 
+ 2 cable ethernet thunderbolt
+ apple care
+ carte étudiant.
Livraison prévu du 26/07 au 1/08 ....

Je reprends la phrase de quelqu'un précédemment :  je me sens comme un gamin à noël !


----------



## sniper26s (18 Juillet 2012)

Le mien vient d'arriver à Roissy par ups après avoir fait une grande partie du continent Eurasie.   Allez livraison vendredi selon ups. Ça fait long Paris Lyon en 3 jours je trouve???


----------



## petitchemin (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est les vacances, il ya des bouchons. 
La porte ?


----------



## kloug (18 Juillet 2012)

Update

Le SSD semble vraiment efficace, cela lui permet de traverser la Suisse de long en large
avec une rapidité insoupçonnée ;-))))

Berf, ça devrait le faire pour demain.

J'hésite encore, mais je pense repartir d'une clean install au lieu de migrer les fichiers pourris
qui doivent certainement trainer dans mon bon vieux MBP 17"(2006).
Il me faudra donc encore un moment avant de tirer toute la quintessence de cette machine.

18 Jul 2012 08:15:34 Zurich 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Jul 2012 05:18:12 Zurich 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
18 Jul 2012 05:18:11 Geneva 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
18 Jul 2012 05:18:11 Mendrisio 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
18 Jul 2012 02:32:58 Zurich 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
18 Jul 2012 02:32:57 Mendrisio 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
18 Jul 2012 02:32:57 Geneva 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
17 Jul 2012 14:26:01 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit. 
15 Jul 2012 17:24:56 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit.


----------



## darkarkange (18 Juillet 2012)

Voilà commande expédiée ! livraison prévu pour le 26-27 juillet. 
Par contre bizarre dans suivre la livraison j'ai 3 choix ?


----------



## Natsukille (18 Juillet 2012)

Pareil, commande du 27 expédiée, prévue pour le 26 juillet, et moi j'ai deux choix pour suivre la commande, je pense que c'est parce qu'on a plusieurs "objets" commandés (j'ai deux numéros, et deux produits, mon mac et ma carte de 80 =P )


----------



## xEk (18 Juillet 2012)

*UPDATE*

Commande passée le 20/06

MBPr
2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
256GB Flash Storage
--------------------------------------------
Expédition : 3-4 semaines
Livraison 23 Jul, 2012 - 27 Jul, 2012 Livraison standard
--------------------------------------------

Colis expédié ce Lundi 16 Juillet, j'ai de suite eu un numéro de Tracking UPS donc j'ai pu tout suivre point par point. Il est arrivé à Paris ce matin très tôt et j'ai une livraison prévu pour vendredi, soit 5 jours pour faire Chine -> Chez moi. Je trouve ça plus qu'honnête.

D'autre part pour mon histoire de carte université pas dans la commande, j'ai passé un petit coup de fil à Apple et 5min après j'avais un code cadeau dans ma boîte email, j'ai donc eu les 80 avant même d'avoir reçu mon MBPr, bonne nouvelle !


----------



## eryllion (18 Juillet 2012)

Numéro de suivi UPS apparu sur le suivi de livraison.
D'ici un jour ou deux, je suis de plus en plus impatient !


----------



## Vegayta (18 Juillet 2012)

Je commence à être tout jaloux là ! Quelle idée d'avoir attendu le 30 pour commander 

Préparez vous à balancer vos retours sur la bête hein !


----------



## EagleOne (19 Juillet 2012)

Vegayta a dit:


> Je commence à être tout jaloux là ! Quelle idée d'avoir attendu le 30 pour commander
> 
> Préparez vous à balancer vos retours sur la bête hein !



Exactement dans le meme cas que toi sauf que j'ai attendu le 07/07 !!!!!  Argghh


----------



## Vegayta (19 Juillet 2012)

EagleOne a dit:


> Exactement dans le meme cas que toi sauf que j'ai attendu le 07/07 !!!!!  Argghh



Honnêtement, même si je te plains, je ressens pas le moindre soulagement ahah ! Une galère le mode "stand by" :rateau:


----------



## Swoop250 (19 Juillet 2012)

COOLLLLLL   mon MBPr de remplacement vient d'être expédié.....  

Vu que le premier avait un défaut, ils ont accéléré le processus pour le 2eme... plutôt commerçant....   Je devrai l'avoir milieu de semaine prochaine et ne serait donc resté (si tout se passe bien) que 10 jours dans machine....


----------



## kloug (19 Juillet 2012)

Yesssss

dire qu'il va falloir attendre ce soir pour déballer...


----------



## Yip (19 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai le mien depuis hier, commandé le 15 juin, annoncé expédition 3 à 4 semaines, arrivée entre le 16 et le 20, reçu donc le 18 vers 10h. Modèle 2,3 GHz, 8 Go, 256 Go.

Très silencieux, écran bluffant malgré ma vue de presbyte de 51 ans, dans tous les modes. Très peu de reflets par rapport à l'iMac.

Léger, il parait plus dense que le modèle précédent, la différence se fait assez peu sentir avec un dans chaque main, mais j'imagine qu'en le portant sous le bras pendant une heure ça sera certainement plus flagrant. 

Autonomie annoncée après la première charge : moins de 3 heures !  mais j'étais en train de faire et récupérer la sauvegarde TM de l'ancien (late 2006, à bout de souffle, c'est le cas de le dire). Tenue effective ensuite un peu plus quand même. Ce matin, après une deuxième charge (déjà !) et la mise à jour qui corrige un problème d'autonomie : 8 heures, ahhhh, ça va mieux ! 
Bon juste après sauvegarde et mise à jour de l'iPad, pof 4 heures  mais avec un usage "normal" je pense que ça ira 

Ça chauffe quand même pas mal en dessous mais bien moins que le précédent qui ouvert avec aucun programme lancé ventilait à fond au bout de 5 minutes (bon, je sais nettoyage, tout ça, mais j'avais un peu peur du démontage, surtout avec le bruit de casserole d'un des ventilos). 
Et puis ici dans le sud, il fait chaud même la nuit, mais non je ne fais pas la nique aux nôôôrdistes  (j'en suis un en fait ).

Bon j'y retourne, posez moi des questions si vous voulez.

P.S. Au fait j'ai été assez étonné : ma sauvegarde TM à duré environ 35 minutes en fire-wire avec juste les mises à jour et effacement de données, le transfert avec le même disque en USB2 vers le MBPR n'a duré que 40 minutes avec bien plus de données transférées, plus de 100 Go car il n'y avait bien sûr pas le fichiers système... :mouais:


----------



## eryllion (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Moi il est prévu pour aujourd'hui avant la fin de la journée par UPS.
Cependant sur le suivi il est à Feyzin depuis 3h ce matin.

Normalement, il devrait être en "livraison". Espérons qu'il soit dans le camion quand même.
En plus il arrive en 3 colis.


----------



## ledu26 (20 Juillet 2012)

Salut a tous ! 
Etant donné que je viens de vendre mon MBA, je me tourne vers ce MBPR
Mon anniversaire est dimanche prochain, et je crois que je vais me le faire celui la 

En comamandant sur l'Apple store, jamais il arrive dans 1 semaine ?

Sinon Darty, 2165 sous 3j.


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

J'ai l'impression que le délai le plus long que tu puisses avoir niveau livraison est effectivement sur l'AppleStore en ligne ...

Parce qu'après tu dois pouvoir en trouver dans pas mal d'autres endroits en boutique physique et ce " immédiatement " sans délais.


----------



## Natsukille (20 Juillet 2012)

L'autre jour je suis allé à l'Apple Store de Parly II, ils avaient toutes les config' =P
(du coup, j'avais déjà commandé le miens, et j'ai pas pu l'avoir tout de suite ><" )


----------



## mateo95 (20 Juillet 2012)

Ah Parly 2 c'est pas mal pour moi 
Pareil pour les Retina? L'AOC fonctionne là-bas?


----------



## ledu26 (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui je pense aussi, m'enfin la Fnac de Valence en a plus en stock ni a la centrale, Boulanger non plus.  Par contre, le prix de Darty est bien placé !


----------



## eryllion (20 Juillet 2012)

Ayé, j'ai reçu mon Retina .
Il est beau.
Le MacBook air de mon épouse est arrivé en même temps.

Le rétina est beau et son écran est superbe.
Je n'entends pour le moment aucun bruit, même en mettant l'oreille au plus près.

Je lui faire quelques tests ! ^^


Bon courage, mais l'attente en vaut la peine !


----------



## Natsukille (20 Juillet 2012)

mateo95 a dit:


> Ah Parly 2 c'est pas mal pour moi
> Pareil pour les Retina? L'AOC fonctionne là-bas?



Justement, je parlais du Retina =P
J'y suis passé vendredi dernier, ils en avaient, donc je pense que c'est le moment !


----------



## aaasurf (20 Juillet 2012)

Slt à tous, commande le 28/06, arrivée prévue le 30/07 mais toujours rien aujourd'hui le 20/07 ( Toujours "Article en cours de traitement" ). C'est grave doc ?


----------



## ledu26 (21 Juillet 2012)

2165&#8364; à la Fnac, même prix que chez Darty sauf qu'à la Fnac, il y'a les -5% adhérents

Ce qui revient à *2056*&#8364;.

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-4-Retina-Core-i7-a-2-3-GHz-Nouveau/a4245356/w-4

Quelqu'un sait il si il reste des MBPR dans les magasins de Lyon ?


----------



## Swoop250 (21 Juillet 2012)

aaasurf a dit:


> Slt à tous, commande le 28/06, arrivée prévue le 30/07 mais toujours rien aujourd'hui le 20/07 ( Toujours "Article en cours de traitement" ). C'est grave doc ?



Pas forcément il mette environ 8 jours pour l expe de Chine à chez toi  donc pour le moment ça peut encore le faire.

Mon mbpr de remplacement (pixel mort sur le premier) a été expédié le 19juillet et arrivera mercredi 25 .... Il est actuellement en Allemagne 

Courage courage


----------



## Vegayta (21 Juillet 2012)

aaasurf a dit:


> Slt à tous, commande le 28/06, arrivée prévue le 30/07 mais toujours rien aujourd'hui le 20/07 ( Toujours "Article en cours de traitement" ). C'est grave doc ?



J'ai passé ma commande le 30 juin et je viens de passer aujourd'hui en préparation de l'expédition.

Courage à toi, je suis sûr que c'st pour bientôt car il faut l'admettre, Apple sait bien s'arranger pour respecter ses délais !


----------



## ledu26 (21 Juillet 2012)

La fnac annonce une livraison a partir du 31/07 sur le site. Peut on se fier a cette date ?


----------



## Yannick-sker (21 Juillet 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> La fnac annonce une livraison a partir du 31/07 sur le site. Peut on se fier a cette date ?



j'ai commandé le mien en magasin il y a 10 jours et personne n'a pu me donner un délai...


----------



## ledu26 (21 Juillet 2012)

Tu as vu la baisse de prix ? 
Encore beaucoup de personnes attendent leurs livraison ?


----------



## michie (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commande cet aprem le retina entree de gamme sur le site de carrefour online pour 2180 euros. Apparement c'etait le dernier en stock


----------



## kloug (22 Juillet 2012)

ça y'est
Clean install (pas d'assistant de migration)
Gros tri sur mon bon vieux MBP 17"
Réinstallation de toutes les données, applications etc. sur le MBPr.
Récupération méthodique des seuls éléments utiles de la bibliothèque du MBP 17" (comptes, préférences etc.)

et, magique, tout roule.

Puissance, rapidité, fluidité, silence, tout est au rendez-vous.
Bref, que du bonheur


----------



## Ben13710 (22 Juillet 2012)

Trois semaines, c'est le temps qui c'est écoulé entre le 30 juin jour de ma commande, et le 20 juillet jour où mon MacBook Pro Retina m'attendait chez Andromac !
RAVI !!
Quant à la vitesse, faut le voir pour le croire !


----------



## ledu26 (22 Juillet 2012)

Plus rapide qu'un MBA 2011 ? ( Celui que j'avais  )


----------



## johandball (22 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commandé mon MBP 13" le 11 Juillet, la livraison est prévue entre le 23 et le 30 Juillet, mais il est toujours en cours de traitement. Le délai à partir de l'expédition est si court que ça?
Rassurez moi!? 
Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent ;-)


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

Bah, il faut 8 jours pour que ça arrive chez toi, à partir de "Expedié", donc malheureusement, tu risques de le recevoir en retard :/
Appel Apple, on sait jamais ;-)


----------



## EagleOne (23 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est mon colis est passé en "Expédié" ! 
MBP Retina commandé le 07 juillet.

Date au plus tard d'arrivée chez moi selon Apple: 30 juillet (Au départ c&#8217;était annoncé entre le 07 et le 14 août). 

Pour le moment il est a Shangaï... Vivement!


----------



## johandball (23 Juillet 2012)

Merci de me rassurer Natsukille.^^ Pensez vous que cela puisse venir du fait que je l'ai commandé sur un AOC, ou bien du fait que j'ai commandé quelques accessoires avec?


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

C'est quoi un AOC =P ?


----------



## mateo95 (23 Juillet 2012)

Apple On Campus. Un peu mieux que la remise étudiante, c'est une remise par rapport à une université spécifique, et des tarifs encore plus avantageux


----------



## johandball (23 Juillet 2012)

Excuse moi, j'aurais du le spécifier. Pensez vous que tout cela ait une incidence sur le délai qui ne sera peut etre pas respecté?


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

Euh, j'ai vu sur d'autres forum que des gens ont pris ça, et que leur commande est arrivée en avance pour certains ;-)
Donc je pense pas =P
Et les accessoires, j'en ai pris aussi, et ça arrive en avance pour moi, donc je pense pas que ce soit ça. 
Mais si il y a un problème dans la commande de toute façon Apple t'envoi un mail, donc tu as pas de soucis à te faire. Appel les dans le doute ;-)
C'est ce que je viens de faire pour moi, ils m'ont donné des infos en plus, ça rassure =D


----------



## xEk (23 Juillet 2012)

J'ai enfin reçu *le sésame*

Pour résumé, commande effectuée le 20/06 reçue le vendredi 20/07 soit pile poil un mois.

C'est un réel bonheur, pour l'instant je ne fais que bidouiller dessus en attendant la sortie de Mountain Lion et après feuuuuuu !


----------



## Yannick-sker (23 Juillet 2012)

La fnac, chez qui j'ai commandé un retina haut de gamme (ssd 512, proc. 2,66GHZ) il y a 10 jours, m'a dit aujourd'hui que les commandes prendraient encore 2 semaines minimum car, apparemment, ils n'en reçoivent ue très peu. Dommage que leur réduction de 5% et leur option de financement soient si avantageuses, sinon je prendrai ça à la source...


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

Commande passé cet après-midi chez Darty, pour *2165&#8364; 
*Je le récupère demain soir à partir de 18h

Je trouve Darty efficace et bien placé sur ce coup ! C'était le dernier modèle dispo à la centrale pour la région


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

Moi, MBPr commandé le 27 juin, je viens d'avoir le numéro de tracking TNT, livraison prévue pour mercredi prochain, avec une semaine d'avance !!!!!!!!
J'ai vraiment trop hâte


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

Dites les copains, pourquoi vous commandez sur l'app store en ligne ?  Car les delai sont long quand meme !


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

Bah, quand j'ai commandé, dispo en boutique = 0 , dispo sur d'autres sites = mêmes délais que sur l'Apple Store ^^
Donc du coup, j'ai préféré le prendre là pour avoir les remises étudiant & la carte 80&#8364;


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

ça croule sous le bon sens pour toi, c'est sur 

Tu vas pas lâcher ton portable mercredi pour répondre au livreur TNT


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas compris =P


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

On te livre ton Mac mercredi nan ?


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

C'est ça


----------



## EagleOne (23 Juillet 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> ça croule sous le bon sens pour toi, c'est sur
> 
> Tu vas pas lâcher ton portable mercredi pour répondre au livreur TNT



Moi je dois le reçevoir vendredi par UPS. Ma femme est là l'aprem, j'hésite à prendre ma matinée


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

Si le livreur passe le matin, c'est super con! 

T'aura ton Mac que Lundi non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




Natsukille a dit:


> C'est ça



Tu verra mais le livreur va t'appeler avant de passer chez toi, enfin c'était comme ça pour mon iPhone


----------



## Natsukille (23 Juillet 2012)

Ah !!! Excuse moi ^^ je viens de comprendre =P (je pensais portable = ordi, du coup je comprenais pas xD !)
Du coup oui, je vais mettre mon iPhone en sonnerie maximale, et réveil au clairon à 6h du mat', au cas où ^^


----------



## EagleOne (23 Juillet 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> Si le livreur passe le matin, c'est super con!
> 
> T'aura ton Mac que Lundi non ?



S'il passe que le matin et que personne n'est là, oui c'est super con. D'où l'idée de prendre ma matinée pour avoir la bête pour le weekend


----------



## Vegayta (23 Juillet 2012)

L'APS est utile pour les commandes customisées aussi @ledu26 ^^


----------



## ledu26 (23 Juillet 2012)

Oui c'est vrai. Ma remarque etait plutot aux personnes commandant maintenant, des versions standart


----------



## EagleOne (24 Juillet 2012)

Punaise ma commande qui est chez UPS maintenant est dans un status "Exception"...
La date prévue de livraison n'a pas changé mais je le sens pas...


----------



## Vegayta (24 Juillet 2012)

EagleOne a dit:


> Punaise ma commande qui est chez UPS maintenant est dans un status "Exception"...
> La date prévue de livraison n'a pas changé mais je le sens pas...



C'est vachement bizarre ça comme message... T'as moyen de les appeler si t'es pas serein hein. Je sais pas si ça t'avancera mais bon c'est une possibilité.

Autrement, combien de jour avez-vous attendu pour avoir un tracking précis du colis ? (MBPr + Carte Remise 80e)
Là il me semble que les commandes ne sont pas "fusionnées" d'où le fait que je n'observe pas de suivi


----------



## ledu26 (24 Juillet 2012)

Que veut dire " exception " chez UPS ?


----------



## Vinky (24 Juillet 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> Que veut dire " exception " chez UPS ?


De mémoire ce statut arrive lors de la validation de la douane.

si c'est le cas, rien d'inquiétant, il sera débloqué dans les 24h.


----------



## ledu26 (24 Juillet 2012)

Ah d'accord.


----------



## Vinky (24 Juillet 2012)

Tu n'as pas de détails en bas de ton suivi donnant plus d'information ? (une liste tenu à jour à chaque changement)


----------



## darkarkange (24 Juillet 2012)

enfiiiin TNT assigné 

En cours d'acheminement		 23/07/2012	 18:18	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 24/07/2012	 07:15	Garonor Road Hub

Maintenant ça va être " la course entre mon MBP et moi "  
Arrivé prévu à Bordeaux pour moi jeudi 9h,
Arrivé annoncé par Apple : mercredi....


----------



## St Ban (24 Juillet 2012)

Macbook Pro Retina de base avec 16Go de RAM, adapteur Ethernet et réduction étudiante commandé le 13 juillet et toujours en cours de traitement...

Ca ne fait qu'une dizaine de jours que je l'attends mais je suis déjà dans l'impatience la plus totale... Pensez-vous que les commandes (comme la mienne) vont passer en préparation/expédition durant cette semaine ? Mountain Lion sera inclus dans la bête ? Si oui, en natif sur un CD/USB à part ?

Voila ce que me note Apple : 
*	    	 	 			 	 		                                        	                 		Expédition :                  	                 2 - 3 Weeks                                                		Livraison                  	 		    08 Aug, 2012 - 14 Aug, 2012                  *

Si vous en savez plus que moi, je suis preneur !


----------



## Vegayta (24 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de détails en bas de ton suivi donnant plus d'information ? (une liste tenu à jour à chaque changement)



Tu parlais à moi ??


----------



## Natsukille (24 Juillet 2012)

Le mien arrive aujourd'hui ! Plus d'une semaine d'avance ^^ 
Moi j'ai attendu 48 heures entre l'arrivée à Amsterdam et le suivi TNT !
Et darkarkange moi aussi ce matin Garanor ^^ mais j'habite en région parisienne du coup moi ça risque d'arriver plus tot


----------



## EagleOne (24 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de détails en bas de ton suivi donnant plus d'information ? (une liste tenu à jour à chaque changement)





Vegayta a dit:


> C'est vachement bizarre ça comme message... T'as moyen de les appeler si t'es pas serein hein. Je sais pas si ça t'avancera mais bon c'est une possibilité.
> 
> Autrement, combien de jour avez-vous attendu pour avoir un tracking précis du colis ? (MBPr + Carte Remise 80e)
> Là il me semble que les commandes ne sont pas "fusionnées" d'où le fait que je n'observe pas de suivi



Effectivement cétait le passage à la douane qui donnait cet état "exception"
Maintenant c'est bon et la livraison est toujours dans les temps pour vendredi! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------

Comment ça se fait que certains sont par UPS, d'autres par TNT? 

C'est le hasard ou une option à l'achat?


----------



## darkarkange (24 Juillet 2012)

Natsukille a dit:


> Le mien arrive aujourd'hui ! Plus d'une semaine d'avance ^^
> Moi j'ai attendu 48 heures entre l'arrivée à Amsterdam et le suivi TNT !
> Et darkarkange moi aussi ce matin Garanor ^^ mais j'habite en région parisienne du coup moi ça risque d'arriver plus tot



AHH chanceux  .
Dans tout les cas je suis à Londres encore jusqu'à jeudi matin 6h du mat' donc.. bon je l'aurais dès que j'arrive  et je pourrais mettre ML directe sans rien toucher !
Donne moi tes retours sur tes premières minutes dès que tu l'auras


----------



## Swoop250 (24 Juillet 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> AHH chanceux  .
> Dans tout les cas je suis à Londres encore jusqu'à jeudi matin 6h du mat' donc.. bon je l'aurais dès que j'arrive  et je pourrais mettre ML directe sans rien toucher !
> Donne moi tes retours sur tes premières minutes dès que tu l'auras



Le mien arrive demain également    et idem si il n'est pas déjà sur ML c'est changement direct....

Si il est déjà sur ML, je me demande si il est nécessaire ou pas de faire une "clean install"... 

Edit : 2 fils traitent de la question

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/clean-install-retina-1154952.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/moutain-lion-clean-installation-1155382.html


----------



## Anouanou (24 Juillet 2012)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle, ma commande a été expédiée le 23 , si j'ai bien compris, l&#8217;acheminement met en moyenne 8 -10 jours?


----------



## dark juju (24 Juillet 2012)

St Ban a dit:


> Macbook Pro Retina de base avec 16Go de RAM, adapteur Ethernet et réduction étudiante commandé le 13 juillet et toujours en cours de traitement...
> 
> Ca ne fait qu'une dizaine de jours que je l'attends mais je suis déjà dans l'impatience la plus totale... Pensez-vous que les commandes (comme la mienne) vont passer en préparation/expédition durant cette semaine ? Mountain Lion sera inclus dans la bête ? Si oui, en natif sur un CD/USB à part ?
> 
> ...



Pareil !!! Macbook Pro Retina de base commandé le 13 juillet et toujours "commande en préparation" ... Et je n'en peux plus d'attendre !

Il y a marqué livraison entre le 8 et le 14 aout et ça ne bouge pas. Mais je pense que l'on sera forcément livré avant  
Vendredi 20 juillet (quand les délais sont passés à 1 à 2 semaines) si on essayait de commandé la livraison était estimée entre le 6 et le 10 aout. Ca voudrait dire que ceux qui ont commandé une semaine après nous seraient livrés avant nous 

Je pense aussi que les livraisons vont accélérer dès la sortie de Mountain Lion soit demain normalement. Surtout que les deux Apple Store de Lyon juste à coté de chez moi ont tous les modèles alors ils vont pas me faire croire qu'ils n'arrivent pas à en avoir pour le store en ligne !


----------



## KarToOnS (24 Juillet 2012)

Commande faite le 9 juillet, livraison estimé entre le 8-14 aout et toujours pas d'expédition 
L'attente est vraiment très longue, surtout que ça sera mon premier macbook , je vous dirais des que je passe en expédition


----------



## ledu26 (24 Juillet 2012)

Je suis alle recuperer mon Macbook chez Darty  Aucun soucis, vraiment impressioné de la rapidité ! Je l'ouvre ce soir !  Vous feriez quoi vous ? Par rapport a ML.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

Ou je l'allume que demain matin au moins, MAJ direct


----------



## Jet9009 (24 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait le grand saut !!! Premier achat Apple de ma vie (oui oui).
Un Macbook Pro Retina 2,3ghz + 16go de RAM. J'espère ne pas être déçu par la Pomme!!! 
Livraison prévue pour le 9 aout !


----------



## Janus00 (24 Juillet 2012)

Félicitations !


----------



## Natsukille (25 Juillet 2012)

Hey !
J'ai reçu mon MBPr vers 15h30 =P
Je suis ravi, il est vraiment génial ^^
Bonne chance à tous ceux qui attendent encore leurs commandes =)


----------



## Anouanou (25 Juillet 2012)

Livraison estimé par Apple, 1er aout j'ai hâte.


----------



## Yannick-sker (25 Juillet 2012)

Finalement la Fnac m'a appelé ce matin pour me dire qu'ils avaient reçu ma machine, je suis dessus depuis ce midi c'est une vraie merveille ! J'ai juste galéré avec iphoto, impossible de copier ma bibliothèque sans soucis de vignettes (des pistes?)... sinon que du bonheur, je viens d'installer ML, tout roule !


----------



## ledu26 (25 Juillet 2012)

Vous avez attendu combien de temps pour avoir votre mail de MAJ gratuite ?


----------



## Vegayta (26 Juillet 2012)

Dites les gens, l'affichage d'un suivi précis de l'envoi du MBPr apparait au bout de cbm de temps à priori ? Je dis ça parce que je n'observe pas aucun suvi de livraison (TNT/UPS) quand je click sur "suivi de livraison" avec une livraison prévue pour le 31 juillet.

C'est surement normal mais je demande quand même ^^


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (26 Juillet 2012)

@Vegayta Salut ! Je suis dans le même cas que toi ! MacBook Pro Retina avec le bon de 80&#8364; commandé le 26/06, expédié le 21/07. Livraison prévue pour le 31 ! J'ai toujours aucun suivi depuis plusieurs jours..
Je pense que c'est à cause de la carte cadeau qui ne vient pas de chine. Elle doit être regroupée avec le MBPr quand il arrivera en Europe et à partir de là on devrait avoir le suivi.

Courage !


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, sur le suivi il y a une "Référence expédition Apple" qui permet de suivre le trajet de la palette (qui contient plusieurs livraisons Apple), de Chine vers l'Europe (Amsterdam).

On peut suivre avec ce numéro sur le site de expeditors.com

Le colis est envoyé dans une palette vers Amtersdam (Lorsqu'il est configuré avec des options, ou si d'autres produits sont inclus dans la commande)

Il est ensuite remis au transporteur (qui regroupe tous les paquets de la commande) et c'est à ce moment que le numéro est indiqué sur le suivi en ligne.

A partir de là, le suivi à lieu auprès du transporteur final (UPS ou TNT)


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (26 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup Eryllion ! 

Mon MBPr est à Amsterdam depuis ce matin 11h 30 ! On peut espérer avoir le suivi UPS ou TNT dans l'après-midi. Et la livraison ... demain après-midi si ils sont rapides ! Sinon probablement Lundi !


----------



## Vegayta (26 Juillet 2012)

Ouaahh, merci beaucoup. J'avais pas fait attention à ce détail ! ^^

Sinon, il semblerait qu'on se trouve vraiment sur le même cargot cher pierrototo


----------



## SnowRider69 (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous 

j'ai quelques questions...

Bon j'en suis pas à mon premier MacBook hein  mais mon premier Rétina dirons-nous  ...bref...je l'ai commandé le 4/07... expédié le 23/07... prévu le 3/08... jusque là rien d'anormal... mais... je viens de recevoir la facture par mail... et ça me met en entête :

Apple Distribution International
HOLLYHILL INDUSTRIAL ESTATE HOLLYHILL, CORK
IRELAND

Donc mon Rétina viendrai d'Irlande ?

Je suis pas sur de tout suivre...:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (26 Juillet 2012)

Non, ton MacBook Pro Retina vas venir de Chine. Quelque soit le produit Apple que tu commande la facture provient toujours de leur centre en Irlande.

---------- Post added at 17h14 ---------- Previous post was at 16h25 ----------

C'est bon ! En cours d'acheminement par TNT !


----------



## SnowRider69 (26 Juillet 2012)

La chance Pierro !! 

Je viens de regarder sur le site mentionné plus haut avec la référence d'éxpé Apple... Le mien est entre Shangai et Amsterdam...  Allez petit avion...vole plus vite !!!


----------



## Stooges974 (26 Juillet 2012)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Finalement la Fnac m'a appelé ce matin pour me dire qu'ils avaient reçu ma machine, je suis dessus depuis ce midi c'est une vraie merveille ! J'ai juste galéré avec iphoto, impossible de copier ma bibliothèque sans soucis de vignettes (des pistes?)... sinon que du bonheur, je viens d'installer ML, tout roule !



bonsoir,

j'ai commandé sur frac .com le 4 juillet et il n'indique pas de date à part un "livraison juillet",combien de temps entre la commande et la livraison pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont acheté le MBPR chez ce revendeur?.
j'en suis à 3 semaines d'attentes et je constate que sur le store d'apple c'est un peu le délai maxi. pour les livraisons du moment.
Mon mac book unibody alu commence vraiment a se faire vieux, j'ai hâte de passer à cette nouvelle génération de portable:rateau:


----------



## Nicolas.soheil (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Cela serait intéressant que chacun indique dans ses messages à quelle date vous avez passé commande, chez quel revendeur/apple.com, le modèle, et éventuellement la date de réception pour les chanceux ... Ça permettrait de se situer et estimer quand pouvons nous espérer recevoir nos commandes !

Si je commence :

Commande passée le 2/7,
Apple.com,
2.6ghz/512go/8go,
"en cours de traitement"

Merci !


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande effectué le 2 juillet dans la fin d'après midi,  Modèle retina de base option 16Go de ram.  Livraison estime 1er août, il  à déjà changé de statut.


----------



## ledu26 (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande 23/07 2,3ghz Darty  Recu le 24/07  Prix 2165


----------



## todofirst (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si l'encaissement s'effectue de suite ou lors de l'envoi ?


----------



## aurique (27 Juillet 2012)

todofirst a dit:


> Bonjour, je voulais savoir si l'encaissement s'effectue de suite ou lors de l'envoi ?



Lors de lexpédition normalement .


----------



## EagleOne (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande passée le 7/7,
Apple.com,
2.3ghz/256go/16go,
livraison prévue aujourd'hui 27/7   
(espérons!!! Il est parti de Paris CDG ce matin à 6h45. J'habite à côté de Nice)

grillé, il arrivera lundi. Bon c'est pas mal quand même mais petite déception...


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Mon mac est arrivé depuis hier à Amsterdam, comment est-ce que je dois faire pour suivre la livraison a présent?


----------



## SnowRider69 (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande passée le 04/07 sur l'AOC (Apple On Campus SUPINFO)
Config : Rétina i7 2.3GHz 8Go 256Go SSD + Thunderbolt Ethernet + Carte Cadeau 80 + Superdrive
Livraison prévue le 03/08
"Expédié - Expédition dans les délais"

----

Me tarde de l'avoir entre les mains ce bijou


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (27 Juillet 2012)

Le miens ne bouge pas Garonor Road Hub (Paris) depuis 5h30 ce matin ! J'espère encore une livraison cet après-midi mais ça ne semble compromis. 

Il va falloir patienter ce week-end !


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Après son arrivée a Amsterdam comment l'a tu suivi?


----------



## mateo95 (27 Juillet 2012)

Par contre UPS ne livre pas le samedi. Donc je ne sais pas quel transporteur tu as, et si il livre le samedi mais il faut le prendre en compte. Car ce sera surement lundi du coup


----------



## Darkroxy3 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrait savoir si vous avez reçu votre mbp en même temps que
la carte cadeau ou c'est arriver en deux livraison.


----------



## Vegayta (27 Juillet 2012)

@Pierrototo, j'ai la même question que Anouanou pour le coup. T'as eu le suivi sur la facture directement ?

@Darkroxy3, ils sont rassemblés avant livraison normalement. Il y a déjà eu des cas où ça n'a pas été fait. Après réclamation, ils ont pu la recevoir par mail cette petite carte cadeau (je parle de membres même du forum ^^)


----------



## eryllion (27 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, le numéro de suivi du transporteur final apparait sur la page de suivi de livraison sur le site d'apple directement.

Le numéro apparait dès la prise en charge par le transporteur final( où quelques heures après).
Pour ma part pas de mail, je l'ai vu en allant sur le suivi de ma commande, puis suivi de la livraison sur le site d'Apple.

Il me semble que Pierrototo est livré par TNT (un de ses messages précédent) , mais il vous confirmera ou non.


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Okay, encore merci.


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour le suivi chez T.N.T : http://www.tnt.com/express/fr_lu/site/home/customer_service/envois_apple_.html

Avec le numéro de suivi du transporteur sur l'apple store.


----------



## Darkroxy3 (27 Juillet 2012)

Vegayta a dit:


> @Pierrototo, j'ai la même question que Anouanou pour le coup. T'as eu le suivi sur la facture directement ?
> 
> @Darkroxy3, ils sont rassemblés avant livraison normalement. Il y a déjà eu des cas où ça n'a pas été fait. Après réclamation, ils ont pu la recevoir par mail cette petite carte cadeau (je parle de membres même du forum ^^)



Ah c'est curieux, car au départ sur apple, il me dissait j'allais recevoir le carte avant. Et puis la carte était envoyer par DHL et le mbp par UPS. Je devrait voir bientot, la date de livraison de UPS m'indique que je devrait l'avoir mardi. Il est maintenant rendu en Alaska (je pensais qu'il avait rien la bas XD) ah je vie au québec ;p


----------



## KarToOnS (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande passé sur le store Canadien, le 9 juillet.
Livraison estimé entre le 8 et 14 aout et aujourd'hui ma commande est passé en préparation a lexpédition 
Pour info j'ai pris le modèle Retina de base avec 16 go de ram, et en passant par le store education.


----------



## johandball (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande passé le 11/07, mbp 13". Il semble etre arrivé à Amsterdam hier soir. Voila pour mes infos. J'avais une question, pensez vous que les machines expédiées après la sortie de Mountain Lion seront doté de ce dernier OS?


----------



## Deleted member 136728 (27 Juillet 2012)

@johandball Non, dans ton cas, tout comme le miens je miserai sur Lion.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai quant à moi passé commande le 3, commande enregistrée le 4, avec une livraison estimée au 6-10 août.
Il s'agit d'un Macbook Pro Retina de base par le store éducation ImagineR avec la carte cadeau iTunes.
J'ai un peu suivi (silencieusement ) ce fil &#8211; en particulier les posts d'Anouanou qui avait commandé le 2 il me semble &#8211; pour voir quand j'allais être "servi".
Toujours pas d'expédition... c'est long !

Mais j'ai l'impression que ceux qui ont commandé à peu près au même moment et qui dont la machine est en chemin ont pris l'option 16Go. Je me trompe ?


----------



## Darkroxy3 (27 Juillet 2012)

KarToOnS a dit:


> Commande passé sur le store Canadien, le 9 juillet.
> Livraison estimé entre le 8 et 14 aout et aujourd'hui ma commande est passé en préparation a lexpédition
> Pour info j'ai pris le modèle Retina de base avec 16 go de ram, et en passant par le store education.



Ca prend du temps, j'ai commander le 20 et il est deja à louiseville au usa. J'avais aussi une estimation pour le 14, mais faut croire que c'est aller plus vite que prévue


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai quant à moi passé commande le 3, commande enregistrée le 4, avec une livraison estimée au 6-10 août.
> Il s'agit d'un Macbook Pro Retina de base par le store éducation ImagineR avec la carte cadeau iTunes.
> ...




Non tu ne te trompe pas, je recois le mien le 1er aout.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (28 Juillet 2012)

Oui, donc c'est peut-être qu'une question de niveau de stock pour les 8 Go... Mais j'espère qu'il sera tout de même en avance !

Si quelqu'un a commandé à partir du 3 juillet un 2.3Ghz/8Go et qu'il a eu un avis d'expédition, qu'il se manifeste !


----------



## St Ban (28 Juillet 2012)

Mon MBPR de base avec 16go de RAM, adaptateur ethernet et carte cadeau étudiant vient de passer en statut préparation de l'expédition. Il a été commandé le 13 juillet. Plus qu'une grosse semaine à attendre si j'ai bien compris...  Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, Apple met du temps pour débiter la carte bleue ? Le jour de l'expédition ?


----------



## SnowRider69 (28 Juillet 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Oui, donc c'est peut-être qu'une question de niveau de stock pour les 8 Go... Mais j'espère qu'il sera tout de même en avance !
> 
> Si quelqu'un a commandé à partir du 3 juillet un 2.3Ghz/8Go et qu'il a eu un avis d'expédition, qu'il se manifeste !



Je me manifeste ^^ ..commande enregistrée le 4 Juillet, expédition le 23 Juillet...et la mon Macbook Pro est a amsterdam en attendant d'être assemblé au reste de la commande... 

@St Ban

Commande envoyée le 23 et débité le 26...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (28 Juillet 2012)

Ah, merci !
Je devrais peut-être les appeler alors... j'en ai besoin pour le boulot !
Mais j'ai pas trop d'espoir vu qu'on est encore dans les temps : jusqu'à mercredi pour les 4 semaines. :sleep:


----------



## Swoop250 (28 Juillet 2012)

St Ban a dit:


> Mon MBPR de base avec 16go de RAM, adaptateur ethernet et carte cadeau étudiant vient de passer en statut préparation de l'expédition. Il a été commandé le 13 juillet. Plus qu'une grosse semaine à attendre si j'ai bien compris...  Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, Apple met du temps pour débiter la carte bleue ? Le jour de l'expédition ?



Pour ma part c etait effectivement juste apres l'expédition que la carte avait été débitée ... aie aie aie


----------



## tarte en pion ! (28 Juillet 2012)

Pas de chance, le service est ouvert de 9h à 19h du lundi au vendredi : condamné à attendre lundi ! :hein:

Déjà que j'avais parié sur le recevoir sous OS X Lion pour la compatibilité (j'attends toujours 3-6 mois avant la MAJ)... là, c'est long !

Edit : J'ai fini par envoyer un e-mail pour expliquer la situation.


----------



## KarToOnS (28 Juillet 2012)

Commandé le  9 juillet, expédié le 28  
Je l'aurai normalement quelques jours avant la date prévue.


----------



## St Ban (29 Juillet 2012)

MBPR 16Go et carte étudiante commandés le 13 juillet et expédiés le 28 !

Le MBPR prend l'avion demain pour Amsterdam, arrivée prévue à 21h ! La fin de l'attente est proche : date de livraison estimée le 7 aout !


----------



## jjjeeefff (29 Juillet 2012)

St Ban, mon MBPr fait exactement le même voyage que le tien! Je trouve que le 9 jours pour arriver est un délais assez long... Non?


----------



## fred7374 (29 Juillet 2012)

Le mien fait également le voyage vers Amsterdam demain sur China Cargo Airlines 
Livraison estimée le 9 Août, je trouve ça un peu long si il arrive au Pays-Bas demain même si je sais qu'il faut ajouter la carte 80 au colis!


----------



## EagleOne (29 Juillet 2012)

le mien arrive demain à la maison... allez vivement!!!!


----------



## St Ban (30 Juillet 2012)

jeffou a dit:


> St Ban, mon MBPr fait exactement le même voyage que le tien! Je trouve que le 9 jours pour arriver est un délais assez long... Non?



C'est vrai... Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'en plus du temps "de fusion" des articles, il y a celui de l'autre avion vers Paris, puis celui de l'envoi vers le centre de tri du transporteur français le plus proche de chez nous... Et enfin le petit livreur qui prend sa tournée avec notre précieux colis !

Mais bref, nous sommes d'accords, c'est un peu long, mais je suis persuadé qu'Apple préfére respecter ses délais, quitte à les gonfler quelque peu... On a bien vu que la majorité des commandes parviennent plus tôt au destinataire...

Avec un peu de chance, on peut tabler pour une arrivée la semaine prochaine, et non celle d'après !


----------



## DianaE (30 Juillet 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Pas de chance, le service est ouvert de 9h à 19h du lundi au vendredi : condamné à attendre lundi ! :hein:
> 
> Déjà que j'avais parié sur le recevoir sous OS X Lion pour la compatibilité (j'attends toujours 3-6 mois avant la MAJ)... là, c'est long !
> 
> Edit : J'ai fini par envoyer un e-mail pour expliquer la situation.



Des nouvelles ? Je suis un peu dans le meme cas que toi (soulagée d'ailleurs de pas etre seule), j''ai commandé mon macbook retina le 30 juin, pensant le recevoir a mon retour de vacances, demain, mais en fait ma commande n'a pas bougé, toujours en traitement. Et aujourd'hui le délai d'expédition de 4 semaines est dépassé. J'ai appelé vendredi mais la fille ne m'a pas offert d'infos supplémentaires, elle trouvait le délai normal. Elle a simplement passé une note a l'entrepot mais visiblement ca n'a rien changé. J'hésite a rappeler aujourd'hui mais je vois pas ce que je peux espérer comme réponse... Alors si ca marche mieux par mail je suis preneuse ! Ca me fait vraiment chier ces délais, mon macbook noir se fait vieux et je dois bosser sévère pendant le mois d'août... Mais la je peux meme pas esperer recevoir l'ordi avant la mi-aout...


----------



## alainsl (30 Juillet 2012)

*Commandé le 5 juil. 2012 et toujours en attente pour une livraison le 07-13 aout 2012.*

En version standard pourtant.


----------



## EagleOne (30 Juillet 2012)

MBP Retina 2.3 GHz - 16Go RAM  + adaptateur ethernet

*Commandé le 07 juillet*
*Reçu aujourd'hui 30 juillet*. 

Je me demandais si Moutain Lion serait installé dessus mais non c'est Lion. Donc j'ai déjà récupéré le code pour faire la maj gratos.

Ce soir je vais pouvoir faire mumuse :love:


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Juillet 2012)

Le mien est entre les mains de TNT pour une livraison prévue mercredi... Pour rappel... MBPr 2.3GHz 8Go + Thunderbolt Ethernet + Carte Etudiant commandé le 4/07, expédié le 23/07 et arrivé à Amsterdam le 27/07...

Bref... Impatient d'être à mercredi pour faire joujou avec cette petite merveille 

Me restera plus qu'à trouver un nouveau propriétaire pour mon "futur ancien" et valeureux MBP Late 2010...


----------



## johandball (30 Juillet 2012)

Bon Macbook pro était censé arriver entre le 23 et le 30 Juillet selon l'estimation sur le suivi Apple. Il est cependant en cours d'acheminement par TNT, il viens d'être pris en charge et devrait arriver Jeudi... 
4jours de retard, c'est assez gênant, pensez vous qu'on peut se plaindre pour si peu...et demander quelque chose?:rateau:
"Parce que je pourrais partir en vacances entre le 30 et le 2."


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Juillet 2012)

DianaE a dit:


> Des nouvelles ? Je suis un peu dans le meme cas que toi (soulagée d'ailleurs de pas etre seule), j''ai commandé mon macbook retina le 30 juin, pensant le recevoir a mon retour de vacances, demain, mais en fait ma commande n'a pas bougé, toujours en traitement. Et aujourd'hui le délai d'expédition de 4 semaines est dépassé. J'ai appelé vendredi mais la fille ne m'a pas offert d'infos supplémentaires, elle trouvait le délai normal. Elle a simplement passé une note a l'entrepot mais visiblement ca n'a rien changé. J'hésite a rappeler aujourd'hui mais je vois pas ce que je peux espérer comme réponse... Alors si ca marche mieux par mail je suis preneuse ! Ca me fait vraiment chier ces délais, mon macbook noir se fait vieux et je dois bosser sévère pendant le mois d'août... Mais la je peux meme pas esperer recevoir l'ordi avant la mi-aout...


DianaE, heureux de ne pas être seul également !
J'ai eu une réponse, et on m'a promis que ça allait être livré au maximum le 10 comme prévu.
J'avais pas mal insisté par les difficultés professionnelles que ça me pose et le fait que tout le monde soit "servi" avant, mais visiblement c'est vraiment un problème de disponibilité du 2,3Ghz/8Go.
On m'a dit que j'avais déjà la livraison express mais que malheureusement ça n'influence pas la livraison...
D'après mes calculs de délai de livraison des autres membres de ce fil, logiquement c'est demain ou après-demain dernier délai pour le 10.

Mais si tu as commandé le 30 juin et que les 4 semaines sont dépassées, quelle était la date de livraison annoncée ?

Si ça a vraiment du retard sur les prévisions (tu verras ça à l'expédition), n'hésites pas à te plaindre pour obtenir une petite compensation (genre adaptateur Firewire quand il sera dispo), ça devrait être possible...


----------



## DianaE (30 Juillet 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> DianaE, heureux de ne pas être seul également !
> J'ai eu une réponse, et on m'a promis que ça allait être livré au maximum le 10 comme prévu.
> J'avais pas mal insisté par les difficultés professionnelles que ça me pose et le fait que tout le monde soit "servi" avant, mais visiblement c'est vraiment un problème de disponibilité du 2,3Ghz/8Go.
> On m'a dit que j'avais déjà la livraison express mais que malheureusement ça n'influence pas la livraison...
> ...



il se fait attendre l'adaptateur firewire d'ailleurs ... j'en ai sacrément besoin aussi !

Je vais rappeler demain pour les presser quand même, car comme tu dis s'il part demain ou mercredi dernier délai, je peux l'avoir pour le 10, ce qui serait pour moi encore tolérable. Si ça prend plus de temps, ça va vraiment m'ennuyer. La fille m'a pas du tout parlé de délai plus long pour la config 8Go par contre, elle savait pas grand chose. Ce qui est étrange, c'est que à la commande sur l'apple store, l'estimation d'expédition est toujours de 1-2 semaines pour ce modèle ... si les stocks étaient bas, ils le rallongeraient. Puis je vois toujours pas en quoi ça justifie que d'autres commandes, plus tardives, soit traitées d'abord ... bref. pas contente. 

Avec ma commande au 30 juin, la fourchette d'expédition initiale était le 6-10 août.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Juillet 2012)

DianaE a dit:


> il se fait attendre l'adaptateur firewire d'ailleurs ... j'en ai sacrément besoin aussi !
> 
> Je vais rappeler demain pour les presser quand même, car comme tu dis s'il part demain ou mercredi dernier délai, je peux l'avoir pour le 10, ce qui serait pour moi encore tolérable. Si ça prend plus de temps, ça va vraiment m'ennuyer. La fille m'a pas du tout parlé de délai plus long pour la config 8Go par contre, elle savait pas grand chose. Ce qui est étrange, c'est que à la commande sur l'apple store, l'estimation d'expédition est toujours de 1-2 semaines pour ce modèle ... si les stocks étaient bas, ils le rallongeraient. Puis je vois toujours pas en quoi ça justifie que d'autres commandes, plus tardives, soit traitées d'abord ... bref. pas contente.
> 
> Avec ma commande au 30 juin, la fourchette d'expédition initiale était le 6-10 août.


En fait ils ne m'ont pas dit que c'était un problème du 8Go mais quand on regarde ici ça saute aux yeux : ceux qui ont commandé les 16Go le reçoivent parfois 2 semaines en avance et nous on est juste à la fin du délai.

S'il était déjà marqué 6-10 le 30 juin (la même chose que moi qui ai commandé le 3), c'est probablement qu'ils savent qu'une fournée sortira de l'usine juste à temps pour ce délai.
Bon, on surveille les expéditions dans les 2 prochains jours...

_1/2 HS: Je fais tous les quelques jours une recherche pour voir s'il y a du nouveau pour l'adaptateur Firewire, et rien de nouveau, si ce n'est que des employés disent soit qu'ils ne savent pas, soit que ça serait repoussé à Septembre. Or c'est toujours indiqué sur une des pages... _


----------



## DianaE (31 Juillet 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> En fait ils ne m'ont pas dit que c'était un problème du 8Go mais quand on regarde ici ça saute aux yeux : ceux qui ont commandé les 16Go le reçoivent parfois 2 semaines en avance et nous on est juste à la fin du délai.
> 
> S'il était déjà marqué 6-10 le 30 juin (la même chose que moi qui ai commandé le 3), c'est probablement qu'ils savent qu'une fournée sortira de l'usine juste à temps pour ce délai.
> Bon, on surveille les expéditions dans les 2 prochains jours...
> ...



En relisant un peu les messages sur le forum, c'est vrai que ça semble marcher par fournée, d'un coup, tout le monde change de statut ... j'espère que ce sera notre cas d'ici demain ...


----------



## dark juju (31 Juillet 2012)

En effet les commandes passé avec 8Go de ram semblent beaucoup plus lente que celles passées avec 16 Go de ram. 
St Ban a commandé le sien avec 16 Go le même jour que moi, le sien parti le 28 et le mien est toujours avec l'éternel statut "en cours de traitement" ...
Ca commence à faire long surtout que je vais bientot finir par dépasser les dates de livraison d'apple si il ne part pas bientot.

Le pire de tout c'est qu'ils en ont dans les apple store !!


----------



## St Ban (31 Juillet 2012)

dark juju a dit:


> En effet les commandes passé avec 8Go de ram semblent beaucoup plus lente que celles passées avec 16 Go de ram.
> St Ban a commandé le sien avec 16 Go le même jour que moi, le sien parti le 28 et le mien est toujours avec l'éternel statut "en cours de traitement" ...
> Ca commence à faire long surtout que je vais bientot finir par dépasser les dates de livraison d'apple si il ne part pas bientot.
> 
> Le pire de tout c'est qu'ils en ont dans les apple store !!




Courage, de toute façon tu touches au boût de l'attente aussi...

Donc selon Expeditors.com, le mien est "ready for delivery" à Amsterdam. C'est la que les transporteurs genre TNT, UPS etc entrent en jeu ? Il doit rejoindre la France avant, non ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Juillet 2012)

Ah.... *Préparation de l'expédition* !

Edit : MacBook Pro Retina 2,3Ghz/8Go dont la commande a été enregistrée le 4 pour une réception les 6-10 août.
Le délai des 4 semaines s'achève demain


----------



## DianaE (31 Juillet 2012)

Je suis ... jalouse.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Juillet 2012)

Oh, mais tu as regardé sur la page de la commande ?
Je n'ai pas reçu d'e-mail, ils en envoient un que quand c'est expédié.


----------



## DianaE (31 Juillet 2012)

oui je vérifie régulièrement mais rien pour moi ...  on verra demain ...


----------



## ledu26 (31 Juillet 2012)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous n'annulez pas vos commandes et vous prenez la bete comme moi chez un revendeur. J'ai attendu 24h


----------



## DianaE (31 Juillet 2012)

Personnellement, je suis passée par l'offre Apple on Campus, avec 12 pourcent de réduction (2005 Euros pour le Retina de base). Je pense pas qu'il existe d'offre comparable ailleurs, si ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Juillet 2012)

Moi par la carte ImagineR (j'aurais AOC seulement à la rentrée), donc 2051,14&#8364;.
Ajouté à la carte cadeau iTunes, ça fait quand même 1972&#8364; au lieu de 2279&#8364;... 307&#8364; de réduction dans mon cas.


----------



## esam74 (31 Juillet 2012)

Acheté sur le store éducation suisse,600 de reduc qui dit mieux??


----------



## Nicolas.soheil (31 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Pour ma part, mon MBPr a été expédié lundi matin. Et depuis... Il fait un petit tour du monde ah ah ! Jugez par vous-même :

Warsaw, Poland	 31/07/2012
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 31/07/2012
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 31/07/2012
Shanghai, China	 31/07/2012
China	 30/07/2012	 23:41	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

UPS annonce une livraison pour vendredi 3 août. Est-ce que je dois m'attendre à le voir passer par la Hollande comme beaucoup l'avance sur ce forum ?!

Pour mémoire :
Commande passée le 2/7,
Apple.com,
2.6ghz/512go/8go,

Bonne soirée.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Juillet 2012)

Puisque tu n'as rien d'autre dans la commande et que tu as un suivi à partir de la Chine : non.


----------



## DianaE (31 Juillet 2012)

Finalement passée en préparation à l'expédition ! Ouf, ça faisait trop de suspens pour moi là.
Tarte en pion, nos ordis semblent faire route ensemble.


----------



## ledu26 (1 Août 2012)

Je vous comprends alors les copains 

Qui à repéré des gros beugs sur Facebook ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Août 2012)

DianaE a dit:


> Finalement passée en préparation à l'expédition ! Ouf, ça faisait trop de suspens pour moi là.
> Tarte en pion, nos ordis semblent faire route ensemble.


C'est rassurant, je ne voyais pas pourquoi ta commande partirait plus tard...
Maintenant s'ils y mettent du leur on peut espérer être plus proche du 6 que du 10.
(Pour info mon dernier colis d'UPS venant d'Allemagne a mis moins de 48h, le Pays-Bas ça doit être pareil.)


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Août 2012)

Expédié (enfin) !


----------



## DianaE (1 Août 2012)

c'était assez rapide, cool !
Avec Mountain Lion installé tu penses ?

_[HS] bonne nouvelle, l'adaptateur, tant désiré est enfin là!
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD464ZM/A?
[/HS]_


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Août 2012)

Malheureusement ou heureusement oui !
Du côté négatif on est pas sûr de la compatibilité des outils qu'on utilise tous les jours. Mais il y a maintenant moins de problèmes lors des mises à jour majeures qu'il y a quelques années.
Du côté positif ça évite les tracas de la mise à jour dans quelques mois...

HS: Oui, j'ai vu ça !


----------



## Anouanou (1 Août 2012)

MacBook Pro Retina recu cette après midi.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Août 2012)

Reçu aussi pour moi... Je vous réponds d'ailleurs avec... une merveille !! 

J'y retourne... je dois encore configurer pas mal de choses dessus


----------



## Stooges974 (1 Août 2012)

Départ de mon mbpr de Paris en direction de l'île de la réunion. Commande il y a 3semaines sur FNAC.com. Très impatient je pense le recevoir en fin de semaine !. Je ferai le calcul du prix après paiement des taxes local.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Août 2012)

Au passage je viens de vérifier... SSD Samsung SM256 et dalle d'écran Samsung... Normalement je suis tranquille non ?


----------



## dark juju (1 Août 2012)

Mon MacBook Pro Retina 2.3 Ghz 8 Go commandé le 13 juillet vient de passer en "préparation à l'expédition" !!! :love:

Il bouge enfin ! Quand je l'ai commandé il y avait un délai de 2 à 3 semaines, livraison entre le 8 août et le 14 mais ça fera 3 semaine ce vendredi. J'ai appelé l'apple store en ligne pour savoir pourquoi ça ne bougeait pas mais d'après le mec que j'ai eu c'est normal, il y a beaucoup de demande et nous ne sommes pas encore le 14 août ... Je lui ai dit que je voulais annuler pour aller le prendre en boutique et il m'a dit d'attendre encore un peu. 

Et ce soir comme par magie il change de statut. Coïncidence ou l'appel y est pour quelque chose ?


----------



## Anouanou (1 Août 2012)

SnowRider69 a dit:


> Au passage je viens de vérifier... SSD Samsung SM256 et dalle d'écran Samsung... Normalement je suis tranquille non ?





Comment l'on verifie la dalle de son écran stp?

Et même question, comment l'on vérifie son SSD?(( pour ça je pense savoir mais bon))


----------



## KarToOnS (1 Août 2012)

dark juju a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro Retina 2.3 Ghz 8 Go commandé le 13 juillet vient de passer en "préparation à l'expédition" !!! :love:
> 
> Il bouge enfin ! Quand je l'ai commandé il y avait un délai de 2 à 3 semaines, livraison entre le 8 août et le 14 mais ça fera 3 semaine ce vendredi. J'ai appelé l'apple store en ligne pour savoir pourquoi ça ne bougeait pas mais d'après le mec que j'ai eu c'est normal, il y a beaucoup de demande et nous ne sommes pas encore le 14 août ... Je lui ai dit que je voulais annuler pour aller le prendre en boutique et il m'a dit d'attendre encore un peu.
> 
> Et ce soir comme par magie il change de statut. Coïncidence ou l'appel y est pour quelque chose ?




Moi je pense juste que tu es dans les dates, le miens commandé le 9 juillet a était expédié vendredi,donc ca me semble logique


----------



## Vinky (1 Août 2012)

KarToOnS a dit:


> Moi je pense juste que tu es dans les dates, le miens commandé le 9 juillet a était expédié vendredi,donc ca me semble logique



Le miens commandé le 11, toujours pas bougé


----------



## DianaE (1 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Maintenant s'ils y mettent du leur on peut espérer être plus proche du 6 que du 10.



Je vais pas trop espérer, si je reçois l'ordi le 10 je serais contente. Personnellement, c'est la date estimée à l'expédition et comme c'est un vendredi, j'ai un peu peur du weekend juste derrière, un petit retard et hop, ça passe au 13 ... Le 10 me convient


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Août 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Comment l'on verifie la dalle de son écran stp?
> 
> Et même question, comment l'on vérifie son SSD?(( pour ça je pense savoir mais bon))



Le SSD c'est dans Menu Pomme >> A Propos de ce mac >> Rapport Systeme puis tu regarde si tu as SM256/512/768 ou autre chose... SM = Samsung...

Pour la dalle y'a le topic dans le forum sur les dalles LG (regarde un peu plus bas) et y'a une commande a entrer dans le terminal


----------



## Darkroxy3 (2 Août 2012)

Voila j'ai recu mon mbp Retina aujourd'hui. Je l'est commander le 20 juillet et recu le 1 aout. Un total de 11 jours avec les week ends, alors qu'à la commande il était écris 3 à 4 semaines. Apple fini toujour par me surprendre. 

Je entre du boulot pour aller voir cette bète. 

Je suis du Québec!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (2 Août 2012)

DianaE a dit:


> Je vais pas trop espérer, si je reçois l'ordi le 10 je serais contente. Personnellement, c'est la date estimée à l'expédition et comme c'est un vendredi, j'ai un peu peur du weekend juste derrière, un petit retard et hop, ça passe au 13 ... Le 10 me convient


L'avion est parti de Shanghai et sera à Amsterdam aujourd'hui à 17h31 d'après http://www.expeditors.com .
Ce qui m'enclins à être plutôt optimiste puisque la date maximum d'arrivée qu'avait réservé Apple auprès du transporteur était le 6 à 15h !


----------



## DianaE (2 Août 2012)

On est bien dans le même avion alors ! Bon le plus rapide, le mieux dans tous les cas ! comment connais tu la date limite pour le transporteur ?

_Ok trouvé !_


----------



## Grymmi (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous

Je suis nouveau sur le site que je trouve très sympa d'ailleurs.
Moi je viens de passer ma premiére commande pour des Mac sur matériel.net :

Apple MacBook Pro Retina 15,4" 2,6 GHz - 16 Go (CTO)
Apple MacBook Pro 15,4" 2,3 GHz - Hi-res mat (CTO)

J'en ai jamais eu, j'espére qu'ils sont aussi top qu'on le dis, pour le moment tout se que j'ai  vue et pu lire dessus été super.

maintenant reste plus qu'a être patient, j'en ai minimum pour un mois ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------




Stooges974 a dit:


> Départ de mon mbpr de Paris en direction de l'île de la réunion. Commande il y a 3semaines sur FNAC.com. Très impatient je pense le recevoir en fin de semaine !. Je ferai le calcul du prix après paiement des taxes local.


 

Stooges974, pour avoir une idée du prix que tu vas payer à l'arrivé du colis chez toi, il faut que tu ajoutes 6.5% de taxes local sur le prix total de ta commande frais d'envoi compris (Octroi de mer : 4% et Octroi de mer régional : 2.5%).

Quelques fois il y'a également les frais de gestion de ton livreur entre 15 et 30 euros je crois.
Voila normalement tu devrais pouvoir estimer ton prix total payer pour une livraison à la Réunion. 

Je préfére te dire estimé parce qu'avec les douanes ont ne sait jamais !


----------



## Stooges974 (2 Août 2012)

Grymmi a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le site que je trouve très sympa d'ailleurs.
> Moi je viens de passer ma premiére commande pour des Mac sur matériel.net :
> ...



Bonjour.
Merci pour tes infos sur les taxes particulière de notre DOM. J'ai l'impression que j'ai fais une bonne affaire compte tenu que la FNAC ne m'a fais payé que 34 de port et ma bien sur enlevé la TVA soit avec la carte FNAC 2303  lors de ma commande pour un MBPR 2.6 sans options.
En magasins local il est proposé au dessus des 3000.


----------



## St Ban (2 Août 2012)

Mon statut sur Expeditors est passé à ça :
*
Services Completed: Delivered*
Delivered to Consignee:  	01-Aug-2012 16:05:00 GMT

Mais toujours aucune trace de TNT, ou d'UPS ou quoi que ce soit sur Bridge point... L'arrivée du transporteur final a mis longtemps pour vous ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (2 Août 2012)

Ça veut dire que c'est désormais Apple qui est en possession du colis.
Ne t'en fais pas, ils s'occupent de changer de carton et tu recevras la notification dès que TNT ou UPS aura le colis entre les mains ! (Mais il faut bien sûr un peu de temps pour ça...)


----------



## St Ban (2 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Ça veut dire que c'est désormais Apple qui est en possession du colis.
> Ne t'en fais pas, ils s'occupent de changer de carton et tu recevras la notification dès que TNT ou UPS aura le colis entre les mains ! (Mais il faut bien sûr un peu de temps pour ça...)



Entendu, merci tarte en pion !


----------



## esam74 (2 Août 2012)

Commandé le 22 soit disant expédié entre 1 et 2 semaines, ça fera 2 dimanche, je suis septique... Y'a pas a dire c'est relou de devoir attendre si long pour un foutu ordi!


----------



## DianaE (3 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Y'a pas a dire c'est relou de devoir attendre si long pour un foutu ordi!



Amen !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Commandé le 22 soit disant expédié entre 1 et 2 semaines, ça fera 2 dimanche, je suis septique... Y'a pas a dire c'est relou de devoir attendre si long pour un foutu ordi!


Y'a pas a dire, t'as raison.
Et encore, t'attends pas depuis un mois (ou plus pour certains !)...


----------



## Grymmi (3 Août 2012)

Stooges974 a dit:


> FNAC ne m'a fais payé que 34 de port et ma bien sur enlevé la TVA soit avec la carte FNAC 2303  lors de ma commande pour un MBPR 2.6 sans options.
> En magasins local il est proposé au dessus des 3000.


 

C'est clair qu'ici c'est du vol qualifié !!!


----------



## Zebulonch (3 Août 2012)

Moi je l'ai commandé le 01.08 (mercredi) et j'ai reçu cela a l'instant (j'ai fait du google translate car le mail est en allemand) :



> Cher Monsieur xxxxx,
> 
> Ils ont récemment commandé un MacBook Pro avec écran rétinien. Vous avez probablement déjà très excité pour attendre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinky (3 Août 2012)

Tu l'as commandé en Allemagne ?

Pour ma part, j'ai eu ce mail il y a 3 semaines donnant comme date le 03/08 (soit aujourd'hui) et il a été expédié aujourd'hui pile.


----------



## Kawasien (3 Août 2012)

MacBook Pro commandée le 1 août sur le store en ligne. 

13'3 - i5 - 8go. 

Livraison estimée pour le 10 au 13


----------



## Zebulonch (3 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Tu l'as commandé en Allemagne ?



Non en Suisse, mais sur le store EPP de ma boite qui est en allemand.

C'est un 2.6 avec 16G de Ram


----------



## esam74 (4 Août 2012)

Commandé il y'a 13 jouret expedié ce matin, donc ils sont dans les délais des 2 semaines. 
Ça a pris combien de jours pour vous après l'expédition?


----------



## Jet9009 (4 Août 2012)

exactement comme le membre si dessus.
il y a pas aussi un moyen de suivre avec expeditor.com ? je sais plus comment faire ^^'


----------



## tarte en pion ! (4 Août 2012)

C'est "simple", il suffit d'attendre. 

Perso, Expeditors indique "03-Aug-2012 09:51:00 CEST	Proof of Delivery Rcvd" et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles d'un transporteur ou d'Apple.
(J'ai commandé le 3 Juillet.)

Edit: C'est d'ailleurs bizarre, Expeditors s'emmêle un peu pour le statut général : "Ready for Delivery" alors qu'il est marqué dessous que c'est déjà livré. J'imagine que c'est parce que la date de livraison estimée était aujourd'hui 13h et non hier 9h51...
Enfin, j'imagine qu'il va tout d'un coup y avoir un suivi UPS, quand il aura pris le colis.


----------



## Jet9009 (4 Août 2012)

oui, une fois que le colis sera entre les mains d'UPS, je pense qu'il y aura plus de détails, la on est sur les expéditions professionnels par cargos, ça sort un peu de nos moyens de compréhensions je pense ^^'


----------



## DianaE (4 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> C'est "simple", il suffit d'attendre.
> 
> Perso, Expeditors indique "03-Aug-2012 09:51:00 CEST    Proof of Delivery Rcvd" et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles d'un transporteur ou d'Apple.
> (J'ai commandé le 3 Juillet.)
> ...



Pour changer ... pareil ! J'avais proof of delivery avant la delivery ! Bon finalement, la situation s'est régularisée cet après midi et c'est bien désormais "Services Completed: Delivered". UPS ou TNT devrait prendre le relai lundi, et je table pour nous une livraison mercredi. 

Par contre, sur la page expeditors, c'est marqué 1 Piece, mais avec la carte cadeaux de 80 Euros, ça devrait pas faire 2 pieces ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (4 Août 2012)

A mon avis les cartes iTunes étaient déjà à Amsterdam, d'où 1 pièce (MBP).

Donc nos suivi donnent "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation", je pense aussi à mercredi ! ...espérons.


----------



## Jet9009 (5 Août 2012)

Moi ca fait Chine/Amsterdam lundi, je peux espérer une réception fin de semaine prochaine par UPS ou TNT ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (5 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Moi ca fait Chine/Amsterdam lundi, je peux espérer une réception fin de semaine prochaine par UPS ou TNT ?


C'est pas impossible, mais ça risque de se jouer autour du week-end.


----------



## Sparksangel (5 Août 2012)

Salut tout le monde, 

pour moi MBP retina 2,6Ghz avec 16Go de ram command&#279; le 26 juillet avec un délai d'expédition de 1-2 semaines..
Préparation à l'expédition le 3 août
Expédié le 4 août 

Ma commande qui comprends un MBP, une Apple TV, un AppleCare et une carte étudiant, comprends plusieurs collis qui doivent être "Reunis" avant la livraison.

J'ai le numéro de commande du type suivant  : W00000282129XXXXXXX

Expeditors fonctionnerait il avec ce numéro ? Pour le moment il me met "no data available"

(Apple estime la livraison au 14 août)


----------



## fred7374 (5 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Moi ca fait Chine/Amsterdam lundi, je peux espérer une réception fin de semaine prochaine par UPS ou TNT ?




Sans vouloir técarter tout espoir, le mien à fait Shanghai/Amsterdam lundi dernier et je suis censé le recevoir demain. Donc pour fin de semaine prochaine ça risque d'être chaud!


----------



## jjjeeefff (5 Août 2012)

fred7374 a dit:


> Sans vouloir técarter tout espoir, le mien à fait Shanghai/Amsterdam lundi dernier et je suis censé le recevoir demain. Donc pour fin de semaine prochaine ça risque d'être chaud!



Je suis exactement dans la meme situation!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (5 Août 2012)

Sparksangel a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> pour moi MBP retina 2,6Ghz avec 16Go de ram command&#279; le 26 juillet avec un délai d'expédition de 1-2 semaines..
> Préparation à l'expédition le 3 août
> ...


Expeditors fonctionne avec la "Référence d&#8217;expédition Apple" (dispo en cliquant sur "Suivre" dans la page de la commande).


----------



## Vinky (5 Août 2012)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, vu que le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui à Amsterdam, je peux espérer l'avoir vendredi ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (5 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris, vu que le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui à Amsterdam, je peux espérer l'avoir vendredi ?


Dans mon cas, le colis est arrivé le 2 à 18h à Amsterdam et à été remis à Apple le 4 à 10h.
Donc, bien que ça soit étonnant, il se peut qu'il soit transmis à Apple que mardi soir/mercredi, ce qui pourrait faire juste pour vendredi.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Août 2012)

@DianaE : Toujours pas de numéro de suivi ?
Dans la page "Shipment Status" je suis repassé à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais", ce qui voudrait dire que le transporteur l'a pris en charge...
(Précédemment, après livraison de Expeditors : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation")

Il faut que je sois là quand il passe, j'ai pas tellement envie que ça soit donné au remplaçant du gardien de l'immeuble...


----------



## eryllion (6 Août 2012)

@tarte en pion !:
Normalement, tu auras dans ton suivi une ligne qui apparaitra :
Assigné à : UPS ou TNT 
Puis une autre ligne avec le numéro de suivi du transporteur final.

J'ai eu comme toi, "Enlèvement en préparation" puis "Encheminement en cours" et enfin " les infos UPS et le numéro de suivi".

Moi cela a pris un peu moins de 20h, mais j'avais deux MacBook et des accessoires.

Il faudra voir sur l'interface de suivi de temps à autre, car il n'envoie pas de mail il me semble.

Courage, il arrivera bientôt


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Août 2012)

@eryllion : Merci, je continue à observer...


----------



## DianaE (6 Août 2012)

Moi toujours pareil que toi Tarte en Pion, exactement pareil dans les statuts. Je remarque des petites différences, par exemple sur Expeditors, la Proof of Delivery est maintenant bien derrière la delivery, datée d'aujourd'hui 12:59. Sûrement par soucis de cohérence chronologique ! Et puis sur la page du suivi Apple, le gros paragraphe en bas, qui parlait (de mémoire) de la prise en charge par UPS ou TNT et d'un numéro de suivi max 48h avant la livraison, a disparu. Mais la livraison estimée reste au 10 Août, et surtout toujours pas de service de livraison assignée, mais d'ici ce soir sans doute.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Août 2012)

Oui, j'avais pas vu ces changements, ça a aussi changé de la même manière.
Attendons...

Edit 17h : J'ai eu le numéro de suivi du transporteur : ça sera pour mercredi 8/8 par TNT !


----------



## DianaE (6 Août 2012)

Idem !


----------



## Vinky (6 Août 2012)

@tarte en pion : tu as été expédié le combien ? (pour comparer et voir si l'arrivé avant la fin de la semaine est "faisable" ?


----------



## Jet9009 (6 Août 2012)

je suis dans le même cas que tarte en pion et danae, cependant, avec un jour de décalage.
Le statut est passé en "arrivé à la destination finale - amsterdam" à 16h26, aujourd'hui.
Je peux espérer le recevoir d'ici vendredi non ?
Je commence à être impatient de revoir ce nouveau bijoux lol, mon premier Mac, et mon premier achat Apple d'ailleurs


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @tarte en pion : tu as été expédié le combien ? (pour comparer et voir si l'arrivé avant la fin de la semaine est "faisable" ?


"Préparation de l'expédition" le 31 et il a pris l'avion le 2.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




Jet9009 a dit:


> je suis dans le même cas que tarte en pion et danae, cependant, avec un jour de décalage.
> Le statut est passé en "arrivé à la destination finale - amsterdam" à 16h26, aujourd'hui.
> Je peux espérer le recevoir d'ici vendredi non ?
> Je commence à être impatient de revoir ce nouveau bijoux lol, mon premier Mac, et mon premier achat Apple d'ailleurs


Peut-être si c'est expédié mercredi maximum, sinon lundi...
Bon courage ! C'est long comme délai pour un premier Mac


----------



## Jet9009 (6 Août 2012)

j'ai confiance en mercredi ! 
oui c'est long, mais il faut savoir prendre son mal en patience


----------



## 7up (6 Août 2012)

Commande passée ce jour pour un MBP 15 non Retina avec option écran panoramique antireflet haute résolution.
D'après le mail de confirmation je serai livré entre le 14 et 17 aout.
L'attente va être longue...


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Avec un colis scanné à Créteil à 7h ce matin, je commence à espérer une livraison pour aujourd'hui ... pourvu que je n'ai pas tort.

Edit à l'instant : 10h13 "Out for delivery". Livrée dans la matinée serait idéal...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

Tu as de la chance, le mien est est resté à Créteil depuis 7h !


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

Si certains peuvent me dire si ils ont Lion ou ML d'office merci


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Tu as de la chance, le mien est est resté à Créteil depuis 7h !



Peut être que le suivi n'est juste pas à jour...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

Il est parti il y a 20', je cours chez moi...


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Ahhhh chouette !! Tu devrais l'avoir. Moi ils ne sont toujours pas passés en étant parti à 10h...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

Bonne réception !


----------



## Ephaistos78 (7 Août 2012)

bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai passé ma commande le 4 août pour un MacBook Pro Retina 2.6Ghz, 16Go  512Go .
Livraison prévue entre le 22 et le 24 août.

Mais comme j'ai pris les "accessoires" (un peu obligatoires quand même :mouais:  : Lecteur SuperDrive + câble Thunderbolt + câble Thunderbolt/Firewire + câble Thunderbolt/Ethernet), je me demande si ça ne retarde pas un peu plus la commande ?

A suivre......


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Bonne réception !



Ça y est ? Reçu ? C'était efficace ... je commence à me dire qu'ils m'ont pas trouvé.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Voilà, j'ai passé ma commande le 4 août pour un MacBook Pro Retina 2.6Ghz, 16Go  512Go .
> Livraison prévue entre le 22 et le 24 août.
> ...


Ça rallonge un peu parce que le colis n'est pas pris en charge directement par UPS/Fedex/TNT en Chine et le colis doit passer par les Pays-Bas.
Mais tu peux faire confiance au délai, et ça sera surement en avance ou dans la fourchette basse.
Bonne attente ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------




DianaE a dit:


> Ça y est ? Reçu ? C'était efficace ... je commence à me dire qu'ils m'ont pas trouvé.


Non non, j'attends aussi...


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Bon ça me rassure. Tu verras c'est insupportable, comme tu dois t'en douter. Surtout si tu as vue sur la rue, et qu'elle est minimalement passante.


----------



## Boris 41 (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai commandé vendredi en AOC -12% (via la famille ) MBP Retina 2,6Ghz, 16Go RAM, SSD 512 Go, Ethernet, SuperDrive, Adaptateur MagSafe 1 vers MagSafe 2 et AppleCare, puis j'ai effectué le virement hier soir. La période de livraison indiquée était entre le 20 et le 22 août.

Certains savent-ils si en paiement par virement le fait que j'ai laissé passer le WE pour payer a une incidence sur les délais et si les 5 à 7 jours annoncés par Apple pour le traitement du virement par leur intermédiaire (WorldPay) sont réels ?

Bonne réception aux chanceux qui sont sur le point d'être livrés


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Personnellement j'ai fait le virement un samedi et il a été pris en compte le mardi suivant, donc pas du tout les 5 à 7 jours préconisés par Apple. Par contre, la commande a réellement pris effet à la date de réception du paiement. Ce qui n'a pas modifié mes dates de livraison pour autant. L'ordi n'est pas arrivé en avance comme pour certains (mais ça ne semble pas dû de toute façon au mode de paiement), mais s'il arrive aujourd'hui, ou même d'ici vendredi, ça sera toujours conforme à la fourchette donnée au moment de la commande dans mon cas.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

Réceptionné !

Bonne chance pour ceux qui attendent encore !


----------



## Boris 41 (7 Août 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide 

J'ai donc une petite chance de ne pas devoir modifier mon lieu de livraison et de pouvoir faire la transition de mon MBP actuel vers le Retina en ayant les deux machines sous la main avant de revendre l'ancienne :love:


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Réceptionné !
> 
> Bonne chance pour ceux qui attendent encore !



Enjoy !


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Réceptionné !
> 
> Bonne chance pour ceux qui attendent encore !


 
Tu peux nous dire s'il te plait si tu as eu direct ML dessus à tout hasard ? 

Sinon enjoy !


----------



## Jet9009 (7 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Tu peux nous dire s'il te plait si tu as eu direct ML dessus à tout hasard ?
> 
> Sinon enjoy !



Et également si tu as des soucis "d'usine" ou pas sur ta série  ? ^^'

Moi c'est passé à "out for delivery" sur Exepeditors, je suis toujours confiant pour Vendredi  (ou ca sert a rien ? xD )


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Bon, moi aussi reçu. En ce qui me concerne Mountain Lion est déjà installé sur l'ordi. 

Par contre des soucis d'usine, c'est à dire ? A priori aucun soucis pour moi, mais je suis pas sure de comprendre la question ...

Maintenant le challenge pour moi, c'est de me réhabituer au clavier français, après cinq divines années sur un clavier québécois ...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

ML aussi pour moi.
J'ai l'impression que j'ai un pixel mort, je vais voir si je le retrouve facilement sur les 5 et quelques millions !..
Sinon c'est assez incroyable.

@DianaE : Tu sais que tu aurais pu commander par téléphone et demander le clavier que tu veux gratuitement ?


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Et bien non je ne savais pas !! Je le trouve franchement plus pratique pour taper, avec tous les accents disponibles directement et les chiffres aussi. Le même en azerty pourrait tout à fait exister en France. Mais bon de toute manière, je compte pas quitter la France, donc tôt ou tard, ça devait m'arriver.

Pourquoi suspectes tu un pixel mort ?
Aussi tu serais capable de me dire combien tu avais d'espace libre au départ ? J'ai voulu lancer un transfert de données avec l'assistant migration, mais je l'ai arrêté en cours, car il me prédisait 8h de transférer (et ça continuait d'augmenter), pour 18 pauvres Gigoctets, mais j'arrive pas à dire si ça m'a quand même bouffé de l'espace quelque part ...

L'écran est génial. Quel confort, après avoir été coincée dans un 13 pouces.


----------



## Elfoune (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens moi aussi de sauter le pas, MBP 13" de "base" (Etudiant en IUT informatique à la rentrée)  Livraison estimée le 9 ou le 10. ça fait deux ou trois mois que je traîne en invité sur le forum et que je lis les fils de discussion qui m'ont bien aider à arrêter mon choix grace à l'explication claire et précises de beaucoup d'entres vous. Je vais faire ma présentation de ce pas.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Jet9009 (7 Août 2012)

problèmes d'usine dans le genre écran jaune (lg/samsung), coque qui craque, rayures, gresillement du rétroéclairage... etc !


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

DianaE et Tarte en pion merci pour votre retour concernant ML


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Août 2012)

DianaE a dit:


> Et bien non je ne savais pas !! Je le trouve franchement plus pratique pour taper, avec tous les accents disponibles directement et les chiffres aussi. Le même en azerty pourrait tout à fait exister en France. Mais bon de toute manière, je compte pas quitter la France, donc tôt ou tard, ça devait m'arriver.
> 
> Pourquoi suspectes tu un pixel mort ?
> Aussi tu serais capable de me dire combien tu avais d'espace libre au départ ? J'ai voulu lancer un transfert de données avec l'assistant migration, mais je l'ai arrêté en cours, car il me prédisait 8h de transférer (et ça continuait d'augmenter), pour 18 pauvres Gigoctets, mais j'arrive pas à dire si ça m'a quand même bouffé de l'espace quelque part ...
> ...


Pour la migration :
De mémoire je crois qu'il y avait 229Go libre (de mémoire hein).
J'avais prévu le coup : j'avais acheté un boitier USB 3 et j'ai mis le disque de mon MacBook dedans.
Ça a pris 2h20 pour 150Go de données (à la louche encore). En fait j'avais pas assez enfoncé le connecteur donc j'ai tout fait en USB 2 je pense !

J'ai vu un tout petit point noir, c'est vraiment un pixel mort, mais il faut vraiment le chercher... j'hésite à le renvoyer. J'ai quand même 2 semaines pour décider.


----------



## DianaE (7 Août 2012)

Moi j'avais relié mes deux ordis par cable ethernet; j'avais cru comprendre que c'était rapide et tout, mais 8h (et sans doute plus si j'avais pas arrêté) pour 18 Go y avait qq chose qui clochait. Il devait utiliser le réseau wifi. Bref, je vais tout faire manuellement, avec l'essentiel. De toute manière, cet ordi ne peut contenir toutes mes données, donc son contenu sera très sélectif.

Aussi, concernant le pixel mort, c'est clair qu'il n'est pas évident de décider. Sur le principe, quand on paie ce prix on a le réflexe d'exiger que tout soit nickel. Mais dans les faits, un pixel mort, selon sa position etc. peut gêner plus ou moins et on serait tenter de laisser faire dans le cas où c'est discret, surtout après avoir attendu si longtemps; la perspective d'attendre à nouveau est très décourageante. Après si tu en as besoin vitalement immédiatement, la question se pose moins. Quand l'utilisation à venir est ... secondaire, alors à mon avis, il vaut mieux faire le sacrifice de qq jours supplémentaires. Après c'est clair que tu n'es pas non plus assuré de recevoir un ordi sans pixel morts la deuxième fois, vu la récurrence du phénomène ! Enfin tu as raison, utilise ces deux semaines pour voir comment tu le perçois au quotidien. Ultimement, c'est ce qui importe, ton confort d'utilisateur.

Pour revenir sur la question des défauts d'usine éventuels, en ce qui me concerne, depuis 2h d'utilisation, rien à dire. Time will tell, si qqchose se met à malfonctionner, je viendrais piquer ma crise ici, ne vous inquiétez pas !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Août 2012)

Vous allez rire : apparemment c'était une poussière ! :rateau:
(Elle ne s'enlevait pas avec le chiffon microfibre fourni avec, la qualité du chiffon était meilleure avant.)
En fait avec la résolution de l'écran les poussières sont de la taille d'un pixel et se calent parfaitement dessus... contrairement aux pixels plus grossiers habituels où les poussières sont plus petites.

Je peux vous faire baver ?
DiskSpeedTest 1Go :
Avant : 80.5 Mb/s écriture et 84.8 en lecture (disque dur 7200t/m le plus performant fin 2010)
Après : 365.9 / 407.9 :love:


----------



## esam74 (8 Août 2012)

Le mien à été envoyé le 4 et aucune nouvelle depuis sur le site mon dieu que j'en ai marre d'attendre si longtemps ça me gâche tout le plaisir


----------



## DianaE (8 Août 2012)

C'est long en effet. Moi j'ai du attendre plus d'un mois, j'ai du me trouver des occupations entre temps, partir en vacances, faire du bénévolat, etc... Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, à la livraison, le plaisir revient, intact !


----------



## MacBrasilian (8 Août 2012)

Coucou les rétiniens et les futurs rétiniens!

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé le macbook retina alors que les délais étaient de 1 à 2 semaines. Je l'ai commandé le dimanche 29 juillet et ils m'annoncent une livraison entre le 16 et le 22 Aout 

Vous pensez je recevrais le mail dexpédition quand ? Et a partir de lexpédition, cela met combien de temps, j'ai juste commandé la carte cadeau étudiant avec


----------



## DianaE (8 Août 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, fourchette entre 6-10 aout, mail d'expedition reçu le 1er aout, livraison réelle le 7 aout. Donc si je transpose dans ton cas, je dirais que tu devrais recevoir ce mail d'ici la fin de la semaine, lundi prochain grand max.


----------



## MacBrasilian (8 Août 2012)

Okay merci, je commençais a perdre un peu espoir..

L'attente est vraiment longue ! 

Mais bon sa en vaut la peine


----------



## Kawasien (8 Août 2012)

Bon mac 13 arrivé à Roissy Charles de Gaulle à 4h26. 
Ça va bientôt bon. Vivement qu'il arrive. C'est le premier il tarde de l'avoir


----------



## Jet9009 (8 Août 2012)

pour mon Retina, j'ai eu sur Expeditors "Services Completed: Delivered" hier a 15h36. Depuis, plus rien ! 
La phrase a disparu sur le suivi d'apple (parlant des 48h), mais pas encore de liens de suivi UPS ou TNT...
Je patiente donc encore et toujours ^^', jespère recevoir ça demain ou vendredi 
(si c'est parti d'Amsterdam aujourd'hui, ce sera en france demain je pense.... nan ?)


----------



## Arlekin (8 Août 2012)

Kawasien a dit:


> Bon mac 13 arrivé à Roissy Charles de Gaulle à 4h26.
> Ça va bientôt bon. Vivement qu'il arrive. C'est le premier il tarde de l'avoir


 


Jet9009 a dit:


> pour mon Retina, j'ai eu sur Expeditors "Services Completed: Delivered" hier a 15h36. Depuis, plus rien !
> La phrase a disparu sur le suivi d'apple (parlant des 48h), mais pas encore de liens de suivi UPS ou TNT...
> Je patiente donc encore et toujours ^^', jespère recevoir ça demain ou vendredi
> (si c'est parti d'Amsterdam aujourd'hui, ce sera en france demain je pense.... nan ?)


 

L'attente pour vous deux touche à sa fin 
Je penses que ce n'est plus qu'une question de jour.


----------



## Jet9009 (8 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> L'attente pour vous deux touche à sa fin
> Je penses que ce n'est plus qu'une question de jour.


  En espérant qu'on passe avant le week end


----------



## Vinky (8 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> En espérant qu'on passe avant le week end


Post de l'espoir 

Je suis dans le même "wagon" que toi et j'ai reçu le suivi TNT à l'instant avec date prévu pour vendredi


----------



## Jet9009 (8 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Post de l'espoir
> 
> Je suis dans le même "wagon" que toi et j'ai reçu le suivi TNT à l'instant avec date prévu pour vendredi




C'est ca winky ! j'ai reçu le suivi TNT tout a l'heure, livraison prévue vendredi ! 
(ahah, je l'avais dit dès le début que ce serait pour le 10 ! =P)


----------



## hellbola (8 Août 2012)

Je vais apporter ma pierre à l'édifice et donner mon avis sur le choix entre les 2 modèles:

J'ai pris le modèle "de base" avec le ssd de 256go tout simplement car à la maison j'ai un Nas Synology.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent je présente rapidement mon installation (d'où le choix du 256 go et pas du 512)

- Un Mbpr
- Un Nas Synology ds212+
Ce Nas est composé de disques dur 3,5", dans mon cas 2 DD de 2 to chacun qui sont montés en raid 1 (c'est à dire que les données sont copiées sur les 2 DD en même temps, si un des DD casse, on le remplace, les données ne sont pas perdues. Par contre on n'a que 2 to de stockage dispo au lieu de potentiellement 4 to si on additionne les DD)
Ce Nas est branché sur le réseau local à la maison, il est mon propre cloud, le système d'exploitation du Nas est juste extraordinaire (passez sur le site de la marque on peut l'essayer gratuitement). Mais le top c'est que ce Nas est aussi accessible depuis le net
On peut bien sur créer autant de comptes que nécessaire en activant tel ou tel droit, autorisant la lecture/écriture de tel ou tel dossier, chaque compte se loggant avec mot de passe.
Ce Nas + les 2 DD m'a couté il y a 6 mois 585, d'où mon choix pour le Mbpr 256 au lieu du 512.

Sans faire de pub, la sauvegarde automatique (via le cloud ou via timemachine compatible avec ce produit) et l'accessibilité des données en local ou depuis le net partout dans le monde rend le produit/solution absolument transparent et efficace.

A noter qu'il peut aussi faire server itunes, client torrent et plein d'autres outils.


----------



## Stooges974 (8 Août 2012)

Reçu ce jour par colissimo. Commade le 4 sur FNAC.com, plus un mois pour l'arrivé sur l'île de la réunion. Une fois payé l'octroi de mer 150  et l'ordinateur detaxé avec transport à 2303  soit un total de 2453  pour le mbpr 512go 2.6 GHz et 8go ram. Pas mal pour un achat vers l'île de la réunion . La FNAC ma envoyé un message pour m'annoncer une erreur de tarif lors de ma commande environ 300 au lieu des 34  facturé  pour le port. il on laissé le meilleure prix mais je ne suis pas sûre que çe tarif existe encore ce jour.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (9 Août 2012)

hellbola a dit:


> Je vais apporter ma pierre à l'édifice et donner mon avis sur le choix entre les 2 modèles:
> 
> J'ai pris le modèle "de base" avec le ssd de 256go tout simplement car à la maison j'ai un Nas Synology.
> 
> ...



+1 j'ai la même config DS212+ 2x2To Raid 1 + Disque dur 2To en USB3 (pour la sauvegarde du NAS, même en RAID 1...). Fabuleux ce NAS ... déjà bien rempli en photos et vidéos (650 Go) et j'ai commandé un MBPR mais en16Go et Disque  512Go (besoin de VM Windows et Linux). Vivement le 24 aout


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

Voilà ce que me dit le suivit TNT ce matin :

09 Aug 2012 06:16:25 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit. 
09 Aug 2012 03:50:59 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
09 Aug 2012 03:21:51 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 19:11:53 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit.
08 Aug 2012 19:08:58 Arnhem Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 18:04:00 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit. 


Et, c'est quoi Garonor ? xD C'est ou? mdr


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

C'est une ville proche de Paris.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------

PS : Soit plutôt content, moi il est en transit de Arnhem Hub depuis hier 19H :-°


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

ah ! bah c'est plus très loin alors ! =)
avec de la chance il est là cet aprem nan ?


----------



## chrisjea (9 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> ah ! bah c'est plus très loin alors ! =)
> avec de la chance il est là cet aprem nan ?



Tiens nous au courant parce que le mien est pas loin du tien :

09 Aug 2012 	05:18:29 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
09 Aug 2012 	03:50:59 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 	21:37:25 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
08 Aug 2012 	21:32:06 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 	18:04:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.

Sauf que vu que j'habite vers Marseille... ce sera plutôt pour demain 
En tout cas, j'espère avant le WE... !!!!


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

chrisjea a dit:


> 09 Aug 2012     05:18:29     Garonor Road Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 09 Aug 2012     03:50:59     Garonor Road Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 08 Aug 2012     21:37:25     Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit.
> 08 Aug 2012     21:32:06     Arnhem Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 08 Aug 2012     18:04:00     Eindhoven     Shipment In Transit.


Super rassurant, le miens est parti deux heurs avant toi de Arnhem Hub et il est toujours pas arrivé à Garonor....

WTF ?


----------



## chrisjea (9 Août 2012)

C'est juste une question de mise à jour du status je pense !!!
Rien de grave...

De toute façon, à moins d'habiter dans deux différents pays, ils prennent tous le même itinéraire (et donc les mêmes avions) jusqu'à la centrale (à côté de Paris apparemment) et de là, ils dispatchent dans les centres français selon ton lieu d'habitation


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Super rassurant, le miens est parti deux heurs avant toi de Arnhem Hub et il est toujours pas arrivé à Garonor....
> 
> WTF ?




tombé du camion ! ahahah dsl 

Perso je suis dans l'est de la france (territoire de belfort) et à 4heures de paris...
Donc si il partait de paris a 6h ce matin, je pense que cet aprem il peut être chez moi, je suis a 30 minutes du dépôt TNT... (il y en a un à Mulhouse si je me souviens bien... )

edit : pire ! je viens de voir que le dépot de ma région est à Meroux (Territoire de Belfort, 90), à 5 minutes de chez moi ! =O


----------



## chrisjea (9 Août 2012)

Il faut que sur le suivi il soit en status "livraison en cours" pour que tu sois livré... S'il est toujours en "en cours d'acheminement", c'est mauvais signe pour aujourd'hui... :s (san vouloir être rabat-joie ! lol)

Croisons les doigts pour toi


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Ouais on peut croire qu'il est tomé oui <_<

Sinon, oui pour la livraison aujourd'hui, c'est compliqué, mais tu peux peut-être contacté TNT s'il est arrivé dans l'après midi à l'entrepot pour aller le chercher toi directement


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

chrisjea a dit:


> Il faut que sur le suivi il soit en status "livraison en cours" pour que tu sois livré... S'il est toujours en "en cours d'acheminement", c'est mauvais signe pour aujourd'hui... :s (san vouloir être rabat-joie ! lol)
> 
> Croisons les doigts pour toi




on verra bien !  je suis impatient, mais je ne vais pas mourir si il arrive seulement demain matin ^^


----------



## chrisjea (9 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> on verra bien !  je suis impatient, mais je ne vais pas mourir si il arrive seulement demain matin ^^



En même temps, pour la plupart (du moins pour ce que j'ai pu constater), on attend depuis plus d'1 mois alors on est plus à 1 jour près tu me diras... (enfin quand même quoi !!!) lol

Edit: Jet, ta livraison est estimée à quand sur l'apple store et sur tnt ???


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

ils estiment la livraison au 10 pour moi !


----------



## Arlekin (9 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> tombé du camion ! ahahah dsl


 

A je me disais aussi que c'était étrange que je trouve par terre dans un champ un Mac avant même de l'avoir commandé !

ps : Le champ est proche d'une autoroute


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Août 2012)

Verdict pour ma part, le virement vient d'être validé et la date de livraison estimée vient de passer du 20-22 à 27-29  Ça fait pas du tout mes affaires ce report...


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> A je me disais aussi que c'était étrange que je trouve par terre dans un champ un Mac avant même de l'avoir commandé !
> 
> ps : Le champ est proche d'une autoroute


Si tu peux me le renvoyer ça serait sympa de ta part 

Sinon, après avoir envoyé un mail, ils m'ont rappellé pour me dire : "C'est normal". Bref sérieux sans l'être, c'est pas totalement normal que le suivi ne soit pas à jour mais bon...


----------



## Kawasien (9 Août 2012)

Trop fort. 

Mon mac aura mît plus de temps à traverser la France qu'à traverser l'Asie et l'Europe


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Kawasien a dit:


> Trop fort.
> 
> Mon mac aura mît plus de temps à traverser la France qu'à traverser l'Asie et l'Europe



Oui, impressionnant...

Bon pour ma part, il est directement passé par Lyon  Donc c'était pas le mien dans le champs


----------



## Sparksangel (9 Août 2012)

Le mien a une date de livraison prévue par TNT pour le 13 août (grrr)
Sachant qu'il a fait le trajet suivant pour le moment : 

09 Aug 2012 05:56:49 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit. 
09 Aug 2012 03:50:59 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
09 Aug 2012 03:21:02 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 20:13:40 Arnhem Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 18:56:42 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit. 
08 Aug 2012 18:53:30 Arnhem Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
08 Aug 2012 18:04:00 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit. 

Je garde espoir pour vendredi ! Sachant qu'il est a côté de Paris depuis 6h du matin, ça me parait long plus de deux jours pour pour me l'amener dans le Sud Ouest ( A 2h de Bordeaux)


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

Sparksangel a dit:


> Le mien a une date de livraison prévue par TNT pour le 13 août (grrr)
> Sachant qu'il a fait le trajet suivant pour le moment :
> 
> 09 Aug 2012 05:56:49 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit.
> ...



Exactement pareil et aucun changement depuis 6heure ce matin...

Edit : Vinky a été livré ?


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Exactement pareil et aucun changement depuis 6heure ce matin...
> 
> Edit : Vinky a été livré ?



Non non  Juste qu'il n'est pas passé par Garonor. Directement à Lyon.

Pour l'arrêt, c'est normal, il repart cette nuit direction le gros centre de tri le plus proche de chez vous pour vous êtes indiqué comme "en livraison" et donc être livré dans la journée


----------



## Jet9009 (9 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Non non  Juste qu'il n'est pas passé par Garonor. Directement à Lyon.
> 
> Pour l'arrêt, c'est normal, il repart cette nuit direction le gros centre de tri le plus proche de chez vous pour vous êtes indiqué comme "en livraison" et donc être livré dans la journée




tu devrais donc être livré demain toi aussi si j'ai bien compris ?
merci pour les infos ! Impatience salut ! ahah


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Yep. J'ai ça sur le suivi, plus confirmation par téléphone


----------



## Sparksangel (9 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Non non  Juste qu'il n'est pas passé par Garonor. Directement à Lyon.
> 
> Pour l'arrêt, c'est normal, il repart cette nuit direction le gros centre de tri le plus proche de chez vous pour vous êtes indiqué comme "en livraison" et donc être livré dans la journée


 
Ca veut donc dire qu'il aura pas bougé de Garonor de toute la journée Vinky ?


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

oui, ils se déplacent que durant la nuit (comme hier) les colis entre centre de tri


----------



## Kawasien (9 Août 2012)

Moi aussi pour demain

Je comprend mieux la dernier ligne. 

Chilly Mazarin, France	                 09/08/2012.    20:44 	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 09/08/2012	 6:02	        Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 08/08/2012	 4:26 	Lecture à l'arrivée
Je vous épargne les étape. 
Shanghai, China	                         07/08/2012	 6:17 	Lecture au départ


----------



## maxmed (9 Août 2012)

MBP retina commandé le 1/08, expédié aujourd'hui... 
Plus qu'à attendre.... :mouais::mouais:
Plutôt satisfait du délai d'expedition pour le moment....


----------



## MacBrasilian (9 Août 2012)

Commandé le 31/07, expédié tout à l'heure!
Je devrais le recevoir quand a peu pres?
L'expedition dure 2 a 7 jour max nan? Jours ouvrable?


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

MacBrasilian a dit:


> Commandé le 31/07, expédié tout à l'heure!
> Je devrais le recevoir quand a peu pres?
> L'expedition dure 2 a 7 jour max nan? Jours ouvrable?



Tout dépend si tu as une offre étudiant avec (carte itunes 80)

Si oui, tu peux compter entre 5 et 6 jours ouvrés. Si non, tu dois surement gagner une journée.


----------



## Jet9009 (10 Août 2012)

ils sont un peu c** chez TNT ou bien ? x)

10 Aug 2012 08:00:28 Besancon Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 

Ils ont pas déposé le colis dans le dépot le plus proche de chez moi  -_-'
bref, j'espere que je vais être livré aujourd'hui... ca commence a faire...


----------



## Sky73 (10 Août 2012)

02/08 : Commande du macbook
04/08 : Envoi du virement
08/08 : Réception du virement par Apple

Livraison prévue pour le 24 / 28 aout. 

Je pars pour un an à l'étranger le 29, je croise les doigts .


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

Bon ben voilà MBP rétina (modèle de "base" comme la signature de Vinky) commandé hier  avec la remise étudiante + la carte étudiante de 80 euro. 
Bobo carte bleu mais c'est pour une juste cause :rateau:

Par contre Apple vise une date de livraison entre le 27 et 29 Aout.... c'est pas super rapide. Pour le moment ma commande est au statut : "Articles en cours de traitement"

Il vous a fallu combien de temps environ pour passer en "Préparation" ?


Merci


----------



## Jet9009 (10 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Il vous a fallu combien de temps environ pour passer en "Préparation" ?
> 
> 
> Merci



11 jours pour moi...


----------



## Sparksangel (10 Août 2012)

Pour moi ça donne ça : 


10 Aug 2012 	08:20:00 	Bordeaux 	Onforwarded For Delivery 
10 Aug 2012 	05:41:05 	Bordeaux 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
09 Aug 2012 	05:56:49 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 


Sachant que j'habite à 2h de Bordeaux et qu'il y a des dépôt TNT plus proche, et que l'on m'annonce la date de livraison pour le 13 août, vous pensez que je peux quand même y croire pour aujourd'hui ?

Edit : c'est un peu le même problème que toi Jet9009


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> 11 jours pour moi...


 
Ok merci, je n'ai plus qu'a patienter avec une zen atitude.



Sparksangel a dit:


> Pour moi ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> 10 Aug 2012 08:20:00 Bordeaux Onforwarded For Delivery
> ...


 
J'ai un peu de doute pour aujourd'hui, les miracles arrivent parfois mais bon....
Croisons les doigts


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Août 2012)

Plus moyen de rechanger (déjà fait une fois avec succès hier) au moins temporairement l'adresse de livraison au cas ou Apple serait plus rapide que prévu (quand je clique sur mise à jour après avoir modifié l'adresse la roue tourne et le bouton reprend sa forme initiale, testé sous Safari et Chrome). 

Comme Arlekin je suis toujours à l'étape "Articles en cours de traitement" avec date de livraison prévue 27-29 août depuis que mon paiement a été validé hier (commande du 3 août). Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Plus moyen de rechanger (déjà fait une fois avec succès hier) au moins temporairement l'adresse de livraison au cas ou Apple serait plus rapide que prévu (quand je clique sur mise à jour après avoir modifié l'adresse la roue tourne et le bouton reprend sa forme initiale, testé sous Safari et Chrome).
> 
> Comme Arlekin je suis toujours à l'étape "Articles en cours de traitement" avec date de livraison prévue 27-29 août depuis que mon paiement a été validé hier (commande du 3 août). Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?



Je pense que si tu veux changer l'adresse, faut les appeller 

Pour ce qui est du "en cours de traitement" c'est le temps qu'ils aient votre mac. Moi ça à durée 3 semaines et demi. Maintenant c'est moins de 7 jours ouvrés apriori ?

Sinon, le colis est arrivé au centre de Montpellier. Ca va le faire


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Je pense que si tu veux changer l'adresse, faut les appeller
> 
> Pour ce qui est du "en cours de traitement" c'est le temps qu'ils aient votre mac. Moi ça à durée 3 semaines et demi. Maintenant c'est moins de 7 jours ouvrés apriori ?
> 
> Sinon, le colis est arrivé au centre de Montpellier. Ca va le faire


 

Oui je penses aussi que pour effectuer les modification faut les appeller.
A ! Vinky, je crois que tu vas tater la bestiole d'ici peu ^^


Sinon Boris41, je crois que nos Mac vont voyager ensemble... ou pas....


----------



## chrisjea (10 Août 2012)

Pensez vous qu'on puisse aller récupérer son colis dans le centre de tri directement ???
Parce que mon colis est à moins d'1h de chez moi et ils doivent me le livrer que lundi... :s


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

chrisjea a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'on puisse aller récupérer son colis dans le centre de tri directement ???
> Parce que mon colis est à moins d'1h de chez moi et ils doivent me le livrer que lundi... :s


Appelle-les 

Ils te le diront. Mais à mon avis c'est possible.


----------



## chrisjea (10 Août 2012)

Voilà je les ai appelé et c'est OK, je vais le récupérer sur le champ !!!


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

chrisjea a dit:


> Voilà je les ai appelé et c'est OK, je vais le récupérer sur le champ !!!


 

Chanceux que tu es ! 

Sinon Vinky ou en es tu de ton coté ?


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Sinon Vinky ou en es tu de ton coté ?


Il vient à l'instant de passer "en cours de livraison" ça devrait arriver du coup ^^

@chrisjea : Parfait ça  Bonne réception


----------



## aurique (10 Août 2012)

Sparksangel a dit:


> Sachant que j'habite à 2h de Bordeaux et qu'il y a des dépôt TNT plus proche, et que l'on m'annonce la date de livraison pour le 13 août, vous pensez que je peux quand même y croire pour aujourd'hui ?



Tu peux y croire !!! 
il est parti dans un camion qui dessert ta zone !en partant du Hub de TNT Bordeaux, chaque livreur à sa tournée qui fait, hors grandes villes entre 50 et 80 KM de rayon.


----------



## Jet9009 (10 Août 2012)

J'ai été livré il y a 1H30 !
C'est mon premier Mac et mon premier achat apple... Verdict : Le bébé est tout simplement magnifique ! J'hallucine, que ce soit face a la finition du produit ou face a l'OS... Je crois que je n'ai jamais été aussi impressionné par un achat "technologie" ! Bonne chance pour ceux qui patientent encore ! =)
Bon je galère pas mal vu que je ne connais pas trop mais ca viendra, je ne pense pas le renvoyer, ahah , quels sont les problèmes de série à vérifier à la réception ? J'ai vérifié la coque, pas de bosse ou de rayures, l'écran semble blanc et sans pixels morts... Je n'enttends pas de grésillements au niveau du clavier (en fait, je n'enttends aucun bruit ! quel confort !)
Sinon, petite question HS, j'ai déjà Mountain Lion d'installé, il n'y a pas une intégration de Twitter/Facebook a la Mandriva ? je croyais que si ^^


----------



## Lanfeust44 (10 Août 2012)

Salut, 
je crois que l'intégration Twitter et Facebook sont prévus dans une mise à jour prochaine ! Va falloir patienter 

---------- Post added at 12h19 ---------- Previous post was at 12h18 ----------




maxmed a dit:


> MBP retina commandé le 1/08, expédié aujourd'hui...
> Plus qu'à attendre.... :mouais::mouais:
> Plutôt satisfait du délai d'expedition pour le moment....



Rhooo le mien commandé le 01/08 toujours pas expédié :mouais:

---------- Post added at 12h22 ---------- Previous post was at 12h19 ----------




Arlekin a dit:


> "Il vous a fallu combien de temps environ pour passer en "Préparation" ?"
> Merci



1 semaine  Mais s'ils lenvoient pas, ça sert à rien !


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

Lanfeust44 a dit:


> Salut,
> je crois que l'intégration Twitter et Facebook sont prévus dans une mise à jour prochaine ! Va falloir patienter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h19 ---------- Previous post was at 12h18 ----------
> ...


 

A priori ajouter la carte étudiant ou pire faire des changements dans les options de la machine accentue le delais.

Si je ne me trompes pas en changeant les composants l'ordinateur provient de Chine, alors que si tu prends un modèle de base il vient depuis les Pays Bas....

Oui l'expédition est ce qu'il compte le plus ^^


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Août 2012)

Étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas de stocks il semble plutôt que toutes les commandes viennent de Chine. Et concernant les options je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt des accessoires qui prolongent la livraison car ils font passer le Mac par les Pays-Bas tandis qu'un Mac avec ou sans modif hardware mais sans accessoires ou carte étudiant part direct chez l'acheteur 

---------- Post added at 12h32 ---------- Previous post was at 12h27 ----------




Vinky a dit:


> Je pense que si tu veux changer l'adresse, faut les appeller
> 
> Pour ce qui est du "en cours de traitement" c'est le temps qu'ils aient votre mac. Moi ça à durée 3 semaines et demi. Maintenant c'est moins de 7 jours ouvrés apriori ?
> 
> Sinon, le colis est arrivé au centre de Montpellier. Ca va le faire



Juste pour rectification, suite à mauvaise présentation dans mon post, le "Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?" concernait le changement d'adresse et non le statut de la commande  J'ai déjà un tas de commandes chez Apple et je connaît assez bien leur fonctionnement mais je n'avais encore jamais eu à changer l'adresse de livraison (ou n'avais jamais rencontré de problème et je ne m'en souvient plus).


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

reçu le miens il y a une heure également 

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent 



Arlekin a dit:


> A priori ajouter la carte étudiant ou pire faire des changements dans les options de la machine accentue le delais.
> 
> Si je ne me trompes pas en changeant les composants l'ordinateur provient de Chine, alors que si tu prends un modèle de base il vient depuis les Pays Bas....
> 
> Oui l'expédition est ce qu'il compte le plus ^^


Perso. de base, il est parti de chine pour être réasemblé (carte étudiant) aux pays-bas.

@Boris 41 : Ok, j'avais mal compris ^^


----------



## chrisjea (10 Août 2012)

Et voilà, j'ajoute une pierre à l'édifice car je viens de rentrer chez moi avec le précieux !!!
Pas encore déballé mais je vais attendre un peu (histoire de manger un peu !!! lol)

Bon courage à ce qui doivent encore attendre (j'ai attendu au final plus d'un mois !!! -> commande passée le 9 juillet...)

Et à ceux qui l'ont reçu: Amusez vous bien !!! lol

Au fait, j'ai commandé le modèle de base et il à était expédié depuis Shanghai...
Dernière chose, j'ai récupéré 2 colis (le MBP et la carte cadeau je suppose)


----------



## Lanfeust44 (10 Août 2012)

chrisjea a dit:


> Et voilà, j'ajoute une pierre à l'édifice car je viens de rentrer chez moi avec le précieux !!!
> Pas encore déballé mais je vais attendre un peu (histoire de manger un peu !!! lol)
> 
> Bon courage à ce qui doivent encore attendre (j'ai attendu au final plus d'un mois !!! -> commande passée le 9 juillet...)
> ...



Gros veinard


----------



## Kawasien (10 Août 2012)

Reçu

Top cool. fonctionnent parfaitement bien.

Ca change du Hackintoch :rateau:


----------



## i am clara (10 Août 2012)

Salut à tous, mon MBP retina commandé le 30 juillet vient de passer en préparation à l'expédition 

Questons à ceux qui ont commandé un retina : Est-il livré avec lion ou moutain lion ??

C'est long d'attendre 

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

i am clara a dit:


> Salut à tous, mon MBP retina commandé le 30 juillet vient de passer en préparation à l'expédition
> 
> Questons à ceux qui ont commandé un retina : Est-il livré avec lion ou moutain lion ??
> 
> ...



Salut, 

Il est maintenant sous Moutain Lion


----------



## i am clara (10 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il est maintenant sous Moutain Lion



J'ai appellé 3 fois le support apple avec 3 interlocuteurs différents et tous me confirment qu'il sera livré sous lion avec passage gratuit sous ML ..... pourquoi de telles différences ??:mouais:

Cordialement


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

i am clara a dit:


> J'ai appellé 3 fois le support apple avec 3 interlocuteurs différents et tous me confirment qu'il sera livré sous lion avec passage gratuit sous ML ..... pourquoi de telles différences ??:mouais:
> 
> Cordialement



Quand as-tu appelé ?

Un collègue a reçu le sien il y a 10jours sous Lion, mais maintenant ils sont sous Moutain Lion.

J'ai par contre pu récupérer un code gratuit de ML pour pouvoir télécharger sur l'app Store la dernière version (et donc pouvoir installer via clé USB)


----------



## Kawasien (10 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> J'ai par contre pu récupérer un code gratuit de ML pour pouvoir télécharger sur l'app Store la dernière version (et donc pouvoir installer via clé USB)



Idem, je suis en train de faire la clef pour être tranquille !


----------



## i am clara (10 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Quand as-tu appelé ?
> 
> Un collègue a reçu le sien il y a 10jours sous Lion, mais maintenant ils sont sous Moutain Lion.
> 
> J'ai par contre pu récupérer un code gratuit de ML pour pouvoir télécharger sur l'app Store la dernière version (et donc pouvoir installer via clé USB)



Livraison estimée le 22 aout, j'ai appellé le support à 10h12, 13H25 et vers 16h ...

voilà tu sais tout .... je trouve long la livraison pour le 22 vu qu'il a été expédié aujourd'hui !

Cordialement


----------



## DianaE (10 Août 2012)

Kawasien a dit:


> Idem, je suis en train de faire la clef pour être tranquille !



Mince ... où avez vous récupérer ce code ? Moi comme une idiote j'ai dépensé 16 Euros en plus! Enfin, j'ai quand même eu la présence d'esprit de faire marcher la carte cadeau de 80 Euros ! Je savais pas quoi en faire de toute façon ...


----------



## Kawasien (11 Août 2012)

Simple demande de mise à jour gratuite.


----------



## chrisjea (11 Août 2012)

Mountain Lion de mon côté aussi


----------



## Kawasien (11 Août 2012)

Je l'ai reçu avec mountain lion.
La demande de mise à jours fonctionne. il envoi la marche à suivre pour le téléchargé ensuite reste plus qu'a créer la clef. Rien de plus simple sa prend moins de dix minute.


----------



## esam74 (11 Août 2012)

J'ai pas tout compris, le mien aura ml d'installé, comment je dois procéder pour me faire une clé USB avec?


----------



## Kawasien (11 Août 2012)

Peut importe la version installer. De toute façon maintenant il arrive tous sous ML
Il faut faire la demande de mise à jours (sur cette page) afin de pouvoir télécharger gratuitement le fichier d'installation de ML.


----------



## Jet9009 (11 Août 2012)

le mien était bien livré avec ML.
Mais je ne comprends pas, quel est l'intérêt de faire une "clef" ?
En faisant une clean install, on récupère bien le système comme a l'origine car il y a la partition cachée de sauvegarde, non ?


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Août 2012)

L'intérêt c'est surtout de pouvoir aussi l'installer sur les autres machines rattachées au même compte iTunes


----------



## Roman2K (11 Août 2012)

[GV][/GV]Bonjour. J'ai commandé un 2.3/16/256 :

Commande : 5 août
Réception du virement : 7 août
Temps d'expédition estimé : 5 - 7 jours
Date de livraison estimée : 23 - 27 août

Impatient de le recevoir, jamais autant attendu un colis de ma vie, sans exagérer .

*EDIT :* Wow, je viens de m'apercevoir que l'état de la commande est passé de "En cours de traitement" à "Préparation de l'expédition" .


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Août 2012)

C'est stressant cette histoire de délais longs qui peuvent être raccourcis, je ne sais plus quelle adresse de livraison mettre... Impossible de les appeler avant lundi. C'est jamais bon de commander un Mac tant on est impatient de l'avoir


----------



## esam74 (11 Août 2012)

Le mien arrive mercredi youhouuuuuuuuu


----------



## Arlekin (12 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> *EDIT :* Wow, je viens de m'apercevoir que l'état de la commande est passé de "En cours de traitement" à "Préparation de l'expédition" .


 
C'est pire que d'attendre le papa noêl haha, on scrute chaque avancement de commande.



Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est stressant cette histoire de délais longs qui peuvent être raccourcis, je ne sais plus quelle adresse de livraison mettre... Impossible de les appeler avant lundi. C'est jamais bon de commander un Mac tant on est impatient de l'avoir


 
Mais c'est justement sa qui est bon :rateau: savoir qu'il est quelque part.... attendant que toi....
Moi je trépines d'impatience de voir le status de commande changer.


----------



## Sky73 (12 Août 2012)

Le suivi ne marche plus depuis ce matin


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Oui depuis la fermeture (et réouverture) de l'Apple Store ça ne fonctionne plus, mais rien d'anormal c'est assez fréquent 

Edit : À peine le temps de poster ma réponse que c'était de retour !


----------



## Roman2K (12 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> C'est pire que d'attendre le papa noêl haha, on scrute chaque avancement de commande.



Exactement .



Sky73 a dit:


> Le suivi ne marche plus depuis ce matin



Idem tout à l'heure. C'est rétabli.


----------



## Swayer (12 Août 2012)

Salut à tous, pour ma part j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro Retina de base le 6 août pour une livraison estimée entre le 20 et le 22 août. Expédié hier (11/08/12), j'ose espérer une livraison un peu anticipée, vendredi par exemple... Mais sans trop d'espoirs. 

Un véritable gosse  (bien que l'achat de ce MBPR découle d'un véritable besoin pro)

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Salut à tous, pour ma part j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro Retina de base le 6 août pour une livraison estimée entre le 20 et le 22 août. Expédié hier (11/08/12), j'ose espérer une livraison un peu anticipée, vendredi par exemple... Mais sans trop d'espoirs.
> 
> Un véritable gosse  (bien que l'achat de ce MBPR découle d'un véritable besoin pro)
> 
> Bon courage à tous !



Expédié hier ? tu as largement tes chances pour vendredi ! table même pour jeudi


----------



## Arlekin (12 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Salut à tous, pour ma part j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro Retina de base le 6 août pour une livraison estimée entre le 20 et le 22 août. Expédié hier (11/08/12), j'ose espérer une livraison un peu anticipée, vendredi par exemple... Mais sans trop d'espoirs.
> 
> Un véritable gosse  (bien que l'achat de ce MBPR découle d'un véritable besoin pro)
> 
> Bon courage à tous !


 
Ta commande est pour le moins rapide par rapport aux autres, en gros 15 jours 

La mienne du 10 Août est prévue pour le 27-29 Août, sa reste correcte quand même. (modèle de base sans option, juste la carte Etudiante de 80euro)


----------



## Swayer (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Expédié hier ? tu as largement tes chances pour vendredi ! table même pour jeudi



Il doit transiter par les Pays Bas étant donné que j'ai fait la semi-erreur de commander une carte étudiant... Mais l'hypothèse d'une livraison jeudi me rend euphorique ! 



Arlekin a dit:


> Ta commande est pour le moins rapide par rapport aux autres, en gros 15 jours
> 
> La mienne du 10 Août est prévue pour le 27-29 Août, sa reste correcte quand même. (modèle de base sans option, juste la carte Etudiante de 80euro)



En effet, de ce que j'ai lu sur ce topic jusqu'ici, je suis plutôt chanceux !


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Il doit transiter par les Pays Bas étant donné que j'ai fait la semi-erreur de commander une carte étudiant... Mais l'hypothèse d'une livraison jeudi me rend euphorique !
> 
> 
> 
> En effet, de ce que j'ai lu sur ce topic jusqu'ici, je suis plutôt chanceux !



il est passé par les pays bas le miens, expédié lundi, recu vendredi, donc bon, tkt pas, tu l'auras dans la semaine qui vient


----------



## Swayer (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> il est passé par les pays bas le miens, expédié lundi, recu vendredi, donc bon, tkt pas, tu l'auras dans la semaine qui vient



Je croise les doigts ! Tu en es satisfait ?


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Je croise les doigts ! Tu en es satisfait ?



Pour le moment, hormis quelques soucis de point de vue logiciel car c'est mon premier ordinateur sous Mac Os, je suis pleinement satisfait, c'est une tuerie ! reste a résoudre mes problèmes de NTFS et de dual screen, et c'est tout bon ! =)


----------



## Swayer (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Pour le moment, hormis quelques soucis de point de vue logiciel car c'est mon premier ordinateur sous Mac Os, je suis pleinement satisfait, c'est une tuerie ! reste a résoudre mes problèmes de NTFS et de dual screen, et c'est tout bon ! =)



MacFuse ne fonctionne pas sous Mountain Lion ?


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> MacFuse ne fonctionne pas sous Mountain Lion ?



Partiellement, en fait, une clef USB3.0 est reconnue, je peux lire et ecrire, pareil pour un DD 2.0, mais mon bon DD 3.0, je peux que lire, pas moyen d'ecrire... ca commence a m'enerver


----------



## Lanfeust44 (12 Août 2012)

Sky73 a dit:


> Le suivi ne marche plus depuis ce matin



Moi mon suivi se résume à ça: 

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4379/suividelivraison.png

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8244/suividelivraison2.png

C'est normal ? Rien sur expeditors.com non plus avec la référence dexpédition commençant par 8. 
J'croise les doigts pour cette semaine !


----------



## i am clara (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Expédié hier ? tu as largement tes chances pour vendredi ! table même pour jeudi





Swayer a dit:


> Il doit transiter par les Pays Bas étant donné que j'ai fait la semi-erreur de commander une carte étudiant... Mais l'hypothèse d'une livraison jeudi me rend euphorique !



Moi expédié vendredi, rien sur expeditors   et livraison pour le 22 ( mercredi pas celui la mais celui d'apres ...)

j'espère pour vendredi, mais n'oubliez pas cette histoire du 15 aout !!!!! 

Donc à voir et normalement je le recois sous lion, je prie pour que ca soit le cas ! :love:

Cordialement


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Ne rêves pas ! Tu le recevras sous Mountain Lion, pas Lion.


----------



## i am clara (12 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ne rêves pas ! Tu le recevras sous Mountain Lion, pas Lion.



Qui vivra verra

Ta parole contre celle de apple .....


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Celle d'Apple ou d'un conseiller Apple ? 

Les machines encore livrée sous Lion sont des stocks d'avant la sortie de Mountain Lion, après les usines ont changé leurs installations logicielles (et probablement la version de l'EFI). Le MacBook Pro Retina n'est pas disponible sur stock actuellement donc ta machine expédiée vendredi a été produite dans les jours ou heures qui ont précédé sont expédition, elle sera équipée de Mountain Lion. 

Ne te fie surtout pas à ce que t'a dis une conseiller Apple par téléphone et n'espère surtout pas avoir Lion car tu vas déchanter au démarrage...


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

i am clara a dit:


> Qui vivra verra
> 
> Ta parole contre celle de apple .....



Tu peux être sûre à 100% que tu auras Mountain Lion 

Tous les MBPr reçu depuis 4 jours sont sous Moutain Lion, le tiens arrivera une semaine après tout le monde. Il sera donc également sous Moutain Lion.


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Tu peux être sûre à 100% que tu auras Mountain Lion
> 
> Tous les MBPr reçu depuis 4 jours sont sous Moutain Lion, le tiens arrivera une semaine après tout le monde. Il sera donc également sous Moutain Lion.



C'est clair et net que ce sera sous Moutain Lion oui x)
Mais, quel mal à avoir Mountain Lion a la place de Lion ?


----------



## i am clara (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> C'est clair et net que ce sera sous Moutain Lion oui x)
> Mais, quel mal à avoir Mountain Lion a la place de Lion ?



la forte baisse de batterie entre les 2 malheureusement 

Mais alors : pourquoi appelle tient de tels propos en me garantissant une livraison sous lion ?


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Parce qu'il ne voulait pas te contrarier et s'éviter une longue discussion et une éventuelle annulation de commande...

La baisse d'autonomie c'est un problème de jeunesse, ça sera très vite corrigé par voie logicielle. C'est comme ça à chaque sortie d'un nouvel OS aussi bien OS X que iOS, pas d'inquiétude à avoir


----------



## i am clara (12 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Parce qu'il ne voulait pas te contrarier et s'éviter une longue discussion et une éventuelle annulation de commande...
> 
> La baisse d'autonomie c'est un problème de jeunesse, ça sera très vite corrigé par voie logicielle. C'est comme ça à chaque sortie d'un nouvel OS aussi bien OS X que iOS, pas d'inquiétude à avoir



C'est quand meme inadmissible cette forte baisse de batterie de plus que ca ne sera pas réglé avant un bon mois et demi car la 10.8.1 ne corrige pas le problème et de plus j'en ai trop bavé sous lion à ses débuts pour remettre ca ......


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Après clean install, en WiFi rétro-éclairage allumé à minima, 1/3 de luminosité, safari (7 onglets), wlm, message et mail ouvert. temps estimé de batterie entre entre 6 et 8h. 

Donc de ce côté là, pas de souci pour ma part...

PS : C'est l'estimation Apple. Reste à voir en pratique ce que ça donne


----------



## i am clara (12 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Après clean install, en WiFi rétro-éclairage allumé à minima, 1/3 de luminosité, safari (7 onglets), wlm, message et mail ouvert. temps estimé de batterie entre entre 6 et 8h.
> 
> Donc de ce côté là, pas de souci pour ma part...
> 
> PS : C'est l'estimation Apple. Reste à voir en pratique ce que ça donne



écoute, je reste optimiste, pour l'instant j'attends mon colis, je suis déjà content de pouvoir aquérir ce macbook pro retina donc je verrai bien à la réception et malgré quelques soucis plus ou moins isolés, ca à l'air d'être une excellente machine et puis j'oubliais mais sous lion il y a pas mal de problème de lag donc vu quapparemment j'aurai ML je verrai si je constate des soucis. Et si je suis trop déçu je demanderai un échange sous 14 jours !  

Cordialement


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

C'est même un remboursement que tu peux demander sous 14 jours 

Rien ne dit que la 10.8.1 ne résoudra pas le problème, seules des versions intermédiaires ont été transmises aux développeurs pour tests. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple prenne le problème à la légère c'est juste que les correctifs prévus ne sont peut-être pas prêts pour être testés.


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Après clean install, en WiFi rétro-éclairage allumé à minima, 1/3 de luminosité, safari (7 onglets), wlm, message et mail ouvert. temps estimé de batterie entre entre 6 et 8h.
> 
> Donc de ce côté là, pas de souci pour ma part...
> 
> PS : C'est l'estimation Apple. Reste à voir en pratique ce que ça donne



Alors en 50 min, pour cette utilisation, j'ai usé 10% d'autonomie.

Donc partant de là, en règle de trois, ça fait 7 h et demi pour qu'il ne reste plus que 10%.


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Surtout pas de règle de 3 avec une estimation du temps restant en batterie, c'est bien trop aléatoire pour qu'on puisse en déduire quoi que ce soit


----------



## Arlekin (13 Août 2012)

Je restes toujours septique sur les tests concernant la batterie, car bon faire un rafraichissement automatique toute les 10 secondes d'une page safari sans rien toucher d'autre....

On est loin d'une utilisation réel, personne ne fait que du surf pendant 7 à 8 heures (enfin en terme non professionnel).
On lance Itune, on ferme Safari, on relance safari, on allume skype, on coupe le son itune pendant qu'on skype, on regarde ces mails et 30 onglets safari ..... etc

Après on atteint facilement 7heures sans rien toucher..... mais alors à quoi sert le Mac !


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Surtout pas de règle de 3 avec une estimation du temps restant en batterie, c'est bien trop aléatoire pour qu'on puisse en déduire quoi que ce soit


Non pas avec une estimation du temps restant, mais avec du utilisé (ce qui change quand même).

@Arlekin : J'ai fait un "test" pour une utilisation web multi-application (mail/safari/Wlm/messages). Après on peut faire d'autres tests dans d'autres utilisation oui.


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Oui mais tu te base bien sur ce que l'OS t'indique comme pourcentage de batterie restante, c'est bien là qu'est le problème. Ce chiffre n'a que peu de valeur tant la consommation de la batterie peut varier même si l'utilisation te paraît être la même.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (13 Août 2012)

Ma commande passée le 4 août vient d'être expédiée et la livraison initialement prévue entre le 22 et le 24 août à été revue pour le 22 "au plus tard" .
J'aime les délais logistiques d'Apple quand ils sont revus à la baisse


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui mais tu te base bien sur ce que l'OS t'indique comme pourcentage de batterie restante, c'est bien là qu'est le problème. Ce chiffre n'a que peu de valeur tant la consommation de la batterie peut varier même si l'utilisation te paraît être la même.


Bah le pourcentage c'est physique.

après, j'ai fait une simulation parce que l'inconvénient des batteries longues durées, c'est que c'ets long à tester 

@Ephaistos78 tudevrais le recevoir entre le 21 et le 24. Soit groso modo le délai annconé


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Changement d'adresse fait ce matin auprès du support commandes Apple Store, y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il soit expédié avant jeudi pour ne pas à avoir à faire un énième changement


----------



## Lanfeust44 (13 Août 2012)

Combien de temps apres l'expédition faut-il pour pouvoir tracer son colis par expeditors.com ?
Le site expeditors m'indique qu'il n'y a aucune trace de mon colis alors qu'il est parti le 10 aout 
Merci de vos reponses les gars


----------



## Stuart (13 Août 2012)

Lanfeust44 a dit:


> Combien de temps apres l'expédition faut-il pour pouvoir tracer son colis par expeditors.com ?
> Le site expeditors m'indique qu'il n'y a aucune trace de mon colis alors qu'il est parti le 10 aout
> Merci de vos reponses les gars




Même chose que toi ! Expedié le 10 aout et aucune information sur expeditors.com. J'espère pouvoir le recevoir vendredi même si la date annoncée est pour le "22 aout au plus tard"...


----------



## Lanfeust44 (13 Août 2012)

Stuart a dit:


> Même chose que toi ! Expedié le 10 aout et aucune information sur expeditors.com. J'espère pouvoir le recevoir vendredi même si la date annoncée est pour le "22 aout au plus tard"...



Pareil, livraison prevue le 22/08. Ca me parait loin. Tu fais signe si ca bouge de ton coté?


----------



## Stuart (13 Août 2012)

Etrange...Alors que la notification d'expedition m'est parue vendredi par mail, je reçois aujourd'hui un nouveau mail me spécifiant que ma commande a bel et bien quitté leurs entrepots. Que faut il en penser ? Le MBPr est il bien parti vendredi ou aujourd'hui ? Quoi qu'il en soit toujours aucune info sur le suivi d'apple  ni sur expeditors.com


copie du mail reçu aujourd'hui : 


> "
> Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu  un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison  prévue.
> Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais  seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.
> Dès lors, veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande en ligne.  Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici.
> ...


----------



## Lanfeust44 (13 Août 2012)

Je viens de recevoir le meme mail ! Etrange en effet... Wait & see:mouais:


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

J'avais reçu ce mail également, juste avant qu'il parte (ou le lendemain) de son passage à expeditor.

PS : Vous prenez bien le bon numéro pour expeditor ?


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Il me semble qu'il a été dit plus tôt dans ce post que lorsque le colis passe en expédition c'est parce qu'il quitte la Chine, mais que le suivi n'est disponible que lorsqu'il est passé par la case Pays Bas, ce qui peux expliquer l'écart entre le statut "Expédié le..." et le mail que vous avez reçu.


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il a été dit plus tôt dans ce post que lorsque le colis passe en expédition c'est parce qu'il quitte la Chine, mais que le suivi n'est disponible que lorsqu'il est passé par la case Pays Bas, ce qui peux expliquer l'écart entre le statut "Expédié le..." et le mail que vous avez reçu.



en fait quand il est "expédié" tu peux suivre ton colis sur le site expeditor.com.

Une fois arrivé là bas, tu reçois le lendemain le lien vers le transporteur final.

Faut compter 3-4 jours à peu près avant le transporteur final  .


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

C'est lié au Retina ça ? Parce que j'ai jamais eu de tels délais (malgré l'envoi de configurations perso depuis la Chine) sur mes deux précédents MBPu (REV A et Mid 2010).


----------



## Stuart (13 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il a été dit plus tôt dans ce post que lorsque le colis passe en expédition c'est parce qu'il quitte la Chine, mais que le suivi n'est disponible que lorsqu'il est passé par la case Pays Bas, ce qui peux expliquer l'écart entre le statut "Expédié le..." et le mail que vous avez reçu.




Si je suis ta logique, cela voudrait dire que nos MBP viennent d'arriver aux Pays Bas et on peut espérer une livraison dans la semaine. Ce serait trop beau  vu que je m'absente a partir du weekend prochain. 

L'autre logique serait de dire que l'avis dexpédition donné vendredi a anticipé le départ du cargo d'aujourd'hui (je ne sais pas si les avions transporteurs d'expeditors volent le weekend) et qu'il n'est parti qu'aujourd'hui, doù le mail de ce début d'après midi. N'ayant aucune info donnée par expeditors ("no data in this table") je penche plus pour cette solution. 
Bref je suis comme un enfant a scruté le moindre petit miles parcouru par l'objet tant attendu mais aussi totalement dans le flou...


----------



## Roman2K (13 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Dans un premier temps, j'ai eu _Merge In Tnst NL Til_, ce qui signifie que c'est uue commandes dont les articles sont regroupés aux Pays-Bas avant l'envoi au client. Du coup, je me dis que j'aurais presque mieux fait de ne pas prendre la carte iTunes gratuite. Mais bonn 80 &#8364; offerts...



Ma commande est passée à "Préparation de l'expédition" samedi 11 août. Aujourd'hui lundi 13 août, cela n'a pas bougé.

Lorsque je clique sur "Détails de la commande", j'ai également "Méthode : Merge In Tnst NL Til".

Cela signifie-t-il le colis sans carte cadeau ni adaptateur est encore en Chine ? Ou bien il est potentiellement en train de voyager (ou arrivé) aux Pays-Bas où ils ajoutent ces 2 objets au colis -- sans e-mail de notification ni suivi ?

Dans le deuxième cas, le passage à l'état "Expédié" correspondra au départ de Pays-Bas et non de Chine. Je peux donc m'attendre à voir "Préparation de l'expédition" encore quelques jours ?

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

@Boris 41 : Je ne sais pas, mais c'est ce que j'ai constaté sur le forum pour beaucoup de monde (la seule chose que je ne sais pas c'est si la carte étudiant était la raison de ce rallongement, dans mon cas j'en avais une)

@Stuart : Le mien à voyager via expeditor un dimanche


----------



## Lanfeust44 (13 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> PS : Vous prenez bien le bon numéro pour expeditor ?


Oui, le numéro Référence dexpédition Apple commençant par 8


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (13 Août 2012)

UPS a toujours des soucis pour livrer les particuliers non? j'hesite a commander sur le net car dans ma rue il y a des travaux et j'ai deja eu des soucis avec UPS..


----------



## Lanfeust44 (13 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> UPS a toujours des soucis pour livrer les particuliers non? j'hesite a commander sur le net car dans ma rue il y a des travaux et j'ai deja eu des soucis avec UPS..



Quelle importance ! Tu appelles le centre UPS et tu leur demandes de garder le colis au chaud chez eux pour passer le prendre toi meme. Au moins, tu restes pas bloqué chez toi à attendre comme un couillon et t'es super excité dans ta voiture sur le trajet à l'idee d'aller le chercher


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (13 Août 2012)

excellente idée j'y avais pas penser ! je pensais qu'il n'acceptais pas de venir le chercher au dépot


----------



## Arlekin (14 Août 2012)

Commandé le 9 Août, toujours "Article en cours de traitement" en ce Mardi 14 :hein:

J'espère que ca va bouger dans la semaine quand même... ( je sais je suis impatient mais quand j'avais vu les délais raccourci à 5-7jours livraison, je croyais 5 à 7 jours chez moi xD , pourquoi Apple compte pas les jours en plus pour construire la bestiole ?).


Moi aussi j'aimerai bien un mail comme quoi l'expédition est avancée comme pour certains.


----------



## esam74 (14 Août 2012)

Livraison le 14...aujourd'hui quoi !!!! 
La journée va être longue au travail je reçois aussi mon Nikon d5100!


----------



## Lanfeust44 (14 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Livraison le 14...aujourd'hui quoi !!!!
> La journée va être longue au travail je reçois aussi mon Nikon d5100!


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que tu ne vas le recevoir que demain


----------



## Stuart (14 Août 2012)

Toujours aucunes nouvelles a part ma facture reçue par mail il y a 20 minutes et mon compte débité ce matin.  

Expédié le 10 aout
statut : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

ce statut n'est pas censé être la dernière étape ? mais toujours pas de tracking.

le suivi de commande d'apple laisse sacrément a désirer.


----------



## Lanfeust44 (14 Août 2012)

Facture reçue aujourd'hui également !! Ou sont nos rMBP ??? Tjrs chinois, au large en mer de Chine, dans l'océan indien, dans les airs ??? Je sens bien que je manque au mien, qu'il a peur, qu'il crie mon nom :love:
Ce p..tain de site expeditors qui ne dit rien ...rhaaaaa comme un gosse !!


----------



## filou66 (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

ma commande a été passée le 07/08 et c'est seulement aujourd'hui qu'elle est passé dans le status "Préparation de l'expédition" . Je me demandais combien de temps cette étape pouvait prendre de temps ?

Sinon pour apporter un peu d'eau au moulin, le suivi de commande indique que les articles seront mergés en hollande et qu'ils ne seront expédiés que lorsqu'ils seront tous disponibles. Du coup, je pense que la commande passe dans l'état "expédié" que lorsque les articles ont été rassemblés en Hollande et qu'ils partent du dépôt, et non lorsque le pc part de Chine comme j'ai pu le lire un peu plus haut. Mais tout ceci n'est que mon interprétation...


----------



## Swayer (14 Août 2012)

Stuart a dit:


> Toujours aucunes nouvelles a part ma facture reçue par mail il y a 20 minutes et mon compte débité ce matin.
> 
> Expédié le 10 aout
> statut : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> ...



Idem pour moi, expédié le 11 août, compte débité ce matin également, même statut et toujours pas de tracking également...


----------



## Stuart (14 Août 2012)

Etant donné que nous avons été débités (en date du 13 aout pour moi sur mon relevé de compte) on peut imaginer qu'ils ne sont plus en Chine (en comparant avec les anciens posts). Ils sont peut être même déjà en transit pour la France ou encore bloqués a Amsterdam (foutue carte cadeau...)

Demain c'est ferié pour nous les français mais pas pour les néerlandais. Avec de la chance ça bougera vite ! Ou pas...


----------



## Swayer (14 Août 2012)

Stuart a dit:


> Etant donné que nous avons été débités (en date du 13 aout pour moi sur mon relevé de compte) on peut imaginer qu'ils ne sont plus en Chine (en comparant avec les anciens posts). Ils sont peut être même déjà en transit pour la France ou encore bloqués a Amsterdam (foutue carte cadeau...)
> 
> Demain c'est ferié pour nous les français mais pas pour les néerlandais. Avec de la chance ça bougera vite ! Ou pas...




Idem, je regrette amèrement d'avoir choisi une carte cadeau. D'autant plus que j'en ai besoin assez rapidement en raison de contraintes pro. 

Tu penses que c'est jouable pour vendredi ? (Livraison estimée le 22/08...)


----------



## filou66 (14 Août 2012)

personne pour me dire combien de temps vous êtes restés à l'étape "préparation de l'expédition" ?


----------



## esam74 (14 Août 2012)

Hehehe je l'ai enfin reçu, le saint graal !  Je dis à mon boss que je suis malade demain... Ha mince c'est moi le boss


----------



## Boris 41 (14 Août 2012)

Le miens est passé en "Préparation à l'expedition" dans le courant de l'après-midi. Y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il arrive au plus tard le 23 sinon les emmerdes commencent  Les "déjà livrés" vous pensez que c'est jouable avec accessoires et carte cadeau iTunes (avec le fameux "merge in tnst nl til") ?


----------



## Vinky (14 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Le miens est passé en "Préparation à l'expedition" dans le courant de l'après-midi. Y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il arrive au plus tard le 23 sinon les emmerdes commencent  Les "déjà livrés" vous pensez que c'est jouable avec accessoires et carte cadeau iTunes (avec le fameux "merge in..." ?



Avec une housse et la carte cadeau, le "passage de préparation de l'expédition" à "dans mes mains" il a fallu 8jours.

Donc ça devrait être chaud pomme de terre


----------



## Boris 41 (14 Août 2012)

8 jours ça fait mercredi, c'est large


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (14 Août 2012)

commander ce matin  livraison estimée le 30 , bon ben ca va c'est pas la mer à boire ^^

J'ai pris la carte etudiante donc délai allongé..


----------



## esam74 (14 Août 2012)

Petit retour pour vous apres qq heures de mon retina. 
J'ai la dalle lg mais je ne vois absolument aucun soucis, aucun craquement non plus ou que ce soit.
Pour ce fameux lag, il y a effectivement une mini difference selon quelle carte on utilise, mais les sites ou on ressent ce (tres) leger lag sont rares, je ne l'ai vu que sur fb pour l'instant.
J'avais un Air de 2010 et c'est hallucinant la difference niveau ssd pourtant le Air etait un missile a coté de mon imac i7 avec dd classique.
j'ai testé minecraft ca tourne a fond toujours fluide.
Par contre c'est vrai que ca chauffe un peu, j'avais perdu l'habitude.
Bonne attente a vous!


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (15 Août 2012)

C'est normal de ne pas avoir eu de confirmation par mail? aucun mail alors que sur le suivi la commande est en cours de traitement


----------



## Vinky (15 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> C'est normal de ne pas avoir eu de confirmation par mail? aucun mail alors que sur le suivi la commande est en cours de traitement



Commandé depuis combien de temps ? Perso. J4ai reçu le miens plusieurs longues minutes minutes après la commande (presque une heure)


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (15 Août 2012)

ah mais c 'est normal , c 'est tout expliqué sur le store , un mail de confirmation uniquement si le mode de payement est autre que carte bancaire , le mail de confirmation est envoyé lorsque le prevelement est effectué , donc c'est normal en fait


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Bonne nouvelle, mon status vient de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition"  (commande du 9 Août)
Il est dans les "starting blocs" !

La date de livraison reste au 27-29 Août. Rolala j'imagines mon petit Rétina tout chaud dans sa boite tel un bon ptit pain tout juste sortie du four du boulanger :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Août 2012)

Tu devrais le recevoir en même temps que moi  La date de livraison prévue changera quand il passera au statut "Expédié" !


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Tu devrais le recevoir en même temps que moi  La date de livraison prévue changera quand il passera au statut "Expédié" !


 

A d'accord, en gros Apple va affiner la date de livraison si je comprends bien.
Me concernant mon MBPr a pour destination finale Paris et toi Boris ?


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Août 2012)

Pour le moment un petit village perdu en Corrèze à la limite du Cantal, le calvaire des transporteurs


----------



## i am clara (15 Août 2012)

Pour tous les inquiets n'ayant rien sur expeditors et dont je fais parti... je viens de retrouver ca ! 

Moi aussi livraison le 22 comme plusieurs ici et carte cadeau également donc pas de tracking jusqu'aux pays bas ..

De plus sachez qu'il reste environ 2 jours en dédouanement dans l'&éroport d'arrivée avant d'être remis à UPS ou TNT 

En espérant avoir aidé : cordialement 





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tss, les gamins sont plus patients que moi !
> 
> Ceci étant, j'ai le fin mot de l'histoire !
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Août 2012)

Hourra ! Expédié avec date de livraison estimée au 20, ça devrait le faire pour un livraison au pire le 23.

En plus le numéro de série de la machine est sur la facture donc je peux déjà demander mon code pour ML histoire de l'installer sur les autres Mac :love:

Edit : ça vient de passer du 20 au 27 en l'espace de 5 minutes... Adresse de livraison évidemment plus modifiable. Le début des emmerdes


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Hourra ! Expédié avec date de livraison estimée au 20, ça devrait le faire pour un livraison au pire le 23.
> 
> En plus le numéro de série de la machine est sur la facture donc je peux déjà demander mon code pour ML histoire de l'installer sur les autres Mac :love:
> 
> Edit : ça vient de passer du 20 au 27 en l'espace de 5 minutes... Adresse de livraison évidemment plus modifiable. Le début des emmerdes


 

Au moins il a été expédié ! ^^ mais j'avoue que le transporteur va galérer :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Août 2012)

Et en plus il va galérer pour rien vu que j'y serais plus. Ce sont quand même de sacrés branquignoles chez Apple pour la livraison, annoncer le 15 une livraison le 27 alors qu'à l'origine lors de ma commande on m'annonçait une livraison entre le 20 et le 22. Merci Apple !

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire à part attendre le miracle d'une livraison plus tôt, parce qu'un départ le 15 ça doit pas prendre deux semaines à arriver malgré un passage aux Pays-Bas !


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Le problème c'est pas trop la longue distance. La où sa coince souvent en délais (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le topic) c'est le dédouanement, l'attente de passage du colis à un transporteur, agence de triage etc...


----------



## Lanfeust44 (15 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Et en plus il va galérer pour rien vu que j'y serais plus. Ce sont quand même de sacrés branquignoles chez Apple pour la livraison, annoncer le 15 une livraison le 27 alors qu'à l'origine lors de ma commande on m'annonçait une livraison entre le 20 et le 22. Merci Apple !


Pas d'accord avec toi Boris. Lorsque tu passes commande, seule la date d'expédition est estimée, pas la date de livraison...


----------



## Roman2K (15 Août 2012)

Lanfeust44 a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi Boris. Lorsque tu passes commande, seule la date d'expédition est estimée, pas la date de livraison...



Les deux sont estimées. Délai avant expédition en nombre de jours. Date de livraison au plus tôt / au plus tard. Celle-ci est ajustée au moment de l'expédition.


----------



## i am clara (15 Août 2012)

HOURRRAAA

commandé le 30 juillet, expédié le 10 et pris en charge par TNT aujourd'hui j'espère une livraison vendredi car il est actuellement en transit des pays bas vers la france aujourd'hui 

Je vous tiens au courant pour ceux dont la livraison est prévue le 22 aussi 

Cordialement


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Août 2012)

Comme le dit Roman2K, les deux sont indiqués. L'un est un délai d'expédition et l'autre une fourchette de dates d'arrivée. Et c'est bien de cette dernière que je parlais


----------



## Swayer (15 Août 2012)

i am clara a dit:


> HOURRRAAA
> 
> commandé le 30 juillet, expédié le 10 et pris en charge par TNT aujourd'hui j'espère une livraison vendredi car il est actuellement en transit des pays bas vers la france aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



Prévu pour le 22 également pour moi, expédié le 11, toujours pas de nouvelles de TNT. Tu me donnes de l'espoir !


----------



## i am clara (15 Août 2012)

EDIT : livraison vient de passer au 20 soit lundi, avec de la chance vendredi 

est ce que TNT livre le samedi ?


----------



## Lanfeust44 (15 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Les deux sont estimées. Délai avant expédition en nombre de jours. Date de livraison au plus tôt / au plus tard. Celle-ci est ajustée au moment de l'expédition.





Boris 41 a dit:


> Comme le dit Roman2K, les deux sont indiqués. L'un est un délai d'expédition et l'autre une fourchette de dates d'arrivée. Et c'est bien de cette dernière que je parlais



Au temps pour moi les gars 

---------- Post added at 18h39 ---------- Previous post was at 18h34 ----------




i am clara a dit:


> EDIT : livraison vient de passer au 20 soit lundi, avec de la chance vendredi
> 
> est ce que TNT livre le samedi ?



Je ne sais pas, mais rien ne t'empêche de les appeler pour qu'ils bloquent le colis à l'entrepôt près de chez toi et tu files le chercher le samedi matin par tes propres moyens. 
Voici la liste des agences avec horaires d'ouverture: 
http://www.tnt.fr/Centres_et_depots_TNT.pdf

Non, non ne me dis pas merci :style:

---------- Post added at 18h42 ---------- Previous post was at 18h39 ----------




i am clara a dit:


> HOURRRAAA
> 
> commandé le 30 juillet, expédié le 10 et pris en charge par TNT aujourd'hui j'espère une livraison vendredi car il est actuellement en transit des pays bas vers la france aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



Commandé le 2/08 expédié le 10 aussi... Mais quedal, nada, nothing (else matter) niveau TNT pour ma part :sick:


----------



## toutoutou (15 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Prévu pour le 22 également pour moi, expédié le 11, toujours pas de nouvelles de TNT. Tu me donnes de l'espoir !



Pareil, commandé le 29 juillet, expédié le 10 et toujours aucune nouvelle, je n'arrive même pas avoir le tracking sur expeditors.com avec le numéro de référence d'expédition. C'est looong!


----------



## i am clara (15 Août 2012)

toutoutou a dit:


> Pareil, commandé le 29 juillet, expédié le 10 et toujours aucune nouvelle, je n'arrive même pas avoir le tracking sur expeditors.com avec le numéro de référence d'expédition. C'est looong!



Si tu as commandé ton mac avec un accessoire ou une carte cadeau, c'est normal, pas de suivi expeditor, le tracking commence aux pays bas ... voila


----------



## toutoutou (15 Août 2012)

En effet, j'ai un adaptateur magsafe et une carte cadeau, mais cela me paraît tout de même long. Ne serait-ce que l'acheminement jusqu'aux Pays-Bas. En même temps la date de livraison est prévue pour le 24, mais je suis tellement pressé de le recevoir qu'avoir quelques nouvelles aurait rendu mon attente plus agréable. 

Enfin, armons nous de patience.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (15 Août 2012)

c'est dur d'etre patient sachant qu'on attend un bijoux de technologie


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Combien de temps déjà entre "Expédiée" (en pleine semaine, pas le WE) et un début de statut avec une carte iTunes et des accessoires ? Mon stress monte d'heure en heure avec mon problème de livraison :bebe:

J'ai eu une surprise en recevant un mail de l'Apple Care hier qui apparemment est auto enregistrée quand on la commande en même temps que le Mac :love:


----------



## Roman2K (16 Août 2012)

*@Boris41*
Je suis dans la même situation que toi. Commandé avec carte cadeau et accessoire. Expédié le 14 (toi le 15). Seulement comparé à toi, livraison estimée le 23 (pourquoi cette différence ?!). Autant dire une éternité . Sans suivi en plus.

Concernant le début du suivi, il y a marqué ça en bas de la page de suivi :



> Please Note:*Your items dispatched from different locations and will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48 business hours before your estimated delivery date).



L'e-mail de Apple reçu hier disait :



> Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.
> 
> Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.
> 
> Dès lors, veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande en ligne. Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici.



On reste dinc sans suivi le temps qu'il arrive et parte des Pays-Bas, ce qui doit se passer sous 5 jours après l'expédition, et minimum 2 jours avant la date de livraison estimée. Pour moi, pas de suivi avant le 18-21 (si on compte le samedi comme jour travaillé).


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

C'est bizarre j'ai reçu l'avis d'expédition mais pas ce mail... Pourtant je suis bien dans ce cas et je le sais depuis le début avec le fameux "Merge In Tnst NL Til".


----------



## Lanfeust44 (16 Août 2012)

Grosse surprise ce matin: je me log sur mon compte Apple et clique une Nième fois sur le bouton "suivre la livraison" qui est en fait une liste déroulante avec 2 numéros, l'un commençant par W, l'autre par 003 (l'ordi et la carte Itunes) et qui renvoient chacun à la même page "shipment status" ! Un peu blazé je jette un coup d'oeil sur cette page qui n'a pas bougé depuis 6 jours... et là, ho miracle: transporteur assigné : TNT avec un numéro de suivi et une date de livraison passée du 22 au .... 17 aout, soit demain 
Direction le site TNT: "en cours d'acheminement", et ce depuis hier. Il lui reste une étape à franchir "en cours de livraison" !! hummm c'est bon ça :love:


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Ça me redonne de l'espoir !  Mais tenir 6 jours sans voir le statut évoluer c'est surhumain pour quelqu'un qui comme moi recharge la page toutes les 3 secondes


----------



## Swayer (16 Août 2012)

Idem pour moi ! Livraison prévue pour le 22/08 originellement, et ce matin surprise : livraison TNT le 17/08, soit demain. :love:

Excité comme un gosse


----------



## Lanfeust44 (16 Août 2012)

Surhumain oui   Mais la surprise est bonne !! Si tout se passe bien, il se sera passé  exactement 1 semaine entre l'expédition de chine et la réception, en  passant par les pays-bas ! Bref, peut-être qu'à ce jour, si ton colis  vient d'être expédié, tu n'as plus qu'une semaine à attendre


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Expédié hier donc peut être moins avec un peu de chance, mais j'espère au plus tôt pour faire la transition tranquillement avant de quitter mon lieu de vacances en laissant mon ancien bien reconfiguré 

Edit : Ça sert à quelquechose dans mon cas de regarde sur Expeditors.com avec le numéro qui débute par 8 ?


----------



## Swayer (16 Août 2012)

Pour moi le numéro Expeditors n'a jamais fonctionné


----------



## Lanfeust44 (16 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, expeditors n'a jamais fonctionné ! Mais il a été dit que ce site marche uniquement lorsque le colis part de chine directement chez le destinataire, sans transit par les pays-bas lorsqu'un accessoire a été commandé également. 
Sinon, j'ai appelé TNT, le colis sera bloqué en agence et je trace le chercher demain matin 

PS: Est-ce que le forum MacGe marche de votre coté ? J'ai un mal fou à me connecter, depuis un ordi ou un autre et impossible de citer un message !!


----------



## Swayer (16 Août 2012)

Problèmes à la connexion sur MacGe pour moi également.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> L'e-mail de Apple reçu hier disait :
> 
> 
> 
> On reste dinc sans suivi le temps qu'il arrive et parte des Pays-Bas, ce qui doit se passer sous 5 jours après l'expédition, et minimum 2 jours avant la date de livraison estimée. Pour moi, pas de suivi avant le 18-21 (si on compte le samedi comme jour travaillé).


Je viens enfin de recevoir ce fameux mail (en anglais) et c'est plutôt drôle car il est marqué "up to 4 business days" et non 5 pour la mise à jour du statut. C'est au petit bonheur la chance apparemment !


----------



## Arlekin (16 Août 2012)

Colis expédié  j'ai reçu ce matin le mail de confirmation d'expédition.

La date de livraison est le 27 au plus tard à priori... hate hate !


----------



## i am clara (16 Août 2012)

salut

j'ai ca

16 Aug 2012 	15:04:35 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Aug 2012 	08:06:57 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
15 Aug 2012 	18:24:40 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Aug 2012 	17:48:29 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Aug 2012 	17:48:22 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
15 Aug 2012 	16:56:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 


sachant que garonor est dans la banlieue parisienne, pensez que c'est jouable pour demain sachant que la livraison est prévue pour lundi ? :love:

Il semble être repartis de garonor non ? "16 Aug 2012 	15:04:35 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. "

je me trompe ??

Cordialement

ps : j'habite à 2h30 de paris


----------



## maxmed (16 Août 2012)

arg.... le site TNT me dis livré cet AM alors que mmon MBPr devait arrivé demain... Bigre, personne à la maison ! je rentre au pas de course... rien dans la boite au lettre, pas d'avis de passage... je veridie sur le site tnt qui me dit bien que les 3 articles sont livrés (MBP, AC et carte 80)... un peu angoissant :mouais::mouais:
Mon voisin sonne à la porte avec une petite pochette de livraison... seulement... c'est l'AC etla carte... avec a facture indiquant 2 colis... "ah j'avais pas...vu" dit le voisin !!  
La facture collée sur la pochette indique bien les 3 objets !

J'appelle de ce pas TNT - je vous passe le temps nécessaire à trouver le bon numéro d'expedition...
La nana me dit : ah ben le 2ème colis a du prendre un autre camion... il devrait arriver demain

Le problème, aucune trace de ce 2ème colis sur le site tnt ou l'apple store qui me disent tout 2 que la commande est livrée ! 

Pas très sérieux tout çà... vais spas bien dormir cette nuit


----------



## nikomimi (16 Août 2012)

C'est le voisin qui ta piquer le colis oui. :mouais:


----------



## i am clara (16 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> C'est le voisin qui ta piquer le colis oui. :mouais:



j'ai pensé exactement la même chose mais si c'est le cas TNT est en tort car le colis doit t'être remis en personne sauf si la personne ( femme ...) possède ta carte d'identité et une procuration pour le colis ... alors le voisin .... si TNT dit que c'est livré, cest livré normalement car le code barre du colis est scanné directement quand le colis sort du camion et est remis au destinataire ( voisin en l'occurence )

à suivre ... louche ! :mouais:


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Ouai ça sent mauvais cette affaire, l'attitude du voisin est louche sur le coups... J'espère que c'est pas le cas pour toi car t'en a pas fini, tu obtiendras gain de cause c'est sur mais dans combien de temps ?

As-tu vérifié tous les numéro de tracking TNT pour voir s'ils indiquent tous "Livré" ? Parce que si c'est le cas t'attends pas à recevoir un deuxième colis demain, appelle Apple tout de suite


----------



## Lanfeust44 (16 Août 2012)

Mon ordi est à Lyon... Soit 3-4h de Montpell ! Rageant de le savoir si près et si loin à la fois :rose:


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (16 Août 2012)

Le statut en cour de preparation dure en général combien  de temps? et il correspond a quoi? merci


----------



## Vinky (16 Août 2012)

Ca dure grosso modo 24h max et c'est l'étape ou le mac est packagé pour être expédié 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




Lanfeust44 a dit:


> Mon ordi est à Lyon... Soit 3-4h de Montpell ! Rageant de le savoir si près et si loin à la fois :rose:



Courage, il arrivera demain  Il y en a un qui va bien s'amuser ce week end ^^


----------



## maxmed (16 Août 2012)

J'ai rappelé TNT. Normalement livraison demain du 2ème colis. Étrange quand même. En fait les 2 colis n'ont pas été reliés et ils ont pas pris le même camion au dart d'Amsterdam. Bien la peine de passer par la bas. 
À voir demain.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Août 2012)

Plutôt rassurant par rapport à ce que ton premier message nous avait fait craindre


----------



## Lanfeust44 (17 Août 2012)

maxmed a dit:


> J'ai rappelé TNT. Normalement livraison demain du 2ème colis. Étrange quand même. En fait les 2 colis n'ont pas été reliés et ils ont pas pris le même camion au dart d'Amsterdam. Bien la peine de passer par la bas.
> À voir demain.


J'en connais un qui s'est fait une belle frayeur


----------



## Ephaistos78 (17 Août 2012)

maxmed a dit:


> J'ai rappelé TNT. Normalement livraison demain du 2ème colis. Étrange quand même. En fait les 2 colis n'ont pas été reliés et ils ont pas pris le même camion au dart d'Amsterdam. Bien la peine de passer par la bas.
> À voir demain.



Je te rassure, c'est tout à fait habituel chez TNT et UPS  (fusionnés de toutes façons). Je bosse tous les jours avec eux et ça arrive dans 20% des cas. Pas d'affolement, en principe tout rentre dans l'ordre mais c'est vrai que ça fait des frayeurs, surtout quand c'est le "précieux". 
Allez,  reste que quelques heures.

Pour ma part, commandé le 4 août (avec accessoires ) , expédié le 13, facturé le 16 , arrivée prévue le 22 . On va y arriver , courage


----------



## nikomimi (17 Août 2012)

N'empêche que je trouve pas normal qu'il est remis le colis au voisin. Chronopost m'avait fait le coup en le donnant au gardien, j'ai été gueuler un coup, j'ai jamais donner mon accord pour que ce soit le gardien qui le réceptionne.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (17 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> N'empêche que je trouve pas normal qu'il est remis le colis au voisin. Chronopost m'avait fait le coup en le donnant au gardien, j'ai été gueuler un coup, j'ai jamais donner mon accord pour que ce soit le gardien qui le réceptionne.




idem pour un  colis que TNT avait donner à mon voisin , heuresement qu'il etait honnette ! et le pire c'est que la signature du DESTINATAIRE est censé etre demandée


----------



## Lanfeust44 (17 Août 2012)

Halalalalalala la verité, il est dans mon coffre le bebe !! Et toi Swayer, reçu ?


----------



## Stuart (17 Août 2012)

Je dois être assez maudit avec les transporteurs...

Ma livraison était prévue aujourd'hui mais ce matin en regardant le suivi :
"envoi partiellement reçu"

1er coup de fil a TNT qui m'indique bien qu'il n'y a qu'un seul colis a livré et que la livraison est toujours programmée pour aujourd'hui.

Vers 10h30 nouvelle actualisation  : Garonor : shipment in transit. Ce doit être ce foutu deuxieme colis mais la question est : Qu'y a t-il dedans ? Apple m'enverrait-il la carte cadeau dans un carton et mon MBPr dans un autre ?

2e coup de fil a TNT qui me confirme l'existence de deux colis (super utile le gars au téléphone ce matin...) et me dit que ça risque dêtre compliqué pour une livraison aujourd'hui. Pourtant le suivi indique toujours la livraison pour le 17. Je demande donc si je peux retirer les deux colis au dépot demain matin et le type me répond que non car le service international est fermé le samedi...Youpi..


Je n'ai plus qu'a m'y rendre ce soir en priant pour  que le premier colis arrivé sois le MBPr et non pas la carte cadeau pour laquelle j'aurais mieux fait de me casser une jambe avant de prendre ces 80 dont je ne saurais que faire de toute façon !


----------



## Swayer (17 Août 2012)

Lanfeust44 a dit:


> Halalalalalala la verité, il est dans mon coffre le bebe !! Et toi Swayer, reçu ?



Non, livraison prévue aujourd'hui avant 18h ! J'attends. (L'attente est intenable!)


----------



## Lanfeust44 (17 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Non, livraison prévue aujourd'hui avant 18h ! J'attends. (L'attente est intenable!)


T'aurais du le bloquer à quai !! Tu l'aurais depuis ce matin :hein:
Bon, concernant le mien, pour l'instant aucun lag nul part ... c'est fluide, rapide, silencieux ! Seul reproche, les images sur macge me font mal au yeux... c'est flou, pas le texte, juste les images, les icônes etc... Superbe machine en tout cas  Disque dur: Samsung... Dalle: LG oups, j'espère qu'elle n'est pas vérolée !! 
Patience les gars, le "bonheur" est au bout du chemin


----------



## Stuart (17 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu son colis en deux fois en ayant commandé un simple MBPr et une carte cadeau ? Plus ca va plus je trouve ca étrange... Si ca se trouve ce n'est même pas la bonne commande...:rateau:


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Stuart a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu son colis en deux fois en ayant commandé un simple MBPr et une carte cadeau ? Plus ca va plus je trouve ca étrange... Si ca se trouve ce n'est même pas la bonne commande...:rateau:



Moi j'ai bien reçu deux colis, mais en même temps...


----------



## i am clara (17 Août 2012)

dégouté.... je l'ai fais bloqué à quai, je cours le chercher dès que je peux sortir du boulot et j'arrive à 12h13 ( ca ferme à 12h15) et le gars me dit que cest fermé même si il est derrière la porte et que le colis est à coté du comptoir :mouais:

Donc en fonction du boulot soit ce soir soit dans l'aprem mais je suis très excité 

J'ai bien 2 colis aussi : carte cadeau et MPBr

Cordialement


----------



## o_anthony (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je suis la discussion en silence depuis la récente commande d'un MacBook Pro Retina. Cependant, j'aurai souhaité connaître le délai entre le passage du statut "articles en cours de traitement" et l expédition ? 

Grand merci à vous pour vos réponses 

PS : il s'agit d'une configuration personnalisée.


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

@o_anthony : 24h environ


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Pas 24 heures mais 5 à 7 jours ouvrés, ou moins avec un peu de chance


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pas 24 heures mais 5 à 7 jours ouvrés, ou moins avec un peu de chance



Euh non ça c'est la réception ^_^

Sur le suivi Apple, l'expédition à lieu dans les 24h qui suivent. Après j'avoue que la réception est bien plus longue...


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Il a parlé du statut "Articles en cours de traitement", pas "Préparation à l'expédition", donc c'est bien 5 à 7 jours ouvrés comme indiqué sur l'Apple Store


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

oups pardon, mea culpa j'ai lu un poil trop vite. tu as raison


----------



## kuma59 (17 Août 2012)

o_anthony a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je suis la discussion en silence depuis la récente commande d'un MacBook Pro Retina. Cependant, j'aurai souhaité connaître le délai entre le passage du statut "articles en cours de traitement" et l expédition ?
> 
> ...



Comme c'est drôle, justement j'ai commandé le mien le 08 août (configuration personnalisée) et la commande a été validée ("articles en cours de traitement") hier dans l'après-midi ! J'habite Lille également.


----------



## Swayer (17 Août 2012)

J'ai recu la bête à 15h30, le temps d'installer mes softs et me voici pour donner mes impressions !
IMPRESSIONNANT. La qualité du retina display est appréciable, machine ultra silencieuse, belle et puissante. Aucun problème de batterie. Bref, que du bonheur jusqu'ici.
Courage à ceux qui attendent !


----------



## Elendael (17 Août 2012)

Le mien commandé le 8 au soir est toujours sur l'étape "Articles en cours de traitement".
Si ça peut éclairer, c'est le second modèle de Retina avec 16Go de RAM (donc un CTO).
Le Store en ligne m'a éclairé sur le fait que l'appareil quitterait l'Asie lundi. Enfin, je croise les doigts...


----------



## Roman2K (17 Août 2012)

o_anthony a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je suis la discussion en silence depuis la récente commande d'un MacBook Pro Retina. Cependant, j'aurai souhaité connaître le délai entre le passage du statut "articles en cours de traitement" et l expédition ?
> 
> ...



Ca a mis 7 jours pour moi (week-end compris) :

Paiement reçu : 7 août
Préparation de l'expédition : 11 août
Expédition : 14 août
Début de suivi : (en attente)
Réception :  (en attente)

J'ai reçu ma facture par e-mail aujourd'hui, ça a peut-être un rapport avec l'arrivée aux Pays-Bas ?


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Ca a mis 7 jours pour moi (week-end compris) :
> 
> Paiement reçu : 7 août
> Préparation de l'expédition : 11 août
> ...



Pour reprendre ton listing, de mon côté ça donne :


Paiement reçu : 9 août
Préparation de l'expédition : 14 août
Expédition : 15 août
Début de suivi : (en attente, au maximum 4 jours ouvrés aprés expédition)
Réception : (en attente, date annoncée au plus tard 27 août)


----------



## Elendael (17 Août 2012)

Je pense qu'il serait pertinent de préciser également le modèle concerné


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Nous l'avons tous deux en signature


----------



## Elendael (17 Août 2012)

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est d'avoir commandé le même modèle que le tien avant toi et de n'avoir toujours pas eu d'expédition... :/


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Je l'ai commandé le 3 août, mais j'ai fais mon virement le 6 et il n'a été validé que le 9


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (17 Août 2012)

Quant à moi , commande le 14 aout , payement par carte bancaire , aucun mail de confirmation jusque la , et en cours de traitement

On a pas beaucoup d'infos quand meme...


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Ils ne peuvent guère t'en donner plus actuellement... À moins d'offrir un flux personnalisé où tu vois le déroulement de la fabrication de A à Z tout en chattant avec les ouvriers. J'imagine bien le "Hé toi là, raye pas ma machine !"


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (17 Août 2012)

on serait encore plus stressé !!!!  non l'inquietude cest surtout le payement par CB il y a souvent des couac en cas de payement important et un petit mail pour confirmer le payment aurait ete mega cool


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Pas de raison, soit le paiement passe, soit il passe pas. Si ta commande est en cours de traitement c'est qu'il est passé. C'est plutôt s'il n'était pas passé que tu l'aurais su de suite


----------



## i am clara (17 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> J'ai recu la bête à 15h30, le temps d'installer mes softs et me voici pour donner mes impressions !
> IMPRESSIONNANT. La qualité du retina display est appréciable, machine ultra silencieuse, belle et puissante. Aucun problème de batterie. Bref, que du bonheur jusqu'ici.
> Courage à ceux qui attendent !



la même, c'est l'extase depuis 15h :love:

Cordialement


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Lion ou Mountain Lion ?  (je suis méchant)


----------



## i am clara (17 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Lion ou Mountain Lion ?  (je suis méchant)



moutain lion mais je suis surpris positivement car l'autonomie est correcte : 5h en poussant la bêbete sur des progs autres que mail et safari 

Encore pas mal de trucs à découvrir je pense


----------



## Arlekin (18 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> on serait encore plus stressé !!!!  non l'inquietude cest surtout le payement par CB il y a souvent des couac en cas de payement important et un petit mail pour confirmer le payment aurait ete mega cool


 

J'avais rien reçu concernant le paiement aussi. Commandé le 9 Août, expédié le 15, débité le 17.

Par contre j'avai appellé mon banquier avant la commande pour m'assurer qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème de plafonnement


----------



## Stuart (18 Août 2012)

Alors pour terminer de façon joyeuse mon périple, je suis aller chercher le colis arrivé directement chez TNT (deux colis étaient expédiés et l'un des deux était encore bloqué a Paris) et quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque madame TNT arriva avec un gros carton après une demi heure de recherche dans les entrepôts. Miracle ! il est là ! 

ca se fini bien tout ça et je dois dire que je suis impressionné par la bestiole. Extrêmement réactif et une prise en main super agréable. L'écran est tout bonnement incroyable !


----------



## maxmed (18 Août 2012)

Je vous donne la conclusion de mes péripéties ...
Tout est bien qui fini bien le 2ème colis est arrivé le lendemain...
Avec 3 heures d'avance sur l'heure donnée par TNT la veille au soir... donc rebelotte ! le colis est livré au voisin !!! sans signature... c'est du foutage de gueule, je vais envoyer un mail à Apple....
Sinon, MPBr extraordianire... cet ordi est tout bonnement en avance sur son temps... je viens du pc, et là c'est une extrème bonne surprise.
Prise en main simple, allumage en 15 sec max, les programmes se lance aussi vite que sur l'ipad, copiés collé de fil quasi instantanés, et l'ecran est une petite merveille..
Petit bemol quand même, la page web des site non optimisé (facebook, igoogle) lag un peu au scroll... mais pour la productivité, les photos et les videos, ceux qui hesitent et prennent un MPB ancienne génération par peur de l'absence d'upgrad possible et par peur de la nouveauté se trompent, je pense. Je ne regrette en rien... Dans le sac c'est un bonheur, une plume.... 
même mes poignets sont mieux pour taper car l'ordi est beaucoup plus plat...


----------



## o_anthony (18 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos retours sur les différents délais qui interviennent post-commande. Concernant la mienne, elle a évolué ce matin. Du coup voici quelques dates sachant que j'ai opté pour un financement en x fois.

- Commande effectuée : 6 août
- Envoi du courrier avec le contrat : 7 août
- Commande validée : 13 août (le temps que Sofinco transmettre l'accord)
- Préparation de l'expédition : 18 août
- Expédition : (en attente)
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception :  (en attente)

Livraison prévue du 27 - 29 août.


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

À ceux qui l'ont reçu, combien de temps entre l'arrivée du mail avec la facture (je viens de le recevoir à l'instant, je suis passé en "Expédié" le 15) et la disponibilité du suivi TNT ?


----------



## maxmed (18 Août 2012)

une dizaine de jours pour moi. 
Commandé vendredi 1 août
Facture le 6 aout
recu le 17...


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

Tu as reçu le mail avec le PDF de la facture le 6 août et ton Mac le 17 ? Bizarre...


----------



## Vinky (18 Août 2012)

Facture reçu le 7, Mac reçu le 10 pour ma part


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

Mais le numéro de tracking était dispo quand ? Est-ce qu'il existe un lien entre l'envoi du mail avec la facture et l'expédition depuis les Pays-Bas ?

Je sais je deviens dingue


----------



## Vinky (18 Août 2012)

perso j'ai eu le tracking TNT 48h avant


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

Ok ça n'a donc strictement rien à voir, merci 

Je vais devenir dingue à attendre des news comme ça :rateau::bebe::casse::afraid::hosto::modo:


----------



## Roman2K (18 Août 2012)

@Boris 41


Boris 41 a dit:


> Mais le numéro de tracking était dispo quand ? Est-ce qu'il existe un lien entre l'envoi du mail avec la facture et l'expédition depuis les Pays-Bas ?
> 
> Je sais je deviens dingue



T'inquiète, tu n'es pas le seul . Ta question sur le début de suivi transporteur final par rapport à l'e-mail contenant la facture, est très pertinente.


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

C'est pas des vacances de rester enfermé à cause de la chaleur et d'attendre comme un gosse son Retina  Quelle idée de placer ses vacances au mois d'août...


----------



## Roman2K (18 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est pas des vacances de rester enfermé à cause de la chaleur et d'attendre comme un gosse son Retina  Quelle idée de placer ses vacances au mois d'août...



Haha, en effet une telle commande pendant des vacances, c'est pas le meilleur moment . Pour ma part, pas de vacances et ligne Freebox raccordée hier. Petit jouet pour passer le temps .


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (19 Août 2012)

j'ai commandé le 14 aout un retina avec la carte etudiant pour un euros de plus

Les deux colis seront separé ou alors expedié en meme temps ?


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Août 2012)

Normalement ça doit arriver en même à moins d'une séparation malencontreuse des colis chez TNT comme c'est arrivé à plusieurs personnes qui ont fait part de leur expérience sur ce fil.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (19 Août 2012)

arf ça dois etre bien ch** ça !! esperont qu'ils mettent tout dans un seul colis , parceque les livraison TNT chez les particuliers c'est jamais facile


----------



## Djibi41 (19 Août 2012)

Pour le moment sa donne :

- Commande effectuée : 18 août
- Commande validée : 18 août
- Préparation de l'expédition : (en attente)
- Expédition : (en attente)
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente)

Réception prévus au maximum le 5 septembre.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (19 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Pour le moment sa donne :
> 
> - Commande effectuée : 18 août
> - Commande validée : 18 août
> ...




tu en est a letape " article en cours de traitement"?

tu a choisit une config personnalisée?


----------



## Djibi41 (19 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> tu en est a letape " article en cours de traitement"?
> 
> tu a choisit une config personnalisée?



Oui config CTO et article en cours de traitement.


----------



## Arlekin (19 Août 2012)

Pour ma part :

- Commande effectuée : 9 Août
- Commande validée : 9 août
- Article en cours de traitement : 10 Août
- Préparation de l'expédition : 14 Août
- Expédiée : 16 Août
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente) ---> Prévu pour le 27 Août

Macbook Pro rétina modèle de base sans option
+
Carte étudiante de 80 euro


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (19 Août 2012)

et pour moi :


- Commande effectuée : 14 Août
- Commande validée : 14 août
- Article en cours de traitement : 15 Août
- Préparation de l'expédition : en attente
- Expédiée : en attente
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente) ---> Prévu pour le 30 aout au 3 sept

macbook pro de base avec ajout de 8 giga de ram en plus ( donc 16 )

+ carte etudiant


----------



## kinslayer (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, moi aussi j'ai commandé mon macbook pro retina et je suis très impatient de le recevoir ! Voila ou j'en suis :

- Commande effectuée : 14 Août
- Commande validée : 14 août
- Article en cours de traitement : 14 Août
- Préparation de l'expédition : en attente
- Expédiée : en attente
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : Prévu entre le 28 et 30 août

- Model : Macbook Pro Retina de base avec 16 Go de ram


----------



## Elendael (20 Août 2012)

En ce qui me concerne :


- Commande effectuée : 8 août
- Commande validée : 8 août
- Préparation de l'expédition : 20 août
- Expédiée : (en attente)
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente) ---> Prévue entre le 22 et le 24 août (mais j'ai un grooooos doute)

Modèle : MacBook Pro haut de gamme avec 16Go de RAM


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Préparation d'expédition le 20 et livraison prévue entre le 22 et le 24 ? Moi c'est expédié le 15 et livraison prévue entre le 27 et le 29, va comprendre...


----------



## Elendael (20 Août 2012)

Lorsque j'ai passé ma commande, c'était la date qui m'était annoncé (entre 22 et 24). Je suppose que celle-ci évoluera une fois l'expédition actée, j'imagine difficilement mon Mac arriver demain 
Enfin je verrais bien...


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Si tu es en "Préparation de l'expédition" déjà ça devrait prendre une journée pour passer en "Expédié", après comme tu ne sembles avoir pris que le Mac il devrait probablement aller directement chez toi donc ça semble jouable. La différence se situe probablement là dessus, le mien doit passer par les Pays-Bas pour regroupement de commande


----------



## o_anthony (20 Août 2012)

Ma commande est passée en expédié ce matin pour une livraison prévue le 24 août mais j'ai un énorme doute. Dans le suivie d'expédition il est indiqué "Description du produitMBP 15.4/2.3/CTO" et j'ai bien peur que le 2.3 correspond à la fréquence du processeur. Est-ce cela ?


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Oui mais si tu as commandé le Retina de base en choisissant un processeur plus puissant en option il est possible que ce soit normal, vérifie le détail de ta commande dans ton compte Apple Store pour en avoir le coeur net


----------



## o_anthony (20 Août 2012)

Ça me rassure :rateau:

Attendre un rMBP et être en congés c'est totalement incompatible


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

C'est mon cas, je te raconte pas l'horreur


----------



## Djibi41 (20 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





o_anthony a dit:


> Ça me rassure :rateau:
> 
> Attendre un rMBP et être en congés c'est totalement incompatible


Demande à TNT une livraison sur ton lieux de vacance


----------



## Roman2K (20 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Paiement reçu : 7 août
> Préparation de l'expédition : 11 août
> Expédition : 14 août
> Début de suivi : (en attente)
> Réception :  (en attente)



Passage à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" cet après-midi.

Date de livraison estimée, toujours le 23 août. Pas encore de "Service de livraison".


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

J'espère avoir ce même plaisir cet après midi ! J'en peux plus :rateau:


----------



## Roman2K (20 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'espère avoir ce même plaisir cet après midi ! J'en peux plus :rateau:



Je l'espère pour toi .


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Cela dépend essentiellement du fait qu'ils soient partis ou non en même temps de Chine, comme on a un jour de différence pour l'étape "Expédié" c'est l'inconnue


----------



## Roman2K (20 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Cela dépend essentiellement du fait qu'ils soient partis ou non en même temps de Chine, comme on a un jour de différence pour l'étape "Expédié" c'est l'inconnue



Bien vu, c'est probable en effet !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------




Roman2K a dit:


> Paiement reçu : 7 août
> Préparation de l'expédition : 11 août
> Expédition : 14 août
> Début de suivi : (en attente)
> Réception :  (en attente)





Roman2K a dit:


> Passage à "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" cet après-midi.
> 
> Date de livraison estimée, toujours le 23 août. Pas encore de "Service de livraison".



Ca avance !


Transporteur assigné : TNT (+ numéro de suivi du transporteur renseigné)
Date de livraison estimée : avancée au 22 août

Sur le site de TNT :


Statut colis : En cours d'acheminement
Ramassage : 20/08/2012


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

statut " articles en cours de traitement " depuis une semaine grrrr c'est vraiment rageant d'attendre


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Et moi d'être "Expédié" depuis mercredi et de ne toujours pas avoir de tracking alors que je doit le recevoir au plus tard le jeudi pour pas être empêtré dans les emmerdes de changement d'adresse alors que le colis est déjà parti


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

ah ouai la c'est pas normal tu devrais les appeler , sinon à quoi sert d'avoir un suivi de colis?


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Je me suis décidé à les appeler pour changer si encore possible à 19h30... les lignes sont fermées à partir de 19h. On verra demain matin si d'ici là y a rien de neuf, mais vue l'heure je doute que ça évolue.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

en fait sur le site quand c'est marqué expedition 5-7 jours , cela correspond uniquement au trajet de chine en france , parceque en pratique les delais sont triplé de la commande a lexpedition


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Non le délai de 5 à 7 jours annoncé est le délai de traitement de ta commande, auquel il faut ajouter le délai de transit très long en cas de commande devant être regroupée aux Pays-Bas


----------



## Elendael (20 Août 2012)

Une journée entière de préparation à l'expédition... Faut pas être pressé...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

Mais quand ils disent articles en cours de traitement c 'est vague, c'est la commande des articles ?


----------



## Roman2K (20 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Je me suis décidé à les appeler pour changer si encore possible à 19h30... les lignes sont fermées à partir de 19h. On verra demain matin si d'ici là y a rien de neuf, mais vue l'heure je doute que ça évolue.



Tu comptes appeler Apple ? A ta place je ne ferais pas ça, au cas où ça risquerait de retarder l'expédition depuis les Pays-Bas. Attends plutôt que le colis soit pris en charge par TNT et demande leur de ne pas le livrer chez toi, mais le garder au dernier entrepôt le plus proche pour aller le chercher quant ça te convient.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------




chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> Mais quand ils disent articles en cours de traitement c 'est vague, c'est la commande des articles ?



En cours de traitement = assemblage en Chine.


----------



## Djibi41 (20 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Non le délai de 5 à 7 jours annoncé est le délai de traitement de ta commande, auquel il faut ajouter le délai de transit très long en cas de commande devant être regroupée aux Pays-Bas



J'ai failli me faire avoir à l'époque quand j'ai voulus commander mon MBP HiRes avec les premiers i7, mon Apple reseler me disais 7 jours tout compris 

Pret à tout pour gagner une vente


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

merci je comprend mieu


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Tu comptes appeler Apple ? A ta place je ne ferais pas ça, au cas où ça risquerait de retarder l'expédition depuis les Pays-Bas. Attends plutôt que le colis soit pris en charge par TNT et demande leur de ne pas le livrer chez toi, mais le garder au dernier entrepôt le plus proche pour aller le chercher quant ça te convient..


Je pars en fin de semaine de mon lieu de vacance, le centre TNT le plus proche est à 2 heures de route (4 heures aller-retour), je n'ai guère plus le choix quitte à attendre quelques jours de plus. Si j'ai le tracking demain ça fait minimum 2 jours pour livraison et à condition qu'il n'y ai pas une exception. Et vu où je me trouve, une exception c'est quasi assuré !


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Je pars en fin de semaine de mon lieu de vacance, le centre TNT le plus proche est à 2 heures de route (4 heures aller-retour), je n'ai guère plus le choix quitte à attendre quelques jours de plus. Si j'ai le tracking demain ça fait minimum 2 jours pour livraison et à condition qu'il n'y ai pas une exception. Et vu où je me trouve, une exception c'est quasi assuré !





idem pour moi je dois partir en vacance et je me suis fais avoir en voyant 5-7 jours , j'aurais su je laurais pris à la fnac il etait en stock en plus


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Août 2012)

C'est l'inverse pour moi, j'y suis et j'en part vendredi matin (autrement dit livraison vendredi ça va même pas). Et je revends mon MBP Mid 2010 sur place donc je doit le lâcher fin de semaine, ça m'aurait quand même bien arrangé d'avoir les deux machines sous le coude vu que je voulais repartir sur une installation propre. Le résultat c'est que ça va être tellement ingérable de transvaser via mon DD externe que j'y ai aussi mis un TimeMachine que j'utiliserais pour le moment en attendant de trouver une autre solution... Sont saoulant sur le coup Apple, mais qu'est ce que tu veux faire face à l'entreprise qui détient ce soir le record de capitalisation boursière ?


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (20 Août 2012)

personnellement si ca dure trop lgts je prefere annuler , passer mon temps a appuyer sur F5 tres peu pour moi , pour une grande entreprise des lenteur pareil cest anormal


----------



## Ephaistos78 (20 Août 2012)

Pour ma part ça bouge

Commande : 4 août par CB (MPBr 2,6Ghz 16Go + adaptateurs = passage aux Pays-Bas)
Préparation de l'expédition : 11 août
Expédition : 13 août
Date prévue : 22 août
N° tracking TNT : 20 août

Sur le site TNT le suivi indique ("afficher étapes de l'expédition") :

En cours d'acheminement		 20/08/2012	 18:47	Arnhem Hub 

Encore 530 kms à faire .... 
ça devient bon !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------

N'empêche avant, c'était plus détaillé le suivi. On pouvait suivre sa commande depuis la Chine, puis la Mandchourie (ou autres Ouzbékistan), et d'autres pays exotiques. On révisait sa géographie. Maintenant, on n'a des nouvelles de la livraison qu'une fois arrivée aux Pas-Bas.
Enfin, pour certains, ça vaut mieux : imagine un instant un "incident" sur le Hub de Tachkent.... Il y a plus de quoi s'affoler qu'à Arnhem aux Pays-Bas ?


----------



## nikomimi (21 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> personnellement si ca dure trop lgts je prefere annuler , passer mon temps a appuyer sur F5 tres peu pour moi , pour une grande entreprise des lenteur pareil cest anormal



Bah arête de le faire, tu verras sa passera beaucoup plus vite comme sa. 
Si tu ne veux plus de lenteur, commande le dans 6 mois tu verra en 1 semaine tu sera livré.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (21 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Bah arête de le faire, tu verras sa passera beaucoup plus vite comme sa.
> Si tu ne veux plus de lenteur, commande le dans 6 mois tu verra en 1 semaine tu sera livré.




Yeah ! je suis passé en preparation de l'expedition !


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Depuis le 15 mon colis est quelque part entre la Chine et les Pays Bas :rateau:
Avec une livraison estimée au 27... ils ont encore un peu de temps.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (21 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Depuis le 15 mon colis est quelque part entre la Chine et les Pays Bas :rateau:
> Avec une livraison estimée au 27... ils ont encore un peu de temps.




une semaine de delais je crois entre la chine et les pays bas


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

De toute façon je ne pourrai pas y toucher avant mon retour sur Paris fin Août...
De ce faite je ne suis pas très pressé, je veux juste qu'il soit parfait ^^ ni rayure, ni problème d'écran ni rien ! 

Samsung ou LG m'en fou, visiblement ya des soucis sur les deux, je veux juste être gagnat à ce loto


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Transporteur assigné : TNT (+ numéro de suivi du transporteur renseigné)
> Date de livraison estimée : avancée au 22 août
> 
> Sur le site de TNT :
> ...



Arrivé en France ce matin à 6h35. Etat "import reçu". Avec un peu de chance il sera livré aujourd'hui .


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Oboyboy Roman2K ! cette fois ci c'est du sérieux, prêt à réceptionner le colis ?

Va falloir changer ta signature d'ici peu.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

@Roman2K
On est dans les memes dates de livraison on dirait ( le 22) et TNT Vient de m'appeler. Livraison avancée à ce matin.


----------



## Elendael (21 Août 2012)

Petite update de mon statut :

- Commande effectuée : 8 août
- Commande validée : 8 août
- Préparation de l'expédition : 20 août
- Expédiée : 21 août
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente) ---> Prévue pour le 27 août

Modèle : MacBook Pro haut de gamme avec 16Go de RAM

Petit update : j'ai déjà un numéro de tracking UPS valide au départ de l'entrepôt en Chine.


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Oboyboy Roman2K ! cette fois ci c'est du sérieux, prêt à réceptionner le colis ?
> 
> Va falloir changer ta signature d'ici peu.



Haha . Il n'a jamais été si proche de chez moi. Je l'ai attendu pendant si longtemps que j'ai du mal à me rendre compte qu'il va réellement arriver .



Ephaistos78 a dit:


> @Roman2K
> On est dans les memes dates de livraison on dirait ( le 22) et TNT Vient de m'appeler. Livraison avancée à ce matin.


Excellent ! Moi, pas de nouvelles de leur part. L'état de ton colis est bien "Import reçu" également ? Je pense que ça veut dire : dédouanement en cours.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

Ça y est ! Reçu à 9h45 avec donc 1 jour d'avance. 
Heureusement que ma femme est en vacances et a pu le receptionner. Pour ma part, il me faudra encore patienter jusqu'à ce soir, reprise du boulot oblige....


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> Ça y est ! Reçu à 9h45 avec donc 1 jour d'avance.
> Heureusement que ma femme est en vacances et a pu le receptionner. Pour ma part, il me faudra encore patienter jusqu'à ce soir, reprise du boulot oblige....




Je sens que ta journée risque de ne pas être productive...


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> Ça y est ! Reçu à 9h45 avec donc 1 jour d'avance.
> Heureusement que ma femme est en vacances et a pu le receptionner. Pour ma part, il me faudra encore patienter jusqu'à ce soir, reprise du boulot oblige....


 
Chanceux 

Bon ben on va maintenant attendre tes retours sur la bête ! tiens nous au courant


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Aïe, le livreur vient de passer mais mon père n'était pas là pour le réceptionner (comme Ephaistos78, je suis au travail ). C'était rapide, n'empêche ! Parti hier après-midi, arrivé ce matin, ils sont forts.

*EDIT :* Bon ça va, ils repassent demain matin .


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Je sens que ta journée risque de ne pas être productive...



C'est clair !  
Ce soir sera plus productif. Maintenant, il faut que je vérifie tout (mode angoisse On). Tout mettre en place et vider mon ancien MBP qui part vendredi vers son nouveau propriétaire.

Allez, j'y retourne .... Au boulot


----------



## zdevi (21 Août 2012)

Des nouvelles de vos livraisons ?
pour ma part

commandé le 10
préparation de l'expedition le 14
expedition le 15
date de livraison : 27

Donc depuis mercredi dernier ma commande a été expediée et toujours pas de tracking...
C'est quand même incroyable je trouve comme délais, 13jours pour faire Chine -> Paris... Alors que j'importe souvent des choses du japon... en 3jours...

Y aurait il quelqu'un parmis vous qui a les meme dattes que moi ? Avez vous un numéro de suivis ?


----------



## o_anthony (21 Août 2012)

Étrange que certains d'entre vous n'ont pas de tracking. Perso dès l'expédition signalée par Apple, j'ai eu un suivi via UPS.

Le mien est en route vers la Pologne après un petit séjour au 						  			              			             			            	Kazakhstan. Par contre j'ai commandé les accessoires quelques jours après l'expédition du rMBP. Du coup je gagne quelques jours pour la livraison vu qu'il ne passe pas par les Pays-Bas.


----------



## aribibi (21 Août 2012)

il est arrivé 3 jours ouvrables avant la date prévue, du beau boulot. 

Commandé avec un écran mat deux jours après, départ:


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

aribibi a dit:


> il est arrivé 3 jours ouvrables avant la date prévue, du beau boulot.
> 
> Commandé avec un écran mat deux jours après, départ:



Pour le Canada, c'est UPS qui couvre la livraison (sur la totalité du trajet) comme autrefois (et pour certains d'entre nous encore aujourd'hui) en France. 
Mais aujourd'hui sur le Vieux continent , c'est souvent  TNT qui s'en charge, en tous cas pour la partie finale du trajet, intra européen . Ce qui se passe entre la Chine et les Pays-Bas, on ne le voit pas.

Soit l'outil de tracking est moins complet chez TNT que chez UPS (et ce, bien que le premier vienne d'être racheté par le second), soit plus probablement, c'est un autre transporteur qui livre de Chine vers les Pays-Bas (qui sait, peut-être UPS).


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

zdevi a dit:


> Des nouvelles de vos livraisons ?
> pour ma part
> 
> commandé le 10
> ...


Mêmes dates que toi pour la prépa, l'expédition et la date prévue. Rien d'anormal, dans la mesure ou nos commandes doivent être regroupées avec les accessoires aux Pays-Bas. Il faut compter 5 jours ouvrables depuis l'expédition pour avoir un suivi (donc maximum demain) auquel tu ajoutes 2 à 3 jours pour la livraison


----------



## Djibi41 (21 Août 2012)

Moi il sont pas pressé de débiter mon compte bancaire


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Enfin, j'ai le tracking ! Livraison le 24... Sur le site d'Apple. Rien de prévu encore sur TNT.


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai le tracking ! Livraison le 24... Sur le site d'Apple. Rien de prévu encore sur TNT.



Il est marqué comme pris en charge au moins ? Dans tous les cas y a de grandes chances qu'il arrive demain matin (comme ça s'est passé pour Ephaistos78 et moi). Tiens-toi prêt .


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Et c'est marqué à un moment ?

J'ai "En cours d'acheminement".


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Et c'est marqué à un moment ?
> 
> J'ai "En cours d'acheminement".



Pour moi , c'est toujours resté à la date initialement prévu ( le 22), ce n'est que par téléphone ce matin que TNT m'a appelé pour me demander s'il y avait quelqu'un chez moi aujourd'hui pour une livraison avancée. Donc comme a dit Toman2k..... tiens toi prêt


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Et c'est marqué à un moment ?
> 
> J'ai "En cours d'acheminement".



Ah oui pardon, pour moi aussi ça avait commencé directement par "En cours d'acheminement", c'est à ce statut que je faisais référence. Bon, ben attends-toi à son arrivée en France demain matin avant 7h, et une livraison vers 9h-10h .


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Ok merci, mais étant dans un bled paumé en haute Corrèze à la limite du Cantal à 1h15 de Brives-la-Gaillarde seul centre TNT du coin... Ça sera peut être pas aussi rapide


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

zdevi a dit:


> Des nouvelles de vos livraisons ?
> pour ma part
> 
> commandé le 10
> ...


 
J'ai exactement les mêmes dates que toi ! sauf que j'ai commandé le 9 au soir. Je n'ai eu aucun suivie de mon colis une fois expédié :/



Boris 41 a dit:


> Mêmes dates que toi pour la prépa, l'expédition et la date prévue. Rien d'anormal, dans la mesure ou nos commandes doivent être regroupées avec les accessoires aux Pays-Bas. Il faut compter 5 jours ouvrables depuis l'expédition pour avoir un suivi (donc maximum demain) auquel tu ajoutes 2 à 3 jours pour la livraison


 

Grande nouvelle ! 
Je suis aller voir sur le site apple puis j'ai juste cliqué sur le numéro de suivi et magie j'ai eu : Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) 


Et la date n'est plus au 27 Août mais au 23 !  donc après demain.
Par contre je ne sais toujours pas quel transporteur est assigné.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (21 Août 2012)

sur quels criteres sont choisit les transporteurs tnt ou ups?


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Arnhem Hub à 20h10, vous croyez réellement que ça passe quand même pour demain matin ? Ça me paraît juste...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

[DM][/DM]





chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> sur quels criteres sont choisit les transporteurs tnt ou ups?


C'est TNT pour les livraisons des commandes Apple Store et UPS pour les retours et SAV en Europe.


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Arnhem Hub à 20h10, vous croyez réellement que ça passe quand même pour demain matin ? Ça me paraît juste...



Je pense que oui. Le mien était à Arnhem à 18h55.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Oui mais livraison via un centre TNT de Paris j'imagine ? Moi c'est Brive-la-Gaillarde !


----------



## zdevi (21 Août 2012)

Ca y est, moi aussi depuis 21h j'ai obtenus le numéro de suivi. Livraison prévue pour le 23 par TNT.
"	En cours d'acheminement		 21/08/2012	 20:59	Arnhem Hub"


----------



## Ephaistos78 (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Arnhem Hub à 20h10, vous croyez réellement que ça passe quand même pour demain matin ? Ça me paraît juste...




Pour moi , Arnhem hier 20h et arrivée ce matin (78).

(j'ai mon ancien MBP et le Retina ouvert sur la même table, y a pas à dire, l'écran Retina, c'est une tuerie !! On a l'impression que l'ancien écran est flou)


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Arnhem Hub à 20h10, vous croyez réellement que ça passe quand même pour demain matin ? Ça me paraît juste...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------
> 
> ...




arf pitié pas TNT ...


----------



## Roman2K (21 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui mais livraison via un centre TNT de Paris j'imagine ? Moi c'est Brive-la-Gaillarde !



Presque... Créteil (banlieue parisienne).


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Merci à tout ceux qui apportent leurs expérience de la réception de leur Retina, vos conseils sont précieux pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu le leur. Notamment pour moi qui était tiraillé sur le lieu de livraison depuis 3 semaines, si j'avais suivi les délais indiqués par Apple depuis le début et jusqu'à aujourd'hui (avec la livraison annoncée au 24 aujourd'hui, matinée de mon départ), j'aurais fait le mauvais choix


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Merci à tout ceux qui apportent leurs expérience de la réception de leur Retina, vos conseils sont précieux pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu le leur. Notamment pour moi qui était tiraillé sur le lieu de livraison depuis 3 semaines, si j'avais suivi les délais indiqués par Apple depuis le début et jusqu'à aujourd'hui (avec la livraison annoncée au 24 aujourd'hui, matinée de mon départ), j'aurais fait le mauvais choix




tu la reçu?


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Ça sera pour aujourd'hui ou demain visiblement


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

22 Aug 2012 06:16:54 *Creteil* Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 


Bon ben sa commence à sentir bon là, il a fait le plus dur. 

On va être plusieurs à le recevoir aujourd'hui / demain norlamement.


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Toujours rien de mon côté depuis Arnhem hier soir, ça sent mauvais pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ça sera pour aujourd'hui ou demain visiblement




courage c'est bientot


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Toujours rien de mon côté depuis Arnhem hier soir, ça sent mauvais pour moi aujourd'hui


 

Le chauffeur allait prendre ton colis quand on lui a dit : "Marcel ce colis part au fin fond du ******** du monde, tu préfères pas repporter à demain ?"


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Le chauffeur allait prendre ton colis quand on lui a dit : "Marcel ce colis part au fin fond du ******** du monde, tu préfères pas repporter à demain ?"


Au fait, comment fais-tu pour avoir le tracking à la seconde près ?  J'ai pas ce détail primordial sur TNT.fr !


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Hmm je ne serai pas te dire , j'entre juste le numéro de suivi du transporteur (celui de TNT, pas celui de Apple) et après j'ai tout en détail...

A ba comme dans les pubs, tout ce joue à la seconde ! ..... pour moi par contre la seconde n'est pas une donnée crucial comme tu le fais remarquer ^^

Attention, je rafraichi pas la page, je rerentres le numéro et refais "suivre un colis".


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Sur TNT.fr 

On a pas le même site


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Sur TNT.fr
> 
> On a pas le même site


 
J'ai dans mon naviguateur tnt.com/webtracker..... mais il s'affiche en français ^^
C'est quoi ce binsss ? :mouais:




ok ! en faite tu vas sur le site TNT.com et tu vas à droite : Suivre un colis, tu entres ton numéro et tu aura un meilleur suivi ^^, j'ai regardé sur tnt.fr et ce n'est pas pareil (on voit un suivi plus jolie avec les logo)


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Avec ton lien, j'ai les secondes. Je me sens tout de suite mieux 

J'avais pas le suivi complet maintenant j'ai la date estimée par TNT, le 24...


22 Aug 2012*	05:53:26*	Garonor Road Hub*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*

Changement d'adresse de livraison finalement inévitable, je ne l'aurais probablement que la semaine prochaine


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Avec ton lien, j'ai les secondes. Je me sens tout de suite mieux
> 
> J'avais pas le suivi complet maintenant j'ai la date estimée par TNT, le 24...
> 
> ...


 
Par contre je crois me souvenir que la date du 24 n'est pas confortable pour toi ? 
Enfin cela peut bouger en mieux, faut penser positif


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

C'est bien ça... Mais bon on va faire avec, de toute façon il n'y a pas le choix. Comme je disais dans mon edit, changement de livraison et pas de Retina avant la semaine prochaine !


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

quel est le delais moyen constaté  entre la preparation de lexpedition et l'expedition , pour un macbook pro retina personnalisé ( ajout de ram )


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> quel est le delais moyen constaté  entre la preparation de lexpedition et l'expedition , pour un macbook pro retina personnalisé ( ajout de ram )


Normalement 1 journée.

Pas de bol la conseillère qui gère mon dossier chez Apple a pas encore pris son boulot (pour lire mon mail) et résultat il a déjà quitté Garonor. Je l'aurais probablement pas cette semaine...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

si c'est TNT qui livre essaye de le dire de te livrer en relais colis a proximité d'ou tu est


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Impossible je serais plus là


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

tellement on est impatient de le recevoir on va savourer quand on va deballer le colis


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

C'est sûr, et je peux te dire que personne n'a intérêt à l'ouvrir chez moi cette fois (le premier était déballé quand je revenais du boulot, en 2008) !


----------



## zdevi (22 Août 2012)

"

																		En cours d'acheminement 																		
																		 																			21/08/2012 																		 																		 																			20:59 																		 																		Arnhem Hub 																	 																 															 																 																	 																		
																		En cours d'acheminement 																		
																		 																			22/08/2012 																		 																		 																			06:12 																		 																		Garonor Road Hub 																	 																 															 																 																	 																		
																		Import reçu 																		
																		 																			22/08/2012 																		 																		 																			06:20 																		 																		Garonor 																	 																 															 																 																	 																		
																		Import reçu 																		
																		 																			22/08/2012 																		 																		 																			07:44 																		 																		Garonor 																	 																 															 																 																	 																		
																		En cours de livraison 																		
																		 																			22/08/2012 																		 																		 																			09:22 																		 																		Garonor"

Il arrive AUJOURD'HUI ! YESSSSS!!


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Bonne réception


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

youpiiii " expedié" et livraison estimée au 27 mais dans le suivi j'ai ça c est quoi?

ITS GC MAC APPS EDU 80 EURO AOS-FRA


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

22 Aug 2012 09:51:21 Creteil *Out For Delivery*. 

Cela veut dire quoi ? qu'il est en dehors des horaires de livraison ?
Non admissible pour livraison aujourd'hui ou bien déja "dehors" pour être livré ? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------



chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> youpiiii " expedié" et livraison estimée au 27 mais dans le suivi j'ai ça c est quoi?
> 
> ITS GC MAC APPS EDU 80 EURO AOS-FRA


 

Ta carte Etudiant de 80 euro, cela ce devine 

APPS(application store Apple) EDU(cation) 80 EURO (pour 1 euro de plus^^)


----------



## Roman2K (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> 22 Aug 2012 09:51:21 Creteil *Out For Delivery*.
> 
> Cela veut dire quoi ? qu'il est en dehors des horaires de livraison ?
> Non admissible pour livraison aujourd'hui ou bien dehors pour être livré ? :mouais:



Non, tout au contraire, ça veut dire que le livreur est en route .

*EDIT :* Idem pour moi depuis 10h.


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Non, tout au contraire, ça veut dire que le livreur est en route .
> 
> *EDIT :* Idem pour moi depuis 10h.


 
O punaise, la pression est à son comble, surtout que comme par hasard il n'y a personne pour réceptionner le colis ce matin, j'espère qu'il passera dans l'après-midi.

Même si il est reçu, je ne rentres que le 31 chez moi.... dur dur


----------



## Djibi41 (22 Août 2012)

Apple n'a toujours pas débité mon compte bancaire, pour vous il a fallut combien de temps ?
Juste pour info j'ai pas de problème de plafond et autre.


----------



## Roman2K (22 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Apple n'a toujours pas débité mon compte bancaire, pour vous il a fallut combien de temps ?
> Juste pour info j'ai pas de problème de plafond et autre.



Ils débitent à l'expédition. Ton colis est expédié ?


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Apple n'a toujours pas débité mon compte bancaire, pour vous il a fallut combien de temps ?
> Juste pour info j'ai pas de problème de plafond et autre.


 
J'ai été débité deux jours après expédition pour ma part (j'ai payé en Carte Bleu).


----------



## zdevi (22 Août 2012)

Ceux qui ont déja été livré par TNT, vous savez a peu près vers quelle heure ils livrent ? je suis sur Paris, et personne ne seras la après 15h, j'espere qu'il va arriver avant !


----------



## Djibi41 (22 Août 2012)

Ok merci pour les infos  je pensais qu'il débitait pour lancer la prod. du macbook


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Ils bloquent les fonds mais ne débitent pas


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> 22 Aug 2012 09:51:21 Creteil *Out For Delivery*.
> 
> Cela veut dire quoi ? qu'il est en dehors des horaires de livraison ?
> Non admissible pour livraison aujourd'hui ou bien déja "dehors" pour être livré ? :mouais:
> ...




arf j'avais pas tilté lol et mince la livraison est passé au  31


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

zdevi a dit:


> Ceux qui ont déja été livré par TNT, vous savez a peu près vers quelle heure ils livrent ? je suis sur Paris, et personne ne seras la après 15h, j'espere qu'il va arriver avant !


 

Je suis aussi sur Paris, mais moi j'espère qu'il livre pas trop tôt car il n'y a personne en ce moment pour réceptionner :rateau:


----------



## o_anthony (22 Août 2012)

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					  				         				        22/08/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	  	          		 	            		3:44 	          		 					  		          	 	          		 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                      	                                                         						 						 						  	          		

Il n'a jamais été aussi proche


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Lors d'une livraison par TNT , c'est possible de leur demander de livrer directement à un relais colis?


----------



## kuma59 (22 Août 2012)

Petite question qui s'adresse à ceux qui ont reçu leur MBPR très récemment : 

J'ai commandé le mien le 08 août en passant par l'AFS (financement Apple pour étaler le coût). 
La commande a été validée aux alentours du 16 août. 
*J'ose espérer qu'à la livraison* (prévue aux alentours du 3sept) *j'aurai un matériel exempt des différents défauts*, *recensés en parcourant les forums de MacG*. 

C'est relativement effrayant; j'imagine qu'il existe différentes solutions : 
- Apple préfère écouler son stock "defectueux" de MacBook Pro Retina REV-A (si stock il y a) en sachant qu'il y aura un certain % de retours à prévoir, 
- Apple a dores & déjà pris connaissance des problèmes de qualités sur son matériel et a fait ce qu'il fallait pour rectifier le tir (sous-entend que les MBPR livré à partir d'août ne comportent aucun ghosting, pas de bosse, aucune fuite de luminosité, etc). 

Comment réagir si l'on détecte une anomalie sur son MBPR ? Se hâter de contacter Apple pour demander un échange standard ? Si oui, comment se déroule le processus ? 

Existe-il quelque part sur les forums de MacG un référentiel de tests qui permettrait à toute personne de tester son MBPR pour identifier ces défauts ?

*Ceux qui ont recu leur Macbook pro Retina récemment, constatez-vous les différents défauts dont tout le monde parle sur les forums de MacG ? *

Merci à tous pour vos expériences


----------



## Roman2K (22 Août 2012)

kuma59 a dit:


> Existe-il quelque part sur les forums de MacG un référentiel de tests qui permettrait à toute personne de tester son MBPR pour identifier ces défauts ?



Au fil des lectures sur le forum de MacGénération et MacRumors, je me suis créé une liste de vérifications à faire. Il y en a 12, dans l'ordre décroissant d'importance :

Alignement des grilles de haut-parleurs
Rayures
Pixels morts
Alignement du pavé tactile
Bruit de roulement en faisant pivoter le MacBook de gauche à droite
Bulles sous l'écran (je ne sais pas à quoi ça ressemble)
Tâches blanches : luminosité plus élevée par endroits suite à une pression trop forte
Rétention d'image ("burn-in"), en particulier sur fond gris
Blanc jaunâtre
Uniformité du rétroéclairage de l'écran sur fond noir
Uniformité du blanc : teint verdâtre, rosâtre dans les coins
Uniformité du rétroéclairage du clavier


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Août 2012)

kuma59 a dit:


> *Ceux qui ont recu leur Macbook pro Retina récemment, constatez-vous les différents défauts dont tout le monde parle sur les forums de MacG ? *
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos expériences



j'ai le bruit de "roulement" moi, et un petit "cliqueti"sous la coque quand je fais pression dessus et que l'ordi est chaud.

J'ai appelé Apple à ce sujet, qui m'a fait prendre rdv avec l'APR le plus proche de chez moi. ils semblent juger le soucis comme minime, le gars a pas voulu s'embêter avec un échange. je vous tient au courant une fois de retour de l'apr ...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

en gros en recevant sa machine il vaut mieu prendre une loupe et une torche et vérifier completement , je trouve ça aberrant vu le prix... en tout cas faut pas hésiter , en cas de soucis direction l'apple store pour un échange


----------



## Roman2K (22 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> en gros en recevant sa machine il vaut mieu prendre une loupe et une torche et vérifier completement , je trouve ça aberrant vu le prix... en tout cas faut pas hésiter , en cas de soucis direction l'apple store pour un échange



C'est le cas pour tous les produits. Sauf que quand ils coûtent relativement cher comme le rMBP, on y est plus sensible et on trouve les défauts moins acceptables même si ce n'est pas forcément justifié.


----------



## zdevi (22 Août 2012)

Je l'ai QUELLE MERVEILLE !


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

raconte raconte ! comment il est


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> j'ai le bruit de "roulement" moi, et un petit "cliqueti"sous la coque quand je fais pression dessus et que l'ordi est chaud.
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple à ce sujet, qui m'a fait prendre rdv avec l'APR le plus proche de chez moi. ils semblent juger le soucis comme minime, le gars a pas voulu s'embêter avec un échange. je vous tient au courant une fois de retour de l'apr ...


C'est tomber dans la parano là ! Le bruit de roulement on en a déjà parlé sur ce forum, ce sont les ventilos. Le cliquetis quand on fait pression c'est sur tout les Mac simplement un Mac n'est pas fait pour qu'on fasse pression dessus...


----------



## zdevi (22 Août 2012)

il est SI leger, Si beau, Si rapide...
Je suis comblé, je sais pourquoi j'ai mis 2500e dans un ordinateur maintenant


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

zdevi a dit:


> Je l'ai QUELLE MERVEILLE !


 

Heureux tu dois être !
Moi j'attends toujours que TNT livre chez ma mère, le chauffeur doit être en train de manger...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Heureux tu dois être !
> Moi j'attends toujours que TNT livre chez ma mère, le chauffeur doit être en train de manger...



courage courage c'est bientot le bout du tunnel


----------



## Roman2K (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Heureux tu dois être !
> Moi j'attends toujours que TNT livre chez ma mère, le chauffeur doit être en train de manger...



Idem, il devait passer avant 13h mais la pause déjeuner doit durer... (toujours "En cours de livraison").

*EDIT :* la ligne magique est apparue sur le suivi : "Votre colis a été livré le 22/08/2012 à 14:32." .


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Idem, il devait passer avant 13h mais la pause déjeuner doit durer... (toujours "En cours de livraison").
> 
> *EDIT :* la ligne magique est apparue sur le suivi : "Votre colis a été livré le 22/08/2012 à 14:32." .


 

Bon ben reste plus que moi pour aujourd'hui alors.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (22 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Bon ben reste plus que moi pour aujourd'hui alors.



Allez on est tous avec toi
Toute cette attente qui sera très vite récompensée. Cette machine est top ! Vraiment top. Apres avoir lu tant de critiques, Les premières heures avec le Retina sont un pur bonheur.


----------



## Arlekin (22 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> Allez on est tous avec toi
> Toute cette attente qui sera très vite récompensée. Cette machine est top ! Vraiment top. Apres avoir lu tant de critiques, Les premières heures avec le Retina sont un pur bonheur.


 
Colis livré il y a juste 20 minutes chez le gardien, il ma indiqué par téléphone avoir bien reçu deux colis (MBPr + carte étudiante) 

Me reste plus qu'a rentrer de "stage à l'étranger" le 31 ^^

Merci pour votre soutien, au moins je sais qu'il est bien réceptionné, soulagement.


----------



## Elendael (22 Août 2012)

Le mien est parti hier via UPS de Shanghai. Et pour le moment ça donne ça :

Almaty, Kazakhstan	 22/08/2012	 17:19	Lecture au départ

Avec une date de livraison estimée au 27... Même si j'espère très secrètement une arrivée vendredi...

EDIT : Et le voilà en Pologne...
Warsaw, Poland	 22/08/2012	 18:54	Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## Kamshyr (22 Août 2012)

o_anthony a dit:


> Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					  				         				        22/08/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	  	          		 	            		3:44 	          		 					  		          	 	          		 Lecture à l'arrivée
> 
> Il n'a jamais été aussi proche



Même chose pour moi (Classic MBP 2.6 Ghz avec écran HR anti-reflet)

Ils ont dû prendre le même vol


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

à partir de combien de temps peut on suivre le colis sur expeditors ?


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Expeditors n'est dispo que pour ceux dont le Mac part de la Chine directement vers chez eux, sans regroupement au Pays-Bas et le tracking débute rapidement après expédition il me semble.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Expeditors n'est dispo que pour ceux dont le Mac part de la Chine directement vers chez eux, sans regroupement au Pays-Bas et le tracking débute rapidement après expédition il me semble.




merci pour ta précision , hum donc il faut attendre une semaine sans suivi


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Oui malheureusement, mais on ne rate pas grand chose si ce n'est les habituels envois d'avis aux douanes avant l'envoi effectif de la machine qui passe le plus souvent par la Corée du Sud, la Pologne, l'Allemagne puis les Pays-Bas.


----------



## Elendael (22 Août 2012)

Si je peux me permettre, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de passer par Expeditors. Ma commande (ne comprenant que le Mac donc pas de regroupement aux Pays-Bas) est partie directement de Shanghai par UPS.
J'ai un numéro de tracking UPS mais pas Expeditors

J'ai suivi (pour le moment) le parcours suivant : Chine > Corée du Sud > Kazakhstan > Pologne > Allemagne.
En croisant désespérément les doigts pour une livraison avant la fin de la semaine, même si le suivi me parle de lundi, depuis l'expédition.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (22 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de passer par Expeditors. Ma commande (ne comprenant que le Mac donc pas de regroupement aux Pays-Bas) est partie directement de Shanghai par UPS.
> J'ai un numéro de tracking UPS mais pas Expeditors
> 
> J'ai suivi (pour le moment) le parcours suivant : Chine > Corée du Sud > Kazakhstan > Pologne > Allemagne.
> En croisant désespérément les doigts pour une livraison avant la fin de la semaine, même si le suivi me parle de lundi, depuis l'expédition.




ah oui comme j'ai une carte à 80 euros elle passe par la hollande


----------



## Roman2K (23 Août 2012)

Je viens enfin d'ouvrir la boîte sacrée : quel bonheur cette machine ! Absolument zéro défaut, et pourtant je suis plus qu'averti, ayant lu tous les malheurs possibles et imaginables sur les forums en attendant mon rMBP avec impatience. Et cette qualité de construction légendaire et propre à Apple, magnifique.

L'écran est simplement sublime, ce n'est plus la surprise comme la première fois dans un Apple Store, bien sûr, mais toujours bluffant. J'ai hâte de commencer à coder dans Terminal, le texte y est si net, c'est du pur plaisir pour les yeux (blanc sur noir, Menlo 12 pt). Je n'ai jamais autant apprécié Vim que maintenant .

Ca va être difficile de dormir maintenant mais je tente. Bonne chance à ceux qui n'ont pas encore la chance de l'avoir entre leurs mains. L'attente sera bien récompensée, vous pouvez en être certains !


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

Kamshyr a dit:


> Même chose pour moi (Classic MBP 2.6 Ghz avec écran HR anti-reflet)
> 
> Ils ont dû prendre le même vol


 
Alors sa donne quoi pour aujourd'hui ? 



Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui malheureusement, mais on ne rate pas grand chose si ce n'est les habituels envois d'avis aux douanes avant l'envoi effectif de la machine qui passe le plus souvent par la Corée du Sud, la Pologne, l'Allemagne puis les Pays-Bas.


 
Des nouvelles Boris sur une éventuelle date plus proche ? 



Elendael a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de passer par Expeditors. Ma commande (ne comprenant que le Mac donc pas de regroupement aux Pays-Bas) est partie directement de Shanghai par UPS.
> J'ai un numéro de tracking UPS mais pas Expeditors
> 
> J'ai suivi (pour le moment) le parcours suivant : Chine > Corée du Sud > Kazakhstan > Pologne > Allemagne.
> En croisant désespérément les doigts pour une livraison avant la fin de la semaine, même si le suivi me parle de lundi, depuis l'expédition.


 
Tu as bien de la chance car UPS sont pour moi les meilleurs, enfin très à cheval sur les règles etc.. je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec eux, seul soucis, tu ne sais jamais vers quel heure il va livré comme pour les autres (TNT..).

Normalement tu le reçois quand ?



Roman2K a dit:


> Je viens enfin d'ouvrir la boîte sacrée : quel bonheur cette machine ! Absolument zéro défaut, et pourtant je suis plus qu'averti, ayant lu tous les malheurs possibles et imaginables sur les forums en attendant mon rMBP avec impatience. Et cette qualité de construction légendaire et propre à Apple, magnifique.
> 
> L'écran est simplement sublime, ce n'est plus la surprise comme la première fois dans un Apple Store, bien sûr, mais toujours bluffant. J'ai hâte de commencer à coder dans Terminal, le texte y est si net, c'est du pur plaisir pour les yeux (blanc sur noir, Menlo 12 pt). Je n'ai jamais autant apprécié Vim que maintenant .
> 
> Ca va être difficile de dormir maintenant mais je tente. Bonne chance à ceux qui n'ont pas encore la chance de l'avoir entre leurs mains. L'attente sera bien récompensée, vous pouvez en être certains !


 
Sa fait plaisir de voir un avis positif, car c'est vrai qu'avec tous les défauts qu'on lit par ci par là, on devient vite paranoïaque ! "Amuse" toi bien avec


----------



## Roman2K (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Sa fait plaisir de voir un avis positif, car c'est vrai qu'avec tous les défauts qu'on lit par ci par là, on devient vite paranoïaque ! "Amuse" toi bien avec



Merci .


----------



## Kamshyr (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Alors sa donne quoi pour aujourd'hui ?



Sur le tracking UPS, ça indique :
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 	23/08/2012 	8:00 	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 	22/08/2012 	3:44 	Lecture à l'arrivée

Date de livraison programmée pour UPS : 24 août
Date de livraison prévue par Apple : 23 août

J'espère que je l'aurais aujourd'hui


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Des nouvelles Boris sur une éventuelle date plus proche ?


Alors hier a été une journée un peu chiante concernant ma livraison, le matin j'ai demandé le changement d'adresse de livraison à Apple. J'ai oublié d'appuyer sur envoyer sur mon mail, il se peut que ça ai eu une incidence sur la durée puisqu'il était encore à quai à Garonor et avait quitté Garonor quand je m'en suis rendu compte 

Rapidement, Apple me confirme que la demande changement était transmise à TNT. Puis vide total sur le tracking jusqu'à 6 heures matin. En émergeant il y a quelques minutes, je raffraichi le tracking détaillé et me rends compte que les colis étaient arrivés à Bordeaux (d'où livraison au 24...), mais pas de détail sur la prise en compte de la demande de changement, la destination initiale toujours affichée. 1 minute après l'application iPhone de TNT bip, "En cours de livraison" . J'ai eu le bon réflexe  Rachargement du tracking avancé :

"Shipment To Be Sent To New Address As Sender/receiver Requested. "

Donc c'est bien pris en compte et ça arrivera probablement demain ou lundi 

À l'instant je viens de raffraichir et la nouvelle destination apparait enfin, et la date estimée de livraison n'a as changée. On verra demain !


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

Et ben Boris, on peut dire que c'est une petite aventure le suivi de ton colis ! 
Demain sera la bonne on va dire 

Sinon, ma mère a été prendre au gardien les deux colis, intactes, ils sont au chaud dans mon studio maintenant.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Et ben Boris, on peut dire que c'est une petite aventure le suivi de ton colis !
> Demain sera la bonne on va dire
> 
> Sinon, ma mère a été prendre au gardien les deux colis, intactes, ils sont au chaud dans mon studio maintenant.




Lors d'une livraison par TNT , on peut leur dire de livrer directement en relais colis?


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Non, il ne me semble pas. D'ailleurs tu dois passer par Apple, en tout cas c'est ce qu'il a fallu que je fasse pour changer mon adresse de livraison.

Ça serait top qu'il arrive demain comme ça je passerais la journée dans le train et en arrivant j'aurais la surprise et pourrait ainsi le déballer comme un gosse


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Non, il ne me semble pas. D'ailleurs tu dois passer par Apple, en tout cas c'est ce qu'il a fallu que je fasse pour changer mon adresse de livraison.
> 
> Ça serait top qu'il arrive demain comme ça je passerais la journée dans le train et en arrivant j'aurais la surprise et pourrait ainsi le déballer comme un gosse




C'est jouable pour demain ! c'est toujours un plaisir de déballer des produits apple


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> C'est jouable pour demain ! c'est toujours un plaisir de déballer des produits apple


 
D'ailleurs c'est dommage que le déballage soit vite fait 
On en veut toujours plus, des trucs surprises un peu.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est dommage que le déballage soit vite fait
> On en veut toujours plus, des trucs surprises un peu.




c'est vrai que niveau accessoires c'est le minimum , mais quand il s'agit de pc haut de gamme c'est souvent le cas je l'ai remarqué sur d'autres modeles professioniels comme panasonic et toshiba tecra


----------



## Roman2K (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> c'est vrai que niveau accessoires c'est le minimum , mais quand il s'agit de pc haut de gamme c'est souvent le cas je l'ai remarqué sur d'autres modeles professioniels comme panasonic et toshiba tecra



Franchement, je trouve ça très bien qu'il fournissent le minimum. D'autres accessoires alourdiraient la note alors qu'ils ne seraient pas forcément utiles pour tout le monde. Le côté épuré, c'est un des points qui m'attire chez Apple.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Franchement, je trouve ça très bien qu'il fournissent le minimum. D'autres accessoires alourdiraient la note alors qu'ils ne seraient pas forcément utiles pour tout le monde. Le côté épuré, c'est un des points qui m'attire chez Apple.




Je te rejoins sur ce point , tous les accessoires ne sont pas utiles pour tout le monde , mais un adaptateur thunderbolt ethernet offert aurait été pas mal


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> C'est jouable pour demain ! c'est toujours un plaisir de déballer des produits apple



Pas sûr, Bordeaux vers le nord de la France, ça doit bien passer par Paris...


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Tu as bien de la chance car UPS sont pour moi les meilleurs, enfin très à cheval sur les règles etc.. je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec eux, seul soucis, tu ne sais jamais vers quel heure il va livré comme pour les autres (TNT..).
> 
> Normalement tu le reçois quand ?



Le Mac est arrivé à Roissy dans la nuit et il n'a toujours pas bougé depuis.
Je viens d'appeler UPS pour demander si je peux espérer une livraison dans la journée ou même demain mais pour eux, c'est bien planifié à lundi.
Etant donné que je vis à Paris, j'ai alors demandé si je pouvais passer chercher moi même mon colis. On m'a répondu que tant qu'il n'était pas arrivé dans son centre de distribution, je ne pouvais rien faire.

J'enrage un peu quand même : ma machine est à quelques kilomètres, je suis disponible pour aller la chercher et je n'ai d'autre solution que d'attendre encore 4 jours avant de l'avoir...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Le Mac est arrivé à Roissy dans la nuit et il n'a toujours pas bougé depuis.
> Je viens d'appeler UPS pour demander si je peux espérer une livraison dans la journée ou même demain mais pour eux, c'est bien planifié à lundi.
> Etant donné que je vis à Paris, j'ai alors demandé si je pouvais passer chercher moi même mon colis. On m'a répondu que tant qu'il n'était pas arrivé dans son centre de distribution, je ne pouvais rien faire.
> 
> J'enrage un peu quand même : ma machine est à quelques kilomètres, je suis disponible pour aller la chercher et je n'ai d'autre solution que d'attendre encore 4 jours avant de l'avoir...




En général UPS accepte que le colis soit bloqué au dépot , mais pas avant d'etre en centre de distrib ou passage raté


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Elle arrivera dans son centre d'ici demain matin probablement, donc tu pourras probablement aller la chercher aujourd'hui, demain ou samedi


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

J'espère vraiment, je vais enrager de savoir ma machine là bas sinon...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> J'espère vraiment, je vais enrager de savoir ma machine là bas sinon...




personnellement avec UPS , je leur avait demandé de bloquer un colis apres que le livreur n'ai pas trouver l'adresse , ils ont accepté sans aucun probleme , normalement tout devrait bien se passer


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> Je te rejoins sur ce point , tous les accessoires ne sont pas utiles pour tout le monde , mais un adaptateur thunderbolt ethernet offert aurait été pas mal


 
D'une ! et de deux une télécomande (bluetooth) parce que bon sur le Rétina comme il n'y a plus de port infrarouge...

J'ai pas envie de devoir acheter un Iphone pour avoir l'application nécessaire à faire défiler les diapo de keynote, mauvais point.

Je crois pas qu'une télécommande soit un surplus quand on sait qu'elle a été retirée sur certains autres produits déjà, carton rouge pour Apple pour le coup.


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> personnellement avec UPS , je leur avait demandé de bloquer un colis apres que le livreur n'ai pas trouver l'adresse , ils ont accepté sans aucun probleme , normalement tout devrait bien se passer



Seulement là je souhaiterais le récupérer avant la première tentative de livraison.
C'est ce qui semble leur poser problème.


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Seulement là je souhaiterais le récupérer avant la première tentative de livraison.
> C'est ce qui semble leur poser problème.


 
En même temps après toute l'attente que tu as déja effectué tu dois plus être à quelques jours pret si ? 

Mais en même temps je te comprends, savoir qu'il est là... tout pret... il te murmure à ton oreille de le chercher :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> D'une ! et de deux une télécomande (bluetooth) parce que bon sur le Rétina comme il n'y a plus de port infrarouge...
> 
> J'ai pas envie de devoir acheter un Iphone pour avoir l'application nécessaire à faire défiler les diapo de keynote, mauvais point.
> 
> Je crois pas qu'une télécommande soit un surplus quand on sait qu'elle a été retirée sur certains autres produits déjà, carton rouge pour Apple pour le coup.


La télécommande infrarouge !  Le truc que j'ai en triple (une blanche en plastique et deux alu) et qui me sert à rien ?


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> En même temps après toute l'attente que tu as déja effectué tu dois plus être à quelques jours pret si ?
> 
> Mais en même temps je te comprends, savoir qu'il est là... tout pret... il te murmure à ton oreille de le chercher :rateau:



C'est extrêmement frustrant pour deux raisons :
La première c'est le retard pris sur la commande (délais non respectés). J'aurais pu le recevoir en début de semaine si tout s'était correctement passé.
La seconde, c'est l'idée de passer le WE entier sans alors que je pourrais tranquillement en profiter. Et qu'il est à quelques km de chez moi...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> C'est extrêmement frustrant pour deux raisons :
> La première c'est le retard pris sur la commande (délais non respectés). J'aurais pu le recevoir en début de semaine si tout s'était correctement passé.
> La seconde, c'est l'idée de passer le WE entier sans alors que je pourrais tranquillement en profiter. Et qu'il est à quelques km de chez moi...




Tant qu'il n'a pas été livré je ne pense pas qu'ils peuvent le bloquer à quai étant donné que c'est des palettes empilées


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Si si, y a aucun problème pour aller le chercher une fois qu'il est en centre. Ça peut juste prendre un peu de temps.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Si si, y a aucun problème pour aller le chercher une fois qu'il est en centre. Ça peut juste prendre un peu de temps.




ah bon?  nickel alors


----------



## Kamshyr (23 Août 2012)

Ca sent la livraison demain...

Chilly Mazarin, France 	23/08/2012 	10:22 	Lecture à l'arrivée

Je me tâte pour demain à aller le chercher au centre...


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Ça dépend où tu te trouves. Pour ma livraison initiale s'était 1 journée pour Pays-Bas-Paris, une journée pour Paris-Bordeaux et une journée pour Bordeaux-Brives-la-Gaillarde suivi de la livraison...


----------



## o_anthony (23 Août 2012)

Kamshyr a dit:


> Ca sent la livraison demain...
> 
> Chilly Mazarin, France 	23/08/2012 	10:22 	Lecture à l'arrivée
> 
> Je me tâte pour demain à aller le chercher au centre...



Apparemment, nous sommes dans le même camion


----------



## Kamshyr (23 Août 2012)

Dommage qu'ils aient été coincés aussi longtemps à Roissy...

_Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 23/08/2012 8:00 Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 22/08/2012 3:44 Lecture à l'arrivée​_Sinon, nous aurions pu les avoir aujourd'hui


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

Après plusieurs appels auprès d'UPS que tant qu'il n'y a pas eu de première tentative de livraison, il ne peuvent pas sortir un colis du circuit.
Donc je dois attendre jusqu'à lundi avec mon colis à quelques kilomètres de chez moi...

Cette frustration T_T


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Après plusieurs appels auprès d'UPS que tant qu'il n'y a pas eu de première tentative de livraison, il ne peuvent pas sortir un colis du circuit.
> Donc je dois attendre jusqu'à lundi avec mon colis à quelques kilomètres de chez moi...
> 
> Cette frustration T_T




oui il m'avait dis la meme chose , en cas d'impossibilité de livraison ils peuvent le faire sinon il accepte pas

pourquoi il ne te livre pas demain?


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> oui il m'avait dis la meme chose , en cas d'impossibilité de livraison ils peuvent le faire sinon il accepte pas
> 
> pourquoi il ne te livre pas demain?



Parce que la livraison est prévue pour lundi. Donc ça sera lundi.
(Je trouve ça aberrant)


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Parce que la livraison est prévue pour lundi. Donc ça sera lundi.
> (Je trouve ça aberrant)




kholala il aurait quand meme pu avancer a demain


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> kholala il aurait quand meme pu avancer a demain



C'est ce que je me dis. Le colis est arrivé, il est vraiment pas loin, je pourrais même aller le chercher moi même. Je compte vraiment sur un effort de leur part, c'est un peu désespérant là


----------



## Arlekin (23 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> C'est ce que je me dis. Le colis est arrivé, il est vraiment pas loin, je pourrais même aller le chercher moi même. Je compte vraiment sur un effort de leur part, c'est un peu désespérant là


 

Le soucis de UPS, c'est qu'ils sont carré, alors dans certains cas c'est tout simplement génial, mais dans ton cas c'est l'inverse.


----------



## o_anthony (23 Août 2012)

Histoire d'avoir un suivi complet de commande pour ceux et celles qui sont sur le point de se procurer un MBP Rétina voici mon suivi quasi complet :

Configuration CTO (Personnalisée) sans accessoires.
Paiement par financement en x fois.

- Commande effectuée : 6 août
- Envoi du courrier avec le contrat : 7 août
- Commande validée / En cours de traitement : 13 août (le temps que Sofinco transmettre l'accord)
- Préparation de l'expédition : 18 août
- Expédition : 20 août
- Début de suivi : 20 août
- Réception :  24 août

Transporteur UPS. 

*Suivi :*
Chilly Mazarin, France                     23/08/2012 10:22   Lecture à l'arrivée                  
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France              23/08/2012  8:00    Lecture au départ  
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France             22/08/2012   3:44     Lecture à l'arrivée   
Koeln, Germany                                    22/08/2012  2:42     Lecture au départ   
22/08/2012  0:39    Lecture d'importation 
Koeln, Germany                                    21/08/2012 22:48    Lecture à l'arrivée  
Warsaw, Poland                             21/08/2012  21:00   Lecture au départ 
21/08/2012  18:21                                             Lecture à l'arrivée 
                                                                                Almaty,                                                                                                          Kazakhstan                                                                                                                          21/08/2012                                                                                               16:50                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   21/08/2012                                                                                               15:11                                             Lecture à l'arrivée 
                                                                                Incheon,                                                                                                          Korea, Republic of                                                                                                                          21/08/2012                                                                                               12:06                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   21/08/2012                                                                                               7:49                                             Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                          
Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                          21/08/2012                                                                                               4:54                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                          
Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                          20/08/2012                                                                                               21:18                                             Lecture d'exportation                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   20/08/2012                                                                                               15:53                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   20/08/2012                                                                                               13:11                                             Lecture de l'origine                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          China                                                                         
20/08/2012                                                                                               1:27                                             Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS                                                                                                                                                        
Livraison demain (le 24 août).

En espérant en avoir aidé quelques uns


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (23 Août 2012)

o_anthony a dit:


> Histoire d'avoir un suivi complet de commande pour ceux et celles qui sont sur le point de se procurer un MBP Rétina voici mon suivi quasi complet :
> 
> Configuration CTO (Personnalisée) sans accessoires.
> Paiement par financement en x fois.
> ...



seulement 4 jours entre la chine et la france? c'est pas mal !


----------



## kinslayer (23 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup o_anthony pour ce suivi  ! 
J'en suis au Kazakhstan et si ca se passe comme pour toi demain matin il devrait être à Paris 
Nice !


----------



## Elendael (23 Août 2012)

Pour ma part :

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 23/08/2012	 3:18	Lecture à l'arrivée

Koeln, Germany	 23/08/2012	 2:14	Lecture au départ
23/08/2012	 0:16	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 22/08/2012	 22:49	Lecture à l'arrivée

Warsaw, Poland	 22/08/2012	 20:58	Lecture au départ
22/08/2012	 18:54	Lecture à l'arrivée

Almaty, Kazakhstan	 22/08/2012	 17:19	Lecture au départ
22/08/2012	 15:00	Lecture à l'arrivée

Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 22/08/2012	 12:06	Lecture au départ
22/08/2012	 7:48	Lecture à l'arrivée

Shanghai, China	 22/08/2012	 4:54	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 21/08/2012	 19:04	Lecture d'exportation
21/08/2012	 15:02	Lecture au départ
21/08/2012	 12:25	Lecture de l'origine
China	 21/08/2012	 23:55	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

je viens d etre debiter , ouch que ça fais mal !! , et sinon sur le suivi du site apple , quand le produit est arriver aux pays bas il y a quoi comme message? cest embettant de ne pas avoir de suivi du tout entre la chine et le vieu continent


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

Rien tant qu'il ne quitte pas les Pays-Bas.

Sinon super le miens est en cours de livraison chez moi !!! Ce soir ça va être la fête en descendant du train


----------



## Jet9009 (24 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est tomber dans la parano là ! Le bruit de roulement on en a déjà parlé sur ce forum, ce sont les ventilos. Le cliquetis quand on fait pression c'est sur tout les Mac simplement un Mac n'est pas fait pour qu'on fasse pression dessus...



Je me doute que le bruit peut venir des ventilés  Il était juste répertorié dans la liste, quant au cliquetis quand on fait pression, nan ce n'est pas normal, il est de plus en plus important et ce fait ressentir même quand j'écris au clavier...


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

C'est peut être le fameux problème des vis qui peuvent avoir besoin d'un bon coup de tournevis, c'est pas l'exclusivité du Retina


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Rien tant qu'il ne quitte pas les Pays-Bas.
> 
> Sinon super le miens est en cours de livraison chez moi !!! Ce soir ça va être la fête en descendant du train




felicitation ! j'espere qu'il y a quelqun chez toi !


----------



## Kamshyr (24 Août 2012)

Pour ma part :
- Commande : 15 août (Payé par CB)

Tracking UPS :
Bruyeres-sur-Oise, France         24/08/2012     7:45     En transit
                24/08/2012     4:45     En cours de livraison
Bruyeres-sur-Oise, France         23/08/2012     23:30     Lecture à l'arrivée
Chilly Mazarin, France         23/08/2012     21:31     Lecture au départ
                23/08/2012     10:22     Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France     23/08/2012     8:00     Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France     22/08/2012     3:44     Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany             22/08/2012     2:42     Lecture au départ
                22/08/2012     0:38     Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany             21/08/2012     22:48     Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland             21/08/2012     21:00     Lecture au départ
                21/08/2012     18:21     Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan         21/08/2012     16:50     Lecture au départ
                21/08/2012     15:11     Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of         21/08/2012     12:06     Lecture au départ
                21/08/2012     7:49     Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China             21/08/2012     4:54     Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China             20/08/2012     16:45     Lecture d'exportation
Shanghai, China             18/08/2012     16:25     Lecture au départ
                18/08/2012     14:02     Lecture de l'origine
China                 18/08/2012     1:57     Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

Kamshyr a dit:


> Pour ma part :
> - Commande : 15 août (Payé par CB)
> 
> Tracking UPS :
> ...



vraiment rapide !! ta pas personaliser ton macbook?


----------



## Arlekin (24 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Rien tant qu'il ne quitte pas les Pays-Bas.
> 
> Sinon super le miens est en cours de livraison chez moi !!! Ce soir ça va être la fête en descendant du train


 
N'oubli pas d'embrasser ta maman/père/amie en descendant du train avant de dire "il ou le MBPr ?! il est ou ?!"


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

J'ai passé l'âge 

Que ça va être dur ces interminables heures de trajet en train :love:


----------



## Elendael (24 Août 2012)

Si mon Mac arrive aujourd'hui sur son centre de tri final, je vais tenter d'aller le récupérer.
Savoir qu'ils le bloquent pour le WE me rend malade.


----------



## Roman2K (24 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Je me doute que le bruit peut venir des ventilés  Il était juste répertorié dans la liste, quant au cliquetis quand on fait pression, nan ce n'est pas normal, il est de plus en plus important et ce fait ressentir même quand j'écris au clavier...



Sur le mien, pas de cliquetis en faisant pression ni en dessous ni sur le clavier. Ça ne semble pas normal, sûrement pas un défaut mais un petit serrage à faire quelque part. Un petit tour au Genius Bar s'impose.


----------



## Kamshyr (24 Août 2012)

@chat-de-goutiere
Oui, c'est une configuration personnalisée :
Classic MacBook Pro 15,4 2.6 GHz avec écran Haute Résolution et écran anti-reflet.


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Si mon Mac arrive aujourd'hui sur son centre de tri final, je vais tenter d'aller le récupérer.
> Savoir qu'ils le bloquent pour le WE me rend malade.


Si il n'était pas en centre ce matin avant la tournée c'est normal que la livraison ne soit pas prévu avant lundi. Par contre qu'ils te refusent de le récupérer ça n'a pas de sens, plus y a de clients comme toi plus leurs charges baissent.


----------



## Elendael (24 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Si il n'était pas en centre ce matin avant la tournée c'est normal que la livraison ne soit pas prévu avant lundi. Par contre qu'ils te refusent de le récupérer ça n'a pas de sens, plus y a de clients comme toi plus leurs charges baissent.



Au lieu de faire la poignée de kilomètres qui séparent le hub de l'aéroport jusqu'au centre final (où j'aurais éventuellement pu récupérer mon colis aujourd'hui), il vient de faire une bonne heure de route pour aller sur Chilly-Mazarin (où il est impossible d'aller chercher son envoi).
Pas de livraison avant lundi. Le colis est à côté de chez moi depuis hier matin.
Vous n'imaginez pas mon niveau de frustration et de rage.


----------



## Roman2K (24 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Au lieu de faire la poignée de kilomètres qui séparent le hub de l'aéroport jusqu'au centre final (où j'aurais éventuellement pu récupérer mon colis aujourd'hui), il vient de faire une bonne heure de route pour aller sur Chilly-Mazarin (où il est impossible d'aller chercher son envoi).
> Pas de livraison avant lundi. Le colis est à côté de chez moi depuis hier matin.
> Vous n'imaginez pas mon niveau de frustration et de rage.



Désolé d'apprendre ce qu'il t'arrive... Je compatis à ta douleur .


----------



## Kamshyr (24 Août 2012)

Il est enfin arrivé !!!

Trop content !


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est tomber dans la parano là ! Le bruit de roulement on en a déjà parlé sur ce forum, ce sont les ventilos. Le cliquetis quand on fait pression c'est sur tout les Mac simplement un Mac n'est pas fait pour qu'on fasse pression dessus...



Pour avoir eu les deux soucis : Non ce n'est pas de la parano 

Pour le premier, ce n'est clairement pas le ventilo, il a été démonté en Apple Store et la première chose qui a été vérifié c'est justement : Les ventilo qui ont du jeu, et bien non rien. Donc comme déjà dit, une machine qui fait ce genre de bruit et où personne n'est capable de savoir d'où ça vient, c'est vraiment pas à garder chez soi...

Deuxième point les clacs, non ce n'est pas normal, mon ancien MPB 13" n'a absolument jamais fait ça, de plus (comme par hasard) j'ai démonté le capot du dessous, et en la remettant j'ai fait attention à le mettre bien en face et droit,et je n'ai plus de bruit. Donc ce n'est pas normal. Ce n'est pas en le pressant fort que ça fait du bruit, ça le fait quand par exemple tu le prend pour le poser sur la table : Dès que tu le prends tu entends un craquement. On ne parle pas d'une fois ou deux, mais à chaque fois que tu le tiens dans tes mains...

Bref, si on a ce genre de souci, il faut le faire régler. (ce n'est pas normal, un MBPr bien fait n'a pas ces défauts)

Reste que le bruit en secouant, qui reste un mystère, pour ma part, il m'a semblé que le bruit venait non pas du bloc mais plutôt de l'intérieur de l'écran... je me demande si c'est pas une antenne qui serait mal mise et qui toquerait en bougeant...


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

Quand je dit qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la parano c'est au point d'hésiter fortement d'acheter la machine, le problème des vis n'est peut-être même pas présent ou vérifiable en sortie d'usine. Ça peut provenir du transport et des fortes variations de températures alors que tout vient juste d'être monté et n'a pas le temps de "reposer" en sortie d'usine.


----------



## o_anthony (24 Août 2012)

La bête est arrivée et franchement c'est wooouah ! Bien qu'ayant une dalle LG, celle-ci ne présente aucun défaut. C'est certain qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la paranoïa. Concernant la batterie, elle affiche une autonomie de 7h avec la nouvelle version ML. Patience à ceux qui l'attende encore mais c'est certain c'est une BOMBE !


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

encore une semaine à attendre pour moi , livraison estimée au 31 aout , j'ai haaaate


----------



## kuma59 (24 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> encore une semaine à attendre pour moi , livraison estimée au 31 aout , j'ai haaaate



Pareil pour moi, estimé au 30 août par contre  

En tout cas, les personnes ayant reçu récemment leur MBPR semblent satisfaites et ne se plaignent d'aucune anomalie. Dalle LG ou pas d'ailleurs, c'est plutôt bon signe !


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

kuma59 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, estimé au 30 août par contre
> 
> En tout cas, les personnes ayant reçu récemment leur MBPR semblent satisfaites et ne se plaignent d'aucune anomalie. Dalle LG ou pas d'ailleurs, c'est plutôt bon signe !




Des que je le reçoit je vais l'analyser avec soin lol 

sur ton suivi tu as "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" ?


----------



## Djibi41 (25 Août 2012)

Petite évolution :

- _Commande effectuée : 18 août_
- _Commande validée : 18 août_
- _Préparation de l'expédition : 24 août_
- Expédition : (en attente)
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente)

Réception prévus au maximum le 5 septembre.


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Août 2012)

Comme prévu je l'ai reçu hier, qu'elle claque cet écran ! Passé 5 minutes, le retour sur celui d'un MBP classique 15" est fatal à la gamme sans Retina. En ajoutant à cela le régime (poids et mensurations) et la config qui rient la route, un pur plaisir 

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore !


----------



## Djibi41 (25 Août 2012)

Merci pour ton soutien Boris


----------



## Arlekin (25 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Comme prévu je l'ai reçu hier, qu'elle claque cet écran ! Passé 5 minutes, le retour sur celui d'un MBP classique 15" est fatal à la gamme sans Retina. En ajoutant à cela le régime (poids et mensurations) et la config qui rient la route, un pur plaisir
> 
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore !


 
Amuse toi bien, travail bien dessus !


----------



## pierrolivier (26 Août 2012)

Macbook Pro Rétina 2.3, commandé le 22 août avec : Expédition : 5-7 jours ouvrables
et livraison 07 Sep, 2012 - 11 Sep, 2012 ... Et pour l'instant il est toujours en préparation !
Mais je viens de voir ce matin que les deux modèles étaient maintenant marqué comme en stock sur l'Apple Store ! J'espère que ca va accélérer les choses


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Août 2012)

C'est en stock pour les modèles de base sans modification, ce qui veut dire qu'ils sont expédié depuis les stocks aux Pays-Bas. Ça donne une livraison sous 3 jours environ après validation du paiement.

Par contre toute modification matérielle sur la commande (Processeur, RAM, SSD) entraîne un retour aux 5 à 7 jours ouvrés pour expédition. C'est expédié depuis la Chine après production et ça passe par les Pays-Bas si la commande inclus des accessoires ou autres.


----------



## pierrolivier (26 Août 2012)

J'ai commandé le modèle de "base" avec la carte étudiante, donc avec un peu de chance je l'aurais à la fin de la semaine du coup non ? Plutôt qu'entre le 7 et 11 septembre !


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Août 2012)

Difficile à dire vu que le passage "en stock" vient d'avoir lieu. Et assez peu probable si Apple utilise la méthode de réduction des délais qu'avait utilisée Free Mobile en début d'année, ce qui semble vraisemblable.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (26 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Difficile à dire vu que le passage "en stock" vient d'avoir lieu. Et assez peu probable si Apple utilise la méthode de réduction des délais qu'avait utilisée Free Mobile en début d'année, ce qui semble vraisemblable.




Malgré le passage en stock les delais sont super long avec l'apple store c limite de la publicité mensongere , franchement si vous trouvez ailleurs une configuration de base autant la prendre les delais sont divisé par 5 ( fnac etc.. ) a moin d'avoir une reduction education ou autre fuyez l'apple store


----------



## pierrolivier (26 Août 2012)

Bon et bien je vais attendre alors ...
Pour l'instant impossible d'accéder à mon compte sur l'apple store :

"*Nous sommes désolés.*
Une erreur est survenue avec votre demande. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement."
Sans doute dû à la mise a jour de ce matin 
Je croise les doigts !!


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (26 Août 2012)

pierrolivier a dit:


> Bon et bien je vais attendre alors ...
> Pour l'instant impossible d'accéder à mon compte sur l'apple store :
> 
> "*Nous sommes désolés.*
> ...




idem ca arrive souvent le week end pour la maintenance , mais ca devrait revenir sous peu


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> Malgré le passage en stock les delais sont super long avec l'apple store c limite de la publicité mensongere , franchement si vous trouvez ailleurs une configuration de base autant la prendre les delais sont divisé par 5 ( fnac etc.. ) a moin d'avoir une reduction education ou autre fuyez l'apple store


C'est un très mauvais conseil que tu donnes là, d'une part comme on a pu le voir à travers un tas de témoignages sur le forum ceux qui ont acheté chez des tiers (particulièrement Fnac) et ce sont retrouvés avec des machines défectueuses n'ont pas pu profiter d'un échange mais de réparations (sur des portables neufs ça fait mal...), d'autre part quelques jours de délais sur un achat aussi important ça n'est pas insurmontable et ça offre la possibilité de changer d'avis.

Si tu commandes avec expédition sous 5 à 7 ouvrés (auxquels ils faut rajouter le transport, c'est bien précisé sur l'Apple Store) et que les délais sont modifiés entre temps, même à la baisse, c'est le délai qui t'avait été annoncé au départ qui tient. En aucun cas le nouveau.


----------



## Elendael (27 Août 2012)

Entre certains APR un peu véreux qui t'annoncent des délais qu'ils savent déjà ne pas tenir uniquement pour conserver des clients (je comprend leur situation mais tout de même) ou encore les difficultés de la FNAC de proposer un vrai service, je pense que passer par un Apple Store est vraiment plus intéressant. D'autant plus que la politique de retour (14 jours, échange ou remboursement) est très très intéressante notamment pour ceux qui essuient les plâtres de la Rev A.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

Elendael a dit:


> Entre certains APR un peu véreux qui t'annoncent des délais qu'ils savent déjà ne pas tenir uniquement pour conserver des clients (je comprend leur situation mais tout de même) ou encore les difficultés de la FNAC de proposer un vrai service, je pense que passer par un Apple Store est vraiment plus intéressant. D'autant plus que la politique de retour (14 jours, échange ou remboursement) est très très intéressante notamment pour ceux qui essuient les plâtres de la Rev A.




Sauf que par exemple ne pas avoir de suivi entre la chine et les pays bas je trouve ça anormal


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Ça ne nous apporterait rien de plus dans la mesure où ils nous disent clairement que l'ordinateur passe par les Pays-Bas pour regroupement de la commande et que cela prends 4-5 jours ouvrés.


----------



## Djibi41 (27 Août 2012)

Petite évolution :

- _Commande effectuée : 18 août_
- _Commande validée : 18 août_
- _Préparation de l'expédition : 24 août_
_- Expédition : 25 août_
- Début de suivi : (en attente)
- Réception : (en attente)

Réception prévus le 4 septembre.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Petite évolution :
> 
> - _Commande effectuée : 18 août_
> - _Commande validée : 18 août_
> ...



personnalisé ?


----------



## Djibi41 (27 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> personnalisé ?



Oui CTO avec la carte de 80 euros.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Oui CTO avec la carte de 80 euros.




elle est valable combien de temps cette carte ?


----------



## Djibi41 (27 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> elle est valable combien de temps cette carte ?



Je ces pas du tout


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Je ces pas du tout




il nous reste plus qu'a croiser les doigts et attendre notre macbook... :rateau:


----------



## kuma59 (27 Août 2012)

Bizarre.. Le colis est à Dubai, ensuite il arrive en Allemagne puis repart de Dubai 



Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 26/08/2012	 19:05	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	                 26/08/2012	 16:53	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 26/08/2012	 12:14	Lecture au départ
                                         26/08/2012	 9:43	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	                 26/08/2012	 5:24	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	                 24/08/2012	 20:20	Lecture d'exportation
                                         24/08/2012	 14:47	Lecture au départ
                                         24/08/2012	 13:07	Lecture de l'origine
China	                                 24/08/2012	 0:06	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

kuma59 a dit:


> Bizarre.. Le colis est à Dubai, ensuite il arrive en Allemagne puis repart de Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peut etre les papiers pour la douane je crois


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas le MBP qui est arrivé en Allemagne mais les papiers pour l'importation hors UE. Une fois que ces papiers sont de retours depuis le lieu de transit, le MBP peut enfin partir vers l'Allemagne.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Effectivement, ce n'est pas le MBP qui est arrivé en Allemagne mais les papiers pour l'importation hors UE. Une fois que ces papiers sont de retours depuis le lieu de transit, le MBP peut enfin partir vers l'Allemagne.




Alors tu as une dalle lg ou samsung ?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

LG-Sharp, mais pas constaté le moindre problème pour le moment


----------



## Djibi41 (27 Août 2012)

Lhécatombe des dalles vérolés finis ?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Rien ne permet de dire qu'il y a eu une hécatombe, il n'est pas exclu qu'il s'agisse plutôt de problèmes en proportion raisonnable, liés à l'arrivée de ce nouveau genre de dalles, rapidement montés en épingle sur le net.

Pour rappel, j'ai eu un MBP fin 2008 à sa sortie, le premier Unibody, et à l'époque y avait eu exactement le même buzz avec des pannes soit disant ultra nombreuses et des râleurs qui nous ressortaient continuellement le discours du "c'était mieux avant". Le temps passe et les cycles se perpétuent.


----------



## Elendael (27 Août 2012)

Finalement reçu le mien.
C'est maintenant la longue période de remise en place des données qui m'attend...


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

le suivi fonctionne chez vous? chez moi plus moyen d'acceder


----------



## Arlekin (27 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> elle est valable combien de temps cette carte ?


 
Elle est normalement valide après activation pendant 24mois.


----------



## zdevi (27 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ou il a trouvé la marque de son écran ? Je ne la trouve pas dans les infos système...


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Il faut juste suivre la manipulation décrite dans le premier post par jeffrey2 :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/retina-dalle-lg-verolee-1159782.html


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

arfff le suivi est hs chez moi depuis 2H , chez vous c'est idem?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Pareil, je suis une commande faite hier soir pour un MBP 13 et ça marche pas, par contre les numéro UPS étaient affichés en déroulant le menu "Suivre la livraison".


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pareil, je suis une commande faite hier soir pour un MBP 13 et ça marche pas, par contre les numéro UPS étaient affichés en déroulant le menu "Suivre la livraison".



idem aujourdui !!! ahhhh j'espere le site s'est pas fais hacké


----------



## Djibi41 (28 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> idem aujourdui !!! ahhhh j'espere le site s'est pas fais hacké



Faut pas se faire de soucis sa va remarcher


----------



## Boris 41 (28 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> idem aujourdui !!! ahhhh j'espere le site s'est pas fais hacké


 C'est Apple, pas la mémé du coin. Ils ont juste souvent des maintenances


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est Apple, pas la mémé du coin. Ils ont juste souvent des maintenances





C'est chiant ça livraison prévu dans 48h et toujours pas de numero ups ou tnt !!!


----------



## Djibi41 (28 Août 2012)

Le tracking Apple est toujours down :-/


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Le tracking Apple est toujours down :-/




oui !! c 'est vraiment étonnant , depuis hier .. je dois etre livré le 31 et je peu pas consulter si j'ai le tracking ups ou tnt !!! et au téléphone on me dis rien de plus


----------



## Djibi41 (28 Août 2012)

Perso sa remarche et toi chat-de-goutiere ?


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Perso sa remarche et toi chat-de-goutiere ?




oui je viens de tester à l 'instant ça remarche j'ai ce message  Livraison programmée par le transporteur final

mais pas de numero de suivi ni de transporteur assigné , quand l'aurais je donc faut je prévois quelqun chez moi !!


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

yeahh trop cool numero de colis avec tnt et dans le suivi 

Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 


je devrais l'avoir apres demain hihihi


----------



## Djibi41 (28 Août 2012)

Il y en a un qui va pas dormir


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Il y en a un qui va pas dormir




des fois je me sens comme un enfant devant l'arbre de noel ^^

par contre j'ai pas compris le suivi on dirais que mon colis avance et recule

28 Aug 2012 	18:56:53 	Arnhem 	Shipment Received At Origin Depot. 
28 Aug 2012 	18:50:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Aug 2012 	18:48:42 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Aug 2012 	18:43:49 	Arnhem 	Shipment Received At Origin Depot. 
28 Aug 2012 	18:11:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## kuma59 (29 Août 2012)

Chilly Mazarin, France	 29/08/2012	 10:54	Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 29/08/2012	 8:00	Lecture au départ
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 28/08/2012	 3:29	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 28/08/2012	 2:19	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 27/08/2012	 23:53	Lecture d'importation
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 26/08/2012	 19:05	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 26/08/2012	 16:53	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 26/08/2012	 12:14	Lecture au départ
26/08/2012	 9:43	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 26/08/2012	 5:24	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 24/08/2012	 20:20	Lecture d'exportation
24/08/2012	 14:47	Lecture au départ
24/08/2012	 13:07	Lecture de l'origine
China	 24/08/2012	 0:06	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (29 Août 2012)

29 Aug 2012 	15:03:30 	Lyon 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 



une chance de l'avoir aujourdui??  j habite a lyon parceque leur service client de M*** cheez tnt ils ne répondent jamais!


----------



## Troogdor (29 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'apporte moi aussi ma pierre à l'édifice,

MacBook pro retina CTO /Remise 12% Apple on campus avec carte itunes 80
Paiement par virement bancaire

2,6Ghz
16Go ram
256Go SSD
Clavier qwerty.

Commandé le Vendredi 17/08/2012
Virement le Mardi 21/08/2012
Articles en cours de traitement le Mercredi 22/08/2012
Préparation de l'expedition le Mercredi 29/08/2012

Date de livraison estimé : 7 - 11 Septembre

En bref, j'ai hâte


----------



## Djibi41 (29 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> 29 Aug 2012 	15:03:30 	Lyon 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> une chance de l'avoir aujourdui??  j habite a lyon parceque leur service client de M*** cheez tnt ils ne répondent jamais!



J'habite lyon aussi mais je vais le faire bloqué à lentrepôt


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (29 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> J'habite lyon aussi mais je vais le faire bloqué à lentrepôt



 youhou un lyonnais ! j'en cherchais un justement , ou se situe le depot ?


----------



## Djibi41 (29 Août 2012)

Pas très loins de la rafinerie le long de l'A7.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Pas très loins de la rafinerie le long de l'A7.




sur le suivi tnt  " out of delivery" je sens que je vais l'avoir aujourdui.. 

si les livreur tnt trouvent l'adresse et font leur boulot bien entendu


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

12h30,  toujours pas de colis reçu...


----------



## Arlekin (30 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> 12h30, toujours pas de colis reçu...


 
Patience mon ami... patience. Dit toi que pour moi, le colis est chez moi en France depuis le 23 (ou 22 je sais plus).

Sinon pour te rassurer, TNT ma livré sur Paris à 17h10 ! :sleep:


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Patience mon ami... patience. Dit toi que pour moi, le colis est chez moi en France depuis le 23 (ou 22 je sais plus).
> 
> Sinon pour te rassurer, TNT ma livré sur Paris à 17h10 ! :sleep:





ah oui quand meme !! bon ben pour l'instant toujours en "Out For Delivery. " patience patience


----------



## jeromejp (30 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, commande ce jeudi 30/08 avec une réception prévue demain vendredi 31/08.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

15h et toujours pas de livreur à l 'horizon , le chauffeur s'est perdu??


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pas de stress, c'est pas rare qu'ils livrent à 16h ou 17h


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pas de stress, c'est pas rare qu'ils livrent à 16h ou 17h




Lyon 	Held Awaiting Correct Address. Follow Up Actions Underway.   



tu vois que c 'est des debiles profonds les livreurs de  tnt , incapable de livrer je sentais trop venir , ils mont sortis que mon adresse n existait pas , alors que colissimo ma livré ce matin


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pas de bol, si tu peux te déplacer au centre TNT n'hésites pas


----------



## kuma59 (30 Août 2012)

Reçu ce matin à 9H pétante ! 
Dalle LG par contre, ma hantise... J'espère toutefois qu'elle sera plus fiable que les premières. 
Aussi, je ne pense pas effectuer le fameux test IR. J'ai entendu dire qu'il accentuait la rémanence.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pas de bol, si tu peux te déplacer au centre TNT n'hésites pas




j'ai fais bloquer le colis au dépot ils m'ont dis que je pouvais le chercher apres 18h , en esperant qu'il y soit...


Comment se fait il qu a apple utilise encore les services de TNT qui est le plus mauvais dans sa categorie pour la livraisons des particuliers  je vais leur signaler ce manque de serieux


----------



## jeromejp (30 Août 2012)

jeromejp a dit:


> Pour ma part, commande ce jeudi 30/08 avec une réception prévue demain vendredi 31/08.



Bonsoir à tous,

Suite à mon appel à l'apple store ce matin, on m'a affirmé que mon mac me serait livré demain (vendredi 31) en prenant l'option "rapide". Or je constate, il est 20h, que la commande est toujours à l'état "préparation de la commande". Cela risque de ne pas être livré demain ou je me trompe ?


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

je l'ai entre les mains il est extraordinaire ce retina 

pas de bruit de ventilo, qualite d ecran exceptionelle , franchement je regrette pas


Pour l instant aucun defaut ni rémanence


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

jeromejp a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Suite à mon appel à l'apple store ce matin, on m'a affirmé que mon mac me serait livré demain (vendredi 31) en prenant l'option "rapide". Or je constate, il est 20h, que la commande est toujours à l'état "préparation de la commande". Cela risque de ne pas être livré demain ou je me trompe ?


L'état n'est peut être pas encore à jour et l'option livraison rapide porte bien son nom, mais un risque subsiste effectivement.


----------



## butok (30 Août 2012)

Je viens à l instant de commander le mien. Retina de base avec juste en plus la carte cadeau iTunes.J irais acheter en magasin le jour j une house, un dd externe USB3 1To, le lecteur cd et adaptateur ethernet et dvi. 
Livraison prévu le 3 ou 4 avant 9h30. Hâte hâte hâte !!!!


----------



## Arlekin (31 Août 2012)

Rebonjour pour certains 

Voilà je suis rentré de mon stage à l'étranger (3615 mylife), et j'ai enfin pu déballer le précieux.
Alors c'est une dalle LG (première chose que j'ai vérifié après l'allumage).

Aucun pixel mort visible pour le moment.

Sinon je n'ai pas effectué le test de rémanence mais j'ai laissé une page bien flashy en couleur pendant 6 minutes avant de passer un fond gris, et RIEN.

J'espère que cela va continuer ainsi ! Sinon il ne ram pas, il ne possède pas de défaut à première vue..


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (31 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Rebonjour pour certains
> 
> Voilà je suis rentré de mon stage à l'étranger (3615 mylife), et j'ai enfin pu déballer le précieux.
> Alors c'est une dalle LG (première chose que j'ai vérifié après l'allumage).
> ...




idem jai flipper en voyant LG mais pour l'instant rien! je l'ai analyser à la loupe lol et il est extremement silencieux


----------



## Arlekin (31 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> idem jai flipper en voyant LG mais pour l'instant rien! je l'ai analyser à la loupe lol et il est extremement silencieux



Pareil je ne l'entends pas du tout !

Sinon j'ai vérifié les températures, le "bruit du" en secouant, ou encore les craquements de la coque, et R.A.S


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (31 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Pareil je ne l'entends pas du tout !
> 
> Sinon j'ai vérifié les températures, le "bruit du" en secouant, ou encore les craquements de la coque, et R.A.S




Pour ma part la sortie de veille est extremement rapide , ta des ralentissement toi?


----------



## butok (31 Août 2012)

Salut, j ai commandé hier mon retina de base mais j ai une double question. J au reçu un mail d Apple hier confirmant la commande et me disant livraison prévu pour lundi ou mardi. 
Depuis tôt ce matin il est en "préparation pour expédition" ... Mais à 17h30 ça en ai toujours là... Je me demande d un coup si le pb peut venir du fait que ma banque m à relever le plafond de ma cb que hier. Du coup si Apple préleve à l expédition et pas le jour de la commande, je suis baisé.... 
Bien le boules ça ... Des idées sur quand le prélèvement est fait ?


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

La préparation de commande peut durer un peu ça n'a rien d'illogique. 

Concernant le paiement, au moment où tu commandes, si tu paies par carte bancaire, Apple fait une vérification de fonds (et un blocage de fonds il me semble) mais la somme n'est réellement transférée qu'à expédition. Donc si c'est passé à la commande et qu'elle est en préparation c'est forcément que ça passe sans problème 

Te voila rassuré ?


----------



## butok (31 Août 2012)

Cool ! Merci !!! Ouais me voilà carrément rassuré   Bon plus qu un week end avec mon vieux Imac 27  mais je change de continent dans un mois, alors le retina sera bcp mieux pour la transition !! Et puis mince, il envoie du bois ce portable !!!   (bon après pour la grosse puissance une fois installé aux USA, je me prendrai un nouvel iMac quand ils sortiront  Le combo fixe + portable + iPad c est juste le mega pied)


----------



## Arlekin (31 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> Pour ma part la sortie de veille est extremement rapide , ta des ralentissement toi?



Non du tout. Après comme je passes de PC (avec HDD) à Mac (avec SSD) peut être que je suis pas super objectif. Mais sa doit être 2 ou 3 secondes max environ.

Par contre as tu 21 giga environ en "Autre" dans Stockage (A propos de ce Mac) ?


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

En même temps PC récent avec HDD ça tourne aussi vite à l'allumage et à l'extinction


----------



## butok (31 Août 2012)

Et voilà !! MacBook pro retina de base expédié !! Livraison "au plus tard lundi matin" (j ai payé le surplus livraison express) Comme le week end va être long !!


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

Visiblement tu l'as payé pour rien car en UPS Standard tu aurais été livré lundi aussi...


----------



## butok (31 Août 2012)

En standard ça me disait mercredi, alors je me suis dis 20 euros de plus sur les 2000 euros de la machine... Rien a foutre hein .  (ouais j ai les 12% Apple on campus)


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (31 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Non du tout. Après comme je passes de PC (avec HDD) à Mac (avec SSD) peut être que je suis pas super objectif. Mais sa doit être 2 ou 3 secondes max environ.
> 
> Par contre as tu 21 giga environ en "Autre" dans Stockage (A propos de ce Mac) ?




oui absolument et je sais pas ça correspond à quoi


----------



## jeromejp (31 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> L'état n'est peut être pas encore à jour et l'option livraison rapide porte bien son nom, mais un risque subsiste effectivement.



Bon effectivement, j'ai reçu le mail d'expédition à 21h voire un peu plus tard. Et je suis allé le cherché au dépot ups à 8h.

Par contre dalle LG, mais j'ai pas eu le temps de tester plus que ça.


----------



## butok (1 Septembre 2012)

Bon bah je continue mon histoire, mon retina à bien été expédié, il est en ce moment au centre de tri parisien. (étant parisien, ça fait chier de devoir attendre jusqu à lundi matin pour l avoir, mais bon...)En tout cas, l excitation est à son comble là... Rarement autant eu hâte qu un week end se finisse  ahahah


----------



## Mimil5 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Cde passer hier vers 13h pour un mbpr 2.6Ghz, 8Go de Ram et SSD de 256 Go + Superdrive + adaptateur Ethernet + apple Care 

et voici les éléments fournis par Apple  :

*Expédition :                  	                 2 - 4 Business days                                                		Livraison                  	 		    13 Sep, 2012 - 17 Sep, 2012                  *

je vous tiendrais informer


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (1 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Cde passer hier vers 13h pour un mbpr 2.6Ghz, 8Go de Ram et SSD de 256 Go + Superdrive + adaptateur Ethernet + apple Care
> 
> ...




 tu verra que l'attente vaut le coup !  bon courage !!


----------



## butok (3 Septembre 2012)

Bon, et bien je viens de recevoir mon MacBook pro retina. Dalle LG ;(.  Mais bon hé ne lui constate aucun défauts pour le moment 

La finesse de la bestiole est assez bluffante quand même hein !!!!
Hyper réactif (mais j en attendais pas moins  )
Après une petite heure à fare joujou avec, je lance le transfert de mes fichiers et direction l Apple store pour acheter les accessoires (que j ai pas voulus prendre avec le MacBook pour pas retarder la livraison  ahahah)
Sino je viens d un iMac 27 sous show Leopard, et bien y a un paquets de nouveautés dans mourait Lion . (même si j arrive pas encore à configurer le Finder exactement comme je voudrais...)


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (3 Septembre 2012)

J'ai l'impression que les derniers acheteurs du forum, reçoivent que des dalles LG...


----------



## Djibi41 (3 Septembre 2012)

Commandé le 18 aout mon retina CTO arrive demain matin.
Cela nous donne 12 jours ouvrables


----------



## Mimil5 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ma commande viens de passer en préparation ! c'est long


----------



## Arlekin (3 Septembre 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que les derniers acheteurs du forum, reçoivent que des dalles LG...



Rajoutons aussi que les derniers acheteurs avec dalle LG ne semblent pas s'en plaindre 
Au passage, avec toutes ces histoires de ghost je viens de m'apercevoir que j'en ai pas mal sur mon galaxy S2, pourtant c'est samsung !

L'histoire de l'écran ghost c'est aléatoire, après dur de pouvoir cibler la faute :/ 
Peut être un sacré mauvais lot de LG à un moment.


----------



## Djibi41 (4 Septembre 2012)

MBPr reçus ce matin avec la carte de 80.
Déballage après le travail :love:

Samsung ou Lg... fixé ce soir à 22h


----------



## Djibi41 (4 Septembre 2012)

Bon bein dalle Samsung et aucain problème après tout les tests


----------



## Mimil5 (5 Septembre 2012)

Les colis sont partis hier  mais bon il parle de les réunir avt livraison.
Tout les éléments ne sont pas au même endroit !

La bonne nouvelle c'est une livraison prévu au maxi pour le 12/09/12 

Mais leur truc de tracking n'est pas au point ! Reste plus qu'à attendre


----------



## Troogdor (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mise a jour du status

MacBook pro retina CTO /Remise 12% Apple on campus avec carte itunes 80
Paiement par virement bancaire

2,6Ghz
16Go ram
256Go SSD
Clavier qwerty.

Commandé le Vendredi 17/08/2012
Virement le Mardi 21/08/2012
Articles en cours de traitement le Mercredi 22/08/2012
Préparation de l'expedition le Mercredi 29/08/2012
Expedition Le Jeudi 30/08/2012
Reception mail Facture le Lundi 3/09/2012
Suivi TNT le Mardi soir 4/09/2012
Livraison finale aujourd'hui Jeudi 6/09/2012 

Date de livraison originale estimé : 7 - 11 Septembre
Date de livraison finale 6 Septembre.

Plus que quelques heure à patienter.


----------



## Djibi41 (6 Septembre 2012)

Courage


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Septembre 2012)

Courage Troogdor !

Perso j'ai pas de news et c'est stressant en fait... car leur suivie ne donne rien.

il faut combien de temps pour que ça ce mette à jours?


----------



## Arlekin (6 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> Courage Troogdor !
> 
> Perso j'ai pas de news et c'est stressant en fait... car leur suivie ne donne rien.
> 
> il faut combien de temps pour que ça ce mette à jours?



N'espère pas de tacking avant que tes colis ne soient regroupés, c'est à dire aux Pays-Bas.


----------



## Djibi41 (6 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> Courage Troogdor !
> 
> Perso j'ai pas de news et c'est stressant en fait... car leur suivie ne donne rien.
> 
> il faut combien de temps pour que ça ce mette à jours?



J'ai eu le numéro de tracking TNT 3-4 jours avant la date prévus par Apple pour la livraison.

Faut pas se stressé


----------



## Arlekin (6 Septembre 2012)

Troogdor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mise a jour du status
> 
> ...



Dit nous aussi si possible, si tu as une dalle LG ou bien Samsung


----------



## Troogdor (6 Septembre 2012)

Toujours Statut colis	En cours de livraison sur le site de TNT, je commence à m'inpatienter


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Septembre 2012)

J'ai mon num de suivie TNT 

Départ ce soir de hollande je pense le colis est localisé au hub arnhem depuis 19h

troogdor t'en ai ou? Des bonne nouvelles pour toi?


----------



## Troogdor (6 Septembre 2012)

Je suis finalement allé le chercher au dépôt TNT après que le livreur n'ai pas "trouve mon domicile", il est superbe.

Par contre dalle LG, je ferais les test de remanance ce week-end, si quelqu'un a le lien sous la main, je suis preneur 

Courage à ceux qui attendent le leurs


----------



## Mimil5 (6 Septembre 2012)

Bien jouer profite en bien !


----------



## Djibi41 (7 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 sa va l'attente est pas trop longue ?


----------



## Mimil5 (7 Septembre 2012)

a mort surtout que le colis est d'après le suive sur Metz mais avec statut colis : Reçu partiellement alors je c pas quoi penser 

depuis le site Apple la date estimer de livraison est maintenant au 11/09/12


----------



## Arlekin (7 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> a mort surtout que le colis est d'après le suive sur Metz mais avec statut colis : Reçu partiellement alors je c pas quoi penser
> 
> depuis le site Apple la date estimer de livraison est maintenant au 11/09/12



Attention, avec TNT il est possible qu'il t'envoie en deux fois tes colis.
Je m'expliques, si tu as commandé deux accessoires, ou la carte etudiant 80euro, normalement ton ordinateur est regroupé avec ta carte aux Pays Bas.

MAIS, TNT est capable de te livrer un jour ton Mac puis l'autre jour ta carte étudiant, et inversement.

Tu me dira, mais alors à quoi sert de regrouper les commandes aux Pays Bas ? et ben pour UPS en tout cas aucun soucis. Il n'y a que TNT qui semble capable de "dégrouper" la commande :rateau:


----------



## Djibi41 (7 Septembre 2012)

Moi tout a été livré en même temps et avec 1 jour d'avance! Pour info je suis sur Lyon.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (7 Septembre 2012)

Troogdor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mise a jour du status
> 
> ...



Pourquoi qwerty ?


----------



## Mimil5 (7 Septembre 2012)

Merci des précision Arlekin 

TNT sont vraiment des Blai...,

je suis dégouter. et en plus s'il me livre mardi je serai absent à cause de mon boulot... je verrai lundi et jappellerai TNT 



Ramassé par le chauffeur         06/09/2012     18:55     Arnhem
En cours d'acheminement         06/09/2012     19:01     Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement         06/09/2012     20:32     Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement         07/09/2012     03:31     Hub Rhein Main Dft
Import reçu                               07/09/2012     07:53     Metz
Reçu partiellement                    07/09/2012     09:39     Metz


----------



## Droussat (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Excusez moi mais j'ai commandé mon Mac Book le 02/09, j' ai recu la facture, mais je ne peux toujours pas voir le suivi sur expeditors.com.


Y-at'il un autre moyen de suivre la livraison?


----------



## Mimil5 (8 Septembre 2012)

Droussat

Perso j'ai eu accès à mon suivie seulement au moment quand j'ai eu la facture mais en passant par le site Apple dans le détail du suivie une fois le transporteur défini j'ai eu des nouvelles lignes avec le numéros de suivie de TNT


Pour mon suivie une ligne est apparu ce matin avec le bout manquant


Ramassé par le chauffeur		 06/09/2012	 18:55	Arnhem
En cours d'acheminement		 06/09/2012	 19:01	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 06/09/2012	 20:32	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 07/09/2012	 03:31	Hub Rhein Main Dft
Import reçu		                 07/09/2012	 07:53	Metz
En cours d'acheminement		 07/09/2012	 08:12	Zwolle
Reçu partiellement		         07/09/2012	 09:39	Metz

Il ont mis 24h pour afficher le dernier colis à Zwolle, apple ou TNT doivent pas savoir qu'on est presser de recevoir nos colis


----------



## Droussat (8 Septembre 2012)

Merci Mimil. Je vais devoir prendre mon mal en patience.


----------



## Mimil5 (8 Septembre 2012)

De rien je suis comme toi je patiente, piétine etc... Lol


----------



## Mimil5 (10 Septembre 2012)

bon ma situation a un peu bouger le colis laisser aux pays bas à commencer à voyager ce matin mais le suivie n'a pas bouger depuis mais j'ai eu quelqu'un de TNT ce midi au téléphone et qui m'a dit que ça été remis au livreur et que je l'aurai demain et du coup j'ai pu m'arranger sur le créneau avec eux 


ça devient bon ! 


Ramassé par le chauffeur         06/09/2012     18:55     Arnhem
En cours d'acheminement         06/09/2012     19:01     Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement         06/09/2012     20:32     Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement         07/09/2012     03:31     Hub Rhein Main Dft
Import reçu                               07/09/2012     07:53     Metz
En cours d'acheminement         07/09/2012     08:12     Zwolle
Reçu partiellement                    07/09/2012     09:39     Metz
En cours d'acheminement         10/09/2012     02:56     Hub Rhein Main Dft


----------



## Mimil5 (11 Septembre 2012)

ca y est je les enfin 

juste un mot magnifique !

il va falloir m'habituer car ça change pas mal je vais regarder ces histoires de dalles LG et faire quelques tests


----------



## Arlekin (11 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> ca y est je les enfin
> 
> juste un mot magnifique !
> 
> il va falloir m'habituer car ça change pas mal je vais regarder ces histoires de dalles LG et faire quelques tests



Tu as un LG donc ? t'inquiète pas, ya des LG qui n'ont aucun soucis. Mon LG à moi n'a pas de soucis, juste un peu du ghost après 3heures sur safari.... (le soir, dans une pièce noire, humidité à 46,89% et mes yeux de lynx avec vision nocturne thermoguidé :rateau: )


----------



## Mimil5 (12 Septembre 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Tu as un LG donc ? t'inquiète pas, ya des LG qui n'ont aucun soucis. Mon LG à moi n'a pas de soucis, juste un peu du ghost après 3heures sur safari.... (le soir, dans une pièce noire, humidité à 46,89% et mes yeux de lynx avec vision nocturne thermoguidé :rateau: )



j'ai vérifier et oui j'ai une dalle LG et pour le moment pas de soucie mais bon j'ai pas beaucoup utiliser le MAC je vais voir ça au file du temps faut que je trouve un test de stress pour être tranquille


----------



## DOuggy (12 Septembre 2012)

Macbook pro rétina acheté le 3 juillet. De nombreux problèmes: SSD; Carte mère défectueuses; ghost sur écran. Ils voulaient le réparer, changer les 3 éléments. Puis finalement, un appel téléphonique: ils m'ont annoncé qu'ils me l'échangeaient.
Je suis surpris par l'efficacité du SAV. Aucun problème pour identifier les pannes (ce n'était pas le cas à la FNAC où je l'ai malheureusement acheté)... pour lancer les réparations... puis finalement l'échange.
Je suis très satisfait de l'accueil, inutile de râler pour obtenir le service que l'on est en droit d'attendre.
Mon histoire fini bien. Nouvel utilisateur de mac, je suis convaincu par la machine et par l'esprit Apple: fournir au client des machines sans défaut. Ils se soucient vraiment de la satisfaction du client, ce n'est pas une légende.
Des mac pour toute la famille maintenant!

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer la procédure pour savoir si ma Dalle est de samsung ou LG?

Vive Apple!
Je retrouve mon rétina avec bonheur après m'en être séparé 8 jours... une éternité!


----------



## Mimil5 (13 Septembre 2012)

DOuggy a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer la procédure pour savoir si ma Dalle est de samsung ou LG?



voici la commande à faire dans un terminal :

ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6


----------



## DOuggy (13 Septembre 2012)

Merci, c'est un LG.
Pas de Ghost pour l'instant, on verra à l'usage. 
Est-une impression? Je trouve les bords beaucoup plus sombre que le centre de l'écran.
Cette machine rend dingue!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

Le site macgen est parfait pour tester le ghost. Sur la précédente machine, les bordures oranges restaient apparentes sur le bureau ou le Dashbord après quelques minutes de navigation.


----------



## k-nabeesse (14 Septembre 2012)

Voila je vous rejoins dans la longue attente, je viens de commander un MBP 15" sur le refurb (modèle 2012) avec dalle HD.


----------



## bgood (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai commander le 9septembre un macbook pro Rétina 16 go, 3,6ghz,et 512 en ssd + adaptateur et un cable firewire 800 vers mini firewire pour camera . Au moment de payer j'ai payer en virement ça a pris un jour environs, depuis j'ai reçus un mail me disant que apple venais d'expédier ma commande et je la recevrais que le 24 septembre trouvez vous ça normal? Ou alors ils m'annoncent une date éloignée pour avoir de la marge ? Bref je suis impatient de remplacer mon vieux imac 2008


----------



## henrikbonif (14 Septembre 2012)

salut tout le monde!! encore un de plus a attendre par ici et a partager les situations ;P




bgood a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai commander le 9septembre un macbook pro Rétina 16 go, 3,6ghz,et 512 en ssd + adaptateur et un cable firewire 800 vers mini firewire pour camera . Au moment de payer j'ai payer en virement ça a pris un jour environs, depuis j'ai reçus un mail me disant que apple venais d'expédier ma commande et je la recevrais que le 24 septembre trouvez vous ça normal? Ou alors ils m'annoncent une date éloignée pour avoir de la marge ? Bref je suis impatient de remplacer mon vieux imac 2008



hey bgood jai commande le meme mais le 8 septembre mais juste avec adaptateur pour vga et cest prevu pour le 21 par contre jai pas encore le numero de suivi =/
je suis impatient aussi


----------



## Boris 41 (14 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai commander le 9septembre un macbook pro Rétina 16 go, 3,6ghz,et 512 en ssd + adaptateur et un cable firewire 800 vers mini firewire pour camera . Au moment de payer j'ai payer en virement ça a pris un jour environs, depuis j'ai reçus un mail me disant que apple venais d'expédier ma commande et je la recevrais que le 24 septembre trouvez vous ça normal? Ou alors ils m'annoncent une date éloignée pour avoir de la marge ? Bref je suis impatient de remplacer mon vieux imac 2008


Tout à fait normal, il est expédié de Chine, doit d'abord faire un passage par les Pays-Bas pour ton câble FireWire et une fois fait tu auras le suivi depuis les Pays-Bas


----------



## bgood (14 Septembre 2012)

Ok merci pour les précisions ;-) par contre pas de suivi non plus


----------



## Mimil5 (14 Septembre 2012)

c'est assez lourd de pas avoir de suivie depuis le début mais l'attente vaut le coup !

courage a vous deux


----------



## henrikbonif (14 Septembre 2012)

Mimil5 a dit:


> c'est assez lourd de pas avoir de suivie depuis le début mais l'attente vaut le coup !
> 
> courage a vous deux



C'est sur que après on oubliera toute cette attente mdr


----------



## bgood (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde , voici ce que j'ai reçu ce matin 

"Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.

Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.

Dès lors, veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande en ligne. Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici.

Cordialement,
LApple Store en ligne"

je vous donne plus d'infos dès que possible bonne journée ;-)


----------



## henrikbonif (15 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde , voici ce que j'ai reçu ce matin
> 
> "Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.
> 
> ...




J'ai reçu ça le 12 sept 
J'espère pas arriver à 5 jours sans actualisation 

Courage!


----------



## LatomikaZ (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et comme tout le monde j'ai commandé un MacBook Pro Retina.

Les posts sont très intéressant et moi aussi je vais partager mon expérience .

J'ai pris le MacBook Pro retina dit standard, 8go de ram, 256go de SSD etc. Je l'ai commandé le 12 septembre (juste après la keynote :rateau par virement bancaire. Je suis étudiant en région parisienne et j'ai profité de la remise de 10% (carte imaginaire) qui est très intéressante même si beaucoup possède la réduction de 12% grâce à l'AOC. Ajouté à cela la carte cadeau étudiante de 80 et un adapteur Mini display vers vga.

Mon virement est passé le 14 auprès de ma banque mais toujours en attente de paiement sur le site d'Apple. Date estimé de reception (21/09 - 25/09). 

C'est mon premier Mac, je suis impatient . 

Je reviendrai vers vous dès qu'il y aura du changement.

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## henrikbonif (17 Septembre 2012)

\o/ des bonnes nouvelles!

jai un numero de suivi!! donc la tension augmente mdr


----------



## k-nabeesse (17 Septembre 2012)

Commande expédiée aujourd'hui réception normalement mercredi, j'ai hâte !!!


----------



## bgood (18 Septembre 2012)

Cool content pour toi . Pour ma part la date ne bouge pas toujours prévue pour lundi 24 :-( . Ha si je pouvais l'avoir pour ce week end .


----------



## henrikbonif (18 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Cool content pour toi . Pour ma part la date ne bouge pas toujours prévue pour lundi 24 :-( . Ha si je pouvais l'avoir pour ce week end .



merci... et je pense q cest possible.
ma date estime darrive cetait le 21 et apres avoir le suivi elle a change pour le 19

je suis content et tres impatient

tu as deja le suivi??
jai eu le suivi a peu près 3 jours apres la facture


----------



## bgood (18 Septembre 2012)

Hello Henrik j'ai eu la facture hier donc pour le moment pas de suivi . Hs j'ai remarquer que tu est de Banyuls ? Je suis moi même de Perpignan


----------



## henrikbonif (18 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Hello Henrik j'ai eu la facture hier donc pour le moment pas de suivi . Hs j'ai remarquer que tu est de Banyuls ? Je suis moi même de Perpignan



cool
en fait je bouge entre arcachon et banyuls mais jhabite a arcachon
fin du mois je vais a banyuls
et mon colis cest pour arcachon heheh


----------



## bgood (18 Septembre 2012)

henrikbonif a dit:


> cool
> en fait je bouge entre arcachon et banyuls mais jhabite a arcachon
> fin du mois je vais a banyuls
> et mon colis cest pour arcachon heheh



Ok ok


----------



## k-nabeesse (18 Septembre 2012)

Dites moi j'ai ce status depuis le 17, rien n'a changé dans l'évolution du suivis....C'est juste que c'est pas actualisé ou que le colis n'a réellement pas bougé??? Je suis sensé être livré demain...


----------



## LatomikaZ (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Vous en avez de la chance, mon virement est passé mais la date de livraison a été repousée jusqu'au 28 septembre . Une semaine de plus à attendre :rateau:. Mon statut est sur "en cours de traitement" depuis lundi, cette étape prend-t-elle du temps ?

@k-nabeesse

Comment avez-vous eu accès à ces infos ? Je n'ai aucun schéma de ce genre ni sur mon suivi de commande sur le site apple, ni en email. Peut-être que j'aurais ce schéma lorsque le colis sera prêt ?

Merci pour vos infos,
Je vous tiens au courant de tout changement de statut.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Mimil5 (18 Septembre 2012)

k-nabeesse tu as dû commander des accessoires et il vont ce regrouper avant de décoller pour lentrepôt de livraison le plus proche de chez toi 

pas de panic ça devrai bouger et généralement la date dans le suivie est respecté (mon expérience et toutes celle que j'ai lu sur ce topic)

courage l'attente vaut réellement le coup


----------



## k-nabeesse (18 Septembre 2012)

Latomikaz, c'est mon suivis de colis sur le site de TNT, j'ai juste c/c mon numéro de suivis communiqué par Apple. 

Je n'ai pas commandé d'accessoires c'est un macbook pro commandé sur le refurb, enfin je verrais demain ma date de livraison n'est pas changé pour l'instant !!!


----------



## LatomikaZ (18 Septembre 2012)

Ah d'accord, merci pour votre réponse . Apple ne m'a pas encore communiqué mon numéro de suivi.

En espérant que votre colis arrivera demain !

Tenez-nous informer


----------



## henrikbonif (19 Septembre 2012)

Ça doit pas tarder!!!!


Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
19 Sep 2012*	05:56:59*	Bordeaux*	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*
18 Sep 2012*	08:32:51*	Garonor Road Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*
18 Sep 2012*	06:49:26*	Garonor Road Hub*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*
17 Sep 2012*	17:19:00*	Eindhoven*	Shipment In Transit.*
17 Sep 2012*	16:52:41*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*
17 Sep 2012*	16:26:13*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*


----------



## bgood (19 Septembre 2012)

Yesss pour ma part la date a été modifier livraison prévue le 21!!! J'ai hate !!!


----------



## henrikbonif (19 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Yesss pour ma part la date a été modifier livraison prévue le 21!!! J'ai hate !!!



cest super!! je tavais dit ehehhe

je les ai appele et la dame m'a dit que le livreur est parti de bordeaux a 7h du matin mais il est pas encore arrive =/


----------



## bgood (19 Septembre 2012)

Tiens nous au jus de tes impressions ;-)


----------



## henrikbonif (19 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Tiens nous au jus de tes impressions ;-)



tinkiet pas bgood!!

sinon cest parti.... cest a quelque instant maintenant

19 Sep 2012 	10:47:41 	Bordeaux 	Out For Delivery.


----------



## henrikbonif (19 Septembre 2012)

ca y est les gars! jai mon nouveau mac et il est fantastique! tres belle image!
apres je vais cherches quel type decran jai  
bon courage bgood


----------



## bgood (20 Septembre 2012)

henrikbonif a dit:


> ca y est les gars! jai mon nouveau mac et il est fantastique! tres belle image!
> apres je vais cherches quel type decran jai
> bon courage bgood



Merci  Pour ma part le colis est sur lyon en passant par les pays bas


----------



## Arlekin (20 Septembre 2012)

henrikbonif a dit:


> ca y est les gars! jai mon nouveau mac et il est fantastique! tres belle image!
> apres je vais cherches quel type decran jai
> bon courage bgood



Alors le type d'écran ?

Sinon amuse toi bien


----------



## henrikbonif (20 Septembre 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Alors le type d'écran ?
> 
> Sinon amuse toi bien



dalle samsung et jai pas vu de ghost heheh


----------



## bgood (20 Septembre 2012)

J'espere moi aussi avoir du samsung...


----------



## LatomikaZ (20 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous ,

Ma commande a été expédiée, et je devrais, en théorie, le recevoir la semaine prochaine . Je vais pouvoir suivre ma commande à partir de demain selon Apple.

Je vois que vous parlez beaucoup de dalle et de ghost. 
Pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'un ghost est lorsqu'une application laisse des traces sur l'écran ?
Désolé de poser cette question :hein:

Je chercherai sur le forum la procédure pour savoir si on a une dalle Samsung ou Lg et comment détecter les ghost.

Merci à tous et plus particulièrement à la personne qui me répondra lol .

Bonne soirée


----------



## k-nabeesse (21 Septembre 2012)

Moi j'ai bien reçu le mien mercredi, le livreur est passé tard, il était 17H. Je suis vraiment pas déçus, maintenant je vais lui coller 16Go de ram, un SSD 250Go et un DD de 1To en enlevant le superdrive que je me sers pas.


----------



## Arlekin (21 Septembre 2012)

LatomikaZ a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> 
> Ma commande a été expédiée, et je devrais, en théorie, le recevoir la semaine prochaine . Je vais pouvoir suivre ma commande à partir de demain selon Apple.
> 
> ...



Oui un ghost c'est bien une image fantôme, et donc une sorte de rétention sur l'écran. Cependant elle ne reste pas présente, elle disparait au bout de 2 minutes en générale. Pour la faire apparaître cela dépend des écrans mais en gros faut compter 10 à 20 minutes, parfois moins dans le pire des cas.
Tu peux avoir un aperçu par ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257220/mbp-retina-les-images-fantomes-n-ont-pas-disparu


----------



## LatomikaZ (21 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Merci Arlekin ,

C'est vrai qu'en achetant un MBPr à 2200 &#8364;, il faut qu'il soit irréprochable. J'espère que je n'aurai pas ce problème, surtout que ça se voit bien quand même. Puis 1 à 2 minutes pour disparaître, c'est long pour un matériel comme celui-ci.

Bon week-end à tous, en espérant que ce soit le dernier sans le MBPr .


----------



## bgood (22 Septembre 2012)

Bon pour ma part tnt me la faites a l'envers . Le livreur et jamais passé chez moi et ma appeller une fois sur narbonne pour me dire que je n'etais pas chez moi, alors que oui vu que j'ai pu receptioner un second colis d'accesoire apple... Le livreur doit passer ce matin il as mon numero et en cas ou il trouve pas la rue (car au final il ne trouvais pas) on as un lieu de rendez vous ... Ya interet qui passe


----------



## henrikbonif (22 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Bon pour ma part tnt me la faites a l'envers . Le livreur et jamais passé chez moi et ma appeller une fois sur narbonne pour me dire que je n'etais pas chez moi, alors que oui vu que j'ai pu receptioner un second colis d'accesoire apple... Le livreur doit passer ce matin il as mon numero et en cas ou il trouve pas la rue (car au final il ne trouvais pas) on as un lieu de rendez vous ... Ya interet qui passe



ah la vache!
jespere q ca va pas tarde!!
courage


----------



## bgood (22 Septembre 2012)

C'est bon je vous ecris ces lignes depuis le rétina  reste a savoir quelle dalle ;-) merci a vous et bon courage aux autres

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Dalle lg a voir  a l'usage


----------



## henrikbonif (23 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> C'est bon je vous ecris ces lignes depuis le rétina  reste a savoir quelle dalle ;-) merci a vous et bon courage aux autres
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------
> 
> Dalle lg a voir  a l'usage



coool! amuse toi bien ! et moi je pars a banyuls la!


----------



## XNcow (24 Septembre 2012)

Salut a tous ,

Je viens d'appeler Apple, j'ai un MBPr expédié le 19Septembre, MBP 15.4/2.3/CTO
Je n'ai toujours pas de suivi de commande, a part sur la page applestore.bridge-point.com

1) J'ai vu qu'on pouvais track le Référence dexpédition Apple sur un site dont j'ai oublié le nom ( mais j'ai tester dessus et il y a aucune infos avec ce N°), ?

2) Le conseillé Apple, m'a dit justement qu'avec les MBP(r), Custom (CTO), le suvi n'était pas disponible, vous confirmez ?

Merci


----------



## LatomikaZ (24 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

@XNcow

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé le même MBPr et je n'ai aucun suivi de commande, j'ai juste un mail qui confirme que le colis a été expédié. Pour information, il a pris l'avion le 20 et je doit le recevoir avant le 01 octobre.

Tiens moi au courant si tu as des news ou si tu l'as reçu , en espérant que cette semaine nous porte chance lol.

Bonne soirée .


----------



## LatomikaZ (25 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Ma commande est envoyée, j'ai mon suivi de commande sur le site du transporteur. J'espère l'avoir vendredi pour bien profiter du week-end :rateau:.

Je vous tiens au courant. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Septembre 2012)

LatomikaZ a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ma commande est envoyée, j'ai mon suivi de commande sur le site du transporteur. J'espère l'avoir vendredi pour bien profiter du week-end :rateau:.
> 
> ...


cool. Le mien étant parti le 21, j'espère avoir un suivi à partir de demain donc?

J'en peux plus...d'autant plus que je suis dans un trou paumé à l'étranger (et ouais, il n'y a pas que l'Asie et les US dans la vie) et qu'il va falloir qu'un ami accepte de me le ramener pour que j'en profites...

EDIT : a bah mince...XNcow était un jour avant toi et pourtant il n'avais pas de suivis hier...


----------



## LatomikaZ (26 Septembre 2012)

Salut Ralph_

En théorie tu devrais avoir ton numéro de commande demain. Moi aussi j'en ai marre de l'attente :hein:, j'espère vraiment l'avoir avant ce week-end.

Je te tiens informer dès qu'il y a du changement dans mon suivi . Tiens nous au courant aussi.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Septembre 2012)

C'est quand même vraiment bizarre cette affaire. Au depart on pouvait suivre sur un site de transporteurs et maintenant on peux plus...si seulement il pouvait arriver avant jeudi soir...j'ai quelqu'un qui me l'emmenerait sur vendredi...sinon je devrais attendre le 4 et c'est pas sur que la personne puisse me le prendre...


----------



## LatomikaZ (26 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Oui, c'est vraiment bizarre, sur mon suivi de commande Apple, on me dit que la date de livraison estimée est pour le 26/09, soit aujourd'hui :love:, j'espère que c'est vrai...

Donc si on suit l'ordre des choses, tu devrais le recevoir soit aujourd'hui, soit demain. En espérant que tu le reçoit avant jeudi, sinon une semaine d'attente en plus, ca va être lourd à supporter...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te tiens au courant ce soir après le boulot .

Bonne journée.


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Septembre 2012)

Date de livraison estimée le 27 et j'ai un numéro TNT


----------



## LatomikaZ (26 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Yeaaah cool Ralph_

J'ai reçu mon MBPr, il est juste ÉNORME, tu devrais recevoir le tiens demain, le livreur est passé dans la matinée pour ma part .

Je vais verifier la dalle de mon MBPr


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Septembre 2012)

Cette attence est toujours aussi folle...j'avais oublié ça depuis mon MB Alu unibody de 2008.

HATE HATE HATE d'être à vendredi

PS : Tu seras tenu responsable de mon état de santé ce week end si il n'arrive pas demain!!!:love:

EDIT : juste une petite question. il a quitté quand et à quelle heure les pays bas si tu as cette info? merci
Et il est arrivé en 10.8.1 ou 10.8.2?


----------



## LatomikaZ (26 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un écran LG mais pour l'instant pas de problème de ghost, je ferai des tests demain.

Pour la version logiciel, je l'ai eu en 10.2, je viens de mettre la maj.

Et pour la livraison, il a quitté les pays bas à 18h25.

Voici les donnés sur le site du transporteur.

Ramassé par le chauffeur		 25/09/2012	 18:17	Arnhem
En cours d'acheminement		 25/09/2012	 18:25	Arnhem Hub
Import reçu		 26/09/2012	 08:41	Creteil
Livré		 26/09/2012	 12:44	Creteil

En esperant que tu l'as demain


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Septembre 2012)

ça devrait vraiment le faire!! il a quitté à 17h27 ce soir Arnhem

j'ai une banane la:love:

EDIT : ce n'est pas moi qui l'aura demain, mais mon cousin qui le receptionne à Paris. Il va ensuite continuer son périple jusqu'à moi vendredi (ou samedi si je ne vois pas la personne vendredi soir)


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Septembre 2012)

Il est la (enfin pas avec moi...).

Bon bah ya plus qu'a espérer qu'il traverse arrive sans soucis jusqu'à moi maintenant...J'espère que la personne pourra me le prendre tel quel et que j'aurai tout de même le plaisir de le deballer mais j'ai bon espoir qu'il soit dans mes bras ce week end


----------



## LatomikaZ (28 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Yeaaaah, à nous le macbook pro retina, tu verras, l'écran est juste énorme !

Plus que quelques heures à attendre


----------



## Victor76 (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir !
J'aimerais savoir si les délais de livraisons sont aussi longs quand on commande un produit CTO ou un produit de base en stock.

En fait je me demande si les produits en stock sont expédiés d'Europe (un dépôt ?) vers la France ou si ils partent tous de Chine.
Je vais commandé un MBP 13' donc non retina !

Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Septembre 2012)

Hello,

Si c'est une config standard et que tu vois envoi en 24h c'est que ça part des pays bas.

Premiers mots depuis le Retina <3
Première impressions :
- L'ecran est d'un autre monde
- Quelques lags sur les effets 3D de mac iOS X
- J'ai pas fait de tests de remanence mais rien pour l'instant. Dalle LG... je verrais à l'utilisation, je ne vais pas faire des test si en utilisation normale je n'ai rien...

Chose bizarre, il était livré avec 10.8.0 ...
Par contre je me suis fait avoir...je voulais démarrer sur mon ancien DD histoire de récupérer certains trucs (favoris de google chrome et remettre les configs que j'avais pour exposé mais je ne peux pas car j'étais en 10.7.4... Donc résultat je ne peux pas les récupérer car il ne veut pas démarrer sur une version antérieure à 10.8. Quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------



## freds2001 (27 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,
à votre avis, est il possible de cumuler deux crédits en l'espace de deux mois?
j'ai acheté un macbook pro retina avec l'offre de crédit apple et je viens de passer commande d'un ipad avec écran retina à crédit aussi.
est ce possible?
merci


----------



## Theodoro (14 Novembre 2012)

Je crois que mon MBPr s'est perdu entre la Corée et le Kazakhstan...

Voici un exemple de suivi :

_Chilly Mazarin, France 23/08/2012 10:22 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 23/08/2012 8:00 Lecture au départ 
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France 22/08/2012 3:44 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Koeln, Germany 22/08/2012 2:42 Lecture au départ 
22/08/2012 0:39 Lecture d'importation 
Koeln, Germany 21/08/2012 22:48 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Warsaw, Poland 21/08/2012 21:00 Lecture au départ 
21/08/2012 18:21 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Almaty, Kazakhstan 21/08/2012 16:50 Lecture au départ 
21/08/2012 15:11 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Incheon, Korea, Republic of 21/08/2012 12:06 Lecture au départ 
21/08/2012 7:49 Lecture à l'arrivée 
Shanghai, China 21/08/2012 4:54 Lecture au départ 
Shanghai, China 20/08/2012 21:18 Lecture d'exportation 
20/08/2012 15:53 Lecture au départ 
20/08/2012 13:11 Lecture de l'origine China 
20/08/2012 1:27 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS _

Et voici le mien:

*Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 14/11/2012	 13:48	Lecture au départ
14/11/2012	 8:04	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 14/11/2012	 5:25	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 13/11/2012	 23:14	Lecture d'exportation
13/11/2012	 16:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
13/11/2012	 14:10	Lecture au départ
13/11/2012	 12:25	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/11/2012	 23:16	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS*

On peut remarquer que dans le premier exemple il y a 3 heures entre le départ de Corée et l'arrivée au Kazakhstan alors que dans mon cas ça fait maintenant 14 heures ... 

Je sais bien que vous ne pouvez rien y faire mais avez-vous une idée? Problème de mise à jour du site d'UPS? Avion directement de Corée en France? 

Merci


----------



## Theodoro (15 Novembre 2012)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il a fait Corée-Allemagne directement sans passer par le Kazakhstan ni par la Pologne. Surprenant.


----------



## loboblahz (20 Novembre 2012)

Le mien est parti de l'usine le 16,

20 Nov 2012 	08:09:12 	Zurich 	        Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
19 Nov 2012 	23:23:38 	Zurich 	        Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
19 Nov 2012 	23:23:37 	Geneva 	        Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
19 Nov 2012 	23:23:37 	Mendrisio 	        Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
19 Nov 2012 	20:19:13 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Nov 2012 	01:39:38 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Nov 2012 	20:38:16 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
16 Nov 2012 	19:32:00 	Shanghai 	        Shipment In Transit. 
16 Nov 2012 	19:30:07 	Shanghai 	        Shipment In Transit. 
16 Nov 2012 	18:09:51 	Shanghai 	        Shipment Collected From Sender. 

Normalement il doit encore passer par Genève avant d'arriver chez moi. Ce sera pour aujourd'hui ou demain.


----------

